# Epic 4x4 Flowering Smackdown : 96 Elites vs 288s



## Or_Gro (Jan 10, 2019)

Welcome to a side-by-side dwc grow in 4x4s with clones of four strains: Green Crack, Jack Herer, Original Glue (GG4), and Trainwreck

One 4x4 will have two timber 48sams (equiv of eight hlg288s) with supplemental red hlg35, growbright far red bar, t5 uvb, and CO2.

The other 4x4 will have six hlg96 elites, growbright far red bar, t5 uvb, and CO2.

Cuttings are rooted and will be transplanted to root riots and hydroton in 3” net pots today, and acclimated in a single 4x4 veg tent, running hlg96 Elites and t5 uvb. 

 

 

After acclimated, two clones of each strain will be transplanted to individual buckets for training as 8-main plants. 

When trained, 1 plant of each strain will go into 1 of 2 exactly same outfitted 4x4s, with only difference being the lights. 

Plants will go 12:12 at 12”, and CO2 will be started @ 1500ppm in both tents.

After stretch, in addition to white leds and uvb, supplemental reds & far reds will be turned on and controlled for emerson and initiator effects, thru harvest.

I’ll periodically update this thread during veg, and begin daily updates at 12:12.


----------



## Or_Gro (Jan 10, 2019)

Cuttings were taken10 days ago and rooted under a single hlg96 elite, running at ~13w, providing ~50ppfd of lights @ ~ 3400K colortemp.


----------



## Or_Gro (Jan 10, 2019)

Background grow info for strains (Leafly):


----------



## T macc (Jan 10, 2019)

You're the reason I pressed "pay now" for my hlg's. Tuning in


----------



## Or_Gro (Jan 10, 2019)

T macc said:


> You're the reason I pressed "pay now" for my hlg's. Tuning in


Gonna blame me already?


----------



## Or_Gro (Jan 10, 2019)

Let’s get this grow on!

Beginning Day1:

Here they are, 4 clones of 4 strains:


Transplanted rootings into 3” net pots in rapid rooters and hydroton. 4-gal buckets, each with 2 medium airstones.

Running 18:6, two 96 elites at 30w each, ~48” above tops, ~70 ppfd.

Will give them a few days to acclimate, then start uvb and ppfd ramp...


----------



## Frank Cannon (Jan 11, 2019)

Team K1W1 black magic also would like some tuition along the way on veg topping bending mainlining too cuz?
Chur chur


----------



## Or_Gro (Jan 11, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Let’s get this grow on!
> 
> Beginning Day1:
> 
> ...


Day 2: They’re liking their new tent & res, bumped ppfd to 107, will start uvb later today. 

 

 

Will ramp ppfd to ~650 and hold until 12:12.



Flipped 6 mom’s yesterday, too. Gonna see what these strains do before the smackdown gets going.



 

Plan to ramp to 800-1000 ppfd without CO2, see where they wanna be. Will add rapidled far red pucks, after stretch, for emerson and initiator effects.


----------



## Jgreeny (Jan 13, 2019)

How will you be changing the buckets when the plants are larger? Nice and clean setup.


----------



## Or_Gro (Jan 13, 2019)

Jgreeny said:


> How will you be changing the buckets when the plants are larger? Nice and clean setup.


Thx

They’re in 3” netpots, which i will pull out and drop in 8-gal ez-stor buckets. I keep a close eye on roots, so they don't get too big.

Roots are about where they need to be for tops to start growing again. After that i’ll cull and transplant.



Doubled intensity to 200 ppfd, today (day 4).


----------



## Or_Gro (Jan 14, 2019)

Moms:
Defol’d, lollipopped, cleared out centers; put tallest ones on left, shorters on right; testing higher wattage on right light to get same ppfd on shorter plant tops as on taller plant tops...currently ~700 ppfd, except tallest plant, front left trainwreck (~1000)...if doesn't work, will add pedestals...

 

Lookin a little ragged, they had a tough morning at the beauty parlor....


----------



## Or_Gro (Jan 15, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Thx
> 
> They’re in 3” netpots, which i will pull out and drop in 8-gal ez-stor buckets. I keep a close eye on roots, so they don't get too big.
> 
> ...


Day 6: Tips are starting to grow; installed two 24” t5 arcadia uvb reptile lights @24” height, laying down 40-50 uw/cm sq for 15 min at begin & end of day, will ramp exposure time as plants tolerate.


----------



## Or_Gro (Jan 15, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Moms:
> Defol’d, lollipopped, cleared out centers; put tallest ones on left, shorters on right; testing higher wattage on right light to get same ppfd on shorter plant tops as on taller plant tops...currently ~700 ppfd, except tallest plant, front left trainwreck (~1000)...if doesn't work, will add pedestals...
> 
> View attachment 4264927
> ...


Moms perkin up:


----------



## SMT69 (Jan 15, 2019)

killer\ that trainwreck gonna need its own tent, she looks like a gem

which tent has the qb96's


----------



## Or_Gro (Jan 15, 2019)

SMT69 said:


> killer\ that trainwreck gonna need its own tent, she looks like a gem
> 
> which tent has the qb96's


Yeah it will be big...and those 6 are in a 3x3...lol...shoulda taken your cue and cut them all back to 4 mains each (like tall trainwreck), maybe still will...whaddaya think?

Both tents are currently running 2 96s, clones also have uvb.

Just gotta say again, those are some fukin beautiful plants over on your thread right now. Break out the 2L comparison bottle!!! 

How much dry wt you think those mains will average?


----------



## Or_Gro (Jan 15, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Yeah it will be big...and those 6 are in a 3x3...lol...shoulda taken your cue and cut them all back to 4 mains each (like tall trainwreck), maybe still will...whaddaya think?
> 
> Both tents are currently running 2 96s, clones also have uvb.
> 
> ...


I’ll be using these girls to make this:


----------



## SMT69 (Jan 15, 2019)

Oh man that looks so chewy/looks like you've got it down!

So both tents are running 96's, excellent, UV only in one or both tents? As for the manifolding, no need to advise you- you'll have um cut back just fine, last grow was amazing


----------



## Or_Gro (Jan 15, 2019)

SMT69 said:


> Oh man that looks so chewy/looks like you've got it down!
> 
> So both tents are running 96's, excellent, UV only in one or both tents? As for the manifolding, no need to advise you- you'll have um cut back just fine, last grow was amazing


Access to a great tool, sure helps:



The mom’s are a mercy grow, i just couldn’t cull them....so, as a freebie, i can afford to play...none of them are manifolded, just pseudo-uncle ben’s....

I said fuck it, they’re now all 4-6 mainers as of 5 mins ago...cuz of you!

Lol



No uvb, other supplementals, or co2 in this tent, just wanna see what 96s can do on their own....will likely add a third 96 as i ramp to 1000ppfd.


----------



## SMT69 (Jan 15, 2019)

nice coffee maker


----------



## SMT69 (Jan 15, 2019)

hash press? Omg I’m getting old haha, anyways the girls look much happier now good move.


----------



## Or_Gro (Jan 15, 2019)

SMT69 said:


> hash press? Omg I’m getting old haha, anyways the girls look much happier now good move.


Press fresh, dry, or cured; bud, drysift, or bubble...all make beautiful and extremely tasty & potent solventless rosin.... mmm, mmm good!


----------



## Randomblame (Jan 17, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Press fresh, dry, or cured; bud, drysift, or bubble...all make beautiful and extremely tasty & potent solventless rosin.... mmm, mmm good!



Nice press, buddy! I'm still doing it with my old curler and a vise, lol! 
Would have liked something better but something like this does not exist here yet! Sometimes it feels like it's still stone age here! Everything you have to build yourself ..

Nice thread, btw.! Expect a head-to-head race. Hard to say which side wins! Slight efficiency benefit on the QB288 side but we'll see what's in under real-world conditions. Good luck!


----------



## ANC (Jan 17, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Let’s get this grow on!
> 
> Beginning Day1:
> 
> ...


If those are airpumps on the ground..... the quickest way to kill those is to run them on the floor... water backs up and rusts the mechanical bits shut.


----------



## Or_Gro (Jan 17, 2019)

ANC said:


> If those are airpumps on the ground..... the quickest way to kill those is to run them on the floor... water backs up and rusts the mechanical bits shut.


Thanks, i guess quick is a relative term, those have been runnin on the ground almost nonstop for 2 years...


----------



## ANC (Jan 17, 2019)

I sometimes get away with it for a while, but my aquariums eat one every now and again.


----------



## Or_Gro (Jan 17, 2019)

Day 1: ~50 ppfd
 

 

Today Day 8: ~350 ppfd
 

 


Switched out 2’ arcadia reptile lights for 4’ t-5 agromax pure uv (75% uvb, 25% uva), 43” above tops, laying down ~100uW/cm sq for total 15 min/day (7.5 min at begin:7.5 min end of day), will ramp w additional 2 min every other day until damage becomes apparent...then may switch over to a DLI approach, running uvb for full lights on, but at a reduced intensity...depends on whether i can adj intensity w ht and type of uvb t-5s i have available, no dimming capability at this point....

Probably be culling and topping next week.


----------



## Or_Gro (Jan 17, 2019)

A bud passed this on to me, just putting it out there for those intrested in less costly par and spectrum meter.

Not associated with company, and have no experience adapting this for growing. But $200 bucks looks like a steal, if it works for plants....

https://m.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=5&v=6hUkufXBb3I


----------



## Or_Gro (Jan 17, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Day 1: ~50 ppfd
> View attachment 4266130
> 
> View attachment 4266152
> ...


Current light readings:

Two 96s, 45” above tops, @~180w


----------



## Or_Gro (Jan 18, 2019)

Day 9; workin on 5th and 6th nodes, should be topping & culling in 2-3 days, girls are shifting into bigveg mode, loving the 96 spectrum & intensity, holdin up well against the big uvb tube.





 

 

Looks like one of the trainwreck clones mutated, putting out 3 rather than 2 leaves per node:


----------



## Or_Gro (Jan 18, 2019)

Day 9 since 12:12: Moms doin well, refoliated fast, shorter plants on right (with extra ppfd) almost caught up to back 2 plants on left, front left trainwreck will be the monster of this grow.


----------



## SMT69 (Jan 18, 2019)

That tw looks stellar, where’d ya get her beans if ya don’t mind. Setup looks great


----------



## Or_Gro (Jan 18, 2019)

SMT69 said:


> That tw looks stellar, where’d ya get her beans if ya don’t mind. Setup looks great


Bot from:


----------



## Randomblame (Jan 19, 2019)

Cheapest accurate PAR meter can be build from a wired Apogee SQ-120 sensor(only sensor 153$) and a cheap multimeter to read out the sensor. The sensor works with millivolts so you need to set the multimeter to 200mV. The readings must be multiplied by 5 and for LED's you need to apply also a correction factor of 1,08. 
So if you see 50mv on the meter it means 250μMol/s/m² and when using LED it would be 270μMol/s/m²{250 x 1,08=270).
Compared to the new SQ-500 the measuring are within 2-3%. Costs ~165$!
Its actually pretty easy to built cuz you need only to connect the black and red sensor wires to the according inputs on your multimeter.(the white sensor wire should be insulated because the multimeter is not able th read the additional signals of this wire. But it works without.)

There are a few videos on youtube and it seems to work very well. But I will stay with my good old lux meter because it does the same and with the correct conversion factor I can get pretty accurate numbers.
Cheapest PAR meters use the same type of lux sensor and calculate PAR from lux so whats good enough for them is just good enough for me.
I'm waiting for a cheap spectrometer handheld for around 200 bucks. 
It can also be used to calculate PAR but it can show you so much more. Or something like this but this little thingy needs a smartphone with a single optic cam and the corresponding app to work. No fancy dual or quad sensor cam...

https://www.findlight.net/light-detection-and-measurement/spectrometers-spectrographs/spectrographs-and-monochromators/gospectro-alphanov-smartphone-based-light-spectrometer


----------



## ApfelStrudel (Jan 19, 2019)

Randomblame said:


> Cheapest accurate PAR meter can be build from a wired Apogee SQ-120 sensor(only sensor 153$) and a cheap multimeter to read out the sensor. The sensor works with millivolts so you need to set the multimeter to 200mV. The readings must be multiplied by 5 and for LED's you need to apply also a correction factor of 1,08.
> So if you see 50mv on the meter it means 250μMol/s/m² and when using LED it would be 270μMol/s/m²{250 x 1,08=270).
> Compared to the new SQ-500 the measuring are within 2-3%. Costs ~165$!
> Its actually pretty easy to built cuz you need only to connect the black and red sensor wires to the according inputs on your multimeter.(the white sensor wire should be insulated because the multimeter is not able th read the additional signals of this wire. But it works without.)
> ...


Since we're on the subject here, I'm trying to figure out rough numbers in my grow measuring lux. I'm reading 60-90 klux in my flower. How does that translate to PAR? Of course I'm usin white leds, a mix of 3500K Cree CXB3070 and 2700K Samsung lm561.


----------



## SMT69 (Jan 19, 2019)

ApfelStrudel said:


> Since we're on the subject here, I'm trying to figure out rough numbers in my grow measuring lux. I'm reading 60-90 klux in my flower. How does that translate to PAR? Of course I'm usin white leds, a mix of 3500K Cree CXB3070 and 2700K Samsung lm561.


Im running lm561c also, was told to divide flux by 68 for ppfd (or 69 with the new v2 diodes)... i could be wrong but its close, ive been using 68 anyways.....RB and OG will know


----------



## Or_Gro (Jan 19, 2019)

ApfelStrudel said:


> Since we're on the subject here, I'm trying to figure out rough numbers in my grow measuring lux. I'm reading 60-90 klux in my flower. How does that translate to PAR? Of course I'm usin white leds, a mix of 3500K Cree CXB3070 and 2700K Samsung lm561.


Maybe @Randomblame can tell you the specific conversion factor for the cree.

For lm561c, divide lux by 67.25, per below.

https://horticulturelightinggroup.com/blogs/news/converting-lux-to-ppfd


----------



## ApfelStrudel (Jan 19, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Maybe @Randomblame can tell you the specific conversion factor for the cree.
> 
> For lm561c, use divide lux by 67.25, per below.
> 
> https://horticulturelightinggroup.com/blogs/news/converting-lux-to-ppfd



Thank you!


----------



## Randomblame (Jan 19, 2019)

ApfelStrudel said:


> Since we're on the subject here, I'm trying to figure out rough numbers in my grow measuring lux. I'm reading 60-90 klux in my flower. How does that translate to PAR? Of course I'm usin white leds, a mix of 3500K Cree CXB3070 and 2700K Samsung lm561.


For LM561c 3000°k the multiplier is 0,01511(based on HLG's LER/QER numbers)and for 3500°k Cree COB's its 0,1415.
So if you have each type of LED's on its own driver its pretty simple. If you have them on the same driver you have to figure out how much percent light you get from strips and how much from the COB's and calculate a factor for the mixed spectrum. But because lux meters are not all the same you have to calculate with ±10% deviation.
Luxmeter apps are BTW useless without calibration..

Edit!
Here are the calculated efficiency numbers and conversion factors for all available F-strips. Brother @wietefras posted the chart last year and I have stored it for personal use. So credits to him..


----------



## Or_Gro (Jan 20, 2019)

Day 11: lookin healthy under these two 96s. 1st topping for mainlines tomorrow, transplant later this week.

 

 
Receiving ~400ppfd, 18:6; plus 16 mins/day of ~ 100uw/sq cm uvb, increasing 2 mins every other day, from 4’ t-5 agromax 25% uva 75% uvb.

This mutant trainwreck clone is still doing the trifoliate thing, earned itself a single plant grow:


----------



## SMT69 (Jan 20, 2019)

Following closely on your uv dosage, show us how to do man, I’m ready to add some bulbs in the other tent.

Plants are so vibrant and green the qb96s are killer! / curious on your ec/ph what are your running at this stage?.....looking gorgeous


----------



## Or_Gro (Jan 20, 2019)

SMT69 said:


> Following closely on your uv dosage, show us how to do man, I’m ready to add some bulbs in the other tent.
> 
> Plants are so vibrant and green the qb96s are killer! / curious on your ec/ph what are your running at this stage?.....looking gorgeous


Except for pH and garden friendly fungicide (more concentrated and less expensive version of hydroguard), they, have been running exclusively on clonex cloning solution @1.2 ec since they were first cut.

When i transplant i will change over to my standard technaflora nutes and ramp to 2.2 ec by 12:12. For me nutes are nutes, a necessary evil, which i don’t pay much attention to, except for ec, pH, beneficial bacteria....

@Randomblame and i are trying to figure out how to get enuff uvb without damaging the plants. I will be mentioning uvb on this thread, but we are stumbling through the dark on how to make it work...not as clearcut as red/deep red/far red...one of the issues is how to control intensity...rb is planning to add dimmable ballast to his t-5s, i’ll do same if i can figure out (with his help) which ballast to use on my 2’ and 4’ t-5s, AND how to wire them.

The reptile bulbs are great for acclimation, but just don’t have the intensity for ramping up; the agromaxes are too strong if you don’t have lots of height to manage intensity.

I’m gonna be working on a DLI approach (same target intensity per day, but spread over full lightson period, allowing for lower intensity at any given time, to reduce uvb damage).

The 96s are fucking great for veg. The color temp is about 3500k, with that huge blue spike...and those reds, with addition of supplemental far red, should do well in flowering...i’ll get a peek at this in about 10 days when i turn on the far red for the mothers of these clones...will run for both emerson and initiator effects....


----------



## Or_Gro (Jan 21, 2019)

Day 12: Off with their heads!

Before:
   

After:
   

Removed everything except for laterals on 2 node pairs, including stem fans from the remaining laterals.

Will let them recover a day or three, then make the cull decision, transplant the winners to final reservoirs, then make final decision on which of remaining node pair to remove....then mainline for 8 mains, then 12:12....

Gettin there..


----------



## Or_Gro (Jan 21, 2019)

Gettin an itch on to defol these mothers, again....


----------



## SMT69 (Jan 21, 2019)

I’d go at um something fierce, gimme them shears..jk..Ive become a bit addicted to defol cause of you haha. 

btw-damn that tw is gorgeous


----------



## Or_Gro (Jan 21, 2019)

SMT69 said:


> I’d go at um something fierce, gimme them shears....btw-damn that tw is gorgeous


Hopin i can wait them out, until they show their stars...

But, when i see this, i have a hard time keeping my machete under control...


----------



## Or_Gro (Jan 21, 2019)

About as ready as i can get for transplanting clones later this week.

Buckets w tiedowns, lids, wheels, airstones, hosage, and pumps ready to go:
 

Will be testing out a new water system (forgot who to credit), this one removes everything, then adds back cal-mag...
 

Fun times ahead....


----------



## Or_Gro (Jan 21, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Gettin an itch on to defol these mothers, again....
> 
> View attachment 4268393


Day 12 from 12:12: More light, less watts/light, musical chairs...

   

I really like the flexibility of these lights, especially with dimmer, light meter, and 3D movement in frame...sweet!


----------



## Or_Gro (Jan 21, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Day 12: Off with their heads!
> 
> Before:
> View attachment 4268371 View attachment 4268372 View attachment 4268373
> ...


They bounced back by mid-afternoon:
 

After a good look at what they had to offer, i finished the job:


Left the best/best-positioned pair of laterals on each plant.

A couple, 3 days and cull/transplant.


----------



## Or_Gro (Jan 22, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> They bounced back by mid-afternoon:
> View attachment 4268710
> 
> After a good look at what they had to offer, i finished the job:
> ...


Day 13: Girls praying at lightson
 

Signaling they’re ready for training to begin...so, whipped out my nuts
 

 

Probably be able to do 2nd of 3 toppings by beginning of next week.


----------



## Or_Gro (Jan 22, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Day 12 from 12:12: More light, less watts/light, musical chairs...
> 
> View attachment 4268618 View attachment 4268619 View attachment 4268620 View attachment 4268621
> 
> I really like the flexibility of these lights, especially with dimmer, light meter, and 3D movement in frame...sweet!


Had to do it...

Before:


After:
 

Lotsa budsites needing light..


----------



## Or_Gro (Jan 23, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Had to do it...
> 
> Before:
> View attachment 4269009
> ...


Day 14 from 12:12: Stars forming in the Trainwreck nebula:


----------



## Or_Gro (Jan 23, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Day 13: Girls praying at lightson
> View attachment 4268905
> 
> Signaling they’re ready for training to begin...so, whipped out my nuts
> ...


Day 14: These girls are going nuts.



Under 18:6 of 400 ppfd and 20 mins/day of uvb @ ~100uw/sq cm...


----------



## SMT69 (Jan 23, 2019)

Great idea!


----------



## Or_Gro (Jan 23, 2019)

R O spells go:

 

As soon as this bad boy pumps thru 1st 10 gal of “good” water, i’ll start collecting for the transplant....then the cull begins...

(Btw, in case you are wondering, this system requires a plywood stand with big holes in it.)


----------



## Or_Gro (Jan 24, 2019)

Day 15: Final transplant day; girls lookin great.

Before:


Cull:
 

After:


----------



## Or_Gro (Jan 24, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> R O spells go:
> 
> View attachment 4269613
> 
> ...


Whaddayathink, got enuff airflow in the buckets?


I believe this is what's called “roiling”....lol

Switched from ec to ppm to check filter system remineralization....spot on...30ppm...pH 7.1...


----------



## SMT69 (Jan 24, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Whaddayathink, got enuff airflow in the buckets?
> 
> View attachment 4270085
> I believe this is what's called “roiling”....lol


nice, how you likeing the r/o banger, i need one- where'd ya get it ?
(i been using the water from my dehumidifier! maybe not the smartest but its been better than my tap. Dehuy comes out at 12ppm 7.8ph but i worry if it messes with anything...anyways...))


----------



## Or_Gro (Jan 24, 2019)

SMT69 said:


> nice, how you likeing the r/o banger, i need one- where'd ya get it ?
> (i been using the water from my dehumidifier! maybe not the smartest but its been better than my tap comes out at 12ppm 7.8ph but i worry if it messes with anything...anyways...))


The dehumidifier water is basically distilled, the reason i don’t use mine is because it probably has some elevated level of bad microbes. it would be difficult to keep mine clean enuff, for various reasons.

Got my system based on recco from a grow bud on GC, ordered it from amazon. There probably are great diy systems, using std components, i didn't want to spend tume learning to build one, so i bit the bullet and bot what my bud has.

I’m happy with it; once it gets going it’s about 50:50 useable:unusable, and puts out a gallon every 5-6 mins at ~7pH with 30ppm cal-mag.

It’s no fun making 60 gal like i needed, but its doable if you’re concerned about your water’s ppm (pH isn’t a big deal, you can pH up/down; r/o is only way to get ppm down, unless you’re diluting it with distilled water).

My tap water is 200-300ppm, which works for me; but a bud claims it’s a night-n-day difference. So I am testing for myself; nothing scientific, just seeing if i can see a difference.


----------



## Or_Gro (Jan 25, 2019)

Day 16: They seem to like their own reservoirs. 

 

Dropped lights down to 2.5’ above tops:
 

Cull doesn’t necesarilly mean kill....


----------



## Or_Gro (Jan 25, 2019)

Day 1 flowering: These girls reached 12:12 height yesterday - 3 nodes on each main...


----------



## Or_Gro (Jan 26, 2019)

Gonna learn a boatload from these grows...

Day 2 from 12:12, Day 17 from cloner: these little culled girls have two mains each, all shorter than 4-5 inches. Lol!!!

Cranked the two 96s ~18” above lowest tops:


----------



## Or_Gro (Jan 26, 2019)

Day 17 from cloner: These girls are just about there for 2nd of 3 toppings:


----------



## Or_Gro (Jan 26, 2019)

Day 17 from 12:12: These mom’s are just about ready for some far red.


----------



## Or_Gro (Jan 26, 2019)

Smackdown girls wanted closeups; from top left, clockwise:



Jack Herer 1:
 

Jack Herer 2:
 

Trainwreck 1:
 

Trainwreck 2:


----------



## Or_Gro (Jan 26, 2019)

Green Crack 1:
  

Green Crack 2:
  

Original Glue 1:
  

Original Glue 2:


----------



## a mongo frog (Jan 26, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Green Crack 1:
> View attachment 4271373 View attachment 4271374
> 
> Green Crack 2:
> ...


Do you think the veg time for this project will be less then 4 months?


----------



## Or_Gro (Jan 26, 2019)

Moms go to hairdresser...

Before:



After:



3rd major defol since pre-12:12....today, all basal fan leaves on laterals...

What do you do with extra plants? You test limits with them....


----------



## Or_Gro (Jan 26, 2019)

a mongo frog said:


> Do you think the veg time for this project will be less then 4 months?


Lol, I’m thinking 12:12 in about 3 weeks, about 6-7 wks from cloner...


----------



## Or_Gro (Jan 27, 2019)

Day 18 from 12:12: Woke up to lotsa prayer in this 3x3 church.

 

 

This is a case study in how a light meter, dimmers, and flexible light frame can help... 

between 900-1100 ppfd on the tops of each plant...

Would be impossible to do with no light meter, no dimmers, fixed position lights...

Look at this:

 

Lol


----------



## Or_Gro (Jan 27, 2019)

Day18 from cloner: Did 2nd of 3 toppings on 4 of 8 clones, rest in next day or 2; all laterals removed below pair at topping nodes; leaving fans on until 4 new mains start to add their own.

 

Very happy with how this is going under 2 96s.


----------



## Or_Gro (Jan 27, 2019)

Pulling out my Sunday best, and headin to high mass...



Say hello to father Super Silver Haze...


----------



## Or_Gro (Jan 28, 2019)

Day 19 from cloner: All topped for 4 mains and lookin healthy...UVB going 28 mins/ day @ ~ 100 uw/sq cm.

 

3 more nodes per main, then final topping; then vertical to 12:12 height....gettin there.


----------



## Or_Gro (Jan 29, 2019)

Day 20 from cloner: added another 96, new mains comin in well.


----------



## SMT69 (Jan 29, 2019)

Very nice , setup looks killer


----------



## Or_Gro (Jan 29, 2019)

SMT69 said:


> Very nice , setup looks killer


Thanks man!


----------



## Or_Gro (Jan 31, 2019)

Day 22 from cloner: 4 mains per plant. Should see 2nd of three nodes on each main in next day or two; hope to do final topping for 8 mains next week.


----------



## Or_Gro (Jan 31, 2019)

Mainlining:

https://www.growweedeasy.com/search-results?keyword=Nugbuckets mainlining

I don’t use it for prettiness, i use it for building a massive plumbing manifold...train the tops flat for optimal use of intense lights...


----------



## Or_Gro (Jan 31, 2019)

Moms, 22 days since 12:12 - Got their stars on.

 

Look at that stretch under 96s @ ~ 1000 ppfd

 
Lol

Adding some far red pucks, see what they can do:

   


Culls, 7 days since 12:12


----------



## Frank Cannon (Jan 31, 2019)

Yes I like the concept of this carry on!

But jeez bro there is a shit tonne to read in that link.....

Chur


----------



## Or_Gro (Jan 31, 2019)

Frank Cannon said:


> Yes I like the concept of this carry on!
> 
> But jeez bro there is a shit tonne to read in that link.....
> 
> Chur


I’m workin on the audiobook and graphic novel (aka comic book) for guys like you!

Lol


----------



## Or_Gro (Jan 31, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Day 22 from cloner: 4 mains per plant. Should see 2nd of three nodes on each main in next day or two; hope to do final topping for 8 mains next week.
> 
> View attachment 4273993 View attachment 4273995 View attachment 4273996 View attachment 4273998 View attachment 4273999



Got my nuts off, rebondaged for training new mains.


----------



## mr. childs (Jan 31, 2019)

cant believe i missed all of this. great work. 

are you thinking about hortilux's far red t5 in alternating weeks with the uvb?


----------



## Or_Gro (Feb 1, 2019)

mr. childs said:


> cant believe i missed all of this. great work.
> 
> are you thinking about hortilux's far red t5 in alternating weeks with the uvb?


Welcome back.

Not sure what alternating weeks does, once the 288 vs 96 clones go thru stretch, they will be under 4’ growbright fr bar everyday full lightson plus first 15 min of lightsoff.

The clone mothers went under 3 rapidled fr pucks yesterday, day 22 since flip.

The 288 vs 96 smackdown clones have been under uva/b since the mothers were seedlings, will continue thru harvest. Only questions are: how high, how intense: how long/day....


----------



## Or_Gro (Feb 1, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Got my nuts off, rebondaged for training new mains.
> 
> View attachment 4274187


Day 23 from cloner: Finished removing basal fans from lower nodes, to focus energy on new mains, now that they have their new leaves. 

Seeing some uv damage (curling new leaves) after going to 44 mins/day, 50:50 bod:eod. 

 

Backing up to 36 mins, for few days, then reevaluating.

Just want to reiterate to anyone following uvb, costs/bens of this for cannabis is experimental, and can do major damage if you aren’t on top of it. 

@Randomblame recently told me he is seeing damage in flowering (including melted trich caps) from exposure exceeding 1 hour per day @ estimated 170uW/cm sq.

Be careful out there...


----------



## SMT69 (Feb 1, 2019)

Following along, appreciate your time and effort experimenting with the uv and posting for all of us to watch, I’m waiting till you dial her in then I’ll jump the gun. I think your efforts will pay off gunea pig, keep us updated. Shit looks great


----------



## Or_Gro (Feb 1, 2019)

SMT69 said:


> Following along, appreciate your time and effort experimenting with the uv and posting for all of us to watch, I’m waiting till you dial her in then I’ll jump the gun. I think your efforts will pay off gunea pig, keep us updated. Shit looks great


Thanks


----------



## Brock_Fawkin_Samson (Feb 1, 2019)

What's the sun measure at it's lowest μw/cm^2 reading thoughout the day? I'd shoot for that μw/cm^2 (entirety of lights on) and start from seed instead of trying to catch up later? 

Good work on the grow, I've been liking and watching, keep it up!


----------



## Or_Gro (Feb 1, 2019)

Brock_Fawkin_Samson said:


> What's the sun measure at it's lowest μw/cm^2 reading thoughout the day? I'd shoot for that μw/cm^2 (entirety of lights on) and start from seed instead of trying to catch up later?
> 
> Good work on the grow, I've been liking and watching, keep it up!



Thanks!

Uvb is near zero, unless you’re way above sea level...


(Uvb, uW/sq cm, 400’ elevation, oregon 9:08am, today)

this whole concept originated from observations in the hindu kush., and is used successfully for increasing extractives in certain food crops...

Imo, w due respect, you want to mimic the sun, grow outdoors...it’s not the point when growing indoors...


----------



## Brock_Fawkin_Samson (Feb 1, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Uvb is near zero, unless you’re way above sea level...this whole concept originated from observations in the hindu kush., and is used successfully for increasing extractives in certain food crops...
> 
> Imo, w due respect, you want to mimic the sun, grow outdoors...it’s not the point when growing indoors...


It would just give you a known level of UVB that they can genetically handle (to start with). 

And there's definitely more UVB than zero at low altitudes, people get sunburn at the beach too.  UVC gets blocked out and much of UVB but even then it's much more intense than a reptile bulb half the recommended basking distance. 

Depending on strain you could figure UVB readings in the Hindu kush (25000ft) for your indica preliminary starting point and UVB readings for south african elevation (up to 10000ft) for your sativa strains. MJ gets all the UVB the sun can muster and does fine as a seedling. 

I was just trying to point out a correlation that's seems to be often overlooked when discussing UVB doseage. 

Enjoying the grow so far


----------



## Or_Gro (Feb 1, 2019)

Hey @SMT69 , just for you...trainwreck babe you were winkin at, 22 days from flip.

Smellin like a tropical fruit market...maybe down your way...



Back one is the big one, front one is a sister from another seed...quick conclusion is they are diff phenos, but idk, cuz of the gyrations i had to go through when electrician killed my first set of clones...

Anyway, the likely suspect for the lovely bouquet is the big one, about a week ahead of all the other girls (4 diff strains) in tent:



(Uvb ended when the mothers were no longer needed for clones, ie at 12:12)


----------



## Or_Gro (Feb 1, 2019)

Brock_Fawkin_Samson said:


> It would just give you a known level of UVB that they can genetically handle (to start with).
> 
> And there's definitely more UVB than zero at low altitudes, people get sunburn at the beach too.  UVC gets blocked out and much of UVB but even then it's much more intense than a reptile bulb half the recommended basking distance.
> 
> ...


Thanks again!

I specified relevant sample info...one sample does not a t-, f-, or other distribution make...

Yes lots of caveats: location, angle of sun, cloud cover, reflectivity of surroundings...



But bottom line is that mimicking the sun is a logic pathway frought with deadends when growing indoors...

if uvb were so easy to deal with people like @Randomblame would have already nailed it...

What schedule, duration, intensity, equipment do you propose when using uvb for growing in a tent?


----------



## Or_Gro (Feb 2, 2019)

Day 24 from cloner: Ramped ec to 1.8; began training the 4 mains per plant, they’re working on 2nd/3rd nodes; ppfd ~650.


----------



## Or_Gro (Feb 3, 2019)

Day 25 from cloner: All mains survived the tiedown, tightened them this morning, expect to do final topping later this week, train the resulting 8 mains, and go vertical to 12-14” flowering height in next 2 weeks. Aggressive schedule for 18:6, but these lights may be up to it...

  

Some yuge fans, and tight, tight nodes...can’t get enuff of these 96s.

Uvb at 36 mins/day (~100+ uW/cm sq) and holding for now...uvb is just one small part of this grow, seeing tip leaves overdosing...backed off to this level...not gonna push them further until flowering.


----------



## Or_Gro (Feb 3, 2019)

The just for grins and rosin grows...

Mothers at 25 days into flower: Under 3 96s and 3 rapidled pucks, look at those tight nodes...

      


8 culled clones a little over 1 week since 12:12: 2 mains/plant, working on 4-5 nodes


----------



## Or_Gro (Feb 3, 2019)

Fyi for those interested in uv, per @Randomblame on a diff thread

The spectrum of these agromax bulbs is much different to the natural UV spectrum.
The green line is the natural UVA/B level in the UK and as you can see there is almost no UVB below 300nm. Its filtered by the atmosphere. The higher we go the more the green line shifts to the left side and the amount of UVB gets higher and goes deeper into the UVB range(closer to UVC). At some point (+1000m) the spectrum contains enough UVB in the region that responds to the UVR8 molecule but only a very small part falls in this area.(286nm triggers UVR

 

I can not put them on top of each other but you can see that the Agromax spectrum already claws at the 275nm mark and has much more UVB in the 280-300nm range than normal sunlight. If we consider only 280-300nm to be the required wavelength it takes only a fraction of the time to reach the same dose with such a bulb.
The dose below 300nm is for sure much higher then natural (maybe 4000 or 5000m level) and this is for sure stress pure.
I don't know which light was used in the pdf about UVB but they have for sure not used an Agromax tube.
The blue line in the 1st screenie is the Arcadia D3dessert and I see only very little output below 290 and 300nm and no light in 280nm. But these 10nm seem to have the potential to cause much more stress.


----------



## Or_Gro (Feb 4, 2019)

Day 26: All’s well...at least as far as i can tell..


----------



## Or_Gro (Feb 4, 2019)

Mothers, just after sundown:


----------



## mr. childs (Feb 4, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Fyi for those interested in uv, per @Randomblame on a diff thread
> 
> The spectrum of these agromax bulbs is much different to the natural UV spectrum.
> The green line is the natural UVA/B level in the UK and as you can see there is almost no UVB below 300nm. Its filtered by the atmosphere. The higher we go the more the green line shifts to the left side and the amount of UVB gets higher and goes deeper into the UVB range(closer to UVC). At some point (+1000m) the spectrum contains enough UVB in the region that responds to the UVR8 molecule but only a very small part falls in this area.(286nm triggers UVR
> ...


all of the above are my reasons for using the 2ft in a 4x4. that 4ft bulb is a killer, and to think htg once had an agromax bulb that was 100% uvb not 75%uvb 25%uva


----------



## mr. childs (Feb 4, 2019)

i used to use the agro uvb one week than a agro blue the next week following it up, hoping to help the recovery from a week straight of uvb. not i alternate with the horti red 660nm & uvb.


----------



## Or_Gro (Feb 4, 2019)

mr. childs said:


> i used to use the agro uvb one week than a agro blue the next week following it up, hoping to help the recovery from a week straight of uvb. not i alternate with the horti red 660nm & uvb.


Logic? 660 promotes photosynthesis, which heals damage?

There is a lot of 660 from these 96s (huge blue too), 18 hrs everyday...



How would you work that? Uv every other week, 96s on regular schedule?

What happens when plants that were on uv, are shut off from it every other week? They maintain current level of resistance or have to start lower/over again? They keep putting on new leaves; one week later the top leaf sets haven’t had uvb, then you hit them with uvb?


----------



## Or_Gro (Feb 5, 2019)

Day 27: A little lower tippage, some tighter bondage, movin in the positive...on track for final topping this week.....

 

Couple hours later:


----------



## Or_Gro (Feb 5, 2019)

Moms, 27 days from 12:12
 


Culls, 12 days from 12:12


----------



## Or_Gro (Feb 6, 2019)

Day 28 from cloner: Removed last set of basal fans below 2nd topping point; discontinued uvb until after final topping (don’t wanna risk add’l young leaf damage). Some clawing on damaged leaves, not related to nute levels. Plants working on 3rd-4th node on each main.


----------



## Or_Gro (Feb 6, 2019)

FYI






Thx Mr. Childs...


----------



## Or_Gro (Feb 7, 2019)

Day 29 from cloner: Recovering from a couple major probs yesterday. 

While changing out 96s that had failed row of diodes (reported this earlier in 96 thread), one of my rails fell and snapped off a main on one of the Jack Herer’s. Cleaned up the wound, pulled other main into position, topped it, have some catching up to do, w a trick or 2 up my sleeve should be able to recover by 12:12.

 

Early yesterday noticed some clawing, which was happening under uvb, but seems to be nute and low rh related, as well. Clawing progressed rapidly during day, so by afternoon i changed out a gal of nutesoup for water, lowering ec 25%. All plants have sugnif recovered, but the really finnicky green crack plants still need another dilution.


----------



## Brock_Fawkin_Samson (Feb 7, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Thanks again!
> 
> I specified relevant sample info...one sample does not a t-, f-, or other distribution make...
> 
> ...


I currently use reptile bulbs which barely get into UVB (on all the time) but think I am switching to the agromax bulbs. Ill be watching your thread but if you're asking, would begin my dosage (unless determinate data was provided) measured in μmol/m2/s of UVB correlating to any measurements available of the suns relative intensity (and corresponding UVB intensity) at the location to the species I'm growing. Like in the distribution you posted, there were different UVB readings at different parts of the year, I'd use the max level during summer or June and start there. Is MJ native to the UK?

I didn't mean to come off as a know it all and am enjoying your grow/test!

With respect I disagree about mimicking the sun, but I have no clue! IMO, the plant that we know has been naturally selected to produce the best under the suns conditions and its native environment. We add WV to LED because we found plants have evolved to like certain WV, due to what the sun produces.

I do see your point though, that you're not looking to reproduce the sun, rather measure and test to figure what's best or optimal, not attempt to make an artificial sun. I'm completely on board and am excited to see what you find.  Idk randomblame and am a new member so not familiar with all the history and testing and who did it but am enjoying the site so far. Ill be watching


----------



## Or_Gro (Feb 7, 2019)

Brock_Fawkin_Samson said:


> I currently use reptile bulbs which barely get into UVB (on all the time) but think I am switching to the agromax bulbs. Ill be watching your thread but if you're asking, would begin my dosage (unless determinate data was provided) measured in μmol/m2/s of UVB correlating to any measurements available of the suns relative intensity (and corresponding UVB intensity) at the location to the species I'm growing. Like in the distribution you posted, there were different UVB readings at different parts of the year, I'd use the max level during summer or June and start there. Is MJ native to the UK?
> 
> I didn't mean to come off as a know it all and am enjoying your grow/test!
> 
> ...


Diode limitations and wise use of resources require picking and choosing what is best benefit vs costs...

Random blame is a master grower and all around tecnical expert on rollitup, you can take what he says to the bank.

Got some grow pics? feel free to post here, i like a free wheeling growthread...my grasscity thread for this grow (which technically doesn’t start until 12:12) already has over 1500 posts.


----------



## Brock_Fawkin_Samson (Feb 7, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Diode limitations and wise use of resources require picking and choosing what is best benefit vs costs...
> 
> Random blame is a master grower and all around tecnical expert on rollitup, you can take what he says to the bank.
> 
> Got some grow pics? feel free to post here, i like a free wheeling growthread...my grasscity thread for this grow (which technically doesn’t start until 12:12) already has over 1500 posts.


I dont post pics  although perhaps my paranoia will subside one day lol. I live in a medical state but was reluctant to even make an account (and now I'm addicted!) lol

Ill keep that in mind about sir randomblame


----------



## mr. childs (Feb 7, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Logic? 660 promotes photosynthesis, which heals damage?
> 
> There is a lot of 660 from these 96s (huge blue too), 18 hrs everyday...
> 
> ...


that was the thought at the time. the uvb to build the resistance one week, then follow it up with the deep red to help the swell, it wasnt that hard using only one 2ft bulb in the middle hung high in the 4x4. now i have changed to using the uvb weekly, kind of alternating it in veg with the blue agro bulb 6400k.


----------



## Or_Gro (Feb 8, 2019)

Day 30 from cloner: The princesses are a little pouty today, after having to visit the beauty parlor...got their bangs clipped back a pair of laterals and fans...also swapped out another gal of nutesoup for water...and dropped ppfd to ~550 for a little stress relief...in prep for final topping in next day or two...then final training and race to 12:12...


----------



## Or_Gro (Feb 8, 2019)

Mothers, Day 30 from 12:12:


(omg, my clipper fingers are twitchin like a sob)

Culls, Day15 since 12:12:


----------



## Or_Gro (Feb 9, 2019)

Day 31 from 12:12: Moms get 5th major defol.

Before:
 
 

After:


----------



## Brock_Fawkin_Samson (Feb 9, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Day 31 from 12:12: Moms get 5th major defol.
> 
> Before:
> View attachment 4279139
> ...


Good work, that's a lot of time and effort, respect. Plants look good, they looked good before, but much better now.


----------



## Or_Gro (Feb 9, 2019)

Brock_Fawkin_Samson said:


> Good work, that's a lot of time and effort, respect. Plants look good, they looked good before, but much better now.


You know it! Takes time, concentration, and a plan...i like doin it and it has big bennies...

5th major stripping on these...amazing lights, these 96 elites...but hopefully this is the last big defol...


----------



## Or_Gro (Feb 9, 2019)

Day 31 from cloner: Final topping begins, about half of the 32 current mains topped.


----------



## Or_Gro (Feb 9, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Day 31 from 12:12: Moms get 5th major defol.
> 
> Before:
> View attachment 4279139
> ...



Camera doesn’t do it, but better than nuthin...

They are all budsite...had to clear out the basal fans to get photons right down in their bizness...

 

 

Counterclockwise from bottom left:


----------



## Or_Gro (Feb 10, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Camera doesn’t do it, but better than nuthin...
> 
> They are all budsite...had to clear out the basal fans to get photons right down in their bizness...
> 
> ...


Mornin prayers...


----------



## Or_Gro (Feb 10, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Mothers, Day 30 from 12:12:
> View attachment 4278857
> View attachment 4278856
> (omg, my clipper fingers are twitchin like a sob)
> ...


Stars forming in the trainwreck nebula....16 days from 12:12....

 
(Trainwreck upper right, clockwise from there: green crack, original glue, jack herer)


----------



## Or_Gro (Feb 10, 2019)

Day 32 from cloner: Final topping continues, goodtime charlene’s got the blues (again!)...




Gonna have to randomize assignment to each tent...one of em is gonna start with an advantage...Lol

Whatever doesn’t kill you....


----------



## Or_Gro (Feb 11, 2019)

Day 33 from cloner: 25 of 32 mains done with final the topping, rest in next 2 days; leaves building momentum for rapid extension of new mains...hoping to flip by end of 7th week from cloner.


----------



## Or_Gro (Feb 12, 2019)

Day 34 from cloner: Movin along...


----------



## SMT69 (Feb 12, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Day 34 from cloner: Movin along...
> 
> View attachment 4281049


Tops are looking great, good job. How long is the UV on now....and how high if ya don’t mind ya working um good and early this time!
VPD is a btch this time a year isnt it


----------



## SMT69 (Feb 12, 2019)

When those finish gonna be like


----------



## Or_Gro (Feb 12, 2019)

SMT69 said:


> Tops are looking great, good job. How long is the UV on now....and how high if ya don’t mind ya working um good and early this time!
> VPD is a btch this time a year isnt it


Just posted this on my gc thread, re vpd...great timing dude!

We’ve had some exceptionally low humidity for the rainy season(!) in the pnw, with beliw freezing temps, this past 10 days or so, my tents have been in upper-20s-low30s rh%. Really exaggerating ec, and fucking up plants (clawing, slumping)...low rh started breaking yesterday...today the tent above is finally above 50% rh...hoping it at least remains here for a couple more weeks...

Re uv: it’s been off since last week, started seeing some negative stuff, which now appears driven primarily by low rh, but causin a cascade of secondary issues...once i get the final 8 mains into position, i’ll restart ramp, prob at 5 mins bod 5 mins eod...

This uvb stuff is hella harder than the reds,
especially with controlling the intensity and duration at right nm, with lights that do not have dimmable ballasts...so, also working on getting that going, so i can get back to trying to come up with a uvb recipe that provides trich bennies without damaging/stunting plants and melting trichs...


----------



## Or_Gro (Feb 12, 2019)

SMT69 said:


> When those finish gonna be like


So i can roll one of these:


Or perhaps build this:
 

Maybe even get Mexico to pay for this:


----------



## Or_Gro (Feb 12, 2019)

5 new drivers wired, 2 96s fully wired 3 more arriving later this week. Put these 2 in with the sisters:

  

4x4, 8 plants, pair of 2-main same strain/bucket, four 96elites, each on a 240h-54a, runnin 180w/light @ 22”, layin down ~1000ppfd on those tops.

2 more 96s will be in this tent for smackdown, the 3rd 96 will go into the 4x4 gorilla with the mainlines....gettin there.


----------



## Or_Gro (Feb 13, 2019)

Put one of these in my grow room as a precaution, bright enuff to do any work you may need to do during lightsoff, pure green spectrum. 

I try to get all my work done during lightson, but with veg and flower tents in same space, sometimes i need to get in there, and want to minimize the risk of any red in regular “white” light triggering a reaction...will report if causes problems....


----------



## Or_Gro (Feb 13, 2019)

Day 35 from cloner: Final topping done, leaf momentum building, on the last leg of training...if all goes well, T minus 2 weeks.


----------



## SMT69 (Feb 13, 2019)

Stay dry up there, getting lots of flooding in OR i see


----------



## Or_Gro (Feb 13, 2019)

SMT69 said:


> Stay dry up there, getting lots of flooding in OR i see


Fine here, but rivers are high...thanks for the kind thoughts..

Crossing the Willamette River on a ferry, right now...


----------



## Farmer Pat (Feb 13, 2019)

Subbed and loving it bud . Looks excellent. Southern Oregon is getting some decent weather as well. Love and Light brother!


----------



## Or_Gro (Feb 13, 2019)

Farmer Pat said:


> Subbed and loving it bud . Looks excellent. Southern Oregon is getting some decent weather as well. Love and Light brother!


Thanks farmer pat...pretty avatar!


----------



## SMT69 (Feb 13, 2019)

Hey man, I lost my notes....ughhh

Thought I’d ask you...have you got the recommeded ppfd for each stage; seedlings, veg, bloom. I can’t find my notes and starting again with seedlings I wanna be in range (no co2 yet...)


----------



## Or_Gro (Feb 14, 2019)

SMT69 said:


> Hey man, I lost my notes....ughhh
> 
> Thought I’d ask you...have you got the recommeded ppfd for each stage; seedlings, veg, bloom. I can’t find my notes and starting again with seedlings I wanna be in range (no co2 yet...)


Two things:

This excellent intro to white leds, especially page 16: http://fluence.science/wp-content/uploads/2016/09/High-PPFD-Cultivation-Guide-9.27.16.pdf

And my summary:
Early cloning/seedling - 50-100ppfd

Late prop - 100-200

Veg - 300-600

Flower - 600-1000


----------



## Or_Gro (Feb 14, 2019)

Day 36 from cloner: Time to start training final 8 new mains.

Today:


A week ago:


----------



## Or_Gro (Feb 14, 2019)

Trained for 8:


----------



## Or_Gro (Feb 15, 2019)

Day 37: Almost all new mains tied into position, growth spurt comin on strong.


----------



## Or_Gro (Feb 16, 2019)

Day 38: All mains tied, except 2....if these girls keep filling out 10” leaves 

 
might have photosynthesis power to be able to hit 12:12 sooner than expected. 

Most tips are in position to go vertical, shooting for 12-14” 12:12 height, currently pulled them horizontal at 6-8”...

  

Added 4th 96, each running at 100w, total wattage down a few watts.


----------



## Or_Gro (Feb 16, 2019)

Btw, did i mention, i hate Garden of Green’s Green Crack?


Look at it wrong and it develops another f’ing problem.

Better yield well and knock me on my ass!


----------



## Or_Gro (Feb 17, 2019)

Day 39 since cloner: Ya mon! Plants be growin, mon!





Lookey here, top middle plant, goodtime charlene’s hangin in there with split stem and broke off main...recovering by realigning remaining main on right side and growing out 4 new mains...

After partying too much ~ feb 7:


Today:


----------



## Or_Gro (Feb 17, 2019)

Btw, gave my girls the ok to go



6-8” more and it’ll be 12:12 time.


----------



## Or_Gro (Feb 17, 2019)




----------



## DankTankerous (Feb 18, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


>


Great jam. Good nostalgic memories with that song


----------



## Or_Gro (Feb 18, 2019)

DankTankerous said:


> Great jam. Good nostalgic memories with that song


From back in the days of:


----------



## Or_Gro (Feb 18, 2019)

Day 40 from cloner: My clipper fingers are quivering:



10 days ago:


----------



## myke (Feb 18, 2019)

Nice,these totes are they all linked together?


----------



## Or_Gro (Feb 18, 2019)

myke said:


> Nice,these totes are they all linked together?


Thanks.

Nope, all standalone 8-gal ez-stor buckets on wheels, except for the shared air pumps...i’m all about flexibility to work on an individual plant's needs.

At 12:12, they get split into two 4 bucket 4x4s, each with 4 replicated strains, to compare the white leds of 96elites vs 288s...


----------



## Mellow old School (Feb 18, 2019)

Gotta love hydro in all its glorious forms....


----------



## myke (Feb 18, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Nope, all standalone 8-gal ez-stor buckets on wheels, except for the shared air pumps...i’m all about flexibility to work on an individual plant's needs.
> 
> At 12:12, they get split into two 4 bucket 4x4s, each with 4 replicated strains, to compare the white leds of 96elites vs 288s...


Wow. Hats off to ya man for keeping them all up. You definitely have your shit dialed in.


----------



## Or_Gro (Feb 18, 2019)

myke said:


> Wow. Hats off to ya man for keeping them all up. You definitely have your shit dialed in.


Thanks,
 

But, it’s not always completely dialed in,
Right now workin to get my water temps on the right side up to my 68F target (cold temps causing clawing and dark leaf tips, f’ing up my vpd too, having to underfeed as well) always something...


----------



## Or_Gro (Feb 18, 2019)

Mellow old School said:


> Gotta love hydro in all its glorious forms....


I do...


----------



## myke (Feb 18, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Thanks,
> View attachment 4284909
> 
> But, it’s not always completely dialed in,
> Right now workin to get my water temps on the right side up to my 68F target (cold temps causing clawing and dark leaf tips, f’ing up my vpd too, having to underfeed as well) always something...


ya but your on top of it,Im fighting the cold also.Running vent hoses between rooms to re use the warm air is a challenge.


----------



## Or_Gro (Feb 18, 2019)

myke said:


> ya but your on top of it,Im fighting the cold also.Running vent hoses between rooms to re use the warm air is a challenge.


Got radiator heater outside a vent, cardboard around it to direct heat, keep out light.

The shit we do for ganja...


----------



## myke (Feb 18, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Got radiator heater outside a vent, cardboard around it to direct heat, keep out light.
> 
> The shit we do for ganja...


Ive tapped in 4" vents to my house furnace.Then moving around vent hoses as required.


----------



## DankTankerous (Feb 18, 2019)

How are you liking the 288 v2’s? I just bought a kit for two of those, can’t wait to run it in my cab


----------



## Or_Gro (Feb 18, 2019)

Like em 3.8lbs, 2.2 g/w in a 4x4, a lot!!! 

(With a qb35 for each pair of 288s; and co2)

Gonna see how 96elites do compared to them as soon as these girls hit 12-14”....


----------



## Or_Gro (Feb 18, 2019)

myke said:


> Ive tapped in 4" vents to my house furnace.Then moving around vent hoses as required.


Hoser!

Lol


(A joke, btw)


----------



## growingforfun (Feb 18, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Like em 3.8lbs, 2.2 g/w in a 4x4, a lot!!!
> 
> (With a qb35 for each pair of 288s; and co2)
> 
> Gonna see how 96elites do compared to them as soon as these girls hit 12-14”....


Very impressive results. Can you tell me what you think of this light? https://www.ebay.com/itm/led-grow-light-Quantum-board-288Pcs-LM301B-3000K-254pcs-660nm-36pcs-Meanwell/332987298153?_trkparms=aid=555018&algo=PL.SIM&ao=1&asc=20180306143914&meid=deeac8408d3e4478a964b55ecc94019b&pid=100935&rk=10&rkt=12&sd=192509696799&itm=332987298153&_trksid=p2349624.c100935.m2460

I'm thinking of getting the 2 board option


----------



## Mikenike (Feb 18, 2019)

growingforfun said:


> Very impressive results. Can you tell me what you think of this light? https://www.ebay.com/itm/led-grow-light-Quantum-board-288Pcs-LM301B-3000K-254pcs-660nm-36pcs-Meanwell/332987298153?_trkparms=aid=555018&algo=PL.SIM&ao=1&asc=20180306143914&meid=deeac8408d3e4478a964b55ecc94019b&pid=100935&rk=10&rkt=12&sd=192509696799&itm=332987298153&_trksid=p2349624.c100935.m2460
> 
> I'm thinking of getting the 2 board option


Ive got a similar light for sale on eBay for about the same price. Except mine were from HLG so shipping from me would be faster than from China which is the one you posted. Mines the 3 slate version

https://www.ebay.com/itm/QB-260-XL-V2-HLG-Quantum-Board-LED-grow-light-3000k/264186796692?hash=item3d82c29a94:g:1TgAAOSwUPlcXasP

Edit: sorry don’t mean to impose on your grow journal or_gro


----------



## Or_Gro (Feb 18, 2019)

growingforfun said:


> Very impressive results. Can you tell me what you think of this light? https://www.ebay.com/itm/led-grow-light-Quantum-board-288Pcs-LM301B-3000K-254pcs-660nm-36pcs-Meanwell/332987298153?_trkparms=aid=555018&algo=PL.SIM&ao=1&asc=20180306143914&meid=deeac8408d3e4478a964b55ecc94019b&pid=100935&rk=10&rkt=12&sd=192509696799&itm=332987298153&_trksid=p2349624.c100935.m2460
> 
> I'm thinking of getting the 2 board option


Sorry man, i don’t really know shit about anything other than growing in my own way...there are plenty of experts here, i mainly post on gc, @tbone shuffle is the man there...he can prob help you out...

No imposition at all, i welcome any comments that aren’t insults...


----------



## Or_Gro (Feb 19, 2019)

Day 41 from cloner: New 8 mains/plant now on their 3rd node, enough mature leafage to support removal of the last two fans on the previous 4 mains.

Here’s what they looked like before leaf removal:
 

After:
 

Take a look at the plumbing system on these:
 
 

This is how, if you keep controllable variables in range, you get yuge yields...


----------



## Or_Gro (Feb 19, 2019)

Countdown to 12:12


----------



## Or_Gro (Feb 20, 2019)

Day 42, six weeks from cloner: All’s well.


----------



## Or_Gro (Feb 21, 2019)

Day 43 from cloning:


----------



## myke (Feb 21, 2019)

Awesome,is this from when you cut the clones or when they were rooted?


----------



## Or_Gro (Feb 21, 2019)

myke said:


> Awesome,is this from when you cut the clones or when they were rooted?


Thanks

From when they left the cloner...they went in 10 days earlier, if i remember correctly...


----------



## Or_Gro (Feb 22, 2019)

Day 44 from cloner:


----------



## Or_Gro (Feb 22, 2019)

Trichporn, beginning 2nd flush of pistils, mother plants, 6 weeks:


----------



## Or_Gro (Feb 23, 2019)

Day 45 from cloner: Tips on final 8 mains per plant are working on their fourth node pair. Tops are flat and even, should see a growth spurt upwards any day now..

   

Put up some flexible vent tubing inside tent and turned on a small ultrasonic humidifier outside tent; RH 55-58%, air temp 75-78, water temp 68-70, pH 6.1, ec 0.7-0.8, ppfd~550, all controlled variables in range

    

Hoping to finish building out the ventilation, co2, and light systems on the second identical smackdown tent this weekend. It’s up and all the parts are here, just need to find the time to install them. After that, the girls can start moving in to both, to acclimate before 12:12.


----------



## SMT69 (Feb 23, 2019)

man them trichs are popping already......

I need more info on your "small ultrasonic humidifier".....is easy to keep dialed in..?

Gardens looking excellent!


----------



## StickyBudHound (Feb 23, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Day 45 from cloner: Tips on final 8 mains per plant are working on their fourth node pair. Tops are flat and even, should see a growth spurt upwards any day now..
> 
> (Pics here when outage is finally over)
> 
> ...


Hey, Or_Gro! 

I didn't know you were also working with CO2. Is that something new?


----------



## Or_Gro (Feb 23, 2019)

SMT69 said:


> man them trichs are popping already......
> 
> I need more info on your "small ultrasonic humidifier".....is easy to keep dialed in..?
> 
> Gardens looking excellent!


Thanks man, info above (now that pics are uploadable)

I’m controlling it manually for now...i do have controllers that will do a more precise and automated job. 

It has a low, med, hi ... i turn it on medium and go to target rh, when i get there i reset to low, if rh gets too high i pull it back from tubing a little...seems to do the job...


----------



## Or_Gro (Feb 23, 2019)

StickyBudHound said:


> Hey, Or_Gro!
> 
> I didn't know you were also working with CO2. Is that something new?


You dawg! 

Welcome dude.

Ran co2 last time, doin it again. Definitely adds some girth, when everything else is not in a growth limiting range.


----------



## StickyBudHound (Feb 23, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> You dawg!
> 
> Welcome dude.
> 
> Ran co2 last time, doin it again. Definitely adds some girth, when everything else is not in a growth limiting range.


Some day... I'd have to make sure my room is 100% sealed and figure out how to vent the room outside. It's the natural progression of things. 

I do want to try doing CO2 some day but, I've just been growing a year and after 3 completed indoor grows, I'm only just now starting to really get a handle on it. 

Now, I'm reimagining and reevaluating my space and the environment and nutritional requirements, making small changes as I learn and trying to automate as much as possible to setup a standard grow process I know I can reliably grow 2 really great yielding grows per year. The single most important goal is the most yield of quality bud I can get with what I've currently got, making small changes here and there to dial things in as necessary. 

I think I'm just curious to see how far I can take it and as cheaply as possible.


----------



## Or_Gro (Feb 23, 2019)

StickyBudHound said:


> Some day... I'd have to make sure my room is 100% sealed and figure out how to vent the room outside. It's the natural progression of things.
> 
> I do want to try doing CO2 some day but, I've just been growing a year and after 3 completed indoor grows, I'm only just now starting to really get a handle on it.
> 
> ...


Under normal growing conditions, co2 is not a limiting variable, but when you get all your controllable variables dialed in, under intense and great spectrum lights, co2 becomes the limiting factor for photosynthesis...

so, this fits right in with your approach...

Sealing the room well enuff during lighton and purging sufficiently afterwards (especially anytime you are in there) need to be done. 

You’ll also need a controller w co2 sensor, and a solenoid valve for the tank.

Keep in mind co2 is heavier than air, so deliver it high and vent it low...


----------



## StickyBudHound (Feb 23, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Under normal growing conditions, co2 is not a limiting variable, but when you get all your controllable variables dialed in, under intense and great spectrum lights, co2 becomes the limiting factor for photosynthesis...
> 
> so, this fits right in with your approach...
> 
> ...


Lol, you're full of surprises, OG. Good info and I'll keep it in mind for when I get there.  

How long ago did you start on the grow journey?


----------



## Or_Gro (Feb 23, 2019)

StickyBudHound said:


> Lol, you're full of surprises, OG. Good info and I'll keep it in mind for when I get there.
> 
> How long ago did you start on the grow journey?


I grew outside for a couple years back b4 the first pc.

started inside 2 years ago, probably did about 10 diff grows the first year, 5-6 last year, learned a shipload....it’s not how long you grow, its how much you learn....


----------



## Or_Gro (Feb 24, 2019)

Day 46 from leaving cloner:


----------



## Or_Gro (Feb 24, 2019)

Makin progress on the smackdown tents:

96elite tent is currently being used to flower the sisters of the smackdown girls; they’ll trade tents soon. 

This tent still needs two additional 96s, far red bar, uvb light, co2 dispersal hose, and circulation fans. Light, environmental, and co2 controllers are ready to go.

 

288 tent is in similar condition, controllers ready; 288s and 35s are up, as well as co2 dispersal hose; still to install are far red bar, uvb light, and circulation fans:
 


Gettin there...


----------



## Or_Gro (Feb 25, 2019)

Day 47 from leaving cloner: Workin that 5th node from base of the final 8 mains.


----------



## StickyBudHound (Feb 25, 2019)

Good morning, OG. Your girls are looking exceptional as usual this morning!

I checked on mine before work and the JH and MHM both exploded with growth overnight. A ton of growth. PYC and the freak LHZ both were mainlined on Saturday. 

I'll try to get a thread started in Rio soon.


----------



## Or_Gro (Feb 25, 2019)

StickyBudHound said:


> Good morning, OG. Your girls are looking exceptional as usual this morning!
> 
> I checked on mine before work and the JH and MHM both exploded with growth overnight. A ton of growth. PYC and the freak LHZ both were mainlined on Saturday.
> 
> I'll try to get a thread started in Rio soon.


Snowday dude!


----------



## StickyBudHound (Feb 25, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Snowday dude!


Lol, I know. It was coming down pretty good in my area but wasn't sticking at all...

Thought of you when the news showed your area is getting hammered and mine isn't. Just a tiny bit jealous but I'll get over it.


----------



## Or_Gro (Feb 25, 2019)

StickyBudHound said:


> Lol, I know. It was coming down pretty good in my area but wasn't sticking at all...
> 
> Thought of you when the news showed your area is getting hammered and mine isn't. Just a tiny bit jealous but I'll get over it.


Drive carefully man,...heavy, wet, sticky... if this shit freezes up, it’ll be a frighin mess, with trees/lines down....


----------



## Or_Gro (Feb 25, 2019)

StickyBudHound said:


> Good morning, OG. Your girls are looking exceptional as usual this morning!
> 
> I checked on mine before work and the JH and MHM both exploded with growth overnight. A ton of growth. PYC and the freak LHZ both were mainlined on Saturday.
> 
> I'll try to get a thread started in Rio soon.


Thanks man, lookin forward to seein yours..

Hope this weather doesn’t impact your pending delivery...


----------



## Randomblame (Feb 25, 2019)

Brock_Fawkin_Samson said:


> I currently use reptile bulbs which barely get into UVB (on all the time) but think I am switching to the agromax bulbs. Ill be watching your thread but if you're asking, would begin my dosage (unless determinate data was provided) measured in μmol/m2/s of UVB correlating to any measurements available of the suns relative intensity (and corresponding UVB intensity) at the location to the species I'm growing. Like in the distribution you posted, there were different UVB readings at different parts of the year, I'd use the max level during summer or June and start there. Is MJ native to the UK?
> 
> I didn't mean to come off as a know it all and am enjoying your grow/test!
> 
> ...


Sorry for the late reply. I've done the same like you and have use 12% UVB reptile bulbs all day long with not a single issues other than a bit heatstress. But reptile bulbs try to mimic the sun .. at least the better ones. But they all have only verly little output in the range below 300nm. Zhats the same with sunlight cause the closer it gets to the UVC range the more is filtered by the atmosphere. 
Agromax bulbs are totally different. They have not only another UVB : UVA ratio, if you look at that video one the last page in the 1st minute you can see the bulb spectrum and you can see it starts with 250nm. Thats deep in the UVC range and far from being naturally. 
And if you look at 285nm where you see the highest reponse of the UBR8 receptor and cpompare that to your good old reptile bulbs Agromax is more than 20 times stronger in these area. Actually we need some kind of UVC filter with these bulbs.

I've used two 2ft bulbs above a 2x 4' area and believe me 4x 15 min. per day woith a minimum distance of 20-24" is already the maximum for the most strains. In week 7 I've tried to reduce the distance to 16" and within 2 days I've burned them girls their asses off. And I've used selfmade "superspreaders" to reduce center intensity by throwing a part of the light back into the reflector for better distribution. 
   

2 of them stopped growing completely and were completely focussed on protecting them self. I've lost almost all the upper fans leaves too; only the parts of the plants covered in trichomes were unaffected from damage.
No need to mention the run finished with a loss of 3-4 zips compared to my usual results in this area. 
I've already a dimmable ballast cause this seems the only way to use them without causing damage. When I can get 24" intensity with my desired hanging heights of 14-16" I'm already happy. Maybe one hour per day with 15w each bulb is already enough!

But the biggest downside is in the same time the biggest benefit of the pureUV bulbs. When you need only 1h to get the same results like from 12h reptile bulb you can save a lot of energy! That's the main reason for me to further work them and invest in a dimmable ballast. 
Maybe I can find a coating we could use for these bulbs removing the UVC part completely. We could simply paint the bulbs with it. I'm pretty sure the UVC light has the most damaging effect and without it would be much easier to work with them.
Unfortunately we need a UVC meter to prove my suspicion.

Try them out but do yourself a favor and start with a pretty low dose. These bulbs can destroy the whole crop in only one day!!! 12h at 20" and the whole tent is dead! 100%!!!


----------



## StickyBudHound (Feb 25, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Thanks man, lookin forward to seein yours..
> 
> Hope this weather doesn’t impact your pending delivery...


I hope it won't either... Lol, I hadn't thought about that.


----------



## Or_Gro (Feb 25, 2019)

lol... It’s a busy reading day somewhere in germany, 40 alerts and counting...,


----------



## Or_Gro (Feb 25, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Makin progress on the smackdown tents:
> 
> 96elite tent is currently being used to flower the sisters of the smackdown girls; they’ll trade tents soon.
> 
> ...


288 tent

Let there be...

Far Red Bar, initiator effect:


QB 35 afterburners, emerson effect:


The whole shebang, 2 Timber 48sams (8x288, emerson, initiator):


(max ht with exhaust filter/fan ~70”, 54” above res lid)

Light Controllers set and ready for 12:12...

Next up: environmental and co2 controllers...

Will move airpump and install circulation fans when plants move in...

Starting to get fired up for some flower action...


----------



## StickyBudHound (Feb 25, 2019)

About those far red initiators and emerson effect lights. I remember when you started using them but, I don't think I ever read any reports about the differences you observed that they made to your grow.

BTW, the emerson effect is interesting stuff to read about.


----------



## StickyBudHound (Feb 25, 2019)

I'd "like" some posts.... If only I were worthy. Can't even start a journal yet.


----------



## Or_Gro (Feb 25, 2019)

StickyBudHound said:


> I'd "like" some posts.... If only I were worthy. Can't even start a journal yet.


Same as real life...Keep telling the girls how pretty they are...you’ll get worthy fast!


----------



## Or_Gro (Feb 25, 2019)

StickyBudHound said:


> About those far red initiators and emerson effect lights. I remember when you started using them but, I don't think I ever read any reports about the differences you observed that they made to your grow.
> 
> BTW, the emerson effect is interesting stuff to read about.


Can’t honestly compare them on and off, cuz i haven’t done the comparisons...

just don’t have the labrat patience for evaluating tiny steps...so i did 1000ppfd+emerson+initiator+co2 all at once...worked goodlike..

3.8lbs, 2.2g/w, 3.8 oz/sqft worth...

So, I’m stickin with em...

Others can tease out the incremental gains...


----------



## StickyBudHound (Feb 25, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Same as real life...Keep telling the girls how pretty they are...you’ll get worthy fast!


Help me OG Wan Kenobi. 


Or_Gro said:


> Can’t honestly compare them on and off, cuz i haven’t done the comparisons...
> 
> just don’t have the labrat patience for evaluating tiny steps...so i did 1000ppfd+emerson+initiator+co2 all at once...worked goodlike..
> 
> ...


 I hear ya. I get an idea going and I can barely take the time to do step pics, let alone just a little of the project at a time to test small changes.


----------



## Or_Gro (Feb 25, 2019)

StickyBudHound said:


> Help me OG Wan Kenobi.
> I hear ya. I get an idea going and I can barely take the time to do step pics, let alone just a little of the project at a time to test small changes.


Just keep posting until you hit the open sesame amount...feel free to do whatever it takes here man!

How’s the vortex barrel?


----------



## Or_Gro (Feb 25, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Trichporn, beginning 2nd flush of pistils, mother plants, 6 weeks:
> 
> View attachment 4287806 View attachment 4287814 View attachment 4287807 View attachment 4287809 View attachment 4287808 View attachment 4287810


Here these girls are today, 47 days since 12:12
 
 

The stickyness to calyx ratio is way high!


----------



## Or_Gro (Feb 25, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> 5 new drivers wired, 2 96s fully wired 3 more arriving later this week. Put these 2 in with the sisters:
> 
> View attachment 4281233 View attachment 4281234
> 
> ...


And the sisters of the smackdown girls, today, 32 days since 12:12


----------



## Or_Gro (Feb 25, 2019)

Two tents have prayin nuns, the third and fourth will have rockin montresses....



12:12 early next week?


----------



## StickyBudHound (Feb 25, 2019)

Harvest time is gonna be a marathon!


----------



## Or_Gro (Feb 25, 2019)

StickyBudHound said:


> Harvest time is gonna be a marathon!


Gonna try to do an airdry vs freeze dry comparison on the mothers see if i can get a freeze dry tek worked out for bud & rosin.

If so, i’ll then do a deep freeze vs freeze dry for bubble hash yield comparison, using the sisters.


----------



## StickyBudHound (Feb 25, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Gonna try to do an airdry vs freeze dry comparison on the mothers see if i can get a freeze dry tek worked out for bud & rosin.
> 
> If so, i’ll then do a deep freeze vs freeze dry for bubble hash yield comparison.


So many options. I have a fair amount of knowledge to catch up on, it seems.

I've seen a few posters on GC asking about you. Curious because they're use to seeing your posts every day and haven't been. Shall I let them know you've moved to RIU or let it be?


----------



## Or_Gro (Feb 25, 2019)

StickyBudHound said:


> So many options. I have a fair amount of knowledge to catch up on, it seems.
> 
> I've seen a few posters on GC asking about you. Curious because they're use to seeing your posts every day and haven't been. Shall I let them know you've moved to RIU or let it be?


My work is done there...i said it there...feel free to repeat...


----------



## StickyBudHound (Feb 25, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> I’m done there...i said it there...feel free to repeat...


I saw the thread. I'm sure they will eventually too.


----------



## Or_Gro (Feb 25, 2019)

Mother tent:


----------



## Or_Gro (Feb 26, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Day 47 from leaving cloner: Workin that 5th node from base of the final 8 mains.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Day 48 from leaving cloner: Maybe this weekend?


----------



## StickyBudHound (Feb 26, 2019)

The cold is back to wreak havoc with humidity and temps. My room dipped down into the mid 30s again today and temps are down a few degrees. 

Do you know anything about automation of those things?


----------



## Or_Gro (Feb 26, 2019)

StickyBudHound said:


> The cold is back to wreak havoc with humidity and temps. My room dipped down into the mid 30s again today and temps are down a few degrees.
> 
> Do you know anything about automation of those things?


I use this:


I have separate one in each tent, but don’t see why you couldn’t use one for your room, as long as the equip it is controlling doesn’t exceed it’s capacity.

This is the top end model, next one down has everything except co2...their website has full details...

There are other companies, but i don’t know about them.


----------



## Or_Gro (Feb 27, 2019)

Day 48, 7 weeks since leaving cloner: Saweetness... 3-4” til they bump gloves...and the smackdown begins!


----------



## StickyBudHound (Feb 27, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> I use this:
> View attachment 4290449
> 
> I have separate one in each tent, but don’t see why you couldn’t use one for your room, as long as the equip it is controlling doesn’t exceed it’s capacity.
> ...


I found and ordered these.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01N56KEU6/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_awdb_t1_v8QDCb7QHZQND

For my purposes and space, that's really all I need. If I add CO2 sometime in the future I'll get a separate controller.


----------



## Or_Gro (Feb 27, 2019)

StickyBudHound said:


> I found and ordered these.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01N56KEU6/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_awdb_t1_v8QDCb7QHZQND
> 
> For my purposes and space, that's really all I need. If I add CO2 sometime in the future I'll get a separate controller.


Looks good, let’s hear if they don’t do the job, or if you have probs... you prob’ll run humidity & heat at one point, ac & dehumid at another....


----------



## StickyBudHound (Feb 27, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Looks good, let’s hear if they don’t do the job, or if you have probs... you prob’ll run humidity & heat at one point, ac & dehumid at another....


Definitely, I'll report on them.

I'm curious to see if it will save any $ on electricity.


----------



## Or_Gro (Feb 27, 2019)

StickyBudHound said:


> Definitely, I'll report on them.
> 
> I'm curious to see if it will save any $ on electricity.


Yeah my bill is a nosebleeder...but more important is that 33F and non-existant rh...


----------



## StickyBudHound (Feb 27, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Yeah my bill is a nosebleeder...but more important is that 33F and non-existant rh...


I figure my grow costs about $500-$550 each run of 4 plants, start to finish. Even if recreational prices drop to $100/oz for top shelf, I figure I'm still saving around $3,500 or more.


----------



## Or_Gro (Feb 27, 2019)

StickyBudHound said:


> I figure my grow costs about $500-$550 each run of 4 plants, start to finish. Even if recreational prices drop to $100/oz for top shelf, I figure I'm still saving around $3,500 or more.


...and more than you’ll ever smoke...


----------



## StickyBudHound (Feb 27, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> ...and more than you’ll ever smoke...


I'm a nonprofit purveyor of premier and potent pot.  

Who doesn't like a free bag of weed once in a while?


----------



## Or_Gro (Feb 27, 2019)

StickyBudHound said:


> I'm a nonprofit purveyor of premier and potent pot.
> 
> Who doesn't like a free bag of weed once in a while?


Jeff sessions? I hear he doesn’t like irishmen or a few other types as well....


----------



## StickyBudHound (Feb 27, 2019)

Lmao, where's the damn laughing emoji!


----------



## Or_Gro (Feb 27, 2019)

StickyBudHound said:


> Lmao, where's the damn laughing emoji!
> 
> View attachment 4290680


This is the poorman’s gc, but i guarantee, tbone aside, it has more & better subject matter experts....lot’s of them don’t even post the best shit in public...


----------



## Or_Gro (Feb 27, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Day 45 from cloner: Tips on final 8 mains per plant are working on their fourth node pair. Tops are flat and even, should see a growth spurt upwards any day now..
> 
> View attachment 4288231 View attachment 4288233 View attachment 4288234
> 
> ...


crazy weather...

Added some additional homemade fog, this time to sisters tent: 37%rh this morning, mid-50s this afternoon, should help get vpd in range.


----------



## StickyBudHound (Feb 27, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> crazy weather...
> 
> Added some additional homemade fog, this time to sisters tent: 37%rh this morning, mid-50s this afternoon, should help get vpd in range.
> 
> View attachment 4290831


Nice buddy! Two humidifiers is probably the only way. I saw a 70 liter industrial humidifier today on Amazon. That one looks similar.


----------



## Or_Gro (Feb 27, 2019)

StickyBudHound said:


> Nice buddy! Two humidifiers is probably the only way. I saw a 70 liter industrial humidifier today on Amazon. That one looks similar.


I have a dehumi for each tent, jic...

hopefully this will only be an issue for next few weeks...but now i will have no excuse for out of range vpd...something i have learned the hard way can bite hard...prob delayed veg a week on the smackdiwn girls

...but, they’re cookin now....w gas...at least an inch today....maybe 2+ w overnight extension.


----------



## StickyBudHound (Feb 27, 2019)

So you've been able to consistently maintain optimal VPD levels in the past?

Lol, I've gotten close once last week.


----------



## Or_Gro (Feb 27, 2019)

StickyBudHound said:


> So you've been able to consistently maintain optimal VPD levels in the past?
> 
> Lol, I've gotten close once last week.


Not on the too low rh side, but no excuse now...

Yes, on the too high side...

it’s all about priorities for your conditions...high rh/powdery mildew was a top priority for me; low rh/slow growth became a priority this time cuz of plants reaction to nutes.


----------



## Brock_Fawkin_Samson (Feb 28, 2019)

Looking good! Excited to see this battle match go down!


----------



## Or_Gro (Feb 28, 2019)

Day 50: Later today they move to flowering tents for a few days of acclimation, defol, and nuteswap. 12:12 begins as soon as controlled variables are dialed-in...

 

Corner plants to one tent, circled ones to the other tent:


@Randomblame and i have been working on a uvb protocol. Reptile lights do not hit the proper wavelength (286nm) for optimal uvb signalling. The agromax t-5s do hit the proper wavelength, but are too intense without dimmable t-5 ballasts. We both will be wiring up balasts and continuing testing, but i have decided not to use uva/b for this grow.

Here are the controlled variables in this grow, and the initial 12:12 targets.

Main Lights:
Starting at 12:12
Intensity ramping to 1000ppfd
Lightson 12 hrs

Emerson Lights:
Starting when 1st pistil balls form on tips
Same lightson as main lights

Initiator Far Red Lights:
Starting when 1st pistil balls form on tips
Turn on for 1st 15 minutes of lightsoff

UVA/B Lights:
Cancelled

Vapor Pressure Deficit (VPD):
Air temp 12:12 to pistil balls 78F
Air temp after pistil balls form 83F

RH 12:12 to pistil balls 60%
RH after pistil balls form 52.5%

Deep Water Culture (DWC):
Water Temp 68F
pH 6.1
EC ramping to 1.5
Oxygen (O2) as close to 10ppm as possible w existing equip

Carbon Dioxide (CO2):
12:12 to pistil balls 800ppm
After pistil balls form 1500ppm


----------



## StickyBudHound (Feb 28, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Day 50: Later today they move to flowering tents for a few days of acclimation, defol, and nuteswap. 12:12 begins as soon as controlled variables are dialed-in...
> 
> View attachment 4291207 View attachment 4291208
> 
> ...


I like the detail level you provide. There's just no way I could miss this grow! Those girls look literally perfect. 

O2 at 10ppm, nice! Raised it up a bit from the expected 9.1% at 68° somehow or that's just the level you get automatically? How do you like that meter now that you've had it this long?


----------



## Or_Gro (Feb 28, 2019)

StickyBudHound said:


> I like the detail level you provide. There's just no way I could miss this grow! Those girls look literally perfect.
> 
> O2 at 10ppm, nice! Raised it up a bit from the expected 9.1% at 68° somehow or that's just the level you get automatically? How do you like that meter now that you've had it this long?


Thanks man!

Thought that o2 ppm would get your attention. The 10ppm is from one of the docs we reviewed, optimal number for “plants”, i am not aware of a specific number for cannabis.

I haven’t fired up my dissolved oxygen (DO) meter yet, so i don’t know if the initial target is achievable. I def won’t be adding compressed O2 this time; but will be doing full pump pressure using one of these for each 4-bucket tent:


Plus two of these per bucket:


Whatever ppm they provide, will be what the target becomes.


----------



## StickyBudHound (Feb 28, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Thanks man!
> 
> Thought that o2 ppm would get your attention. The 10ppm is from one of the docs we reviewed, optimal number for “plants”, i am not aware of a specific number for cannabis.
> 
> ...


O2 ppm isn't the same as dissolved oxygen percentage, is it? Is the ppm what you're seeing from the air stone added in there?

I'm stopping at HD on the way home today to pick up the 1" PVC bulkhead connector for the DO aerator system today. It's the last piece of the puzzle I wasn't able to get in the podunk town stores. I should be able to get it all put together this weekend. I'll have to measure with my O2 meter later when I can get one.


----------



## Or_Gro (Feb 28, 2019)

StickyBudHound said:


> O2 ppm isn't the same as dissolved oxygen percentage, is it? Is the ppm what you're seeing from the air stone added in there?
> 
> I'm stopping at HD on the way home today to pick up the 1" PVC bulkhead connector for the DO aerator system today. It's the last piece of the puzzle I wasn't able to get in the podunk town stores. I should be able to get it all put together this weekend. I'll have to measure with my O2 meter later when I can get one.


O2 is just shorthand for stable form of oxygen molecule, dissolved oxygen is a measure of O2 concentration in a solution.

Will be interested to see what you get when still, and how much you can boost it with vortex.

I’ll get to mine after the girls are stable and in range on other variables.


----------



## StickyBudHound (Feb 28, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> O2 is just shorthand for stable form of oxygen molecule, dissolved oxygen is a measure of O2 concentration in a solution.
> 
> Will be interested to see what you get when still, and how much you can boost it with vortex.
> 
> I’ll get to mine after the girls are stable and in range on other variables.


----------



## Or_Gro (Feb 28, 2019)

StickyBudHound said:


> View attachment 4291254


----------



## StickyBudHound (Feb 28, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> View attachment 4291270


Psychedelic! Makes me want to walk a cow field in search of these!


----------



## Or_Gro (Feb 28, 2019)

StickyBudHound said:


> Psychedelic! Makes me want to walk a cow field in search of these!
> 
> View attachment 4291283


Just grow em...you’ll learn a shipload about humidity control...


----------



## StickyBudHound (Feb 28, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Just grow em...you’ll learn a shipload about humidity control...


It's on the list but, was planning on chanterelle shrooms. Lol, I'm sure I could make room for these too, I guess.


----------



## Or_Gro (Feb 28, 2019)

StickyBudHound said:


> It's on the list but, was planning on chanterelle shrooms. Lol, I'm sure I could make room for these too, I guess.


Can’t diss chanterelles...cubensis is fairly easy...


----------



## Or_Gro (Feb 28, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Day 50: Later today they move to flowering tents for a few days of acclimation, defol, and nuteswap. 12:12 begins as soon as controlled variables are dialed-in...
> 
> View attachment 4291207 View attachment 4291208
> 
> ...


A couple quick pics of no fun:

 
Both tents, clockwise from front left: Jack Herer, Trainwreck, Original Glue (GG4), Green Crack

More to do, but they have bubbles, light, and reasonable vpd.

I need a dab...or three!


----------



## Randomblame (Mar 1, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Day 50: Later today they move to flowering tents for a few days of acclimation, defol, and nuteswap. 12:12 begins as soon as controlled variables are dialed-in...
> 
> View attachment 4291207 View attachment 4291208
> 
> ...



I have a good news for you. 
You don't need exactly 285nm it works with 290-300nm too. It only takes longer to cause the same reaction. For this reason it works with the reptile bulbs otherwise they would have no effect.

1h with 150μW/cm² is the same like 10h with only 15μW/cm². More energy comsuming, yes, but you can still add it and with reptile bulbs you don't have to worry about burnings or stress. My plants always loved the blueish Arcadia bulb spectrum and have prayed harder than I've ever seen it before without showing signs of stress.
Even with 8-10" from the tops and 10h the day not a single issue worth to mention besides a little heatstress. But it was really only a tiny little bit curling on the leaf margins of the highest leaf pair, nothin to worry about. And with your usually used intensity you use anyway more distance so IMO there is absolute no reason why you shouldn't use them.
Believe me, the effect is the same. It only takes more electricity.


----------



## Or_Gro (Mar 1, 2019)

Randomblame said:


> I have a good news for you.
> You don't need exactly 285nm it works with 290-300nm too. It only takes longer to cause the same reaction. For this reason it works with the reptile bulbs otherwise they would have no effect.
> 
> 1h with 150μW/cm² is the same like 10h with only 15μW/cm². More energy comsuming, yes, but you can still add it and with reptile bulbs you don't have to worry about burnings or stress. My plants always loved the blueish Arcadia bulb spectrum and have prayed harder than I've ever seen it before without showing signs of stress.
> ...


Thanks, 

I’ll order the 48inchers, test for intensity, and we can discuss lightson period based on intensity results....


----------



## Or_Gro (Mar 1, 2019)

Day 51: No complaints from the girls. Focusing on getting air temp and rh up to target, the most difficult targets to get aligned.

Lights set at same height, ~ 20-22” above tops; ~725 ppfd; 96s running about 500w at wall, 288s running about 400w at wall.

6x96s:


 

8x288s:


----------



## Ibn Vapin (Mar 1, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> View attachment 4291270


Damn good thing I didn't look at this while blazed out of my mind. Might have never heard from me again


----------



## Or_Gro (Mar 1, 2019)

Ibn Vapin said:


> Damn good thing I didn't look at this while blazed out of my mind. Might have never heard from me again


Lol...it’s science...


----------



## StickyBudHound (Mar 1, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Lol...it’s science...


----------



## Or_Gro (Mar 1, 2019)

Dup


----------



## Or_Gro (Mar 1, 2019)

StickyBudHound said:


> View attachment 4292025


----------



## Brock_Fawkin_Samson (Mar 1, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Day 51: No complaints from the girls. Focusing on getting air temp and rh up to target, the most difficult targets to get aligned.
> 
> Lights set at same height, ~ 20-22” above tops; ~725 ppfd; 96s running about 500w at wall, 288s running about 400w at wall.
> 
> ...


Where did you get your light meter and what did it set you back? What's the WV range, does it go outside of PAR?


----------



## Or_Gro (Mar 1, 2019)

Brock_Fawkin_Samson said:


> Where did you get your light meter and what did it set you back? What's the WV range, does it go outside of PAR?


The one with the spectrum graphics above is this:

https://www.sekonic.com/united-states/products/c-7000/overview.aspx

Very $$$$, specs at link...my only complaint is that it doesn’t cover UVC->UVA wavelengths.

For intensity (ppfd), i generally use this:
https://www.apogeeinstruments.com/mq-500-full-spectrum-quantum-meter/

A less expensive tool for intensity is a lux meter, depending on brand/model...the mfg co should be able to provide the lux to ppfd conversion factor for lights to convert lux to ppfd. Here is a common one:


----------



## Machac420 (Mar 2, 2019)

Hopefully you have better luck with your qb96 elites. I have two that are in box, waiting to be returned. I hated the way it structured the plants. It vegged decent but got lots a stretch when i flipped to flower. Almost an extra inch bewteen nodes on a strain iv been growing for years, and ended up with popcorn nugs. Super disappointment. Could be the huge amount of green in its spectrum.... there is a couple articles stating that if there is too much green in the spectrum the plants will elongate the stems, kinda like too much far red (SAS). Plants think they are being shaded. 
I have my hlg260 at 3000k back up in its place. I can hit 1.4 grams per watt using that setup. Now the company HLG is ingorning me not honoring the warranty. Go figure. I talked to growmau5 and they shutdown Chilled Tech for a couple weeks to finalize new products... which im assuming the gen3 board will be out soon. Cant wait to see what he comes out with. 
Looking forward to your grow @Or_Gro really curious how the smackdown will play out. See if you get simular results. Maybe its just me lol.


----------



## Or_Gro (Mar 2, 2019)

Pics later, but busy day, doin:

- making ~80 gals RO water

- nutesoup swapout: draining veg soup, replacing w flower soup at same EC (~1.0), will ramp to 1.5 ec by end of stretch.

- partial defol: removing a couple pairs of basal fan leaves. Doing two partial defols b4 12:12 to maintain growth rate, while directing energy to tips of mains and laterals.

- tip reposition: basal laterals have stretched to same height as main tips, pulled outside ones to same distance from center as tips of mains, then spread all outside tips evenly. Will position interior tips in a day or two, after finishing defol.

- setting up co2 controllersq

- testing disolved oxygen levels


----------



## Or_Gro (Mar 2, 2019)

Machac420 said:


> Hopefully you have better luck with your qb96 elites. I have two that are in box, waiting to be returned. I hated the way it structured the plants. It vegged decent but got lots a stretch when i flipped to flower. Almost an extra inch bewteen nodes on a strain iv been growing for years, and ended up with popcorn nugs. Super disappointment. Could be the huge amount of green in its spectrum.... there is a couple articles stating that if there is too much green in the spectrum the plants will elongate the stems, kinda like too much far red (SAS). Plants think they are being shaded.
> I have my hlg260 at 3000k back up in its place. I can hit 1.4 grams per watt using that setup. Now the company HLG is ingorning me not honoring the warranty. Go figure. I talked to growmau5 and they shutdown Chilled Tech for a couple weeks to finalize new products... which im assuming the gen3 board will be out soon. Cant wait to see what he comes out with.
> Looking forward to your grow @Or_Gro really curious how the smackdown will play out. See if you get simular results. Maybe its just me lol.


We’ll see how the smackdown girls do....

But, i’m not seeing much stretch at all.

I flowered the mothers and the clones that didn’t make the smackdown cull. I basically did no training beyond spreading out the mains for light penetration. Nothing spectacular, but i didn’t do much besides holding my normal non-co2 variables in range.

Here are the mothers (week seven of flower, under 4 96s and 3 gromau pucks):

         

Six plants, in 4 gal buckets, hoping for a qp each.


----------



## Or_Gro (Mar 2, 2019)

Hear are the culled sisters, 2 weeks behind the mothers, went 12:12 with 3 nodes on each main (lol), 2 mains oer plant, 2 plants per 4-gal bucket; under 4 96s, no far red...

   

So far, my experience is so opposite of yours, that i’ve wondered whether the 96s are too good at minimizing stretch...

I’ve had about 1000 ppfd on them since 12:12, that may be a difference between my and your experience....


----------



## Machac420 (Mar 2, 2019)

Wow ya totally opposite. I am in amended soil. All my variables stayed the same except changing from two 288's to two qb96's. With both setups running 600ppfd. Wonder why the huge difference. 
Youre killin it with your 96's. Keep it up brotha, good work.


----------



## Or_Gro (Mar 2, 2019)

Machac420 said:


> Wow ya totally opposite. I am in amended soil. All my variables stayed the same except changing from two 288's to two qb96's. With both setups running 600ppfd. Wonder why the huge difference.
> Youre killin it with your 96's. Keep it up brotha, good work.


Dwc here, but that shouldn’t really affect stretch.

Feel free to pm me with pics and a description of your equip and process...i can try to help you identify diffs that may help.


----------



## Ibn Vapin (Mar 2, 2019)

Machac420 said:


> Hopefully you have better luck with your qb96 elites. I have two that are in box, waiting to be returned. I hated the way it structured the plants. It vegged decent but got lots a stretch when i flipped to flower. Almost an extra inch bewteen nodes on a strain iv been growing for years, and ended up with popcorn nugs. Super disappointment. Could be the huge amount of green in its spectrum.... there is a couple articles stating that if there is too much green in the spectrum the plants will elongate the stems, kinda like too much far red (SAS). Plants think they are being shaded.
> I have my hlg260 at 3000k back up in its place. I can hit 1.4 grams per watt using that setup. Now the company HLG is ingorning me not honoring the warranty. Go figure. I talked to growmau5 and they shutdown Chilled Tech for a couple weeks to finalize new products... which im assuming the gen3 board will be out soon. Cant wait to see what he comes out with.
> Looking forward to your grow @Or_Gro really curious how the smackdown will play out. See if you get simular results. Maybe its just me lol.


I vegged an Original Glue with a QB96 and flowered with it as well, for part of the flowering run. Added more lights later, but, she ended up yielding me a half pound of primo bud that puts me in the clouds constantly. Let me see if Dropbox will cooperate today...

 
Here's what she looked like at the end.
 
I did have 2 Kind lights in there with it, but only for a month to a month and a half or so. Half pounder.


----------



## Or_Gro (Mar 2, 2019)

Ibn Vapin said:


> I vegged an Original Glue with a QB96 and flowered with it as well, for part of the flowering run. Added more lights later, but, she ended up yielding me a half pound of primo bud that puts me in the clouds constantly. Let me see if Dropbox will cooperate today...
> 
> View attachment 4292675
> Here's what she looked like at the end.
> ...


Sweetness!

How many grows did you have under your belt b4 this one?


----------



## Ibn Vapin (Mar 2, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Sweetness!
> 
> How many grows did you have under your belt b4 this one?


Just one


----------



## Machac420 (Mar 2, 2019)

I appreciate the offer but im still set on sending them back to hlg. They are not for me. I will be waiting to see what chilled tech comes out with. In the meantime i may upgrade my 288's to the version 2 model with the lm301b diodes.


----------



## Or_Gro (Mar 2, 2019)

Machac420 said:


> I appreciate the offer but im still set on sending them back to hlg. They are not for me. I will be waiting to see what chilled tech comes out with. In the meantime i may upgrade my 288's to the version 2 model with the lm301b diodes.


No worries, all the best man!


----------



## Or_Gro (Mar 2, 2019)

Ibn Vapin said:


> Just one


Lol...gonna take a little motivation break...

This s to you!


----------



## Or_Gro (Mar 2, 2019)

Day 52 from leaving cloner: Both tents re-souped to ~1.0 ec of flower nutes, gff bacteria, 6.1 pH, ~68F.

Girls are a little haggard after repositioning and partial defol.

All 4 strains are working on 7th node pair, Jack Herer and Trainwreck, on left, have slightly larger internode lengths than Original Glue and Green Crack.

6x96:
   

8x288:


----------



## Or_Gro (Mar 3, 2019)

Frost porn, moms:


----------



## StickyBudHound (Mar 3, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Frost porn, moms:
> View attachment 4293190 View attachment 4293192 View attachment 4293194 View attachment 4293195 View attachment 4293198 View attachment 4293199 View attachment 4293200 View attachment 4293201 View attachment 4293202 View attachment 4293203


Nice looking buds bro! I didn't know you had some in flower right now too.


----------



## Or_Gro (Mar 3, 2019)

Day 53: Real, real, real close.

6x96:
  

8x288:


----------



## Or_Gro (Mar 3, 2019)

StickyBudHound said:


> Nice looking buds bro! I didn't know you had some in flower right now too.


Thanks, see above...

Moms, wk 7

Sisters, wk 5


----------



## Or_Gro (Mar 3, 2019)

Got some last minute repairs on the qb35 afterburners...

I am so sick of how flimsy/weak/poor the soldering is on these, you glance at them wrong, and they break off...hlg should be frickin embarrassed to sell this crap...

 

Rapidled uses the same connectors on their pucks, not a single problem!


----------



## StickyBudHound (Mar 3, 2019)

Write a review. They deserve the feedback. Maybe they'll get their shit on point.

https://horticulturelightinggroup.com/products/hlg-35


----------



## Or_Gro (Mar 3, 2019)

StickyBudHound said:


> Write a review. They deserve the feedback. Maybe they'll get their shit on point.
> 
> https://horticulturelightinggroup.com/products/hlg-35


They know about it, multiple times discussed, privately and publicly... have even returned boards, replacements broke....i’d say shitty design, but rapidled’s don’t break.


----------



## Soil2Coco (Mar 3, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> They know about it, multiple times discussed, privately and publicly... have even returned boards, replacements broke....i’d say shitty design, but rapidled’s don’t break.


Thanks for welcoming me over here guys.

My luck has just been horrible lately. We cleared the room and bombed for mites, losing the entire crop of autos coming up, just to be safe.

I was in such bad shape that I couldn’t do much to put it back together so it sits mostly empty with ALOT of work to do to get up and running.

On Tuesday I had to go to ER, I was in such bad pain, and a CT scan showed a blockage in my colon so off to emergency surgery for me. They took a good chunk of my colon, repaired a perforation, and removed 10 spots they sent out for biopsy.

The one glimmer of good news came yesterday when my surgeon came in to tell me the biopsy results came back. None of the spots tested positive for cancer!!!

WTF!!

Sorry to hijack the thread, but just wanted to fill you in on my situation now


----------



## Machac420 (Mar 3, 2019)

Ya quality control need to go up on HLG's part. My barrel connector is completely missing the positive connection... how did they miss lol


----------



## Or_Gro (Mar 3, 2019)

Soil2Coco said:


> Thanks for welcoming me over here guys.
> 
> My luck has just been horrible lately. We cleared the room and bombed for mites, losing the entire crop of autos coming up, just to be safe.
> 
> ...


Hey man, you never hijack a thread; you always add value.

I am so, so happy to hear they are all negative...10 to 0, for the good guys!

Sorry to hear you had to go thru all of that, including the mites.

I hope you’re home, and that Mrs. S2C is keeping your ass in bed until you’ve recovered enuff.

When you’re able, what’s up next on the seed menu?


----------



## Ibn Vapin (Mar 3, 2019)

Glad to hear the news, S2C! Fuck mites though! Rest up and smoke on some of your reserves until you're up and running again


----------



## Soil2Coco (Mar 3, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Hey man, you never hijack a thread; you always add value.
> 
> I am so, so happy to hear they are all negative...10 to 0, for the good guys!
> 
> ...


I still have cancer but it may not be the 6 months to 2 years life expectancy they gave me a couple weeks ago. Somethings going on down there but nobody can tell me for sure what it is. It’s frustrating.

I’m getting discharged tomorrow with a colostomy bag and PICC nutrition line in my arm. Definitely have some rehab coming up and will have a home care aide poking around soybeans

The next batch is already in veg in one gallon pots of Tupur. All regular seeds.

Ethos Genetics Super Lemon Haze F5 (7)
Ethos Genetics GMO x Zkittles (5)
Exotic Genetix Falcon 9 (7)

Hoping for 4 SLH, 4 Falcon 9. And 2 GMO x Zkittles


----------



## Or_Gro (Mar 3, 2019)

Soil2Coco said:


> I still have cancer but it may not be the 6 months to 2 years life expectancy they gave me a couple weeks ago. Somethings going on down there but nobody can tell me for sure what it is. It’s frustrating.
> 
> I’m getting discharged tomorrow with a colostomy bag and PICC nutrition line in my arm. Definitely have some rehab coming up and will have a home care aide poking around soybeans
> 
> ...


Hey S2C, that’s some tuff stuff...i’m thinkin of you man...

That better be a 420-friendly aide, or else you’ll have to convert him/her.. maybe they can do some grow work, too...for payment in kind...lol

Haven’t heard of the second two, but slh is on my todo list....


----------



## StickyBudHound (Mar 3, 2019)

Soil2Coco said:


> Thanks for welcoming me over here guys.
> 
> My luck has just been horrible lately. We cleared the room and bombed for mites, losing the entire crop of autos coming up, just to be safe.
> 
> ...


Hey S2C, sorry you've had a tough time recently but, WOW that's awesome news about the recent test results!! That's outstanding to hear about buddy. What an emotional roller coaster to have to deal with. It's so good to see you're still in the game.


----------



## Or_Gro (Mar 3, 2019)

Here are the smackdown girls today, a day or two to go...


----------



## Or_Gro (Mar 3, 2019)

Last grow’s girls under same 288 config at 12:12



That ended like this:

 

Diff strains, Diff # weeks to harvest...still thinkin monsteresses this go round.....


----------



## Soil2Coco (Mar 3, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Here are the smackdown girls today, a day or two to go...
> 
> View attachment 4293452 View attachment 4293454 View attachment 4293455 View attachment 4293456 View attachment 4293457
> 
> ...


It’s a jungle in there already. Anyone know how I can like a post? Must have to post so many times or something


----------



## Or_Gro (Mar 3, 2019)

Soil2Coco said:


> It’s a jungle in there already. Anyone know how I can like a post? Must have to post so many times or something


Yeah, sbh did it in a day...


----------



## Soil2Coco (Mar 3, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Yeah, sbh did it in a day...


Ok. It’ll probably take me a bit longer but I’ll make it


----------



## Soil2Coco (Mar 3, 2019)

Is there an app like GC has?


----------



## Ibn Vapin (Mar 3, 2019)

Soil2Coco said:


> It’s a jungle in there already. Anyone know how I can like a post? Must have to post so many times or something


You just gotta keep making posts is all bro, you'll get it soon 

Those plants are looking as excellent as ever Or_Gro!


----------



## StickyBudHound (Mar 3, 2019)

Soil2Coco said:


> It’s a jungle in there already. Anyone know how I can like a post? Must have to post so many times or something


Lmao, ain't it great? You can't yet. They make you prove you really want to before they'll let you. 

Just keep posting stuff, like OG said, on our threads and you'll be deemed worthy soon.


----------



## StickyBudHound (Mar 3, 2019)

Soil2Coco said:


> Is there an app like GC has?


Damn, it's like you're channeling my thoughts when I joined RIU. Lol


----------



## Or_Gro (Mar 3, 2019)

Ibn Vapin said:


> You just gotta keep making posts is all bro, you'll get it soon
> 
> Those plants are looking as excellent as ever Or_Gro!


Thanks man...just tryin to get those green cracks a little taller, but suspect they’ll need booster seats....


----------



## Soil2Coco (Mar 3, 2019)

StickyBudHound said:


> Damn, it's like you're channeling my thoughts when I joined RIU. Lol


I’d like this post but I’m not worthy yet


----------



## Or_Gro (Mar 3, 2019)

Soil2Coco said:


> I’d like this post but I’m not worthy yet





My Quality Assurance team....Garth (left), human guinea pig; Wayne, vp quality assurance...the shit they had to do when they joined....


----------



## Or_Gro (Mar 3, 2019)

For those keeping track...

Here’s something you can’t do with 8x288 in a 4x4:



Lol


----------



## StickyBudHound (Mar 3, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> For those keeping track...
> 
> Here’s something you can’t do with 8x288 in a 4x4:
> 
> ...


That's actually a pretty cool looking pic!


----------



## Ibn Vapin (Mar 3, 2019)

Wicked cool pic


----------



## Or_Gro (Mar 4, 2019)

Day 54 from leaving cloner: Girls begging for 12:12..tomorrow or wednesday.

6x96:
  

8x288


----------



## Soil2Coco (Mar 4, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Day 54 from leaving cloner: Girls begging for 12:12..tomorrow or wednesday.
> 
> 6x96:
> View attachment 4293895 View attachment 4293896
> ...


----------



## Or_Gro (Mar 4, 2019)

Soil2Coco said:


>


----------



## Vicenetefernandez (Mar 4, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Day 53: Real, real, real close.
> 
> 6x96:
> View attachment 4293213 View attachment 4293215 View attachment 4293216
> ...


Looking awsome,
Like always


----------



## Or_Gro (Mar 4, 2019)

Vicenetefernandez said:


> Looking awsome,
> Like always


Thanks VF, welcome dude....gettin ready to start up?


----------



## Brock_Fawkin_Samson (Mar 4, 2019)

The SPD difference!
 

Just curious, what are the growmau5 puck WV?


----------



## Or_Gro (Mar 4, 2019)

Brock_Fawkin_Samson said:


> The SPD difference!
> View attachment 4293955 View attachment 4293957
> 
> Just curious, what are the growmau5 puck WV?


SPD?

https://www.rapidled.com/far-red-initiator-puck/

Looks about 735nm:


----------



## Or_Gro (Mar 4, 2019)

They look acclimated, dontcha think?

6x96:


8x288:


Light intensity is in range: ~ 700ppfd for 18hrs/day, 45.4 dli; going to ~1050ppfd for 12 hrs/day, 45.4 dli.

https://www.extension.purdue.edu/extmedia/ho/ho-238-w.pdf

Vpd is in range: Temps 76-78F/24-26C, 55-60% RH

http://www.just4growers.com/media/23631/vpd_2degree.gif

DWC in range and stable: 65-68F, 6.1pH, ec 1.2 ramping to 1.5 as plants tolerate, DO still to be measured.

https://www.growbarato.net/blog/en/water-temperature-cannabis/

https://www.professionalmarijuanagrower.com/articles/january-february-2018/marijuana-ph-water/

http://www.just4growers.com/stream/hydroponic-growing-techniques/airing-out-the-truth-on-dissolved-oxygen-in-hydroponics.aspx

CO2 is here, and will be hooked up tomorrow; 800ppm ramping to 1500ppm.

https://www.maximumyield.com/mastering-co2-ideal-co2-levels-for-growing-marijuana/2/4073

https://www.lumigrow.com/optimize-cannabis-grow-for-led-temperature-considerations/

Tomorrow will be 12 hours of lightson....


----------



## Ibn Vapin (Mar 4, 2019)

Oh shit, the CO2 is in too...:O

Shit gettin' real in here.


----------



## Or_Gro (Mar 5, 2019)

Day 55 from leaving cloner; but more importantly, Day1 of flowering...cuz...







Before defol...

6x96:


8x288:


https://www.growweedeasy.com/nebulas-flowering-stage-defoliation-tutorial

After defol...

6x96:


8x288:


----------



## Axelbro (Mar 5, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Last grow’s girls under same 288 config at 12:12
> 
> View attachment 4293467
> 
> ...


Holy shit those stalks are beastly


----------



## Or_Gro (Mar 5, 2019)

Axelbro said:


> Holy shit those stalks are beastly


Thanks man!

One of the keys to big yields in a small space...


----------



## Or_Gro (Mar 5, 2019)

Dup


----------



## Brock_Fawkin_Samson (Mar 5, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> SPD?
> 
> https://www.rapidled.com/far-red-initiator-puck/
> 
> ...


SPD = Spectral Power Distribution, ie spectrum...
http://www.lighting.philips.com/main/support/support/faqs/white-light-and-colour/what-is-the-spd-of-a-light-source

Girls looking good after the hair cut!


----------



## led1k (Mar 5, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> The one with the spectrum graphics above is this:
> 
> https://www.sekonic.com/united-states/products/c-7000/overview.aspx
> 
> ...


Thank you  Ordered the lux meter. Looking for the conversion factor for Bridgelux EB Gen 2's... any hints?


----------



## Or_Gro (Mar 5, 2019)

Brock_Fawkin_Samson said:


> SPD = Spectral Power Distribution, ie spectrum...
> http://www.lighting.philips.com/main/support/support/faqs/white-light-and-colour/what-is-the-spd-of-a-light-source
> 
> Girls looking good after the hair cut!


Lol...they went back for a sinead o’connor...


----------



## Or_Gro (Mar 5, 2019)

led1k said:


> Thank you  Ordered the lux meter. Looking for the conversion factor for Bridgelux EB Gen 2's... any hints?


They have a “contact us”?...you’re the king -the customer...


----------



## Or_Gro (Mar 5, 2019)

I’m a true believer in defol.

Under optimal conditions, up to the end of stretch, a healthy plant will produce whatever leaves it needs.

The two primary reasons i defol are: to prevent the plant from using its energy to support an undesired part of the plant, and to remove a part of the plant that is blocking light or airflow.

When a leaf is removed, energy is redirected to what is left on the plant, with priority to the growing tip, supported by the same roots mass as before defol...

Further discussion about defol can be found at the growweedeasy link above.

I always tell novice defoliators that if you don't feel defol remorse after defol’ing, then you haven’t removed enuff leaves.

This morning i took a shipload of leaves, but didn’t feel bad...

So, i went at it again...

Before defol:

6x96


8x288



After defol:

6x96


8x288


Lol...still not feelin it!


----------



## Or_Gro (Mar 5, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> I’m a true believer in defol.
> 
> Under optimal conditions, up to the end of stretch, a healthy plant will produce whatever leaves it needs.
> 
> ...


CO2 online, runnin 800ppm til pistil balls...all controlled variables in range...

finally....

If i don’t f it up, should be a helluva ride...


----------



## Or_Gro (Mar 5, 2019)

Documenting 12:12 defol

4x96:
    

8x288


----------



## Mikenike (Mar 5, 2019)

Means I’m too shy, my heart doesn’t ache nearly as much after seeing your defol pics! Lol some beasts in the making great grow so far!


----------



## Or_Gro (Mar 5, 2019)

Mikenike said:


> Means I’m too shy, my heart doesn’t ache nearly as much after seeing your defol pics! Lol some beasts in the making great grow so far!


Thanks man!


----------



## Or_Gro (Mar 5, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Documenting 12:12 defol
> 
> 4x96:
> View attachment 4294866 View attachment 4294868 View attachment 4294869 View attachment 4294870 View attachment 4294871
> ...


Shoulda done 5 per tent...and called it the olympics...lol


----------



## Farmer Pat (Mar 5, 2019)

Holy shit in a bagel bite OR!!!! Give me a high five broham! Looking as lovely as ever. 

You ever grow or consider growing in the realm of magical?


----------



## Or_Gro (Mar 5, 2019)

Farmer Pat said:


> Holy shit in a bagel bite OR!!!! Give me a high five broham! Looking as lovely as ever.
> 
> You ever grow or consider growing in the realm of magical?


Thanks man!

Realm of magical? what’s that?


----------



## Farmer Pat (Mar 5, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Thanks man!
> 
> Realm of magical? what’s that?


Haha magic mushrooms . A nice little venture for the spirit is nice on occasion


----------



## led1k (Mar 6, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> They look acclimated, dontcha think?
> 
> 6x96:
> View attachment 4294283
> ...


Fantastic info Or_Gro! Thank you for all the links! Stashed away for sure.


----------



## Or_Gro (Mar 6, 2019)

Day 2 of flower: They survived the first night., and woke up prauing...whether gor mercy or in joy rrmains to be seen. All controlled variables in range.

6x96:
 

8x288:


----------



## Mellow old School (Mar 6, 2019)

Keeps getting better and better mate...


----------



## Or_Gro (Mar 6, 2019)

Farmer Pat said:


> Haha magic mushrooms . A nice little venture for the spirit is nice on occasion


Yep.


----------



## Or_Gro (Mar 6, 2019)

led1k said:


> Fantastic info Or_Gro! Thank you for all the links! Stashed away for sure.


Thanks man, my pleasure..


----------



## Or_Gro (Mar 6, 2019)

Mellow old School said:


> Keeps getting better and better mate...


Thanks man, in a week or so we’ll see if i overdid it or not...


----------



## StickyBudHound (Mar 6, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Day 55 from leaving cloner; but more importantly, Day1 of flowering...cuz...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, they look fantastic, OG! Opened them right up with that bikini wax defol. Now the real fun begins. What's your estimated yield in each tent?


----------



## StickyBudHound (Mar 6, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Documenting 12:12 defol
> 
> 4x96:
> View attachment 4294866 View attachment 4294868 View attachment 4294869 View attachment 4294870 View attachment 4294871
> ...


OK, now we're talking! These are how I expected to see them after you defol. Lol, smooth shave is always fun!

WTH happened to my notifications, I wonder? You have like 40 more posts on here since the last one I got for your grow.


----------



## Or_Gro (Mar 6, 2019)

StickyBudHound said:


> OK, now we're talking! These are how I expected to see them after you defol. Lol, smooth shave is always fun!
> 
> WTH happened to my notifications, I wonder? You have like 40 more posts on here since the last one I got for your grow.


Not sure whats up with alerts, rb told me he’s having same prob with my thread, 

Anyway, last grow, i gave them their brazilian about a week or so before 12:12, decided this time to see what happens if they have it at 12:12. 

Another change this time, is that i’ve brought out to perimeter the main tops as well as the 2 pairs of laterals i would normally lollypop at 12:12. They are long enuff, and all tied at same height relative to canopy top. This gives me about 40 tops per plant at this point, this will certainly increase as more laterals emerge from the tops...And, with plenty of space to fill in the centers...could be a f’ing cola jungle in there...

Yesterday most of the newly tied tops were sideways. this morning, every top was vertical, with larger leaves, and greening up. They must be in very high photosynthesis mode with the lights cranked to 950-1050ppfd, co2 at 800+ppm, temp at 78-80F, rh 55-60%, and huge, healthy root balls relative to canopy. At this pace, they’ll be bushed out again by the end of their first week.

If they keep this pace up, i’ll jack up the temps some more and boost co2 to 1500ppm...go full monty on them...for peak photosynthesis...

Interested to see if the light intensity is strong enuff to control internode length...may end up testing out higher ppfd...

Lookin good for now...


----------



## led1k (Mar 6, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Not sure whats up with alerts, rb told me he’s having same prob with my thread,
> 
> Anyway, last grow, i gave them their brazilian about a week or so before 12:12, decided this time to see what happens if they have it at 12:12.
> 
> ...


Can't wait to see the comparison between the Brazilian shot and the final before harvest. I'm betting it will be the best argument for heavy HEAVY defol.


----------



## Or_Gro (Mar 6, 2019)

led1k said:


> Can't wait to see the comparison between the Brazilian shot and the final before harvest. I'm betting it will be the best argument for heavy HEAVY defol.


Harvest? Next week it should be close to what it looked like on monday, may be even more...and all that energy is going straight to the tips...lol

Apical dominance makes defol a big gun in a grower’s arsenal...


----------



## StickyBudHound (Mar 6, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Not sure whats up with alerts, rb told me he’s having same prob with my thread,
> 
> Anyway, last grow, i gave them their brazilian about a week or so before 12:12, decided this time to see what happens if they have it at 12:12.
> 
> ...


Those 40 tops each is gonna be amazing to see in there. I'm looking at around 48 on the JH with the current plan. MHM should ready to begin training the laterals out today. LHZ and PYC aren't far behind. This flux method has huge potential!


----------



## Or_Gro (Mar 6, 2019)

Moms at 8 weeks, some of them have trichs starting to get milky. Prob do preflush this weekend on the milky ones, flush a few days after, repeat on others.

Some pretty big colas for not doing anything other than adjusting water. Rock hard nugs, and super effing stiiiiii...iiicky!

Can’t wait to see what more intense mgt and co2 supplementation can do.


 

Original Glue, aka gorilla glue #4 (middle plant, right side)

2nd largest main
   

Trainwreck (back plant, right side)

Second largest main


----------



## Or_Gro (Mar 6, 2019)

StickyBudHound said:


> Those 40 tops each is gonna be amazing to see in there. I'm looking at around 48 on the JH with the current plan. MHM should ready to begin training the laterals out today. LHZ and PYC aren't far behind. This flux method has huge potential!


I’ve read a lot of his threads..great technique, basically a low, long nebula haze mainline. Main drawback is time to layout and veg, but huge potential yielder, depending on conditions...great matchup for your timeframe and conditions...should be monster city...

Pics please..

It was great to see that thread of his again...helped convince me to pull all those laterals out to the perimeter....turning mine into nugbuckets mainline with nebula haze tops....lol, best of both worlds, with that huge center space to play around in...


----------



## StickyBudHound (Mar 6, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> I’ve read a lot of his threads..great technique, basically a low, long nebula haze mainline. Main drawback is time to layout and veg, but huge potential yielder, depending on conditions...great matchup for your timeframe and conditions...should be monster city...
> 
> Pics please..
> 
> It was great to see that thread of his again...helped convince me to pull all those laterals out to the perimeter....turning mine into nugbuckets mainline with nebula haze tops....lol, best of both worlds, with that huge center space to play around in...


It was so coincidental that you posted to his thread. The flux has been on my back burner since I started in late 2017. I'm finally comfortable with it and keeping up without the second guessing or worries of causing detriment to the plants. 

Last grow, the timing wouldn't work at just 5 weeks of veg so it became a mostly Nebula mainline. This grow has purpose. Much better planning went into it. I think the 10 week veg goal should play out great!

I'm taking it a step further by super cropping after all branches are 3 to 4 nodes above scrog.


----------



## Or_Gro (Mar 6, 2019)

Previous grow with 8x288 and diff strains:

Defol 9 days before 12:12

8 tops per plant

At 12:12



Current grow with same lights:

Defol at 12:12

~40 tops per plant!!!!

10 days from now?


----------



## Steakbomb (Mar 6, 2019)

Well I didn't want to join another forum, but I *must know how this grow finishes*


----------



## Or_Gro (Mar 6, 2019)

Steakbomb said:


> Well I didn't want to join another forum, but I *must know how this grow finishes*


Welcome man!

Like and reply your way til you can start your own thread, so i can see your plants...

@StickyBudHound, @Ibn Vapin, @Soil2Coco


----------



## Steakbomb (Mar 6, 2019)

I may...
I'm a little embarassed to show YOU in particular... I'm having to go w/o screens this time...


----------



## Or_Gro (Mar 6, 2019)

Steakbomb said:


> I may...
> I'm a little embarassed to show YOU in particular... I'm having to go w/o screens this time...


Wazzup?


----------



## Steakbomb (Mar 6, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Wazzup?


You may recall my hazes are growing quite short. You may also recall that I need to go 13.5:10.5 by March 15th to leave time to harvest before I get my addition put on my house this summer. There is no way I can hit and fill my screens by then... I tried to put them in and set them short last weekend, but my chiller loop hose is in the way at that height.

So - I'm just gonna flip this weekend w/o screens and have a plain old-fashioned manifold on my hands.


----------



## StickyBudHound (Mar 6, 2019)

Steakbomb said:


> Well I didn't want to join another forum, but I *must know how this grow finishes*


Hey man! I followed OG in here for the same reason. Been following his grow too long to not see the progress he's making. 

Welcome in dude!


----------



## Or_Gro (Mar 6, 2019)

Steakbomb said:


> You may recall my hazes are growing quite short. You may also recall that I need to go 13.5:10.5 by March 15th to leave time to harvest before I get my addition put on my house this summer. There is no way I can hit and fill my screens by then... I tried to put them in and set them short last weekend, but my chiller loop hose is in the way at that height.
> 
> So - I'm just gonna flip this weekend w/o screens and have a plain old-fashioned manifold on my hands.


Cool man, you’ll undoubtedly learn some new shit...an adventure not a setback, enjoy....

You'll have some haze to smoke when that basement nursery, behind the new furnace, is ready for occupancy....


----------



## Steakbomb (Mar 6, 2019)

Shit I'll probably still have 0.75-1 lb of this Blue around when this haze is done too - gonna be well stocked to keep us supplied for the 2 month grow hiatus and lengthy grow afterwards.


----------



## Ibn Vapin (Mar 6, 2019)

Steakbomb said:


> Well I didn't want to join another forum, but I *must know how this grow finishes*



Welcome buddy!


----------



## Steakbomb (Mar 6, 2019)

Haha! I set up this username a few days ago and was having trouble getting the email confirmation... so I just got the 48hr trophy already. I think that means I can start a thread now... Grow Journal subforum?


----------



## Or_Gro (Mar 6, 2019)

Steakbomb said:


> Haha! I set up this username a few days ago and was having trouble getting the email confirmation... so I just got the 48hr trophy already. I think that means I can start a thread now... Grow Journal subforum?


 

I have no idea...lol...wherever I was i started this one...,


----------



## StickyBudHound (Mar 6, 2019)

Steakbomb said:


> Haha! I set up this username a few days ago and was having trouble getting the email confirmation... so I just got the 48hr trophy already. I think that means I can start a thread now... Grow Journal subforum?


https://www.rollitup.org/f/grow-journals.54/


----------



## Or_Gro (Mar 6, 2019)

StickyBudHound said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/f/grow-journals.54/


Thanks!

But, unfortunately i’ll forget that post/link after the next


----------



## StickyBudHound (Mar 6, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Thanks!
> 
> But, unfortunately i’ll forget that post/link after the next
> View attachment 4295539


I'm with ya buddy! Been a day...


----------



## Or_Gro (Mar 7, 2019)

Day 3 of flower: All controlled variables in range.

6x96


8x288


96s lookin a little ahead in these pics, but checking final defol pics for day 1 looks about even growth since then (ie. 96s started a little heavier).


----------



## StickyBudHound (Mar 7, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Day 3 of flower: All controlled variables in range.
> 
> 6x96
> View attachment 4295767
> ...


Another day and you won't be able to tell you defoliated at all. Man, they bounced back quick!


----------



## Or_Gro (Mar 7, 2019)

StickyBudHound said:


> Another day and you won't be able to tell you defoliated at all. Man, they bounced back quick!


And, as soon as those leaves enlarge they’ll fill the empty space, then, when they green up completely and hit full ps potential, the plants are gonna explode...

hopefully i timed it right for stretch, and the intense light forces them to stack nodes close together.

Just raised temp max to 85F and bumped co2 to 1500ppm.


----------



## StickyBudHound (Mar 7, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> And, as soon as those leaves hit full potential, they are gonna explode...
> 
> hopefully i timed it right for stretch, and the intense light forces them to stack nodes close together.


I think you'll get your wish.


----------



## Steakbomb (Mar 7, 2019)

Come on down....
https://www.rollitup.org/t/steakabombs-quantum-closet.985828/


----------



## Or_Gro (Mar 7, 2019)

Steakbomb said:


> Come on down....
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/steakabombs-quantum-closet.985828/


Wanna see a cool light? Check out the link above...


----------



## WeedSexWeightsShakes (Mar 7, 2019)

Lookin good buddy!


----------



## Or_Gro (Mar 7, 2019)

WeedSexWeightsShakes said:


> Lookin good buddy!


Thanks man.

Hoies wife , house, new grow room?


----------



## WeedSexWeightsShakes (Mar 7, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Thanks man,hiws wife , hiuse, new grow room?


Wife is doing great. She hasn’t had any problems at all. Just gets sleepy more often. We are actually going to check out the house this morning and do a walk through with the builder. New grow room is like a 10x11 room that I’ll do 2 4x8 flood and drain tables. I recently got 2 450 watt 6 led bar fixtures and I am thinking of ordering some of those fotop 800 boards to fill the tables. Probably order 12 of those boards and run them 150-200 watts a board.


----------



## Or_Gro (Mar 7, 2019)

WeedSexWeightsShakes said:


> Wife is doing great. She hasn’t had any problems at all. Just gets sleepy more often. We are actually going to check out the house this morning and do a walk through with the builder. New grow room is like a 10x11 room that I’ll do 2 4x8 flood and drain tables. I recently got 2 450 watt 6 led bar fixtures and I am thinking of ordering some of those fotop 800 boards to fill the tables. Probably order 12 of those boards and run them 150-200 watts a board.


Sounds great, when do you get to move in?


----------



## WeedSexWeightsShakes (Mar 7, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Sounds great, when do you get to move in?


Don’t have an exact date yet. Hopefully within the next month. Need some of this damn snow to melt to make it easier lol.


----------



## Or_Gro (Mar 7, 2019)

Plants responding well to conditions: gonna push it some more:

No change in initial dwc targets.

Vpd targets reset for 85F, 62%rh

CO2 runnin 1500ppm

Main lights running at ~1050, no supplementals

6x96, 800w at wall


8x288, 625w at wall


----------



## WeedSexWeightsShakes (Mar 7, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Plants responding well to conditions: gonna push it some more:
> 
> No change in initial dwc targets.
> 
> ...


175 difference in watts for the same 1050 PPFD. Should be interesting to see how this ends.


----------



## Or_Gro (Mar 7, 2019)

WeedSexWeightsShakes said:


> 175 difference in watts for the same 1050 PPFD. Should be interesting to see how this ends.


Yep, after stretch i will try to equalize the red end of the spectrum, which will boost the 288 wattage somewhat.

But the 288s will still likely be more efficient than the 96s, for a given intensity level.


----------



## WeedSexWeightsShakes (Mar 7, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Yep, after stretch i will try to equalize the red end of the spectrum, which will boost the 288 wattage somewhat.
> 
> But the 288s will still likely be more efficient than the 96s, for a given intensity level.


i wonder if yield with 96s will compensate...time will tell!


----------



## Sparky123 (Mar 7, 2019)

alrite ill bite and pull up a chair, these are the healthiest plants I have ever seen all look damn identical and perfect LST



Or_Gro said:


> Day 3 of flower: All controlled variables in range.
> 
> 6x96
> View attachment 4295767
> ...


----------



## StickyBudHound (Mar 7, 2019)

Sparky123 said:


> alrite ill bite and pull up a chair, these are the healthiest plants I have ever seen all look damn identical and perfect LST


Yes sir, they are some of the prettiest ladies around, I agree. I can't wait to see how they turn out.


----------



## Or_Gro (Mar 7, 2019)

Sparky123 said:


> alrite ill bite and pull up a chair, these are the healthiest plants I have ever seen all look damn identical and perfect LST


Thanks man! Clones of 4 strains...


----------



## Sparky123 (Mar 8, 2019)

Have you noticed any differences between the lights in how the plants reacted to the topping and training? Did plants under 1 light seem to “recover” faster then the other? Initial thoughts regarding each light? 

Been looking into either of these set ups to Samsung strips


----------



## Or_Gro (Mar 8, 2019)

Day 4 of flower: Leaves enlarging and greening up, tops starting to stack nodes, should see some vertical growth soon. All controlled variables inrange.

6x96

 

8x288


----------



## Or_Gro (Mar 8, 2019)

Sparky123 said:


> Have you noticed any differences between the lights in how the plants reacted to the topping and training? Did plants under 1 light seem to “recover” faster then the other? Initial thoughts regarding each light?
> 
> Been looking into either of these set ups to Samsung strips


All 8 plants were vegged and trained under the 96 elites. They have only been separated under the two diff lights for a week. No signif diffs.

I don’t know anything about the strips, so can’t compare.


----------



## Sparky123 (Mar 8, 2019)

Interested to see how it turns out. The strips are just another option but the two your running here seem to be the most popular


----------



## Or_Gro (Mar 8, 2019)

Sparky123 said:


> Interested to see how it turns out. The strips are just another option but the two your running here seem to be the most popular


We’ll get a first useful comparative reading after stretch, maybe even before...

Yeah, i know what f strips are, just not the technical or grow camparisons...don’t they have same diodes as 288’s?...if so, same soectra, and at same intensity coverage, should be similar to 288s...


----------



## Sparky123 (Mar 8, 2019)

I believe they use the same LM561C diode. It I’m not 100% certain. I supposed the difference would be even greater light spread with strips? But I’m no expert at all


----------



## Or_Gro (Mar 8, 2019)

Sparky123 said:


> I believe they use the same LM561C diode. It I’m not 100% certain. I supposed the difference would be even greater light spread with strips? But I’m no expert at all


288 v1 would be that diode, v2 would be 301b...intensity spread could be matched, so for same intensity, 288s and f-strips should give similar results.

After stretch in this grow, 288s will not be similar to f strips, as supplemental reds will be turned on, changing their spectrum...but next few weeks my 288s should be representative of f strips w similar intensity spread.


----------



## Or_Gro (Mar 8, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Day 4 of flower: Leaves enlarging and greening up, tops starting to stack nodes, should see some vertical growth soon. All controlled variables inrange.
> 
> 6x96
> View attachment 4296328
> ...


View from above the 96s:

 

Who says defol doesn’t work? 

Obviously high photosynthesis rate, judging from recovery after having 90-95% leaves removed 3 days ago...Every bit of this growth is going to the plant tips...at a time when the bud primordia are starting to develop there...can’t wait to see what comes of it...


----------



## Or_Gro (Mar 8, 2019)

Randomblame said:


> I have a good news for you.
> You don't need exactly 285nm it works with 290-300nm too. It only takes longer to cause the same reaction. For this reason it works with the reptile bulbs otherwise they would have no effect.
> 
> 1h with 150μW/cm² is the same like 10h with only 15μW/cm². More energy comsuming, yes, but you can still add it and with reptile bulbs you don't have to worry about burnings or stress. My plants always loved the blueish Arcadia bulb spectrum and have prayed harder than I've ever seen it before without showing signs of stress.
> ...


@Randomblame,

Tested my 4’ Arcadia 14% uvb, in my growbright nano reflector fixture. Like you said, at 12” getting 75-100μW/cm² for a 2’x4’ footprint.

No prob in the 6x96 tent, plenty of room above, but major prob to hang from above in 8x288 ....

After some noodling tho, i tested at 45 degree angle on side of tent at 12”, almost spot on 75μW/cm² across 2’x4’ area from side of tent.

So, my plan would be to mount them this way on both left and right sides of each tent, w/o blocking main or supplemental lights, and ramp to 8hrs/day, for 600μW/cm²/day.

I’d start beginning next week (wk2 of flower).

Whaddaya think? What start duration and ramp to 8hrs/day would you suggest?


----------



## Or_Gro (Mar 9, 2019)

Day 5 of flower: Seems they are liking high intensity, heat, rh, co2... gonna boost nutes tomorrow, and add uva/b monday.

By tuesday, a week after major defol, should be back to same foliage level as day before defol, with all the growth at the main/lateral tips, maximizing budsite potential.

6x96
 

8x288
 

Starting to see hints of stretchation...


----------



## Sparky123 (Mar 9, 2019)

Care to share a picture of your journals? I assume your a meticulous note taker so interested to see what and how you log things


----------



## Or_Gro (Mar 9, 2019)

Sparky123 said:


> Care to share a picture of your journals? I assume your a meticulous note taker so interested to see what and how you log things


You’re lookin at the extent of my journalizing.

All my effort, as far, as growing reefer, goes to researching controllable variables and their appropriate levels, and actually putting that theory into practice...

pictures are my journal...


----------



## Steakbomb (Mar 9, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> You’re lookin at the extent of my journalizing.


You don't have a notebook full of your daily stats? RH/Temp/EC/pH/etc/etc


----------



## Or_Gro (Mar 9, 2019)

Steakbomb said:


> You don't have a notebook full of your daily stats? RH/Temp/EC/pH/etc/etc


Fuck no, i already spend at least 3 hours/day working on the 4 tents....

I actually have two businesses and a life, too...Lol


----------



## Steakbomb (Mar 9, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Fuck no, i already spend at least 3 hours/day working on the 4 tents....
> 
> I actually have two businesses and a life, too...Lol


Ah yeah. That whole work and life thing.

I do also forget you effectively have 16(?) or so reservoirs. I just have to jot down the stats from one or two guardian monitors once a day.

I do find being able to watch for trends over time valuable, but I get where you're coming from.


----------



## Or_Gro (Mar 9, 2019)

Steakbomb said:


> Ah yeah. That whole work and life thing.
> 
> I do also forget you effectively have 16(?) or so reservoirs. I just have to jot down the stats from one or two guardian monitors once a day.
> 
> I do find being able to watch for trends over time valuable, but I get where you're coming from.


Taking notes is a good thing, for some people.... for me, my notes are pics...i review them and make decisions based on them...they contain more data than i could ever notate...course, i have to think about what i want the pics to contain, so i can go back and review...

Believe me, i keep track of what’s going on, what works and doesn’t....just have learned that data packed pics and my memory are more efficient than some cumbersome journalizing process...

My approach is proactive: i set targets (which is really the accumulation of what i have learned), watch for response, and make adjustments (ie update targets); taking meticulous, often useless notes, imo, is more of a reactive, bureaucratic process...

But everyone should do what works best for themselves...


----------



## Or_Gro (Mar 9, 2019)

I keep reading comments from people saying these white leds are speeding up their grows vs published flowering times.

I just don’t see it. If anything, i think grows are longer, w resulting bigger colas. Maybe it’s just me and the supplemental lights i use.

But my experience is that the plants go thru two distinct pistil flushes, then continue with a 3rd smaller but extended pistil flush.

These mom’s are 8-weekers, now finishing up week 9 with ongoing 3rd flush of pistils and clear to slightly milky trichs...and yes, i have a good usb microscope, and do extensive sampling...


----------



## Axion42 (Mar 9, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Taking notes is a good thing, for some people.... for me, my notes are pics...i review them and make decisions based on them...they contain more data than i could ever notate...course, i have to think about what i want the pics to contain, so i can go back and review...
> 
> Believe me, i keep track of what’s going on, what works and doesn’t....just have learned that data packed pics and my memory are more efficient than some cumbersome journalizing process...
> 
> ...


Exactly how I do it too, also adding a few things to my phone calendar like > clones into cloner, flipped to 12/12 ect. Then I can cross reference with the pictures I took on that day.


----------



## Or_Gro (Mar 9, 2019)

Axion42 said:


> Exactly how I do it too, also adding a few things to my phone calendar like > clones into cloner, flipped to 12/12 ect. Then I can cross reference with the pictures I took on that day.


that works, too

I like it all in same place, so just put those notes on here w pics or on the pics themselves...


----------



## Or_Gro (Mar 10, 2019)

Day 6 from 12:12: Flat, even jungle wreaths startin to rise. Who says defol doesn’t work?

Tops of the bottom 2 pairs of laterals on each main are at same level as the tops of the mains, these laterals are working on their 6-7th pair of nodes, main tops are working on 8-9th pair of nodes. Internodes starting to extend.

Humidifiers shut off yesterday, as plants are now transpiring enuff to create their own humidity. Nutes bumped to 1.2 ec. All controlled variables inrange.

6x96



8x288


----------



## Sparky123 (Mar 10, 2019)

I’m sure I can put this in another thread but how many 288’s should be put into a 2x4 tent?


----------



## Steakbomb (Mar 10, 2019)

Sparky123 said:


> I’m sure I can put this in another thread but how many 288’s should be put into a 2x4 tent?


3 works really well for me.


----------



## Or_Gro (Mar 10, 2019)

Sparky123 said:


> I’m sure I can put this in another thread but how many 288’s should be put into a 2x4 tent?


Depends on how much of a light addict you are.

The reasonable range, for white leds, is 30-60w per sq foot. That would be total wattage of 240-480 for a 2x4.

You can calc how many boards that equates to, depending on your chosen drivers, and the spec info on hlg site.


----------



## Or_Gro (Mar 10, 2019)

View from above 6x96:


----------



## Sparky123 (Mar 10, 2019)

WhAt do you do in terms of ventilation? In regards to the CO2 are you just cycling air during lights out and sealed lights on ? C02 generator?


----------



## Ibn Vapin (Mar 10, 2019)

I've said it before, but the way your plants just lay open and are like 'Shine upon us, Great Jah!' with the leaves and shit constantly boggles my brain. It's awesome. Steak's are doing the same thing. A+.


----------



## Or_Gro (Mar 10, 2019)

Sparky123 said:


> WhAt do you do in terms of ventilation? In regards to the CO2 are you just cycling air during lights out and sealed lights on ? C02 generator?


I use one of these environmental controllers for each tent:
 

I have a 6-inch exhaust fan w filter, runs when temp and/or rh hit trigger/cutoff; one circulation fan currently running on lowest setting 24x7; one ground-level vent open slightly 24x7.

Co2 (50lb cylinders) runs during lightson, to maintain at least 1500ppm.


----------



## Sparky123 (Mar 10, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> I use one of these environmental controllers for each tent:
> View attachment 4298019
> 
> I have a 6-inch exhaust fan w filter, runs when temp and/or rh hit trigger/cutoff; one circulation fan currently running on lowest setting 24x7; one ground-level vent open slightly 24x7.
> ...


How often do you find it trying to ventilate when running C02. I’m sure the LED must really help with heat control. Serious advantage over HID lighting


----------



## Or_Gro (Mar 10, 2019)

Ibn Vapin said:


> I've said it before, but the way your plants just lay open and are like 'Shine upon us, Great Jah!' with the leaves and shit constantly boggles my brain. It's awesome. Steak's are doing the same thing. A+.


Thanks man.


----------



## Or_Gro (Mar 10, 2019)

Sparky123 said:


> How often do you find it trying to ventilate when running C02. I’m sure the LED must really help with heat control. Serious advantage over HID lighting


I havent timed it this grow, but last grow with the same 288 config, during summer/fall, about 30 secs every 5 mins during lightson...of course, varies with ambient temp & rh, and hvac setup.


----------



## Ibn Vapin (Mar 10, 2019)

I know that Saturn 6 helps keep things right too.


----------



## Mikenike (Mar 10, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> I havent timed it this grow, but last grow with the same 288 config, during summer/fall, about 30 secs every 5 mins during lightson...of course, varies with ambient temp & rh, and hvac setup.


Them girls been thriving their whole lives nice! I just installed an exhaust fan to my co2 tent. No Saturn 6 but a temp controller will have to do. How long does your tank typically last?


----------



## Or_Gro (Mar 10, 2019)

Mikenike said:


> Them girls been thriving their whole lives nice! I just installed an exhaust fan to my co2 tent. No Saturn 6 but a temp controller will have to do. How long does your tank typically last?


Thanks man.

Last grow with the same 288s, flowering ran 12-13wks, i used about four 50-pounders; so, about 3wks per tank, couple pounds per day.

I had 2 vents open 24x7, one with dehumidifier outside tent, other with radiator heater outside tent.

So, it can be done a lot more efficiently, under better conditions/equip.


----------



## Ibn Vapin (Mar 10, 2019)

@Or_Gro Do you hook your Saturn 6 up to a machine or do you just work from the box itself bro? I saw it had a connector to run a cable to a computer.


----------



## Or_Gro (Mar 10, 2019)

Ibn Vapin said:


> @Or_Gro Do you hook your Saturn 6 up to a machine or do you just work from the box itself bro? I saw it had a connector to run a cable to a computer.


I run mine manually.


----------



## WeedSexWeightsShakes (Mar 11, 2019)

Looking great as usual brother.
I’d love to see this Whole setup. 
I was working in my tent last night and noticed the size of these platinum delight leaves.
Jurassic park comes to mind lol


----------



## Or_Gro (Mar 11, 2019)

WeedSexWeightsShakes said:


> Looking great as usual brother.
> I’d love to see this Whole setup.
> I was working in my tent last night and noticed the size of these platinum delight leaves.
> Jurassic park comes to mind lol


Thanks WSx2.

Yuge!

How far along are those? How will your move affect them?

Got one of your vids?


----------



## Or_Gro (Mar 11, 2019)

Day 7 from 12:12: Tops flat, sloooooowly moving upward, now that they have filled the horizontal space.

6x96



8x288


----------



## WeedSexWeightsShakes (Mar 11, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Thanks WSx2.
> 
> Yuge!
> 
> ...


They are kind of old cause I took clones kind of late in flower. So they had to reveg. We are planning on moving the plants and tents last. I figure we will just move them all at night so it shouldn’t affect them too much. The hard part is they will be halfway or little over that in flower lol. They are all probably 5-6ft too. We have a lot going on lol. Going to sign papers for the house today!!

Oh haven’t done any little videos. I am only flowering the 4x8 right now. Have 3 auto flowers that are starting to flower, clones and 4 small auto flowers in my 2x4. My 5x5 veg tent has 14 or so going too.

Nice training on those clones my friend!


----------



## Or_Gro (Mar 11, 2019)

WeedSexWeightsShakes said:


> They are kind of old cause I took clones kind of late in flower. So they had to reveg. We are planning on moving the plants and tents last. I figure we will just move them all at night so it shouldn’t affect them too much. The hard part is they will be halfway or little over that in flower lol. They are all probably 5-6ft too. We have a lot going on lol. Going to sign papers for the house today!!
> 
> Oh haven’t done any little videos. I am only flowering the 4x8 right now. Have 3 auto flowers that are starting to flower, clones and 4 small auto flowers in my 2x4. My 5x5 veg tent has 14 or so going too.
> 
> Nice training on those clones my friend!


Thanks man!

Sign those docs, and things will start falling into place ....

Whata spring you’ve got lined up....hope all keeps goin well for you and your wife.

Can’t wait to see your new setup...


----------



## WeedSexWeightsShakes (Mar 11, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Thanks man!
> 
> Sign those docs, and things will start falling into place ....
> 
> ...


Thanks. Appreciate the good vibes!


----------



## Vicenetefernandez (Mar 11, 2019)

WeedSexWeightsShakes said:


> Looking great as usual brother.
> I’d love to see this Whole setup.
> I was working in my tent last night and noticed the size of these platinum delight leaves.
> Jurassic park comes to mind lol


Dang, Those are Gigantic leaves


----------



## Or_Gro (Mar 11, 2019)

Tomorrow, the on again/off again uvb saga ends. I’ll install two 4’ t5 nano reflector fixtures in each of the smackdown tents, with Arcadia 14% UVB 30% UVA D3 Dragon reptile lights.

 

Will start with 1 hr/day, ramping to 6 hrs/day, as quickly as possible, with minimal damage to plants.

These strains showed ridiculous frostiness in the pics posted earlier...gonna be a sight to see, if these lights add more...lol


----------



## SMT69 (Mar 11, 2019)

^I'm liking those

on a side note, I'm finally running full dwc next run, you run 3" nets, any advice between them and 6" pots, rather, Is either more stable than the other as the weight builds? Thx

Shits lookin good, daymm


----------



## Or_Gro (Mar 11, 2019)

SMT69 said:


> ^I'm liking those
> 
> on a side note, I'm finally running full dwc next run, you run 3" nets, any advice between them and 6" pots, rather, Is either more stable than the other as the weight builds? Thx
> 
> Shits lookin good, daymm


Thanks man.

I haven’t had any stability issues...in the size buckets i use (6-8gal), i would not ever use 6” net cups.

The bigger the cup, the less water volume available to the plant; cuz they take up more depth from top of lid.

This means that, since in dwc the water surface is usually a 1/2” or more below net cup, you’re losing all the volume from water surface to lid, not just the displacement of the cup itself.

The lower volume of water, can reduce yield and increase risks related to water variables; temp, ec, pH, and pathogens.

The bigger cups also require substantially more hydroton.


----------



## Machac420 (Mar 11, 2019)

Will you be using far red in this smackdown?


----------



## Or_Gro (Mar 11, 2019)

Machac420 said:


> Will you be using far red in this smackdown?


Oh yeah!

No far reds until after stretch, tho.

I will be doing my best, with the boards i have, to equalize red spectrum between the 96s and 288s. Both type boards will be supplemented to utilize emerson and initiator effects (288s w qb35s and far red; 96s with far red).


----------



## Machac420 (Mar 11, 2019)

Sweet man, looking forward to it. Maybe thats where i went wrong with getting stretch in my elites... i was using far reds as EoD treatment since the first day of 12-12. Also first time using far red tho... 
Do you think it would be unfair for the 288's if you didnt supplement red?
I got in touch with HLG a coulpe days ago and i decided to keep my elites to use in a different setup. Here in a couple weeks HLG will be releasing new versions of the 288 with some "maybe" red diodes.
Pumped for the new boards!


----------



## Or_Gro (Mar 11, 2019)

Machac420 said:


> Sweet man, looking forward to it. Maybe thats where i went wrong with getting stretch in my elites... i was using far reds as EoD treatment since the first day of 12-12. Also first time using far red tho...
> Do you think it would be unfair for the 288's if you didnt supplement red?
> I got in touch with HLG a coulpe days ago and i decided to keep my elites to use in a different setup. Here in a couple weeks HLG will be releasing new versions of the 288 with some "maybe" red diodes.
> Pumped for the new boards!


Yeah, far red thru stretch triggers shade avoidance syndrome, where internodes stretch.

This grow is about maximizing flower yield using full potential of each setup. Someone else can run both types without supplementation, and w/o co2.

Now that the samsung diodes are a commodity, hlg needs to up their game if they want to lead....putting a similar set of red and deep red, as the 96s, in with the 301bs, seems overdue....it’s basically what i and others have been doing on our own.


----------



## Machac420 (Mar 11, 2019)

Lol i found out the hard way. Thank you for comfirming that.
Right on brotha man, you've been killin it. Keep up the good work
Yeah definitely, hlg didnt go into details of whats to come. Could even be simular to the red diodes in what green sunshines electric sky has... either way looking forward to a 288 board supplemented with red.


----------



## WeedSexWeightsShakes (Mar 12, 2019)

Made a little clip tonight


----------



## Or_Gro (Mar 12, 2019)

WeedSexWeightsShakes said:


> Made a little clip tonight


Leggy girls, lookin great! Thx man.


----------



## Or_Gro (Mar 12, 2019)

Day 8: Refol’d and movin toward the light. With 40+ tops per plant, they are movin up ever so slowly.

6x96
 


8x288


----------



## Or_Gro (Mar 12, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> I’m a true believer in defol.
> 
> Under optimal conditions, up to the end of stretch, a healthy plant will produce whatever leaves it needs.
> 
> ...



A week ago...

Before defol:
6x96


8x288



After defol:
6x96


8x288



Today, 7 days later...

6x96
 

8x288


For me, the only question left about defol is the timing...


----------



## Or_Gro (Mar 12, 2019)

Last grow, diff strains, same 8x288 config...

At defol, 9 days before 12:12


At 12:12: plants 12-14” above res lids


End of week 1: plants 18-22” above res lids, 8-9 node pairs on 8 mains, less than 20 tops



This grow, same 8x288 config...

Defol at 12:12: plants 10-12” above res lids


End of week 1: plants 12-14” above res lids, 8-9 node pairs on 8 mains, 40+ tops


The main difference (besides strains) between the 8x288 configs this grow vs previous one, is the timing of defol...


----------



## Steakbomb (Mar 12, 2019)

How are the heights compared between tents at a week in? Any difference?


----------



## Or_Gro (Mar 12, 2019)

Dup


----------



## Or_Gro (Mar 12, 2019)

Steakbomb said:


> How are the heights compared between tents at a week in? Any difference?


See above, no real diff at this point.


----------



## Steakbomb (Mar 12, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> See above, no real diff at this point.


I mean I see the numbers and comparison to the last grow under the 288s... I just don't see height numbers of 96 vs 288 so far. (I can see the tick marks on the corner bars in your tents but no numbers on there)... Sorry if I'm missing the post with the numbers...
Looks like the 288s are marginally taller if the blue tape is at the same height on both?


----------



## Or_Gro (Mar 12, 2019)

Steakbomb said:


> I mean I see the numbers and comparison to the last grow under the 288s... I just don't see height numbers of 96 vs 288 so far. (I can see the tick marks on the corner bars in your tents but no numbers on there)... Sorry if I'm missing the post with the numbers...
> Looks like the 288s are marginally taller if the blue tape is at the same height on both?


Both tents currently 12-14” (very difficult to get precise height pics, sideview pics are really about flat tops, not ht measurement); all four strains are slightly diff heights in each tent, tallest to shortest: trainwreck (back left), jack herer (front left), original glue (back right), green crack...

They went 12:12 (10-12”) with same height diffs they have now, with similar extension so far....

prob would all be 3-4” taller had i not focused on pulling mains, laterals to perimeter. Really only started growing up (slightly) in past couple of days.

If there is some meaningful diff at this stage, 96 vs 288, i haven’t seen it yet....

Whatever stretch that will happen with 40+ tops/plant [(2 node pairs + main) x 8 mains], each currently with 7 node pairs (if you don’t count the bottom 2 node pairs/main that are counted as tops), should become evident in the coming week...that will show if there are light quality diffs in pre-pistil ball stage, and possibly for overall height devel for grow...

Main stems 1-1.25” diam, mains from 1st and 2nd toppings about 1/2” diam, mains from 3rd (final) topping about 1/3” diam...slightly larger, at this point, than previous 8x288 grow...expecting an explosion of growth beginning any day now...


----------



## Or_Gro (Mar 12, 2019)

How come new posts here, don’t show up under “new posts” for the site?


----------



## Machac420 (Mar 12, 2019)

As far a defol times. I do my first defol the first day of 12-12. And then again 15 days later, beginning of week 3 when the budlets have formed. Weeks 3-4 the plant will gain all its leafs back.
I didnt have a pic of defol the day of 12-12 but here are pics of day 15 in flower and pics of the plant 13 days later in the 4th week of flower under two 288


----------



## Machac420 (Mar 12, 2019)

And harvest


----------



## Or_Gro (Mar 12, 2019)

Machac420 said:


> And harvestView attachment 4298848


Nice!

My previous 8x288 grow is documented here. Defol’d 9 days before 12:12, then at least 3 major strips afterwards; 4 plants in a 4x4, 3.8 lbs, 2.2g/w, 3.8oz/sq ft...

Among other things, i’m interested in seeing what defol and perimeter tie-out do this time...should reduce internode length and final height, main interest is what it does for yield...diff strains may confound that, but hopefully not much...


----------



## WeedSexWeightsShakes (Mar 12, 2019)

You can tell you put in lots of training time man. Perfect canopy, depending on my new setup I might not be able to let my girls get as tall. I’ll have to start Training better.


----------



## Or_Gro (Mar 12, 2019)

WeedSexWeightsShakes said:


> You can tell you put in lots of training time man. Perfect canopy, depending on my new setup I might not be able to let my girls get as tall. I’ll have to start Training better.


You’re a pro, you’ll nail whatever it is you have to deal with...

I’ll do one other cycle this year, it will likely be a smackdown with one of these setups vs a set of flowering boards designed by some of our grower friends here (can’t discuss at this point)...

after that i wanna get back to my real interest, learning more about how to grow this weed efficiently for home growers....part of that will be an uncle ben’s vs nugbucket’s manifold smackdown, maybe with a nebula haze manifold thrown in... trying to understand how much the time to build a manifold matters vs topping...

Maybe combine both things in next grow, tho secret board makers will get a say in that decision....


----------



## Or_Gro (Mar 12, 2019)

Water and nute useage up significantly, hints of things to come:

Have been adjusting pH daily, adding 2qts water every other day. This morning had to add 3 qts...when it’s at 4qts, i’ll switch to topping daily.

Yesterday took nutes from 0.8 ec up to 1.2, today ec back down to 0.8. I’ll double bump nutes on thursday w/ topping water...


----------



## Or_Gro (Mar 12, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Tomorrow, the on again/off again uvb saga ends. I’ll install two 4’ t5 nano reflector fixtures in each of the smackdown tents, with Arcadia 14% UVB 30% UVA D3 Dragon reptile lights.
> 
> View attachment 4298570 View attachment 4298571
> 
> ...


Installed uv lights, set timer for six evenly spread 15 minute bursts over 6 hour period. If no adverse effects, will bump by another six 15 min bursts next week.


----------



## Or_Gro (Mar 12, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Installed uv lights, set timer for six evenly spread 15 minute bursts over 6 hour period. If no adverse effects, will bump by another six 15 min bursts next week.
> 
> View attachment 4299010
> 
> View attachment 4299009


That second pic (8x288 ) is gonna look like a friggin disco in 2 weeks...w the added reds...


----------



## Steakbomb (Mar 12, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> That second pic (8x288 ) is gonna look like a friggin disco in 2 weeks...w the added reds...


These are the voyages of the Or_Gro-ship Tenterprise. It's continuing mission - to explore strange new strains, to seek out new lights and new manipulations, to boldly grow like no one has grown before...


----------



## Or_Gro (Mar 12, 2019)

Steakbomb said:


> These are the voyages of the Or_Gro-ship Tenterprise. It's continuing mission - to explore strange new strains, to seek out new lights and new manipulations, to boldly grow like no one has grown before...
> View attachment 4299101


Luv it! Lol


----------



## StickyBudHound (Mar 12, 2019)

Steakbomb said:


> These are the voyages of the Or_Gro-ship Tenterprise. It's continuing mission - to explore strange new strains, to seek out new lights and new manipulations, to boldly grow like no one has grown before...
> View attachment 4299101


Lmfao!


----------



## Or_Gro (Mar 12, 2019)

StickyBudHound said:


> Lmfao!
> View attachment 4299157


Too effing funny dude!

It’s just


----------



## StickyBudHound (Mar 12, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Too effing funny dude!
> 
> It’s just
> View attachment 4299198




I was inspired by @Steakbomb 's hilarious version and dead on description of you monologue of the original Star Trek intro. THAT was a work of epic stoner proportions. 

He's right. You bring the grow to a new level. I like your scientific approach to it. Proving and disproving methods of growing. It's hard to argue with documented results. That's what the hobby needs. Real testing. I like growing in soil. I may never get to the point where you are but its interesting as hell to watch your results nonetheless.


----------



## Or_Gro (Mar 12, 2019)

StickyBudHound said:


> I was inspired by @Steakbomb 's hilarious version and dead on description of you monologue of the original Star Trek intro. THAT was a work of epic stoner proportions.
> 
> He's right. You bring the grow to a new level. I like your scientific approach to it. Proving and disproving methods of growing. It's hard to argue with documented results. That's what the hobby needs. Real testing. I like growing in soil. I may never get to the point where you are but its interesting as hell to watch your results nonetheless.


Thanks man, but your results speak for themselves...

Keep up the good work...


----------



## RaindrOp. (Mar 12, 2019)

I had to join to to watch this thread .. or.gro is a legend


----------



## Dayzt (Mar 12, 2019)

Looking amazing Or_Gro ....going to watch this finish up - can't wait to see these girls fatten up!


----------



## yummy fur (Mar 13, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> ...If there is some meaningful diff at this stage, 96 vs 288, i haven’t seen it yet....


Would you expect to see any difference? For me it's mainly about whether one prefers the ugly cumbersome flat panels, or the sleek cob like 96's with their drivers isolated.


----------



## Or_Gro (Mar 13, 2019)

yummy fur said:


> Would you expect to see any difference? For me it's mainly about whether one prefers the ugly cumbersome flat panels, or the sleek cob like 96's with their drivers isolated.


We’ll see...

for sure would expect perfornance diffs from the boards alone, they have big spectral diffs in important wavelength bands.

In this grow, for flowering, perhaps not, since i will be attempting to equalize the red bands. I’m doing this to see if/what diffs are in the white leds themselves....partly, since i can’t turn off the reds in the 96s...and, mostly, since i’m interested in max performance under optimal conditions.

I’m kinda hoping that they do similar job, providing growers with outstanding performance in two alternate formats.


----------



## Or_Gro (Mar 13, 2019)

RaindrOp. said:


> I had to join to to watch this thread .. or.gro is a legend


Thanks man, welcome.


----------



## Or_Gro (Mar 13, 2019)

Dayzt said:


> Looking amazing Or_Gro ....going to watch this finish up - can't wait to see these girls fatten up!


Thanks man.

I’m hoping they grow an inch or two taller before that...lol


----------



## Or_Gro (Mar 13, 2019)

Day 9 since flip: Looking pretty healthy, but gettin tired of waiting for some dramatic upward growth...they can’t fill in horizontally much more...all controlled variables inrange.

6x96
 

8x288


----------



## Steakbomb (Mar 13, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Day 9 since flip: Looking pretty healthy, but gettin tired of waiting for some dramatic upward growth...they can’t fill in horizontally much more...all controlled variables inrange.
> 
> 6x96
> View attachment 4299408 View attachment 4299409
> ...


I wonder if dimming a bit might help? Maybe the DLI adjustment over a week or two when starting flower is a good idea... Think about it - when these plants go into flower growing outdoors, the DLI is trending downwards week-to-week. Maybe the fact that they are getting the same DLI now as they were during veg is impacting how much they stretch?

Maybe drop it back for a few days and see if that spurs some vertical growth, then go back to cranking it once they are budding up.


----------



## Ibn Vapin (Mar 13, 2019)

What is DLI?


----------



## Steakbomb (Mar 13, 2019)

Ibn Vapin said:


> What is DLI?


Daily Light Integral - how much ppfd over how much time plus some extra math equals total light a plant is getting any given day.
https://endowment.org/dlimaps/


----------



## Or_Gro (Mar 13, 2019)

Steakbomb said:


> I wonder if dimming a bit might help? Maybe the DLI adjustment over a week or two when starting flower is a good idea... Think about it - when these plants go into flower growing outdoors, the DLI is trending downwards week-to-week. Maybe the fact that they are getting the same DLI now as they were during veg is impacting how much they stretch?
> 
> Maybe drop it back for a few days and see if that spurs some vertical growth, then go back to cranking it once they are budding up.


Imo, the cause is not intensity, its the 40+ tops, all thinking they are the dominant shoot...but not having the kahunas to rocket...


----------



## Machac420 (Mar 13, 2019)

Just a guess but in the past when i trained (lst) in the first two weeks of flower, tucking branches under the screen i noticed i got almost no stretch... now if i do all the training in veg and not touch anything but defol's in flower i get a good 12-14" of stretch. Maybe when training in flower the plant is concentrated on spreading its auxins to all the tops vs the auxins thriving in what tops there is not having to send it auxins else where.


----------



## Or_Gro (Mar 13, 2019)

Yeah, basically all tops are getting treated the same...imagine putting x amount of growth into 8 vs 40 tops..difference of 12.5%/top vs 2.5%, 5 times as much...they’ll take off, just getting antsy...


----------



## Or_Gro (Mar 13, 2019)

Mom’s starting week 10 from 12:12: startin to fade. Swapped out water for several days of pre-flush soup....trichs clear to mostly milky, no ambers.


----------



## Steakbomb (Mar 13, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Mom’s starting week 10 from 12:12: startin to fade. Swapped out water for several days of pre-flush soup....trichs clear to mostly milky, no ambers.
> 
> View attachment 4299534


I wanna smoke em...


----------



## Or_Gro (Mar 14, 2019)

Day 10 from flip: Boosted nutes to 1.5 ec, all controlled variables inrange.

6x96
 

8x288


----------



## StickyBudHound (Mar 14, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Day 10 from flip: Boosted nutes to 1.5 ec, all controlled variables inrange.
> 
> 6x96
> View attachment 4299937 View attachment 4299938
> ...


Wow man, they're pushing hard! Looking beautiful OG.


----------



## Steakbomb (Mar 14, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Day 10 from flip: Boosted nutes to 1.5 ec, all controlled variables inrange.
> 
> 6x96
> View attachment 4299937 View attachment 4299938
> ...


That canopy is like a lawn!


----------



## Or_Gro (Mar 14, 2019)

StickyBudHound said:


> Wow man, they're pushing hard! Looking beautiful OG.


Thanks!

They are movin up, but ever so slow, Trainwrecks leading the way. Bushy as f#ck!

My clipper fingers are on high twitch, but i don’t wanna take off anything yet that would slow the rise. Gonna hold off a few more days.


----------



## Or_Gro (Mar 14, 2019)

Steakbomb said:


> That canopy is like a lawn!


Thanks, besides daily spin, I haven’t done diddley squat, training-wise, since 12:12 defol/tiedown.


----------



## Steakbomb (Mar 14, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Thanks, besides daily spin, I haven’t done diddley squat, training-wise, since 12:12 defol/tiedown.


I've been pulling mine _juuuust_ a bit to try and keep them flat-ish, but I'm definitely trying to shoot for vert growth now.

Quick question if you don't mind (probably) answering this (again)... I know you're doing 12:12 with the red initiation... Was there an issue with 13.5:10.5 that is making you not go that route this time?


----------



## Or_Gro (Mar 14, 2019)

Steakbomb said:


> I've been pulling mine _juuuust_ a bit to try and keep them flat-ish, but I'm definitely trying to shoot for vert growth now.
> 
> Quick question if you don't mind (probably) answering this (again)... I know you're doing 12:12 with the red initiation... Was there an issue with 13.5:10.5 that is making you not go that route this time?


Given the slow rise, i’ve been toying with the idea of turning on the far reds....but, normally wouldn’t turn them on until after stretch. 

They are starting to show some movement, so i’ll revisit that in a few days.

Based on this 
and the tight footprint (no room to pull tops outward for increased light penetration), i’m trying to hold internode extension down.

A little too successful for me, at the moment.

The idea behind using lightsout far red is to put them into nighttime mode quicker, so they can have longer lightson than 12 hrs, increasing dli.

Far red also plays a major role in switching from veg to flower, which is a separate benefit from day/night length.

i’m already where i want to be dli-wise, and am already pushing them at the upper end of optimal in all variables i control, so i will just let them have a longer sleep/recovery period each lightsout.


----------



## Steakbomb (Mar 14, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Given the slow rise, i’ve been toying with the idea of turning on the far reds....but, normally wouldn’t turn them on until after stretch.
> 
> They are starting to show some movement, so i’ll revisit that in a few days.
> 
> ...


Makes sense. I've been considering throwing the emersons on myself for the same reason. I'll fire them up this weekend with the bloom soup swap... or maybe earlier...


----------



## Frank Cannon (Mar 14, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> after that i wanna get back to my real interest, learning more about how to grow this weed efficiently for home growers....


What home growers need is nice simple tuition and solid advice, I am a perfect example of this when it happens


----------



## Or_Gro (Mar 14, 2019)

Pistils (and trichs) starting to show on Trainwreck tops, have been about a week ahead of other strains in both mom’s and sister’s tents...


----------



## Or_Gro (Mar 14, 2019)

View from above...thanks to @StickyBudHound:

12:12



10 days later


----------



## Steakbomb (Mar 14, 2019)

Ah! I see on the GC under the 96s the same kind of damage I have on mine right now - now I know why you suspect lighting, post-defol, being the cause in my case.


----------



## Or_Gro (Mar 14, 2019)

Steakbomb said:


> Ah! I see on the GC under the 96s the same kind of damage I have on mine right now - now I know why you suspect lighting, post-defol, being the cause in my case.


Mine is likely due to condensation spots...


----------



## Steakbomb (Mar 14, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Mine is likely due to condensation spots...


Fair enough - wasn't trying to take a dig at you or anything (to be clear) - I just figured it was experience talking


----------



## Or_Gro (Mar 14, 2019)

Steakbomb said:


> Fair enough - wasn't trying to take a dig at you or anything (to be clear) - I just figured it was experience talking


Oh no, didn’t take it that way. Just trying to be specific about likely cause...

pretty common issue for me, at high intensity/temp and thick foliage...signal that needs defol...as i hang on for a few days supporting start of stretch...


----------



## Ibn Vapin (Mar 14, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Oh no, didn’t take it that way. Just trying to be specific about likely cause...
> 
> pretty common issue for me, at high intensity/temp and thick foliage...signal that needs defol...as i hang on for a few days supporting start of stretch...


Would that be from the shade of the leaves causing enough temperature differentiation for condensation to form, or is something else causing the condensation?


----------



## Or_Gro (Mar 14, 2019)

Ibn Vapin said:


> Would that be from the shade of the leaves causing enough temperature differentiation for condensation to form, or is something else causing the condensation?


Leaves covering each other, shaded leaf cooler than air temp, moisture condenses on cool leaf, wet leaf moves into light somehow, light gets magnified by water, leaf burns like when you were a kid with a magnifying glass...


----------



## Or_Gro (Mar 15, 2019)

Day 11 from 12:12: Happy & healthy screenless scroglines, i guess.

6x96
 

8x288


----------



## Steakbomb (Mar 15, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Day 11 from 12:12: Happy & healthy screenless scroglines, i guess.
> 
> 6x96
> View attachment 4300534 View attachment 4300535
> ...


Aside from the somewhat slow stretching, something else you're unhappy with at the moment?


----------



## Or_Gro (Mar 15, 2019)

Steakbomb said:


> Aside from the somewhat slow stretching, something else you're unhappy with at the moment?


Nope...antsy as fuck, tho...


----------



## StickyBudHound (Mar 15, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> View from above...thanks to @StickyBudHound:
> 
> 12:12
> View attachment 4300376
> ...


Nice! Love the time lapse of 10 days after defol. Frickin helluva lot of growth! They look happy as could be.


----------



## StickyBudHound (Mar 15, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Day 11 from 12:12: Happy & healthy screenless scroglines, i guess.
> 
> 6x96
> View attachment 4300534 View attachment 4300535
> ...


The top versus the side is great! Look at you, raising the bar on the collage app too! Lol


----------



## Or_Gro (Mar 15, 2019)

StickyBudHound said:


> The top versus the side is great! Look at you, raising the bar on the collage app too! Lol


Thanks for your help! 

Soon as i get them stripped again, i wanna get some pics of those monster mains, refuckindiculous!

These are gonna be some monster pineapplebowlingball colas, if plumbing matters....


----------



## StickyBudHound (Mar 15, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Thanks for your help!
> 
> Soon as i get them stripped again, i wanna get some pics of those monster mains, refuckindiculous!
> 
> These are gonna be some monster pineapplebowlingball colas, if plumbing matters....


Up to 18 pics can go into 1 collage. It's a neat way to document the changes from day to day.


----------



## Or_Gro (Mar 15, 2019)

Nothin to write home about...?yet?...but the girls are starting to stretch a few mm...and are slurping nutes. Seem to be tolerating uv well.

Raised the qbs and uvs...will bring nutes back up to 1.6ish ec tomorrow.

Changed out co2 tanks, first 100lbs lasted 10 days...expect the new ones to last a little longer, since i closed one of the two open vents on each tent, as plants generate their own humidity...

Will bump uv exposure another 1.5 hrs on Tuesday; taking total exposure up to 1/2 hr for every other hour during lightson.

Probably start next round of defol on sunday...to get some air and light down thru top of canopy.

Lightson 12hrs, no supplementals except uva/b, ppfd ~1050
Air temp 86F, rh 60% avg
Water trmp 68F, pH 6.1
CO2 1500 ppm, lightson only


----------



## Ibn Vapin (Mar 15, 2019)

That's pretty friggin cool!


----------



## Or_Gro (Mar 15, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Nothin to write home about...?yet?...but the girls are starting to stretch a few mm...and are slurping nutes. Seem to be tolerating uv well.
> 
> Raised the qbs and uvs...will bring nutes back up to 1.6ish ec tomorrow.
> 
> ...


 



The only difference i’m seeing so far:

6x96 @ 943w

8x288 @ 609w


----------



## Ibn Vapin (Mar 15, 2019)

..the only difference I can fucking see is the yellow dangly in the middle and the lights!!


----------



## StickyBudHound (Mar 15, 2019)

Ibn Vapin said:


> ..the only difference I can fucking see is the yellow dangly in the middle and the lights!!


Nah, he turned the fan in front a little too.


----------



## Or_Gro (Mar 15, 2019)

StickyBudHound said:


> Nah, he turned the fan in front a little too.


Lol...

AND! The lights are different....


----------



## Ibn Vapin (Mar 15, 2019)

I think the fact that the results are about the same between the two so far is really fucking neat. Not sure if anyone else is popcorn.gif-ing too.


----------



## StickyBudHound (Mar 15, 2019)

Ibn Vapin said:


> I think the fact that the results are about the same between the two so far is really fucking neat. Not sure if anyone else is popcorn.gif-ing too.


I agree. Those little 96s are kicking some serious ass!


----------



## WaterDog (Mar 15, 2019)

Thanks for documenting seriously good info


----------



## Or_Gro (Mar 15, 2019)

WaterDog said:


> Thanks for documenting seriously good info


Thanks man!

My pleasure....


----------



## WeedSexWeightsShakes (Mar 15, 2019)

StickyBudHound said:


> I agree. Those little 96s are kicking some serious ass!


The 288s are kicking ass. Quite a bit less watts for the same results so far.


----------



## Or_Gro (Mar 15, 2019)

WeedSexWeightsShakes said:


> The 288s are kicking ass. Quite a bit less watts for the same results so far.


From a petformance perspective, they both are currently doing about the same.

From an efficiency standpoint the 288s are kickin ass.


----------



## StickyBudHound (Mar 15, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> From a petformance perspective, they both are currently doing about the same.
> 
> From an efficiency standpoint the 288’sare kickin ass.


What wattage are they each running at?


----------



## Or_Gro (Mar 15, 2019)

StickyBudHound said:


> What wattage are they each running at?


Under pics on prev page


----------



## StickyBudHound (Mar 15, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Under pics on prev page


Wow, I didn't realize they were running that high!


----------



## Or_Gro (Mar 16, 2019)

StickyBudHound said:


> Wow, I didn't realize they were running that high!


The 96 are less efficient, that is already known. I am not testing efficiency, I’m testing performance. Others interested in efficiency can run an appropriate test for that, and they could likely get the wattage much closer.

But, since i’m not interested in efficiency, i am placing them where i want for my convenience. Additionally, i have volt and amp dimmers on each 96, but only one amp dimmer for each set of four 288s. The increased flexibility of my 96s, allows for customizing the useage of each light, and the greater possibility of using them less efficiently as a set of lights.

Those who really value electrical efficiency, won’t get much out of this grow, cuz i’m not focused on that at all. Those who want to know how the white leds in each light compare on growing performance, should find this grow useful...


----------



## Or_Gro (Mar 16, 2019)

Day 12 from flip: Overall plants healthy, stretching, and adding pistils. Canopies under 288s looking like a single unit, 96s more like individual units, at least partly due to tunabity of the individual 96s.

Individually, trainwrecks are moving up fastest; original glues seem to be farthest ahead on pistil development; green cracks are continuing to show their sensitivity to almost eveything, now burning under uvs (i hate this clone/pheno), jack herers somewhere in between tws and ogs.

Will dilute green crack nutesoup and bump others, and remove lowest 2 pairs of fans on all mains/laterals, today.

6x96
 

8x288


----------



## Sparky123 (Mar 16, 2019)

Do you have any idea what the cost totals were to build each light setup?


----------



## Ibn Vapin (Mar 16, 2019)

Looking great so far, @Or_Gro ! I'm really excited about them being in flower. I want to see buds vs buds you know?  Apple vs apple, orange vs orange! Which is the crispiest?! The sweetest?! The juiciest?!


----------



## Or_Gro (Mar 16, 2019)

Sparky123 said:


> Do you have any idea what the cost totals were to build each light setup?


96e w sink, plus 240h-54a driver/light, dc meter & wires, about $200 per light.

You’ll have to price out 288, sink, driver, etc...bought mine retail...


----------



## Or_Gro (Mar 16, 2019)

After getting into canopy, decided to change plan, get air/light/energy to budsites.

6x96
 

8x288
  

Unbound and defol’d to the max...uv off, lights dialed back 200 ppfd, humidifiers on, helping them deal with the stress....

Recovery pics later...


----------



## Steakbomb (Mar 16, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> After getting into canopy, decided to change plan.
> 
> Big brazilian wax for the girls, today.
> 
> ...


Mine are gonna get a nice thinning out tomorrow to start week 2 of bloom schedule. Yours are starting to take on that usual look you create... How many more defols you think you have? 2?


----------



## Or_Gro (Mar 16, 2019)

Steakbomb said:


> Mine are gonna get a nice thinning out tomorrow to start week 2 of bloom schedule. Yours are starting to take on that usual look you create... How many more defols you think you have? 2?


This is the 2nd, we’ll see what they want, hopefully only one more....


----------



## Ibn Vapin (Mar 16, 2019)

Damn right. Looking great. You can see differences more easily when they're showing leg so shamelessly, but you can also see how similarly each grew too. Really sweet to see a side-by-side like this.


----------



## Brock_Fawkin_Samson (Mar 16, 2019)

@Or_Gro how much higher do the 96s hang than the 288s?


----------



## Or_Gro (Mar 16, 2019)

Brock_Fawkin_Samson said:


> @Or_Gro how much higher do the 96s hang than the 288s?


I moved them up for first time yesterday. 

They were and still are both at same height. They are probably 20” or so above tops.

i like to have some space to do my thing, and i don’t like moving lights up and down to do that. So as long as i have the headroom, i periodically check intensity with my meter and adjust with dimmers, then move up when i get too cramped or the leaves start reacting to the light.

Generally i do all the moving of lights during the 12:12 to end-of-stretch phase; before and after that they hardly move, and all intensity adjustments are w meter & dimmers.

Not sure if you know about it, but i mapped 1 thru 6 96s, at diff heights and diff wattages; i also mapped my timbers (288s). Info is on this site.

Basically the best, lowest power coverage for both lights is around 18-24”


----------



## Or_Gro (Mar 16, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> After getting into canopy, decided to change plan, get air/light/energy to budsites.
> 
> 6x96
> View attachment 4301239 View attachment 4301240
> ...


Got sidetracked so was only able to get pics of the 96s before lightsout.

Before defol:
 

Defol:
 

A few hours later:
 

Took off almost every basal fan leaf, and then some...they recovered well, almost praying...


----------



## Ibn Vapin (Mar 16, 2019)

Mhmm, get thicc girls. Real thicc.


----------



## Or_Gro (Mar 17, 2019)

Day 13 from flippage: The girls from Brazil....

6x96
 

8x288
 

I have no idea where this grow is going...can’t wait to see...but look at those bigass pipes....

Just finished talking with QA dept (paying them double time today).

Here’s the report on the trainwreck clone, getting flushed today:


----------



## Or_Gro (Mar 17, 2019)

Moms, Day 68 ftom flip: Flush


----------



## Ibn Vapin (Mar 17, 2019)

Glad to see them praying so hard for you, Or_Gro. You probably need it just as bad as I do!


----------



## Brock_Fawkin_Samson (Mar 17, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Not sure if you know about it, but i mapped 1 thru 6 96s, at diff heights and diff wattages; i also mapped my timbers (288s). Info is on this site.


I didn't know that, I'll check in the history. I wish there was glossary where people could place data like that, but only real data, and not thousands of pgs of comments, just verifiable data. It would make it easy to post links and reference stuff, would be nice to browse too... Like a Wikipedia for weed lol..


----------



## Or_Gro (Mar 17, 2019)

A bikini shave, a carefree weekend at the beach, and then...


6x96


8x288


About 40 tops per plant...~5 per main.


----------



## Vicenetefernandez (Mar 17, 2019)

Brock_Fawkin_Samson said:


> I didn't know that, I'll check in the history. I wish there was glossary where people could place data like that, but only real data, and not thousands of pgs of comments, just verifiable data. It would make it easy to post links and reference stuff, would be nice to browse too... Like a Wikipedia for weed lol..


I agree , like all the important info on the first page of the thread


----------



## Or_Gro (Mar 17, 2019)

Vicenetefernandez said:


> I agree , like all the important info on the first page of the thread


Unfortunately, on riu you can’t go back and add to old (ie 1st page) posts...would be nice feature; as would be ability to upload multiple pics at a time...


----------



## Or_Gro (Mar 17, 2019)

Brock_Fawkin_Samson said:


> I didn't know that, I'll check in the history. I wish there was glossary where people could place data like that, but only real data, and not thousands of pgs of comments, just verifiable data. It would make it easy to post links and reference stuff, would be nice to browse too... Like a Wikipedia for weed lol..


Timber 48sams mapping in Aug 9 post: https://www.rollitup.org/t/just-bought-my-model-48sams-from-timber-cant-wait-to-join-the-big-boys.971377/

96elite mapping starts in Oct 31 post: https://www.rollitup.org/t/qb96-elite-v2-w-sstx-heatsink-question.977654/page-12


----------



## Or_Gro (Mar 18, 2019)

Day 14 from flip: Tops repositioned, nutes bumped to 1.6 ec, pistils comin in.

6x96
   

They’re generating their own humidity again, back to UV and full ppfd tomorra. Itchin to crank emersons and far red....


----------



## StickyBudHound (Mar 18, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Day 14 from flip: Tops repositioned, nutes bumped to 1.6 ec, pistils comin in.
> 
> 6x96
> View attachment 4302670 View attachment 4302671 View attachment 4302672 View attachment 4302673
> ...


They look thick and full. This hobby needs to invent smellevision... What's your nose telling you?


----------



## Or_Gro (Mar 18, 2019)

StickyBudHound said:


> They look thick and full. This hobby needs to invent smellevision... What's your nose telling you?


No smell real smell from them yet,...too early for the various terpene smells that arrive with trichs...not stressed (got vpd doing them well, knock wood), so minimal skunkiness...


----------



## Or_Gro (Mar 18, 2019)

Will start to harvest moms on Wednesday. This go round, will be testing air dry in paper grocery bags vs freeze dry in a harvest right machine.

Will harvest, trim, and weigh; then put half of each plant through each method. When “dry”, according to each method, weights will be taken, and mosture content of samples will be determined, using oven-dry and moisture meter methods.

https://www.google.com/amp/s/cannabisnow.com/testing-moisture-content-marijuana/amp/






Set up freeze dryer and vacuum pump, and tested both. Test method requires achieving 500 mtorr...



Ready to roll.

Dried material will be frozen, to be bubble hashed later...then pressed for rosin.


----------



## Ibn Vapin (Mar 18, 2019)

Makes me giggle that they look like front-load washers bro


----------



## StickyBudHound (Mar 18, 2019)

Ibn Vapin said:


> Makes me giggle that they look like front-load washers bro


I knew I'd seen that thing somewhere!


----------



## Or_Gro (Mar 18, 2019)

Preliminar


Ibn Vapin said:


> Makes me giggle that they look like front-load washers bro


It’s the reefer makin you giggle....

If you saw it, you’ld be belly laffing, cuz it’s about the size of a large microwave....super mini frontload washer...


----------



## Or_Gro (Mar 18, 2019)

StickyBudHound said:


> I knew I'd seen that thing somewhere!
> View attachment 4302789


That’s how amazon delivered it...


----------



## StickyBudHound (Mar 18, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> That’s how amazon delivered it...


Lol, that's explains it then. I thought maybe it was a Scooby snack kind of thing. Technically it is!


----------



## Ibn Vapin (Mar 18, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> That’s how amazon delivered it...


That's how Amazon do.


----------



## Steakbomb (Mar 19, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Day 14 from flip: Tops repositioned, nutes bumped to 1.6 ec, pistils comin in.
> 
> 6x96
> View attachment 4302670 View attachment 4302671 View attachment 4302672 View attachment 4302673
> ...


Re: turning on Emersons...


----------



## Or_Gro (Mar 19, 2019)

Day15 from flip: Stars forming...
 

6x96
 

8x288


----------



## Axion42 (Mar 19, 2019)

Oh yah here we gooo. My next run I'll be using 4x288s so I am very curious what happens here in the coming weeks. Nice job so far dude.


----------



## Or_Gro (Mar 19, 2019)

Axion42 said:


> Oh yah here we gooo. My next run I'll be using 4x288s so I am very curious what happens here in the coming weeks. Nice job so far dude.


Thanks man, me too.


----------



## WeedSexWeightsShakes (Mar 19, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Day15 from flip: Stars forming...
> View attachment 4303073
> 
> 6x96
> ...


Doesn’t look like they’re stretching too much. How are these ones compared to last grow, stretch wise? 
Some of mine are about to max out the height of my tent lol.


----------



## Or_Gro (Mar 19, 2019)

WeedSexWeightsShakes said:


> Doesn’t look like they’re stretching too much. How are these ones compared to last grow, stretch wise?
> Some of mine are about to max out the height of my tent lol.


Thanks, was just going to discuss that...

But, first, i hope the house is now a done deal, and that you are getting ready to move in, get situated, and get growing. 

Also hope your wife, and soon to be born daddy’s girl are doing well.


----------



## Or_Gro (Mar 19, 2019)

Lights now at ~1050 ppfd again, uv on.

After 2 weeks of 12:12, and with pistil development starting to ramp, the girls should be done with about 50% percent of stretch...lmmfao...they have stretched about 2-3”, except for the trainwreck, which stretched about 4-6”.

6x96


8x288


In the previous grow with the 8x288 config, under similar conditions, the diesels had stretched 10-14” and the hazes 14-23”, by this time.

8x288


Besides strain differences, two identifiable things have contributed to the height differences:

1. The timing of the pre-flip defol: previous grow was defol’d 9 days before flip, this grow was defol’d at flip.

2. The number of tops at flip: previous grow had 8 tops per plant, this one had 8x5 tops per plant.

Obviously, this grow is going down a scrog-like pathway. But, given the huge and comparable diameters of the stems and mains, i expect to be producing some pineapple colas this grow, instead of donkey dicks.

We’ll see...


----------



## led1k (Mar 19, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Day 14 from flip: Tops repositioned, nutes bumped to 1.6 ec, pistils comin in.
> 
> 6x96
> View attachment 4302670 View attachment 4302671 View attachment 4302672 View attachment 4302673
> ...


I was surprised to see your humidity that low (~30-ish %) but it's likely just me not understanding. The VPD charts I checked:


----------



## Ibn Vapin (Mar 19, 2019)

led1k said:


> I was surprised to see your humidity that low (~30-ish %) but it's likely just me not understanding. The VPD charts I checked:
> View attachment 4303222 View attachment 4303223


I'd guess bc tent doors are open?


----------



## Or_Gro (Mar 19, 2019)

led1k said:


> I was surprised to see your humidity that low (~30-ish %) but it's likely just me not understanding. The VPD charts I checked:
> View attachment 4303222 View attachment 4303223


My rh’s are in the upper 50s to low 60s...if you are referring to rhs in pics, that’s what they get down to when i’m working in the tents...


----------



## WeedSexWeightsShakes (Mar 19, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Thanks, was just going to discuss that...
> 
> But, first, i hope the house is now a done deal, and that you are getting ready to move in, get situated, and get growing.
> 
> Also hope your wife, and soon to be born daddy’s girl are doing well.


House is done deal. The other day we took the carpet out of the future grow room and put in the extra waterproof laminate they left. Like $700 worth of flooring they left so that was awesome lol. Slowly been moving things. Have the big move coming this weekend. 
Wife has been doing great overall. We have an ultrasound Friday because last dr appointment she measured too small so they just want to make sure the little girl is doing good. 
Think the defoliation slowed stretch down or just the strain?


----------



## Or_Gro (Mar 19, 2019)

WeedSexWeightsShakes said:


> House is done deal. The other day we took the carpet out of the future grow room and put in the extra waterproof laminate they left. Like $700 worth of flooring they left so that was awesome lol. Slowly been moving things. Have the big move coming this weekend.
> Wife has been doing great overall. We have an ultrasound Friday because last dr appointment she measured too small so they just want to make sure the little girl is doing good.
> Think the defoliation slowed stretch down or just the strain?


Good news on house/growroom, hoping doc gives you the good word on Friday.

Number of tops at 12:12 was probably the most important factor ([40 tops x 4” stretch/8 mains=20” per main; 15” per main if you use 3” stretch], compare to lengths of mains on previous grow mentioned above); timing of defol not defol itself, significantly contributed as well, but to much lesser extent ...decreasing the total height stretch per main and lateral.

These two things are useful tools, glad i could bracket them somewhat, for future use...


----------



## Ibn Vapin (Mar 19, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Good news on house/growroom, hoping doc gives you the good word on Friday.
> 
> Number of tops at 12:12 was probably the most important factor ([40 tops x 4”/8 mains=20” per main], compare to lengths of mains on previous grow mentioned above), timing of defol not defol itself, significantly contributed as well, but to much lesser extent ...decreasing the total height stretch per main and lateral.
> 
> These two things are useful tools, glad i could bracket them somewhat, for future use...


Lot of control that'll give you. My brain's already perkkalatin what you could do with that.


----------



## Brock_Fawkin_Samson (Mar 19, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Will start to harvest moms on Wednesday. This go round, will be testing air dry in paper grocery bags vs freeze dry in a harvest right machine.
> 
> Will harvest, trim, and weigh; then put half of each plant through each method. When “dry”, according to each method, weights will be taken, and mosture content of samples will be determined, using oven-dry and moisture meter methods.
> 
> ...


Very interested in seeing these results!


----------



## purpaterp (Mar 19, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Day15 from flip: Stars forming...
> View attachment 4303073
> 
> 6x96
> ...


Dude you are very talented! How do you get a trunk like that on a plant?


----------



## Or_Gro (Mar 19, 2019)

purpaterp said:


> Dude you are very talented! How do you get a trunk like that on a plant?


Thanks man...the recipe is in the thread, anyone can do it.


----------



## Or_Gro (Mar 20, 2019)

Day 16 from flip: They’re lighting up...

6x96
   

8x288


----------



## Or_Gro (Mar 20, 2019)

A good thing about low....


----------



## Or_Gro (Mar 20, 2019)

Sharpening up my...


----------



## led1k (Mar 20, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> My rh’s are in the upper 50s to low 60s...if you are referring to rhs in pics, that’s what they get down to when i’m working in the tents...


I feel better now! @Ibn Vapin had the guess and now confirmation.  The pics in the "lighting up" post are the happiest I've seen.


----------



## Or_Gro (Mar 20, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Sharpening up my...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Harvested a little over 2.5 lbs (trimmed wet wt) from 3 mother plants: Jack Herer (front left), Original Glue (middle right), and Trainwreck (back right). Will harvest remaining 3 plants after first freeze dryer load is done.

 

Half into paper grocery bags to air dry, still on stems; other half into freeze dryer, buds removed from stems.

Samples (10-12g) of each strain in 100F oven currently to determine dry weight and moisture content at harvest. Afterwards, samples will go to QA dept for testing.

Jack Herer
freeze dryer tray

grocery bag


Original Glue
freeze dryer tray

grocery bag



Forgot to take pic of Trainwreck tray
grocery bag


----------



## Steakbomb (Mar 20, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> View attachment 4303793
> 
> Harvested a little over 2.5 lbs (trimmed wet wt) from 3 mother plants: Jack Herer (front left), Original Glue (middle right), and Trainwreck (back right). Will harvest remaining 3 plants after first freeze dryer load is done.
> 
> ...


Are you freeze drying with the intent of pressing rosin? I'm assuming it doesn't achieve the same thing as drying for smoking the flowers but I really have no idea


----------



## Or_Gro (Mar 20, 2019)

Steakbomb said:


> Are you freeze drying with the intent of pressing rosin? I'm assuming it doesn't achieve the same thing as drying for smoking the flowers but I really have no idea


I’m doing it to see what diff is, since i have access to the freeze dryer...it’s main purpose is for drying bubble hash, to make the best quality rosin.


----------



## Ibn Vapin (Mar 20, 2019)

Steakbomb said:


> Are you freeze drying with the intent of pressing rosin? I'm assuming it doesn't achieve the same thing as drying for smoking the flowers but I really have no idea


I'm not super sure there's a lot of difference in the end result, just one's done with the stuff and the other lets the water evaporate out?


----------



## Or_Gro (Mar 20, 2019)

Ibn Vapin said:


> I'm not super sure there's a lot of difference in the end result, just one's done with the stuff and the other lets the water evaporate out?


We’ll see...


----------



## Or_Gro (Mar 21, 2019)

Day 17 from flip: All four strains developing pistils on tops and along stems. 288s a day or two behind 96s.

6x96
 

8x288


----------



## StickyBudHound (Mar 21, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Will start to harvest moms on Wednesday. This go round, will be testing air dry in paper grocery bags vs freeze dry in a harvest right machine.
> 
> Will harvest, trim, and weigh; then put half of each plant through each method. When “dry”, according to each method, weights will be taken, and mosture content of samples will be determined, using oven-dry and moisture meter methods.
> 
> ...


While looking for better curing methods, I ran across this. 

"Salt Lake City’s Harvest Right has freeze-drying unitsthat shorten the curing process to just 24-36 hours"

https://www.leafly.com/news/growing/new-methods-technologies-curing-cannabis

We're gonna need a full report on that.


----------



## Or_Gro (Mar 21, 2019)

StickyBudHound said:


> While looking for better curing methods, I ran across this.
> 
> "Salt Lake City’s Harvest Right has freeze-drying unitsthat shorten the curing process to just 24-36 hours"
> 
> ...


For sure it shortens drying process, this load will be done in less than 36hrs....that’s why these machines are used for drying bubblehash with minimal oxidation.


(Upper right is total elapsed time, center is current time remaining in final cycle)

Curing bud (bubble doesn’t need to be cured) is a whole other ballgame, that is the real test...

I’m on it...in addition to smoking a j or 2 when both drying methods are complete, i’ll separately jar some of both with bovedas, to cure; i’ll also separately press some of both for “live” rosin.


----------



## Or_Gro (Mar 21, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Day 17 from flip: All four strains developing pistils on tops and along stems. 288s a day or two behind 96s.
> 
> 6x96
> View attachment 4304070 View attachment 4304071
> ...


Afterburners lit!

Considering how low the girls are and how much height there is to play with, now that the plants are fully committed to flowering mode, i’ve turned on the qb35s (red, deep red, far red) in the 288 tent and the far red in the 96 tent (96s have red and deep red built in), for full lights on, to get emerson effect.

6x96
 
Without

With
 

8x288

Without

With
 


(difficult to see red and deep red in 96 tent since they are embedded among white leds, which are much more intense; far reds are so dim, you barely see them in either tent.)

Next week, after seeing how the emerson far red affects stretching, and when most of stretch is done, i’ll extend far red into first 15 mins of lightsoff, for initiator effect.


----------



## Ibn Vapin (Mar 21, 2019)

Far red are your 18s right?


----------



## Or_Gro (Mar 21, 2019)

Ibn Vapin said:


> Far red are your 18s right?


Qb 18s and 35s are same thing, one is diy, other is full kit. They contain red (630nm) , deep red (670nm), and far red (730nm) diodes, on same circuit, so it’s all or none.

 

The 288s don’t have any supplemental reds, so for emerson effect they need to be supplemented with all three types of reds.

The 96s are white leds (diff diodes than 288s) with supplemental red and deep red. To get emerson effect, they need to be supplemented with far red. I am using a 4’ growbright far red bar (735 nm) for this.

There is a 4’ growbright far red bar in each tent. 

Since i cannot separately control the far red diodes in the qb35s, the growbright far red bar will be used in the 288 tent to provide the far red used in first 15 mins of lightsoff, for initiator effect.

The growbright far red bar in the 96 tent can just be left on for the additional first 15 mins of lightsoff, for the initiator effect.

As i mentioned before, i’ll turn both bars on for initiator effect next week, when most of stretch is complete, as far red is involved in increasing stretch (as well as putting plants in instantaneous sleep mode and to boost flowering, for initiator effect) and i don’t want to overdo it this week.


----------



## WeedSexWeightsShakes (Mar 21, 2019)

I got a lot of stretch this grow. A couple are probably 6ft now. Getting excited about the new grow room. Got my 115 gal reservoirs yesterday, all 12 of my fotop 800 boards, drivers and flood kits should be at the house, need to pick up pumps and tables from the grow shop. Just waiting for the tables to arrive at the grow shop.


----------



## Or_Gro (Mar 21, 2019)

WeedSexWeightsShakes said:


> I got a lot of stretch this grow. A couple are probably 6ft now. Getting excited about the new grow room. Got my 115 gal reservoirs yesterday, all 12 of my fotop 800 boards, drivers and flood kits should be at the house, need to pick up pumps and tables from the grow shop. Just waiting for the tables to arrive at the grow shop.


Luvin it dude! Can’t wait to see your setup and some badass girls thankin Jah the almighty....


----------



## Or_Gro (Mar 21, 2019)

Update on controlled variables.

Main lights: 12:12 at ~1050ppfd
Emersons: 12:12
Initiators: off for now
Arcadia 14% uva 30% uvb: running at ~ 75uW/sq cm for six 15 min periods throughout lights on

Air temp: 83-86F
RH: 50-55%
Circulation fans: 3 fans running per tent, 24x7, at lowest speed.

Water temp: ~68F
pH: 6.1
EC: 1.6, technaflora nutes


----------



## Or_Gro (Mar 22, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> View attachment 4303793
> 
> Harvested a little over 2.5 lbs (trimmed wet wt) from 3 mother plants: Jack Herer (front left), Original Glue (middle right), and Trainwreck (back right). Will harvest remaining 3 plants after first freeze dryer load is done.
> 
> ...



Some before/after freeze dry shots...75% moisture content at harvest, 0% moisture content after freeze dry.....

Jack Herer:
 

Original Glue:
 

Trainwreck (no before shot):


Magnify for maximum droolage!!!

2 jars each, with boveda 62s, to be brought back to curing rh%, then measured for moisture content % at 62% rh equilibrium...to provide mc%:rh% equivalence, for future use.

At that point, one jar of each will cure, the other will be pressed for live rosin...

Will do same once air-dry samples have reached snap dry.


----------



## Or_Gro (Mar 22, 2019)

Day 18 from flip: Pistil balls forming.

6x96
  

8x288


----------



## StickyBudHound (Mar 22, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Some before/after freeze dry shots...75% moisture content at harvest, 0% moisture content after freeze dry.....
> 
> Jack Herer:
> View attachment 4304658 View attachment 4304659
> ...


Is there any smell after freeze dried/cured? What's the weight now? Have you tried any yet?


----------



## Or_Gro (Mar 22, 2019)

StickyBudHound said:


> Is there any smell after freeze dried/cured? What's the weight now? Have you tried any yet?
> 
> View attachment 4304737


Light weight, fluffy, resin-covered, smells like dope straight from plant.

Weights altogether when everything dry...

Hasn’t gone to qa yet, but most definitely outstanding potency, i snuck a single one-hit trainwreck bongation early and another jack herer one just now...have a good feling about that report...gotta be patient for air dry batches, rehydration of all to 62%rh, a little pressing, then the pre-cure smoke-off ceremony....later, the post-cure smoke off...



Personally, i can’t wait to see/smell/taste/enjoy the rosin part...


----------



## Or_Gro (Mar 22, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Some before/after freeze dry shots...75% moisture content at harvest, 0% moisture content after freeze dry.....
> 
> Jack Herer:
> View attachment 4304658 View attachment 4304659
> ...


The jack herer works...too.


----------



## Or_Gro (Mar 23, 2019)

Day 19 from flip: Beauties, eh?

6x96
 

8x288
 

Every fanleaf you can see has a budlet attached to it...


----------



## Ibn Vapin (Mar 23, 2019)

Looking amazing bro, but I have a serious complaint that I can't rate all these posts winners!!!


----------



## Or_Gro (Mar 23, 2019)

Ibn Vapin said:


> Looking amazing bro, but I have a serious complaint that I can't rate all these posts winners!!!


Then YOU be the winner...

Btw, what’s the mystery seed you have popping?


----------



## Ibn Vapin (Mar 23, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Then YOU be the winner...
> 
> Btw, what’s the mystery seed you have popping?


Green Crack


----------



## Or_Gro (Mar 23, 2019)

Ibn Vapin said:


> Green Crack


Oh yeah, the most diffuckult strain i’ve grown...i’ll harvest a gc mom today and see if the potency is worth it, i’ve sampled the other 3 strains and they are pretty damn good, so gc may not be worth all the extra worry & work...maybe you’ll get a better pheno...


----------



## Ibn Vapin (Mar 23, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Oh yeah, the most diffuckult strain i’ve grown...i’ll harvest a gc mom today and see if the potency is worth it, i’ve sampled the other 3 strains and they are pretty damn good, so gc may not be worth all the extra worry & work...maybe you’ll get a better pheno...


What all specific issues have you had? I hope I get a better pheno too, if you struggled I'd sweat bullets lol


----------



## Or_Gro (Mar 23, 2019)

Ibn Vapin said:


> What all specific issues have you had? I hope I get a better pheno too, if you struggled I'd sweat bullets lol


The list would be shorter if you asked about what were the good points...

Mine seemed/seem to be sensitive to almost anything: temp, humidity, nutes, ph, light intensity...

I just have to pay attention to the littlest changes in how it looks, and then watch to see if that change gets worse, then figure out what to do...if you have probs, i’ll be here...


----------



## Or_Gro (Mar 23, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Light weight, fluffy, resin-covered, smells like dope straight from plant.
> 
> Weights altogether when everything dry...
> 
> ...



@StickyBudHound , i’ve tasted each of the 3 strains that i freeze dried so far. I’ll compare against the air dried ones when they’re done, but the freeze dried ones aren’t harsh or grassy. 

I don’t get much flavor out of burning weed, so if there is a big connoisseur flavor diff, i can’t tell...but, i’ll be able to tell from the rosin.

One noticeable thing is the texture of the freeze dried material: very soft, fluffy, light wt, even the stems are soft - closest thing i can think of is a cotton ball.


----------



## Steakbomb (Mar 23, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> @StickyBudHound , i’ve tasted each of the 3 strains that i freeze dried so far. I’ll compare against the air dried ones when they’re done, but the freeze dried ones aren’t harsh or grassy.
> 
> I don’t get much flavor out of burning weed, so if there is a big connoisseur flavor diff, i can’t tell...but, i’ll be able to tell from the rosin.
> 
> One noticeable thing is the texture of the freeze dried material: very soft, fluffy, light wt, even the stems are soft - closest thing i can think of is a cotton ball.


You could do like schplakken on GC and vacuum-seal the fluffy buds to make them dense...

Or just press them. Yeah. Press them.


----------



## Or_Gro (Mar 23, 2019)

Steakbomb said:


> You could do like schplakken on GC and vacuum-seal the fluffy buds to make them dense...
> 
> Or just press them. Yeah. Press them.


Or roll some spliff, or some gatling bowls, or pipe, or vape, etc, etc, etc...


----------



## Or_Gro (Mar 23, 2019)

UVB starting to burn a few spots on Green Crack plants in each tent (bottom right) at about 18”, none of the other 3 strains showing damage in either tent, eventhough the other strains are same or closer to lights.

So, i reset lights...mainlights of each config is about 24” above the Green Crack in each tent, with uv lights a couple inches below.

6x96




8x288


----------



## Or_Gro (Mar 23, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Or roll some spliff, or some gatling bowls, or pipe, or vape, etc, etc, etc...


Btw, they aren’t fluffy buds, the freeze dry process makes them feel that way...


----------



## Ibn Vapin (Mar 23, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Btw, they aren’t fluffy buds, the freeze dry process makes them feel that way...


I'd guess the freeze drying keeps the fibers from stiffening with how it peels the water out. I don't get an awful lot of flavor taste from burning bud either. If I vape it I can a bit, or dabbing like you said.


----------



## Or_Gro (Mar 23, 2019)

Ibn Vapin said:


> I'd guess the freeze drying keeps the fibers from stiffening with how it peels the water out. I don't get an awful lot of flavor taste from burning bud either. If I vape it I can a bit, or dabbing like you said.


We’ll see what happens as they rehydrate w the bovedas...

Not sure what curing would do, it’s already smooooth...


----------



## Ibn Vapin (Mar 23, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> We’ll see what happens as they rehydrate w the bovedas...
> 
> Not sure what curing would do, it’s already smooooth...


It's gonna get your QA dept fucked up is what it's gonna do


----------



## Or_Gro (Mar 24, 2019)

Day 20 from flip: Pistil balls galore. Each plant has at least 40 mains/laterals at canopy top, each with 5 to 7 node pairs of tightly stacked pistil balls plus cola tip.

At same point in previous grow the 288 config had 16-20 mains/laterals at canopy top, each with 7 to 9 node pairs of widely spaced pistil balls plus cola tip.

6x96
 

8x288
 

Getting shaggy again....


----------



## Or_Gro (Mar 24, 2019)

Wakey, Bakey dudes!


----------



## Or_Gro (Mar 24, 2019)

Current Spectrum...from pistil development thru harvest i am trying to match each light config’s red spectrum. Cuz, this grow is about maximizing flower yield, red is the most important spectral band for flowering, and acceptable red lights are available to supplement each type light config.

If i can closely match the red bands for each light, in terms of key peaks and total relative intensity, then, what remains unmatched and any interplay between that and the reds will be the sources of any yield differences related to the white diodes of the 96 vs 288. It’s these non-red spectrum bands that make up the majority of the relative intensity and are driving the colortemps of the two configs: ~3400K for 96s, 3000K for 288s.

Here is my current best effort at matching the red spectrum (area to right of vertical line). I will take one more shot at it when some additional lights arrive.

Overall, both configs have almost exactly the same area, in the same sub-bands: 620nm (red), 660nm (deep red), and 740nm (far red). The peaks are somewhat sharper for the 96 config, the 288 config has somewhat more relative intensity in those same wavelengths.

The far red sub-band is the most different, which if significant, should stretch the plants under the 96 config a little more than the plants under the 288 config...not evident yet.

6x96 Emerson


8x288 Emerson


Since the far red content of the emerson lights hasn’t noticeably stretched plants, i’m planning to start initiator lighting (far red for 1st 15 mins of lightsout) on Day 22.


----------



## StickyBudHound (Mar 24, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> @StickyBudHound , i’ve tasted each of the 3 strains that i freeze dried so far. I’ll compare against the air dried ones when they’re done, but the freeze dried ones aren’t harsh or grassy.
> 
> I don’t get much flavor out of burning weed, so if there is a big connoisseur flavor diff, i can’t tell...but, i’ll be able to tell from the rosin.
> 
> One noticeable thing is the texture of the freeze dried material: very soft, fluffy, light wt, even the stems are soft - closest thing i can think of is a cotton ball.


Cool. Thanks for the report! Once they're rehydrated to 62% please let me know how it changes it up. I agree, I don't normally get a lot of flavor difference between strains but, I do taste subtle hints of those different terps. The lemons, berries, pines, etc. Parts of the smell bouquet. 

Its interesting how it changed the texture of the bud, smoothed out like the cotton ball you compared it to, all soft feeling. I don't know that I've ever seen what a freeze drier does to the products that come out of it.


----------



## Or_Gro (Mar 24, 2019)

StickyBudHound said:


> Cool. Thanks for the report! Once they're rehydrated to 62% please let me know how it changes it up. I agree, I don't normally get a lot of flavor difference between strains but, I do taste subtle hints of those different terps. The lemons, berries, pines, etc. Parts of the smell bouquet.
> 
> Its interesting how it changed the texture of the bud, smoothed out like the cotton ball you compared it to, all soft feeling. I don't know that I've ever seen what a freeze drier does to the products that come out of it.


I’m looking forward to seeing how rehydration to 62% rh goes (and what mc% that is), especially regarding taste/smell and texture....

Cracked jars for a few minutes, nice odor recovery goin on...

Air dry goin slow and easy...looking forward to pre-cure smoke off...


----------



## StickyBudHound (Mar 24, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> I’m looking forward to seeing how rehydration to 62% goes, especially regarding taste/smell and texture....
> 
> Cracked jars for a few minutes, nice odor recovery goin on...
> 
> Air dry goin slow and easy...looking forward to pre-cure smoke off...


Hunter tells me he removes his from the Wedryer after about 6 days. That's a fairly good slow dry. There's too many variables to say whether or not the end result will be as good as the mfr says but, Hunter seems to have a good opinion about it. 

They'll probably still hang in the mother room. I've been monitoring and it's staying at a consistent 70° to 72° with RH averaging 60%. Can't ask for better, really.


----------



## Or_Gro (Mar 24, 2019)

StickyBudHound said:


> Hunter tells me he removes his from the Wedryer after about 6 days. That's a fairly good slow dry. There's too many variables to say whether or not the end result will be as good as the mfr says but, Hunter seems to have a good opinion about it.
> 
> They'll probably still hang in the mother room. I've been monitoring and it's staying at a consistent 70° to 72° with RH averaging 60%. Can't ask for better, really.


Simple, easy, right temp/rh....no brainer...


----------



## StickyBudHound (Mar 24, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Simple, easy, right temp/rh....no brainer...


That and, I'm liking the ability to dry that much product in such a relatively small space. I'll still have room for more if I need it. The double duty of the room seems to be mutually beneficial.


----------



## rollinghempcdb (Mar 24, 2019)

You'd recommend 8 x 288 boards vs 4 total? I'm gonna be setting up a 4x4 soon. Would I better going with 550 panel?. Looking good bro


----------



## Or_Gro (Mar 24, 2019)

StickyBudHound said:


> That and, I'm liking the ability to dry that much product in such a relatively small space. I'll still have room for more if I need it. The double duty of the room seems to be mutually beneficial.


2 birds, 1 stone.....r


----------



## Or_Gro (Mar 24, 2019)

rollinghempcdb said:


> You'd recommend 8 x 288 boards vs 4 total? I'm gonna be setting up a 4x4 soon. Would I better going with 550 panel?. Looking good bro


What i’d do today, if i used 288s, in a 4x4, for max performance with 4 plants::

- DIY

- 4 pairs of 288s, w slate heatsinks

- 1 driver per pair, minimum hlg-240h-2100a (insist on “a” version for max dimming flexiblity), locate drivers outside of tent

- a light meter (lux is fine, ppfd if can afford)

- four qb18(diy) or four qb35(full kit)

- one 4’ growbright far red bar

- co2

- environmental controller (i use titan controls saturn 6)

- light controller or timers

- 300-400 cfm exhaust fan

- oscillating fans

Get it dialed in and follow advice here:
http://fluence.science/wp-content/uploads/2016/09/High-PPFD-Cultivation-Guide-9.27.16.pdf

You can do lb+ per plant, dwc...with mod to high yield strains...


----------



## Steakbomb (Mar 24, 2019)

I've been thinking about a unitized fixture for a 4x4... Pair of 288s with some of these fixed on:
https://www.rapidled.com/solderless-cree-xp-e-far-red-led/
https://www.rapidled.com/solderless-cree-xp-e-he-photo-red-660nm-led/
I'd probably do individual heatsinks for the 288s so I could space them slightly and get the red leds spread out across the whole fixture.

I really wish there was an easy-ish way to DIY a central controller for the two different red bands AND the 288s.

Ooh - maybe add some uv-a or infrared leds too...


----------



## Or_Gro (Mar 24, 2019)

Steakbomb said:


> I've been thinking about a unitized fixture for a 4x4... Pair of 288s with some of these fixed on:
> https://www.rapidled.com/solderless-cree-xp-e-far-red-led/
> https://www.rapidled.com/solderless-cree-xp-e-he-photo-red-660nm-led/
> I'd probably do individual heatsinks for the 288s so I could space them slightly and get the red leds spread out across the whole fixture.
> ...


Checkout bluefish controller on rapidled site...you learn how to use it, then teach me how to use mine...


----------



## Steakbomb (Mar 24, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Checkout bluefish controller on rapidled site...you learn how to use it, then teach me how to use mine...


It doesn't look like they can dim the hlg series drivers undfortunately. I've been examining the bluefish & bluefish mini for a little bit here... One mini per fixture would be sweet if it _could_ manage everything!


----------



## Or_Gro (Mar 24, 2019)

Steakbomb said:


> It doesn't look like they can dim the hlg series drivers undfortunately. I've been examining the bluefish & bluefish mini for a little bit here... One mini per fixture would be sweet if it _could_ manage everything!


Controllers for ac/dc are the next frontier...


----------



## Or_Gro (Mar 25, 2019)

Day 21 from flip: All’s well.

6x96
 

8x288


----------



## Or_Gro (Mar 25, 2019)

Not wasting time w these 8-9 week strains. Did the hopefully last major defol on the girls in 96 tent. The 288 girls are a couple days behind, so i’ll defol them on Wednesday.

6x96


----------



## Or_Gro (Mar 26, 2019)

Day 22 since flip: Startin to look a lot like screenless scroglined reefer....gonna see if these yuge plumbing systems can support 60 or so pineapples, each....288 girls go to beauty shop tomorrow

6x96
 

8x288


----------



## Frank Cannon (Mar 26, 2019)

60, you greedy bastard
What sort of lux you running with the 96s, still 70k? 
Insane bro, nice work...


----------



## Or_Gro (Mar 26, 2019)

Frank Cannon said:


> 60, you greedy bastard
> What sort of lux you running with the 96s, still 70k?
> Insane bro, nice work...


Thanks man!

We’ll see whether they turn out grenade or pineapple...

96s
 

288s
 

Took the day off...lookin downhill:

 

Gotta love the US left coast...

Uphill view later...


----------



## Or_Gro (Mar 26, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Thanks man!
> 
> We’ll see whether they turn out grenade or pineapple...
> 
> ...


Uphill, gotta take a snowcat beyond that last lift...

 
Timberline, Mt. Hood, Oregon


----------



## EmeraldØsiris (Mar 26, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Uphill, gotta take a snowcat beyond that last lift...
> 
> View attachment 4307112
> Timberline, Mt. Hood, Oregon


Miss Oregon... Bend/Eug.... Just curious, how long of a vegtime?


----------



## Or_Gro (Mar 26, 2019)

EmeraldØsiris said:


> Miss Oregon... Bend/Eug.... Just curious, how long of a vegtime?



You prob replied b4 seeing second pic w location.

41 days of training/topping to get 8 mains, and 14 days of growing to 12:12 height....55 days total from leaving cloner to 12:12


----------



## EmeraldØsiris (Mar 26, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> You prob replied b4 seeing second pic w location.
> 
> I really don’t know what veg time means for mainlines...but i typically call beginning of veg when there are three nodes on the latst set of mains....so 41 days of training/topping to get 8 mains, and 14 days of growing to 12:12 height....55 days total from leaving cloner to 12:12


Never carved Mt. Hood before. Mt. Bachelor tho! Looks good!


----------



## Or_Gro (Mar 27, 2019)

Day 23 since flip: Started initiator effect lighting...far red light only, for first 15 mins of lightsout...mainlights & emersons 12h lightson:12h lightsoff.

288 girls got crewcuts, and they’re still pouting. I’m thinkin 




Exchanged CO2 tanks for third set, another 11-day run.

6x96
  

8x288
  

Gonna drain-n-refill nutesoup friday on 96 girls, saturday on 288 girls.


----------



## Or_Gro (Mar 27, 2019)

View from above...


----------



## Or_Gro (Mar 28, 2019)

Day 24 from flip: Looking good, feeling good.

6x96
 

8x288


----------



## Steakbomb (Mar 28, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Day 24 from flip: Looking good, feeling good.
> 
> 6x96
> View attachment 4308055 View attachment 4308056
> ...


Those tops are so flat and even! A sea of fat buds is not too far away - and since they stayed short due to the number of tops, you'll probably be in good shape for a single-round harvest this grow.


----------



## Or_Gro (Mar 28, 2019)

Steakbomb said:


> Those tops are so flat and even! A sea of fat buds is not too far away - and since they stayed short due to the number of tops, you'll probably be in good shape for a single-round harvest this grow.


----------



## WeedSexWeightsShakes (Mar 28, 2019)

Heck ya lookin great as usual.


----------



## Or_Gro (Mar 28, 2019)

WeedSexWeightsShakes said:


> Heck ya lookin great as usual.


Thanks man, hope all is well with you & yours...


----------



## WeedSexWeightsShakes (Mar 28, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Thanks man, hope all is well with you & yours...


This grow is looking really good. Canopy isn’t great but everything else is on point so far. Buds are already getting decent size for it being week 4. Have to move them this Sunday tho. That is going to be a real pain lol. Breakdown tents, move everything and set it back up lol.

Most recent clip


----------



## Or_Gro (Mar 28, 2019)

WeedSexWeightsShakes said:


> This grow is looking really good. Canopy isn’t great but everything else is on point so far. Buds are already getting decent size for it being week 4. Have to move them this Sunday tho. That is going to be a real pain lol. Breakdown tents, move everything and set it back up lol.
> 
> Most recent clip



Great week 4 dude!

Lookin like detasseling time...

boy are you gonna have fun Sunday....


----------



## WeedSexWeightsShakes (Mar 28, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Great week 4 dude!
> 
> Lookin like detasseling time...
> 
> boy are you gonna have fun Sunday....


Yea they need some defoliation done. I figured Sunday would be a great day to do it lol. Probably have the wife do that while I set it all back up. I think I’m going to turn the lights off Saturday night so when they get some light while moving them it shouldn’t stress them too much, I’m hoping. Then start the regular schedule back up Sunday night. Or should I wait till Monday?


----------



## Or_Gro (Mar 28, 2019)

WeedSexWeightsShakes said:


> Yea they need some defoliation done. I figured Sunday would be a great day to do it lol. Probably have the wife do that while I set it all back up. I think I’m going to turn the lights off Saturday night so when they get some light while moving them it shouldn’t stress them too much, I’m hoping. Then start the regular schedule back up Sunday night. Or should I wait till Monday?


Got any far red?


----------



## WeedSexWeightsShakes (Mar 28, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Got any far red?


I only have 4 pucks


----------



## Or_Gro (Mar 28, 2019)

WeedSexWeightsShakes said:


> I only have 4 pucks



Try to get them as close to 10-12 hrs of sleep as possible.

Spread 3 pucks across your big tent, one in small tent, and turn on for 15 mins when it’s beddybye time. Should be enuff to put them to sleep after shocking the shite out of them with the move...

It’ll work out just fine...


----------



## Ibn Vapin (Mar 28, 2019)

Could also move the plants and lights first, then get them set in a closet and close the door while you guys finish the move.


----------



## Or_Gro (Mar 29, 2019)

Day 25 from flip: Pistil ball city.

      

6x96
 

8x288


----------



## diggs99 (Mar 29, 2019)

Looking great man

Love seeing the comparison shots, you did an amazing job training them , they all look the same, just different sizes lol


----------



## StickyBudHound (Mar 29, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Day 25 from flip: Pistil ball city.
> 
> View attachment 4308545 View attachment 4308546 View attachment 4308547 View attachment 4308548 View attachment 4308549 View attachment 4308550
> 
> ...


Game on Garth! They're filling in quick.


----------



## Or_Gro (Mar 29, 2019)

diggs99 said:


> Looking great man
> 
> Love seeing the comparison shots, you did an amazing job training them , they all look the same, just different sizes lol


Thanks man!


----------



## Or_Gro (Mar 29, 2019)

StickyBudHound said:


> Game on Garth! They're filling in quick.


Thanks dawg!


----------



## Or_Gro (Mar 29, 2019)

Both tents got nutesoup changeout today.

To review, i use the initial fill of water thru 12:12, adjusting nutes, pH, and water - unless, there is some root issue. At 12:12, i changeout nutesoup, switching from veg to bloom nutes; after pistil balls form/end of stretch, i changeout nutesoup and refill with same mix as before; changeout again, about 7-10 days before i want to be able to harvest, then refill w pre-flush mix; and finally, flush three days later.

EC 1.6, pH 6.1, 1mL GFF, 68F


----------



## Or_Gro (Mar 29, 2019)

Sleepytime...


----------



## Vicenetefernandez (Mar 29, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Sleepytime...
> 
> View attachment 4308873


Good Night don't let the Bed Bugs BiTe....


----------



## Or_Gro (Mar 29, 2019)

Vicenetefernandez said:


> Good Night don't let the Bed Bugs BiTe....


Thanks man...hope all’s well with you...


----------



## Or_Gro (Mar 30, 2019)

Day 26 from flip: Makin pistils...and trichs...starting to smell like a tropical fruit market in each tent....

6x96
  

8x288


----------



## Or_Gro (Mar 30, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> I’m looking forward to seeing how rehydration to 62% rh goes (and what mc% that is), especially regarding taste/smell and texture....
> 
> Cracked jars for a few minutes, nice odor recovery goin on...
> 
> Air dry goin slow and easy...looking forward to pre-cure smoke off...


Jarred the air-dry portions of the first three moms yesterday (9 days)...twisted a trainwreck, no noticeable diff on potency vs freeze-dry. Air-dry noticeably harsher, greener....

Will try the other two in the next day or two...compare vs freeze-dry when both de-/re-hydrate to boveda level. And take weights.


----------



## Or_Gro (Mar 30, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Day 26 from flip: Makin pistils...and trichs...starting to smell like a tropical fruit market in each tent....
> 
> 6x96
> View attachment 4309116 View attachment 4309118 View attachment 4309119
> ...


Current Lights....

6x96


8x288


The 96s are definitely less efficient, but having the capability to individually adjust intensity over each plant would make the wattage go up for the 288s, since plant height diffs now limit intensity for shorter plants.

At some point i’m gonna rebuild my 288 fixtures, to at least add separate drivers/dimmers for each pair of 288s, maybe 4 separate fixtures for max flexibility.

I’ll test some additional reds this week, then even out the plant heights, and readjust lights for more even canopy.

Turned UVs back on today, after turning them off after defol, to reduce stress on juvenile leaves. Still at same intensity, still at 15min/hr spread over 6 hrs or 1.5 hrs total. 

After these big defols, none of the remaining leaves have been acclimated to uv, so gotta start at beginning each time, to minimize damage. 

The colas should be dripping by harvest, w the uvb...i made some nice-sized finger hash balls when trimming the moms (no uvb), any incremental amount the uvb adds will make these colas ridiculously sick!


----------



## Or_Gro (Mar 31, 2019)

Day 27 from flip: Makin colas...

 

6x96
 

8x288


----------



## Ibn Vapin (Mar 31, 2019)

Gorgeous bro, gorgeous. Still praying hard, I love it.


----------



## Or_Gro (Mar 31, 2019)

Ibn Vapin said:


> Gorgeous bro, gorgeous. Still praying hard, I love it.


Thanks man! Can’t wait to see what comes of 2 or 3 pistil flushes....


----------



## Ibn Vapin (Mar 31, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Thanks man! Can’t wait to see what comes of 2 or 3 pistil flushes....


Me too!


----------



## StickyBudHound (Mar 31, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Day 27 from flip: Makin colas...
> 
> View attachment 4309694
> 
> ...


Neat pic looking through from one tent to the other! I agree with Ibn, just gorgeous looking!


----------



## Tomzie246 (Mar 31, 2019)

Hay I see a few of your posts when i first joined gc and must have just missed you when i got there.
had to come over here and follow the grow journals if you don't mind.!
the plants are looking awesome im very interested on the outcome.
im popping in this diary every day for updateds. best of luck --not that you need it.


----------



## Or_Gro (Mar 31, 2019)

StickyBudHound said:


> Neat pic looking through from one tent to the other! I agree with Ibn, just gorgeous looking!


Thanks dawg! I thought that was a cool one...


----------



## Or_Gro (Mar 31, 2019)

Tomzie246 said:


> Hay I see a few of your posts when i first joined gc and must have just missed you when i got there.
> had to come over here and follow the grow journals if you don't mind.!
> the plants are looking awesome im very interested on the outcome.
> im popping in this diary every day for updateds. best of luck --not that you need it.


Thanks man! Enjoy...


----------



## Or_Gro (Mar 31, 2019)

A little trainwreck dabbage, from freeze-dry...

Part 1


----------



## Or_Gro (Mar 31, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> A little trainwreck dabbage, from freeze-dry...
> 
> Part 1
> 
> View attachment 4309803 View attachment 4309804 View attachment 4309805 View attachment 4309806 View attachment 4309809 View attachment 4309810 View attachment 4309812 View attachment 4309813 View attachment 4309814 View attachment 4309817


Part 2


----------



## Ibn Vapin (Mar 31, 2019)

Mmmm

Mmmhm

I'm dabbing some Amnesia OG myself right now. It tastes sorta like...pine incense maybe. Or incense-incense. It's nice. Like uh. A burgundy gold or something with some smokiness. Yep.


----------



## Or_Gro (Mar 31, 2019)

Ibn Vapin said:


> Mmmm
> 
> Mmmhm
> 
> I'm dabbing some Amnesia OG myself right now. It tastes sorta like...pine incense maybe. Or incense-incense. It's nice. Like uh. A burgundy gold or something with some smokiness. Yep.


Amnesia OG, next up on the grow schedule...maybe even a flowering smackdown with some new lights that look like this...

 

Designed by an aussie grower, @Prawn Connery, w a little help from some other rui growers (not me).....


----------



## Ibn Vapin (Mar 31, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Amnesia OG, next up on the grow schedule...maybe even a flowering smackdown with some new lights that look like this...
> 
> View attachment 4309861
> 
> Designed by an aussie grower, @Prawn Connery, w a little help from some other rui growers (not me).....


I hope yours tastes as good as mine does or better, good gravy. I used to eat when I had the munchies and had a new appreciation for the taste of food. Now I'm dabbing and shit I'm like mm, this shit tastes so fkin good. lol. Next thing you know I'll be saving up $ to buy sapphire inserts and stuff.


----------



## Or_Gro (Mar 31, 2019)

Ibn Vapin said:


> I hope yours tastes as good as mine does or better, good gravy. I used to eat when I had the munchies and had a new appreciation for the taste of food. Now I'm dabbing and shit I'm like mm, this shit tastes so fkin good. lol. Next thing you know I'll be saving up $ to buy sapphire inserts and stuff.


Next thing, you’ll be going to cullinary school...


----------



## Ibn Vapin (Mar 31, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Next thing, you’ll be going to cullinary school...


I'm already one step ahead of you bro. I was eyeballing one of those magic butter machines on someone's IG account just the other day lol!!


----------



## Or_Gro (Mar 31, 2019)

Ibn Vapin said:


> I'm already one step ahead of you bro. I was eyeballing one of those magic butter machines on someone's IG account just the other day lol!!


Like this?


----------



## Ibn Vapin (Mar 31, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Like this?
> 
> View attachment 4309877


That one looks exactly like the one I was looking at! rofl. I'm guessing it works pretty well, considering you have a week's worth of straight infused meal's worth of butter there


----------



## Or_Gro (Mar 31, 2019)

Ibn Vapin said:


> That one looks exactly like the one I was looking at! rofl. I'm guessing it works pretty well, considering you have a week's worth of straight infused meal's worth of butter there


Works, makes a whole bunch of stuff, too...boils off ethanol without exploding...that’s always a winner....


----------



## Or_Gro (Mar 31, 2019)

Re uvb:

A comment by @Randomblame in my previous thread:

“Ahh, before I forget, I promised to show something when its done...
Its done..
One of the better looking superlemonhazes and a few macro shots to show what you can expect when using UVB.
I just imagine what a gorilla glue lady wouldlook like with UVB.. Insane!

  “”

Let’s see what we can do to help....an OG (gg4) in each tent....hopin for a solid crystal block of terps-n-cannabinoids on their manifolds....


----------



## Or_Gro (Mar 31, 2019)

I’d just like to re-iterate my comment on the trainwreck rosin...


----------



## Tomzie246 (Mar 31, 2019)

wow the adding of uvb looks insane.


----------



## Ibn Vapin (Mar 31, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Re uvb:
> 
> A comment by @Randomblame in my previous thread:
> 
> ...


via Imgflip Meme Generator


----------



## Or_Gro (Mar 31, 2019)

High Density....in tent city...

6x96


8x288


This could get obscene....


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 1, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> High Density....in tent city...
> 
> 6x96
> View attachment 4309923
> ...


“In tent city”.. get it?...a double-entendre with a ted nugent twist....better than the original, imo...lol...but certainly not at yogi berra level...


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 1, 2019)

Day 28 from flip: About halfway there...and in the middle of a strong 1st flush of pistils.

6x96
 

8x288
 

Although both setups are doin well, startin to see 96s pull ahead on leaf and pistil ball size...Will whip out the callipers and measure at the end of first flush....

288s have a lead on canopy flatness...


----------



## Ibn Vapin (Apr 1, 2019)

Interesting. Not surprising to me that the 96s are slightly bigger.


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 1, 2019)

Ibn Vapin said:


> Interesting. Not surprising to me that the 96s are slightly bigger.


Thinking that the extra blue in 96s is the cause...but could be somewhat better intensity per plant for 96s, due to more flexibility in positioning lights...

would be interesting (for someone else) to substitute 3500K 288s for these 3000k 288s....


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 1, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Hear are the culled sisters, 2 weeks behind the mothers, went 12:12 with 3 nodes on each main (lol), 2 mains oer plant, 2 plants per 4-gal bucket; under 4 96s, no far red...
> 
> View attachment 4292665 View attachment 4292667 View attachment 4292669 View attachment 4292671
> 
> ...



Here are the forgotten culled sister clones of smackdown girls...flushing now, harvest later this week....

two 2-main plants per 4-gal bucket...went 12:12 at 6” w 3 nodes/main...only under 96s, no supplemental reds or uv...



My fingers get sticky just looking at them...


----------



## Steakbomb (Apr 1, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Thinking that the extra blue in 96s is the cause...but could be somewhat better intensity per plant for 96s, due to more flexibility in positioning lights...
> 
> would be interesting (for someone else) to substitute 3500K 288s for these 3000k 288s....


I haven't checked recently, but I think the 288s only come in 3000k and 4000k... Maybe one of each on a 2-board fixture...


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 2, 2019)

Day 29 from flip: Makin pistils like they're goin outta style...

   

6x96
 

8x288
 

Bumping uv to total 3hrs/day, six 1/2hr chunks across mid-lightson.


----------



## Tomzie246 (Apr 2, 2019)

Hay or_gro may i ask how a pistol flush is done my friend.?
tia


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 2, 2019)

Tomzie246 said:


> Hay or_gro may i ask how a pistol flush is done my friend.?
> tia


When referring to pistil flushes, I’m not using “flush” as a verb, i’m using it as a noun. Cannabis plants put out several distinct sets (flushes) of pistils over time.


----------



## Mellow old School (Apr 2, 2019)

Very nice as always *Or_Gro*


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 2, 2019)

Mellow old School said:


> Very nice as always *Or_Gro*


Thanks man!


----------



## Tomzie246 (Apr 2, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> When referring to pistil flushes, I’m not using “flush” as a verb, i’m using it as a noun. Cannabis plants put out several distinct sets (flushes) of pistils over time.


Got it.! my apologise. plants are looking great.


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 2, 2019)

Btw, all the buckets are on wheels, get rotated 180 each day...


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 2, 2019)

Tomzie246 said:


> Got it.! my apologise. plants are looking great.


No need to apologize...good question on a confusing term


----------



## Tomzie246 (Apr 2, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> No need to apologize...good question on a confusing term


Thanks man....I do have another question on how you supplement co2, do you have a closed environment and or have exhaust fans come on at set intervals.?

don't want to come across as a pest, i just love the setups that you have and am planning my next tent setup using led's etc and this thread is gold to me.!
cant thank you enough


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 2, 2019)

Tomzie246 said:


> Thanks man....I do have another question on how you supplement co2, do you have a closed environment and or have exhaust fans come on at set intervals.?
> 
> don't want to come across as a pest, i just love the setups that you have and am planning my next tent setup using led's etc and this thread is gold to me.!
> cant thank you enough


Ask away...no prob...

I use 50lb co2 tanks (std size welding cylinder). To use these tanks you need a solenoid regulator to open/close tank


And a controller to switch the regulator on/off (this unit controls temp, humidity, co2; for co2 it uses light sensor to determine day/night, no co2 at night; monitors co2 ppm in tent; and gives co2 triggering options; i synch mine with exhaust fan so fan is off when gas is flowing).


I also use this suspended from ceiling to let co2 “rain” down on plants (co2 heavier than air)

Titan CO2 Rain System


There are less expensive options, this is one of the more efficient ways to control co2...


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 2, 2019)

96s got defol’d a week ago, lastweek=left today=right


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 3, 2019)

Day 30 from flip: Tips stacking nodes, building colas.

 

6x96
 

8x288
 

Continuing to see much better buddage size and development speed 96 vs 288...could be that 96s will finish faster at similar yield...will get a better feel for this at end of first pistil flush....

Can’t help think that the extra blues in the 96 spectrum are playing a role here...


----------



## Steakbomb (Apr 3, 2019)

Looking damn good. Are you gonna do any more minor trimming to get light deeper into the canopy?


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 3, 2019)

Steakbomb said:


> Looking damn good. Are you gonna do any more minor trimming to get light deeper into the canopy?


Probably, but will wait for now...

With each defol the fan leaves grow to smaller and smaller mature size, and the sugar leaves become a higher proportion of total leafage...

at this point there aren’t that many fans, and they are only slightly larger than the sugar leaves....

I don’t remove sugar leaves...


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 3, 2019)

Nuthin sexy, but pretty frickin helpful....

Been losing 4-6” on each side of my 4x4s when the exhaust fan triggers on temp or rh (1 bottom vent open 24-7).

Pvc isn’t stiff enuff, conduit works great, especially with these snap Ts (Lowes) on the big frame of green qube tents:






(view thru window during full suck mode)

Sweetness!


----------



## Steakbomb (Apr 3, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Nuthin sexy, but pretty frickin helpful....
> 
> Been losing 4-6” on each side of my 4x4s when the exhaust fan triggers on temp or rh (1 bottom vent open 24-7).
> 
> ...


Nice!
 

I've seen some folks use wire shelving similarly - added benefit of somewhere to mount monitors & controllers. Since you already have those well-situated, the bar certainly takes up less space!


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 3, 2019)

Steakbomb said:


> Nice!
> View attachment 4311487
> 
> I've seen some folks use wire shelving similarly - added benefit of somewhere to mount monitors & controllers. Since you already have those well-situated, the bar certainly takes up less space!


Easy in, easy out...and a mounting opportunity, as well....a la guardian monitor, clip-on fans, bong holder....


----------



## Sparky123 (Apr 3, 2019)

Just a question if you could build both fixtures again would you consider less 288 or 96’s? Also what meter are you using for light readings?


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 3, 2019)

Sparky123 said:


> Just a question if you could build both fixtures again would you consider less 288 or 96’s? Also what meter are you using for light readings?


No. i love flexibility and am willing to pay for it...

and this is what a 4x4 needs, during flowering, to provide even ~1000ppfd at a wide range of different heights.

I believe in quantifying what is going on, so i have meters for most of my controllable variables.

The two i use for measuring PAR spectrum are the Apogee mq-500 (ppfd) and a Sekonic C-7000 (ppfd, colortemp, spectrum, various others). They are expensive.

I think everyone with white leds should have a light intensity meter. For growers who can’t afford the meters above, a lux meter can approximate ppfd by converting lux, using a correction factor (cf) for the diode model a grower is using.

The cf for the 96 elite and the 288 v2 can be approximated, close enuff, from the 96 and 288 meter readings above using this formula: lux reading x cf = ppfd reading; so, cf = ppfd/lux.

An example using the info for the 96 config:
CF= 1054.4 ppfd/71800lux = 0.01469

You can then measure intensity on the 96 config using lux, then multiply lux by cf (0.01469) to convert lux to ppfd. So if you got 68000 lux, estimated ppfd would be 998.

Use this info w the following info:
http://fluence.science/wp-content/uploads/2016/09/High-PPFD-Cultivation-Guide-9.27.16.pdf


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 4, 2019)

Day 31 from flip: More of the same...

6x96
 

8x288


----------



## Steakbomb (Apr 4, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Day 31 from flip: More of the same...
> 
> 6x96
> View attachment 4311830 View attachment 4311831
> ...


The same, _but slightly bigger_


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 4, 2019)

Steakbomb said:


> The same, _but slightly bigger_


Startin to feel that ole familiar twitch...looks like one, maybe two, pairs of micro fans per top....


----------



## WeedSexWeightsShakes (Apr 4, 2019)

Think these will yield as good as your last run? They’re so much shorter, aren’t they?
Looks great tho my dude!
I got my 4x8 flower tent and 5x5 veg tent in my new garage. My little 2x4 with autos in my future grow room. 
Hoping to get that room finished this Sunday and Monday. Need to get lights up, tables, trays, reservoirs and a/c in. Also have to cover up the window the a/c will be in.


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 4, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Nuthin sexy, but pretty frickin helpful....
> 
> Been losing 4-6” on each side of my 4x4s when the exhaust fan triggers on temp or rh (1 bottom vent open 24-7).
> 
> ...


Btw, if you can’t find the correct size snap Ts, just get appropriately sized regular Ts and saw off the side, to fit your tent posts.

Use some filler, i used poly-fil fiber, between T and tent poles to help grip the post tighter

Easy peasy, lemon squeezy...


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 4, 2019)

WeedSexWeightsShakes said:


> Think these will yield as good as your last run? They’re so much shorter, aren’t they?
> Looks great tho my dude!
> I got my 4x8 flower tent and 5x5 veg tent in my new garage. My little 2x4 with autos in my future grow room.
> Hoping to get that room finished this Sunday and Monday. Need to get lights up, tables, trays, reservoirs and a/c in. Also have to cover up the window the a/c will be in.


6-12” tall (60 tops) vs nearly 3-5 feet (16-20 tops)...lol

Yield is a toss up....but i think a lb/plant is still within reason....avg of 7.6g per top x 60 tops would do it...we’ll see

Either way, we’ll still achieve the grow’s overall goal: which light config produces the most...and i will have learned another shipload of useful grow info/tools

Given where they are right now, my money’s on the 96s...

Glad to hear you got the plants moved, and are taking the time to set your growroom up before filling it.

Hope mom and daughter are on track for full-term, healthy delivery....got your cigars ready?


----------



## DankTankerous (Apr 4, 2019)

CF= Cubic Feet?


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 4, 2019)

DankTankerous said:


> CF= Cubic Feet?


CF=correction factor


----------



## StickyBudHound (Apr 4, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Day 31 from flip: More of the same...
> 
> 6x96
> View attachment 4311830 View attachment 4311831
> ...


Nice hedge Brosephus! Nothing but nug on every branch. They're gonna be some serious frickin monsters!


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 4, 2019)

StickyBudHound said:


> Nice hedge Brosephus! Nothing but nug on every branch. They're gonna be some serious frickin monsters!


Thanks man...a couple pistil flushes should make hedgephus maximi...

Lol...looks like alerts weren’t working...


----------



## StickyBudHound (Apr 4, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Thanks man...a couple pistil flushes should make hedgephus maximi...
> 
> Lol...looks like alerts weren’t working...


Nope, alerts are no more reliable on riu than they were on gc... 

Lol, yeah you're looking at a solid wall in there.


----------



## Steakbomb (Apr 4, 2019)

Have you guys seen the new stuff from HLG?...

QB3 
Https://horticulturelightinggroup.com/collections/quantum-boards/products/qb-3-far-red
Saber bar
https://horticulturelightinggroup.com/search?q=Saber
QB144
https://horticulturelightinggroup.com/collections/quantum-boards/products/qb144-v2-quantum-boards

Rumor has it there's a 288 w/ reds coming soon too... I can tell ya right now the 96-spectrum 288s plus some FR3s are looking mighty compelling for tent fixtures...


----------



## StickyBudHound (Apr 4, 2019)

I heard they were on the way but hadn't heard when to expect them. Hard to believe they can get better. I guess there's always room for improvement.


----------



## Steakbomb (Apr 4, 2019)

StickyBudHound said:


> I heard they were on the way but hadn't heard when to expect them. Hard to believe they can get better. I guess there's always room for improvement.


I heard w/in 2 weeks over on GC... It'll be a while before I'm ready for a new fixture - maybe by then they'll have v3s haha


----------



## WeedSexWeightsShakes (Apr 4, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> 6-12” tall (60 tops) vs nearly 3-5 feet (16-20 tops)...lol
> 
> Yield is a toss up....but i think a lb/plant is still within reason....avg of 7.6g per top x 60 tops would do it...we’ll see
> 
> ...


Wife and little girl are doing great. 
Dr said she thinks we will make the next appointment, which is next Thursday, but she isn’t so sure about the one after that. 
So we got moving done just in time. 
Actually just got done moving everything completely today. 
Got the rental all cleaned up and we are done with that place. 
Woo been going non stop since Saturday. 
Finally chillin in the house sitting on the couch listening to music enjoying WiFi and RIU lol.


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 5, 2019)

WeedSexWeightsShakes said:


> Wife and little girl are doing great.
> Dr said she thinks we will make the next appointment, which is next Thursday, but she isn’t so sure about the one after that.
> So we got moving done just in time.
> Actually just got done moving everything completely today.
> ...


So happy to hear they’re doin fine...and your move is done...pat yourself on the back, dude...

Now get ready to fall in love...


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 5, 2019)

Steakbomb said:


> Have you guys seen the new stuff from HLG?...
> 
> QB3
> Https://horticulturelightinggroup.com/collections/quantum-boards/products/qb-3-far-red
> ...


Based on what i’m seeing at the moment 96 vs 288, the 96 spectrum is an improvement over the 288s...hlg will be well off to keep moving in that direction...

But these new prods are just incremental improvements, that i and others are already doing on our own, what they really need to do is to deal with controllability and scheduling.

Intensity is no longer an issue, spectrum can be jigsawed together...the gaping hole is how to control it all with minimal drivers, plugs, and timers...hopefully some simple, convenient, and affordable solutions will come to market soon.


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 5, 2019)

Day 32 from flip: First pistil flush going gonzo. The 96 tops are compleletly filled in lengthwise for about 5-8”, and pistils haven’t even started drying out. These plants are gonna be ridiculous cubes of cola-ation.

Gonna try to defol a little this weekend (not many fan leaves left in there, actually), and respread tops. Hopefully the oscillating fans, uv, and rh in upper 40s/low50s will keep pm at bay.

6x96
 

8x288
 

A little uvb damage on the green crack plant in the 96 tent (front right). Only on the most mature fan leaves. If this is the extent of damage from this week’s bump in uvb duration, next week i’ll bump another 1.5hrs, to 3/4 of full target.

Had hoped to do some more work with red lights this week, hlg sent lights but fucked up drivers (these guys just can’t get their act together). Will try again next week, hopefully...


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 5, 2019)

Maybe someone can help me out....if you know what these 4-post dc power supply sockets are called, please let me know specific name....and, if possible, where i can get a few.

I need the 4-contact version shown in pic.

Thanks


----------



## StickyBudHound (Apr 5, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Maybe someone can help me out....if you know what these 4-post dc power supply sockets are called, please let me know specific name....and, if possible, where i can get a few.
> 
> I need the 4-contact version shown in pic.
> 
> ...


This might be it. Hard to tell.

https://www.sparkfun.com/products/12748


----------



## Steakbomb (Apr 5, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Based on what i’m seeing at the moment 96 vs 288, the 96 spectrum is an improvement over the 288s...hlg will be well off to keep moving in that direction...
> 
> But these new prods are just incremental improvements, that i and others are already doing on our own, what they really need to do is to deal with controllability and scheduling.
> 
> Intensity is no longer an issue, spectrum can be jigsawed together...the gaping hole is how to control it all with minimal drivers, plugs, and timers...hopefully some simple, convenient, and affordable solutions will come to market soon.


Agree on intensity, but I will say that not having to jigsaw things as much would result in fewer plugs.

I've also heard rumblings about samsung having an upgrade over the 301b chips soon with another 5-8% efficiency boost... Intensity is great, but more efficiency would be fantastic - more grams per watt!


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 5, 2019)

StickyBudHound said:


> This might be it. Hard to tell.
> 
> https://www.sparkfun.com/products/12748


Thanks man i’ll check it out.


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 5, 2019)

Steakbomb said:


> Agree on intensity, but I will say that not having to jigsaw things as much would result in fewer plugs.
> 
> I've also heard rumblings about samsung having an upgrade over the 301b chips soon with another 5-8% efficiency boost... Intensity is great, but more efficiency would be fantastic - more grams per watt!


But they aren't multi-channel, so for me it doesn’t help with tunabity & scheduling...

Wouldn’t change my lights for 5-8% efficiency.

Bottomline for me controlability is way more important than efficiency...(particularly at the yields current intensity gives)....


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 5, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Here are the forgotten culled sister clones of smackdown girls...flushing now, harvest later this week....
> 
> two 2-main plants per 4-gal bucket...went 12:12 at 6” w 3 nodes/main...only under 96s, no supplemental reds or uv...
> 
> ...


Harvested the sisters today, nice sized, hard, sticky buds. Three of the four strains, trimmed wet, weigh over 300g, so s/b around a qp per 4-gal bucket, under 3 96s w/o supplementation - simlar per bucket weight as the mothers.

Green Crack
 

Original Glue (GG4)
 

Trainwreck


Jack Herer
 

The Jack Herer has been a disappointment, maybe just this particular pheno, mother and daughters both have relatively smaller buds. We’ll see if training and more intensive mgt of the smackdown plants makes a difference.

I’ll post dry wts...


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 5, 2019)

FYI re UVB:

@Randomblame mentioned the following:

“I had a good conversation about UV light BTW with a gardening scientist here at the locale university and he told me that the ratio UVB to UVA is also important for reptiles, plants and also for humans. We are all used to certain proportions of UVA and B and we need both in the right amounts to keep the protecting mechanisms working properly.
When one use for example more UVB than UVA that will causes cell damage to plants and cancer to humansand animals. Even vitamine D would be destroyed immediately without a certain amount of UVA.
Usually the natural ratio isaround 6:1 at ground level and up to 3:1 in higher regions.
Under this aspect the fuckin' Agromax pureUV bulbs are completely useless cause they have the opposide ratio anddeliver 3 times more UVB like UVA.(75:25%)”


----------



## Warpedpassage (Apr 5, 2019)

Steakbomb said:


> Agree on intensity, but I will say that not having to jigsaw things as much would result in fewer plugs.
> 
> I've also heard rumblings about samsung having an upgrade over the 301b chips soon with another 5-8% efficiency boost... Intensity is great, but more efficiency would be fantastic - more grams per watt!


Thats good to hear, maybe they can start dropping prices on the older Samsung f series strips. Ill be more than happy with those “older” diodes if they bring the prices down some.


----------



## Tomzie246 (Apr 6, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Harvested the sisters today, nice sized, hard, sticky buds. Three of the four strains, trimmed wet, weigh over 300g, so s/b around a qp per 4-gal bucket, under 3 96s w/o supplementation - simlar per bucket weight as the mothers.
> 
> Green Crack
> View attachment 4312717
> ...


Those buds look delicious.!


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 6, 2019)

Tomzie246 said:


> Those buds look delicious.!


Thanks man, lots more deliciousing up to go.


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 6, 2019)

Day 33 from flip: Bales of trichs.

6x96
 

8x288


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 6, 2019)

If you don’t defol, better sit down....

96 girls went in to get their bangs trimmed this morning.

Before
 

After



288 girls monday...


----------



## StickyBudHound (Apr 6, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> If you don’t defol, better sit down....
> 
> 96 girls went in to get their bangs trimmed this morning.
> 
> ...


Defoliation!!!???????
 

Lmao, they look frickin awesome man!


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 6, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> If you don’t defol, better sit down....
> 
> 96 girls went in to get their bangs trimmed this morning.
> 
> ...


96s from above

Before


After


Count em!

Lol


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 6, 2019)

StickyBudHound said:


> Defoliation!!!???????
> View attachment 4313265
> 
> Lmao, they look frickin awesome man!


Perfect!

Thanks man


----------



## Axion42 (Apr 6, 2019)

Dayuuumm dude. So good.


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 6, 2019)

Axion42 said:


> Dayuuumm dude. So good.


Thanks man!

We’ll see...


----------



## DankTankerous (Apr 6, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> 96s from above
> 
> Before
> View attachment 4313266
> ...


Do you just take off the big fan leaves?


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 6, 2019)

DankTankerous said:


> Do you just take off the big fan leaves?


I take the fan leaf that a lateral comes from (basal fan), at each postion with a lateral, except for 2-3 pairs at tips. I repeat this with every defol, as new nodes on the mains/laterals form new basal fans.

 

imo, after providing sufficient energy to push its lateral out of the axillary bud, the primary purpose of the basal fan leaf is storage, something that is unnecessary in a healthy appropriately nuted plant with sufficient fans at tips (in dwc, at least), so i remove it, to open to airflow/light and redirect energy to tips/buds.

Seems under these white leds, it takes 3 heavy defols (before 12:12, when pistil balls form, 1-2 wks later)...for my tastes...


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 6, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> I take the fan leaf that a lateral comes from (basal fan), at each postion with a lateral, except for 2-3 pairs at tips. I repeat this with every defol, as new nodes on the mains/laterals form new basal fans.
> 
> View attachment 4313417
> 
> ...


My story..,and i’m stickin w it.....


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 7, 2019)

Day 34 from flip: Nothin like a good defol to get the girls praying hard...word gets around, too.

6x96
 

8x288
 

Changed out another co2 tank for the 288 tent, i think that one was a short fill, the 96 tank still runnin..


----------



## Steakbomb (Apr 7, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Day 34 from flip: Nothin like a good defol to get the girls praying hard...word gets around, too.
> 
> 6x96
> View attachment 4313597 View attachment 4313598
> ...


Got the dehum running now?


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 7, 2019)

Steakbomb said:


> Got the dehum running now?


Yesterday, will see what they need after they heat up this morning.


----------



## Steakbomb (Apr 7, 2019)

I just plugged in my 2nd exhaust fan in the cab to bring it down a bit. These plants are creating their own environment now haha


----------



## Ibn Vapin (Apr 7, 2019)

As gorgeous as ever my dude.


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 7, 2019)

Steakbomb said:


> I just plugged in my 2nd exhaust fan in the cab to bring it down a bit. These plants are creating their own environment now haha


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 7, 2019)

Ibn Vapin said:


> As gorgeous as ever my dude.


Thanks man!


----------



## StickyBudHound (Apr 7, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Day 34 from flip: Nothin like a good defol to get the girls praying hard...word gets around, too.
> 
> 6x96
> View attachment 4313597 View attachment 4313598
> ...


Donkeys are more jealous by the day!


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 7, 2019)

StickyBudHound said:


> Donkeys are more jealous by the day!
> 
> View attachment 4313738


Lol, well at least guys with small fingers...


----------



## StickyBudHound (Apr 7, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Lol, well at least guys with small fingers...


Lol, definitely. 

How long are they from top nug to bottom right now?


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 7, 2019)

StickyBudHound said:


> Lol, definitely.
> 
> How long are they from top nug to bottom right now?


Following is re 96s, will comment on 288s after defol tomorrow.

Hard to say since all except 8/plant are laterals, but depending on strain the first 40 tops are 5-8” of solid 1st flush pistils, the next 20 have 2-3” tips with 1-2 pairs of buds lower on their stems. All of these are at or w/in couple inches of canopy top.

Pistils just starting to dry out on 96s, 288s will do so after defol - so haven’t started to swell yet....then round deux....

Girls are sure sucking down the nutes, but new leaf tips turn brown if ec is higher than 1.2-1.4 (840-980ppm), so i’m currently letting them suck nutes down to about 1 ec, them take them back up to 1.4ish. Doing about 3-4Lwater/day just before defol, so some major pumpage goin on...

Have my room dehumid set for 60%, tent with lights on (83-85F) brings rh down to upper 30/low 40% rh, with plants transpiring at current levels can maintain 50-55% rh in tents, with only 1 vent cracked. When defol releafs i’ll let rh drop into 40s thru harvest, as part of trying to avoid pm as buds get more and more dense.

They’re in f#ckin ganjagrowin heaven, man!


----------



## StickyBudHound (Apr 7, 2019)

That's about as dialed in as it can get! Looking like that and they're really only about half done with flower.


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 7, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Following is re 96s, will comment on 288s after defol tomorrow.
> 
> Hard to say since all except 8/plant are laterals, but depending on strain the first 40 tops are 5-8” of solid 1st flush pistils, the next 20 have 2-3” tips with 1-2 pairs of buds lower on their stems. All of these are at or w/in couple inches of canopy top.
> 
> ...


Btw, fwiw, i measured light intensity at res lid: ~25ppfd before defol, ~225 after...


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 7, 2019)

StickyBudHound said:


> That's about as dialed in as it can get! Looking like that and they're really only about half done with flower.


Hopin they will bulk up like the moms and sisters, if so, lb/plant....


----------



## Ibn Vapin (Apr 7, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Btw, fwiw, i measured light intensity at res lid: ~25ppfd before defol, ~225 after...


Hella penetration


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 7, 2019)

Ibn Vapin said:


> Hella penetration


I’ll just leave that one alone...


----------



## StickyBudHound (Apr 7, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> I’ll just leave that one alone...


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 7, 2019)

StickyBudHound said:


> View attachment 4313867


----------



## Ibn Vapin (Apr 7, 2019)

Hahaha


----------



## StickyBudHound (Apr 7, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> View attachment 4313876


I believe an aaaaaahhhhh snap! Is in order for that one. Lmao!!


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 7, 2019)

StickyBudHound said:


> I believe an aaaaaahhhhh snap! Is in order for that one. Lmao!!
> 
> View attachment 4313881
> View attachment 4313883


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 7, 2019)

Lightsout:

6x96
 

8x288
 

Better coverage and detail in person...camera can’t do it justice....


----------



## diggs99 (Apr 7, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Lightsout:
> 
> 6x96
> View attachment 4313953 View attachment 4313954
> ...


How long have you been using the reds at lights out?

First time seeing this, am curious 

As always, your journal and updates are top notch and full of great info.

Thank you


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 7, 2019)

diggs99 said:


> How long have you been using the reds at lights out?
> 
> First time seeing this, am curious
> 
> ...


Thanks man!

This is far red (735nm)...it runs first 15 mins after lightsout, i turn on after pistils form on tops (~21 days after 12:12, when big stretch is over).

Plants take a couple hours, on their own, to switch to “sleep” mode; a few mins of far red puts them to sleep right away.

Becuz the plants can get another 1.5 hrs of sleep, at least, some growers will just put them to sleep for a minimum of 10.5 hrs, and add upto 1.5 hrs to lightson time; which over most of the flowering period can lead to a shorter overall flowering period &/or bigger yields, due to the higher incremental hours of photosynthesis.

I’m already pushing my plants pretty hard, so i just hold lightsout at 12 hours, giving them at least an extra hour and 45 mins to do their nighttime processes.


----------



## diggs99 (Apr 7, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Thanks man!
> 
> This is far red (735nm)...it runs first 15 mins after lightsout, i turned on after pistils form on tops (~21 days after 12:12, when big stretch is over).
> 
> ...


Fascinating about the reds putting them to sleep faster, learn something new every day.

Thanks for answering that for me


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 7, 2019)

diggs99 said:


> Fascinating about the reds putting them to sleep faster, learn something new every day.
> 
> Thanks for answering that for me


That’s called the initiator effect; the only reds you can use are far red; the other reds have the opposite effect, they “wake” up the plant!

I also take advantage of another effect of red light, the emerson effect, which combines certain ratios of red(~620nm), deep red (~660nm), and far red, during lightson...this boosts photosynthesis, too.


----------



## diggs99 (Apr 7, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> That’s called the initiator effect; the only reds you can use are far red; the other reds have the opposite effect, they “wake” up the plant!
> 
> I also take advantage of another effect of red light, the emerson effect, which combines certain ratios of red(~620nm), deep red (~660nm), and far red, during lightson...this boosts photosynthesis, too.


That's cool, thanks for explaining that for me.

So are the far reds you are using cobs or strips? 

I love just how much some of you know about growing, it's crazy lol


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 7, 2019)

diggs99 said:


> That's cool, thanks for explaining that for me.
> 
> So are the far reds you are using cobs or strips?
> 
> I love just how much some of you know about growing, it's crazy lol


No cobs,

strip for emerson effect: https://horticulturelightinggroup.com/collections/all/products/hlg-35

Bar for lightsoff far red:
https://www.htgsupply.com/products/growbright-far-red-led-light-bar/

Other companies make similar prods, you can make your own, too. Hlg makes a 6-diode far red strip; rapidled puts out a 4-diode far red puck.

A good thread about all of this is:
https://www.rollitup.org/t/the-far-red-thread.867665/


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 8, 2019)

Day 35 from flip: Continued perfect weather for making colas.

6x96
 

8x288


----------



## Ibn Vapin (Apr 8, 2019)

Mmmmmmhm. Looking real good.


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 8, 2019)

288 girls back from the beauty shoppe...

Before


After


Those are some leafy girls...


----------



## Steakbomb (Apr 8, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> 288 girls back from the beauty shoppe...
> 
> Before
> Uyo View attachment 4314277View attachment 4314278
> ...


My scissor sense is tingling...

(I was gonna say scissor fingers but we all know Mrs Steakbomb is gonna do the trim in the cab to ensure maximum efficacy...)


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 8, 2019)

Steakbomb said:


> My scissor sense is tingling...
> 
> (I was gonna say scissor fingers but we all know Mrs Steakbomb is gonna do the trim in the cab to ensure maximum efficacy...)


Her fingers are probably twitching....


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 8, 2019)

6x96
 

8x288
 

Could live up to thread name....


----------



## Ibn Vapin (Apr 8, 2019)

I'm glad you guys can get your missuses to help. Mine just isn't interested lol. She'll help me harvest trim but that's about it!


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 8, 2019)

Ibn Vapin said:


> I'm glad you guys can get your missuses to help. Mine just isn't interested lol. She'll help me harvest trim but that's about it!


I’m the “it”, in “do it”..


----------



## Ibn Vapin (Apr 8, 2019)

Lol!


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 9, 2019)

Day 36 from flip: Time to start kickin ass & takin names...

6x96
  

8x288


----------



## Steakbomb (Apr 9, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Day 36 from flip: Time to start kickin ass & takin names...
> 
> 6x96
> View attachment 4314629 View attachment 4314630 View attachment 4314631
> ...


Looking great! Any oranges from the first flush yet?


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 9, 2019)

Steakbomb said:


> Looking great! Any oranges from the first flush yet?


Back right on both tents mostly orange, other plants ~1/3...waiting for a little swell, then 2nd flush....


----------



## WeedSexWeightsShakes (Apr 9, 2019)

Looking great as usual! Gonna be a bush of colas. We finally got home yesterday! It feels great and was nice to sleep in my own bed again lol. 
Finally got around to making a little update clip. I need to get myself some more yo-yos or stakes but here’s my chaos of a tent lol


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 9, 2019)

WeedSexWeightsShakes said:


> Looking great as usual! Gonna be a bush of colas. We finally got home yesterday! It feels great and was nice to sleep in my own bed again lol.
> Finally got around to making a little update clip. I need to get myself some more yo-yos or stakes but here’s my chaos of a tent lol



Glad to hear it, what a weekend dude! 

Hope mom and daughter bouncin back well.

Plants doin well considering the move and the weekend...

Enjoy the next few weeks of sleep, cuz night duty comin soon...


----------



## Steakbomb (Apr 9, 2019)

WeedSexWeightsShakes said:


> Looking great as usual! Gonna be a bush of colas. We finally got home yesterday! It feels great and was nice to sleep in my own bed again lol.
> Finally got around to making a little update clip. I need to get myself some more yo-yos or stakes but here’s my chaos of a tent lol


Damn my guy - for having just moved your plants are still looking fantastic!


----------



## Steakbomb (Apr 9, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Back right on both tents mosly orange, other plants ~1/3...waiting for a little swell, then 2nd flush....


I have got NO ORANGE whatsoever yet! I figure I'd see a few by now... Liberty Haze being 8-9wks is malarky haha!


----------



## Frank Cannon (Apr 9, 2019)

Or, I'm not sure what pisses me off more, your shit weed or that ski stuff
Come to Queenstown bro
FC




Not bad on both counts cob!


----------



## WeedSexWeightsShakes (Apr 9, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Glad to hear it, what a weekend dude!
> 
> Hope mom and daughter bouncin back well.
> 
> ...


Crazy ass weekend for sure lol. 
Mom and daughter are both doing great. 
We got to bed late, like midnight and little girl only woke up once between then and like 630-7. 
I am hoping we got lucky with her lol. 
Ya plants are doing pretty good consisting a uhaul trip lol. 
Thanks again for the positivity! Love the good vibes.


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 9, 2019)

Steakbomb said:


> I have got NO ORANGE whatsoever yet! I figure I'd see a few by now... Liberty Haze being 8-9wks is malarky haha!


You’ll see it after defol...


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 9, 2019)

Frank Cannon said:


> Or, I'm not sure what pisses me off more, your shit weed or that ski stuff
> Come to Queenstown bro
> FC
> 
> ...


Someday i will, dude...and i’ll look you up...straighten you out!


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 9, 2019)

Did some qb 35 science this morning, main conclusion...every qb35 you add, drops colortemp about 70k.

Given that 96s w fr are currently at ~3450k and 288s w 4x35 are currently at ~2850k, i’d need about 9 or 10 35s to get the 96s to same colortemp as 288s + 4x35.

Both configs currently have similar peaks and similar total areas of red, deep red, and far red, so should be getting similar levels of red-driven photosynthesis.

If i tried to equalize colortemps by adding 35s to the 96 config or reducing 35s on the 288s, i’d end up pushing red spectrums out of sync.

Not gonna make any further red adjustments for this grow.

So, one of the primary differences in the two configs is colortemp...always back to that yuge blue spike in the 96s.....

[the qb11s look like they have exact blues as in qb 96 blue spike..got a few, so in another grow i’ll play with duplicating in 288s]


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 9, 2019)

Not seeing any damage yet due to uvb, if this continues i’ll bump uv to 3/4 of target later this week, then hopefully 100% next week...

Can’t wait to see if these limbo girls can get to a lb each of honey dripping goodnesss....quite a ways to go, still.


----------



## Leeski (Apr 9, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Day 36 from flip: Time to start kickin ass & takin names...
> 
> 6x96
> View attachment 4314629 View attachment 4314630 View attachment 4314631
> ...


Man your plants are stunning I just actually smelt my screen lol


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 9, 2019)

Leeski said:


> Man your plants are stunning I just actually smelt my screen lol


Thanks man...the camera exaggerates their size, but not their smells...The tents smell like tropical fruit markets...the trainwreck (back left), imo, is the best strain in the grow for a number of reasons, has some particularly excellent tangerine aromas...


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 9, 2019)

Potency reports on the moms, all four strains (freeze- and air-dried): Jack Herer, Trainwreck, Original Glue, Green Crack; bouta half joint to there...

Technical report from QA dept:


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 9, 2019)

288 girls not as affected by recent defol as 96s were...288 girls could take the lead soon, seem to have most momentum at the moment...96s starting to put out new pistils, not sure if this is recovery from defol shock or 2nd flush, seems recovery more likely, given how the 288 girls continue to put out 1st flush pistils.

Back & forth...close game...i like it...here on out should be interesting...


----------



## Axion42 (Apr 9, 2019)

I'm rooting for the 288s, they gonna finish strong.


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 9, 2019)

Axion42 said:


> I'm rooting for the 288s, they gonna finish strong.


Start slow...finish strong, eh?

Gotta say the 288s look like little soldiers at attention, ramrod straight clones of each other, flattop city, camera doesn’t do em justice...

 

The 96 girls aren’t from stepford, they’re more like


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 9, 2019)

Planning to do a smackdown with @Prawn Connery ’s lights (pay attention, especially if you are in the southern hemisphere)...popped the seeds today, still prob 2-3 months away, but gotta get some mothers going from reg seeds.

 

If you follow bubbleman, you know where this is going....and then some...


----------



## DankTankerous (Apr 9, 2019)

Hey Oro gro I have a question for ya. If you aren’t hitting the correct VPD will it really fuck up your grow? I’m at 81 degrees with 60% humidity with 288 V2’s at 20 days from flip. I can’t bring the temperature down any unless I take the power down on the lights. I don’t have them on full blast, but I am thinking about lowering the power to bring the temps down. I guess my frustration with the VPD concept is, it’s pretty hard on my end to get to those levels although I believe I am hitting levels that I should be in flower (Rh/temp). Does Mother Nature even hit those levels? Are they just guidelines? I’m curious because my plants don’t smell at all. On the stem rubs yes but nose on the buds no.


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 9, 2019)

DankTankerous said:


> Hey Oro gro I have a question for ya. If you aren’t hitting the correct VPD will it really fuck up your grow? I’m at 81 degrees with 60% humidity with 288 V2’s at 20 days from flip. I can’t bring the temperature down any unless I take the power down on the lights. I don’t have them on full blast, but I am thinking about lowering the power to bring the temps down. I guess my frustration with the VPD concept is, it’s pretty hard on my end to get to those levels although I believe I am hitting levels that I should be in flower (Rh/temp). Does Mother Nature even hit those levels? Are they just guidelines? I’m curious because my plants don’t smell at all. On the stem rubs yes but nose on the buds no.


81F (27c) at 60%, early flower, w white leds?

F#ckin perfect dude!

http://www.just4growers.com/media/23631/vpd_2degree.gif

Too early to smell trichs, no skunky smell means they’re not stressing...

Vpd is about optimal, nature doesn’t do optimal...


----------



## DankTankerous (Apr 9, 2019)

Badass! Anxiety is a bitch! I’ll be honest i’m Anal retentive but hey I get things down quick and I’m not gonna lie I like the anxiety. Wow that’s a self-realization.


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 9, 2019)

DankTankerous said:


> Badass! Anxiety is a bitch! I’ll be honest i’m Anal retentive but hey I get things down quick and I’m not gonna lie I like the anxiety. Wow that’s a self-realization.


No worries...you did the right thing when unsure....you asked the question....your girls are thankin you...in plant talk...


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 10, 2019)

Day 37 from flip: The beat goes on...Where’s the fast forward on these plants?

6x96
 

8x288


----------



## splakow (Apr 10, 2019)

Machac420 said:


> As far a defol times. I do my first defol the first day of 12-12. And then again 15 days later, beginning of week 3 when the budlets have formed. Weeks 3-4 the plant will gain all its leafs back.
> I didnt have a pic of defol the day of 12-12 but here are pics of day 15 in flower and pics of the plant 13 days later in the 4th week of flower under two 288View attachment 4298838 View attachment 4298839 View attachment 4298841 View attachment 4298842View attachment 4298844


What size space are u running those 2 288s under?


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 10, 2019)

Dry weights of 6 moms in 3x3 totaled 614.5g/21.6 oz, between 22-26% of wet,trimmed weight.



Pretty nice for doing nothing other than maintaining dwc/nutes...


----------



## Machac420 (Apr 10, 2019)

@splakow 
Im in a 2'x2.5' using the xw heatsink, 170 watts on two 288 v1's
@Steakbomb 
@StickyBudHound 
The new 288 with reds will be out in a week or two, i hope. Hopefully there is no problems, i emailed hlg and they couldnt release the new 288 due to defects. I call to find out more, they ended up with a couple thousand defected boards.


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 10, 2019)

Machac420 said:


> @splakow
> Im in a 2'x2.5' using the xw heatsink, 170 watts on two 288 v1's
> @Steakbomb
> @StickyBudHound
> The new 288 with reds will be out in a week or two, i hope. Hopefully there is no problems, i emailed hlg and they couldnt release the new 288 due to defects. I call to find out more, they ended up with a couple thousand defected boards. View attachment 4315513


What are the reds (nm, quantity)? Do they have a spectrum pic?


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 10, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Planning to do a smackdown with @Prawn Connery ’s lights (pay attention, especially if you are in the southern hemisphere)...popped the seeds today, still prob 2-3 months away, but gotta get some mothers going from reg seeds.
> 
> View attachment 4314774 View attachment 4314775
> 
> If you follow bubbleman, you know where this is going....and then some...


All 4 seeds sunk and started pushing tap root...seeds into rapid rooter, into domed tray...under 2 96s, ~100ppfd, 24:0, 75F...


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 11, 2019)

Day 38 from flip: Startin to look a lot like colas, everywhere you look...

6x96
 

8x288


----------



## 61falcon (Apr 11, 2019)

Can’t wait to


Or_Gro said:


> Planning to do a smackdown with @Prawn Connery ’s lights (pay attention, especially if you are in the southern hemisphere)...popped the seeds today, still prob 2-3 months away, but gotta get some mothers going from reg seeds.
> 
> View attachment 4314774 View attachment 4314775
> 
> If you follow bubbleman, you know where this is going....and then some...


This will definitely get my attention.


----------



## Frank Cannon (Apr 11, 2019)




----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 11, 2019)

Frank Cannon said:


> View attachment 4315628


What a kiwi can do with aussie lights...

Pretty sweet, cob...

Mine won’t be as pretty, but will glow on your NE horizon...


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 11, 2019)

Booster seats, a little stretch & tie down, and some more even photon intensity...

6x96
 

Styrofoam boosters, gratis @Randomblame 


8x288


----------



## 61falcon (Apr 11, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Booster seats, a little stretch & tie down, and some more even photon intensity...
> 
> 6x96
> View attachment 4315819 View attachment 4315820
> ...


Looks like you will be getting a great yield from both tents.


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 11, 2019)

61falcon said:


> Looks like you will be getting a great yield from both tents.


The moms went 10 weeks, these gals go that long, and i’ll be happy with the yields.

Both light configs doin great...either one can do the job....


----------



## Randomblame (Apr 11, 2019)

Lol! Yeah, they are perfect leveling things out. Ugly yeah, but its no beauty contest. 
QB96 side still looks like they are a bit ahead but plants on the QB288 side look bigger now with a bigger diameter. Only the front left plant on the QB96 side looks still the biggest. The other 3 look smaller compared to QB288. 
Curious to the final results. In theory a 3000°k spectrum should outperform a 3500°k spectrum by 1-3% so interesting to see if its really the case. 

I've only my party cup plant currently and two other small plants in my little 3ft. cab and with a bit luck.. 
I hope she's at least good enough to win something.. I'll start flushing this weekend and next weekend she's already done.


----------



## Veronavb (Apr 11, 2019)

Wow dude. U got that lil cup sorted


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 12, 2019)

Randomblame said:


> Lol! Yeah, they are perfect leveling things out. Ugly yeah, but its no beauty contest.
> QB96 side still looks like they are a bit ahead but plants on the QB288 side look bigger now with a bigger diameter. Only the front left plant on the QB96 side looks still the biggest. The other 3 look smaller compared to QB288.
> Curious to the final results. In theory a 3000°k spectrum should outperform a 3500°k spectrum by 1-3% so interesting to see if its really the case.
> 
> ...


They do the job, just right...thanks...i have wheels underneath them.

96 plants were somewhat smaller than 288s at 12:12. They took off stronger than 288s, and 288s grew a little slower.

96s have slightly longer, thicker colas at the moment. 288s have a little wider canopy, but somewhat shallower.

288s seem to be growing a little faster than 96s now, can’t wait to see what this looks like at the end...

Nice plant, classic look, hope you win something.

New lights will be there soon...


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 12, 2019)

Day 39 from flip: Seem happy enuff. First pistil flush winding down in both tents.

6x96
 

8x288


----------



## Randomblame (Apr 13, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> They do the job, just right...thanks...i have wheels underneath them.
> 
> 96 plants were somewhat smaller than 288s at 12:12. They took off stronger than 288s, and 288s grew a little slower.
> 
> ...



Yeah, they are on the way, brother, and I've to send you a huge "thank you" across the ocean. 
Got the tracking number yesterday and they should arrive next week. Maybe tues- or wednesday..
Next thing is to order a few siutable MW AB drivers and some more aluminum to get the heat sinks done.


How much boards do you plan to use per tent? 4, 6 or even 8 like with the 288's? 
I think your goal is up to 1100μMol/s PPFD at around 24" hanging heights like in your other tents? 
If so 6 boards and 3 HLG-240H-48A or AB should work. ~900w!

I really like the new AB series cause you can set a certain voltage level "and" use an external dimmer to make the dimming more comfortable. With 2 boards in parallel you need to set the voltage to 49,5 or 50v maximal with A and AB (a little more than needed but you need a little headroom for cold starts) and you would get up to 300w per driver. 
Probably ~6A per driver..
You could also use 3 HLG-320H-54B if you want it dimmable down to off. This driver has probably up to 6,5A, has no voltage regulator(so no need to change voltage settings) and the boards would run in constant current mode from the beginning.
Probably around 320w each pair of boards!

The wiring is as easy as it can be. + and - from the driver are going to + and - of the 1st board and the second board is connected to the 1st board using the other + and - connectors. + goes to + of the 2nd board and - to the - connector. The remaining pair of connectors on the 2nd boards stay unused/open. 

You can also use a 3 slot Wago clamp on each driver output(+ and -) and add two AWG18 wires to each Wago. The + wires go to board 1 and 2/+ connectors and the - wires to the - connectors. Each board would be directly powered and the 1st board don't need to handle the additional current of the 2nd board. So this setup will probably end up with a few watts more because of less droop.

That's it aleady! 
We continue talking when you hold them in your hands ..


----------



## Frank Cannon (Apr 13, 2019)

He's a supernova machine Random, I think he is going with lucky #8, I do like your idea with the AB type drivers mate, the external dimmer is wicked and the potential to change voltage is an absolute bonus! 

Looking forward to all this carry on cobba, hope to test a 320-54b on Mond as a reference to the 480-48b - voltage adjustment will be a bonus me thinks!!

FC


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 13, 2019)

Randomblame said:


> Yeah, they are on the way, brother, and I've to send you a huge "thank you" across the ocean.
> Got the tracking number yesterday and they should arrive next week. Maybe tues- or wednesday..
> Next thing is to order a few siutable MW AB drivers and some more aluminum to get the heat sinks done.
> 
> ...


You’re welcome, man! 






Can’t wait to see your new creations.

You know me...4 pairs! What are your thoughts on hlg-480h-48A or hlg-480-54A for each pair, powerwise?

The AB’s sound great, but i’m ok with the screwdriver dimming on the A’s, and wouldn’t need to wire in a pot.

I’d like to wire in a dc meter for each pair, like this
 

If i wire it in ahead of the +/- wires to the first board, that will give me the combined readings of the pair of boards, correct?


----------



## Steakbomb (Apr 13, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> You’re welcome, man!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I had one like that in-line before my QB18s which are wired in parallel and it did the trick. If you're using a driver that pushes more than 100v you'll need one that can handle that load. I tried that same model on my trio of 288s and it was unhappy; I couldn't figure out how to wire up the 40-200v version properly...


----------



## Randomblame (Apr 13, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> You’re welcome, man!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yepp, you would see the power draw of the whole circuit.
An HLG-480H-54A has up to 550w fully ramped up. But you can limit the circuit voltage to lets say 50 or 51v and it would limit the current flow too. 
With 48,5v a 3C board is running with 125w I believe and at maximum current(4,5A) the voltage is just above 51v, 51,2v or so. So if you set the voltage to lets say 51,2v you can turn up the current regulator to the maximum without damaging the boards. You would have ~460w out of each pair of boards, maybe 490w at the wall. 
If you leave the voltage regulator at 54v and ramp up to 100% the circuit voltage would go up to 52v maybe and you would have a max current between 10 and 11amps. Probably around 550w or more. This has the potential to damage the boards in the long run. But a little more current would not hurt them but with a voltage limit you can add some kind of protection. 
It would allow you to use only 2 2-board fixtures per 4x 4' tent and of course another 4x 4' tent. I'm 100% sure you can get almost the same results using 4 boards above a 4x 4' area. With 8 you'll improve the over all efficiency at least by 5% but the energy savings can not keep up with the yield you get with another tent. With your setup you have anyway your money back within the 1st two runs or so but in the long run... If you still have enough space.. But you need probably another set of arms, lol! And a few more ugly styroform "pedestals" of course...(Yeah, bro, I still remember the word... its burned in)


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 13, 2019)

Randomblame said:


> Yepp, you would see the power draw of the whole circuit.
> An HLG-480H-54A has up to 550w fully ramped up. But you can limit the circuit voltage to lets say 50 or 51v and it would limit the current flow too.
> With 48,5v a 3C board is running with 125w I believe and at maximum current(4,5A) the voltage is just above 51v, 51,2v or so. So if you set the voltage to lets say 51,2v you can turn up the current regulator to the maximum without damaging the boards. You would have ~460w out of each pair of boards, maybe 490w at the wall.
> If you leave the voltage regulator at 54v and ramp up to 100% the circuit voltage would go up to 52v maybe and you would have a max current between 10 and 11amps. Probably around 550w or more. This has the potential to damage the boards in the long run. But a little more current would not hurt them but with a voltage limit you can add some kind of protection.
> It would allow you to use only 2 2-board fixtures per 4x 4' tent and of course another 4x 4' tent. I'm 100% sure you can get almost the same results using 4 boards above a 4x 4' area. With 8 you'll improve the over all efficiency at least by 5% but the energy savings can not keep up with the yield you get with another tent. With your setup you have anyway your money back within the 1st two runs or so but in the long run... If you still have enough space.. But you need probably another set of arms, lol! And a few more ugly styroform "pedestals" of course...(Yeah, bro, I still remember the word... its burned in)


Thanks man. 

The 54s max rating is 8.9 amps, the 48s are higher; so maybe i go with the 54s, in an attempt to put a governor on my intensity addiction.

I have no problem with how my tents look, functionality and flexibility are way more important to me than cosmetics...that styrofoam idea is a winner! No problem holding 8 gals of nutesoup & plant up on wheels...and in 2” layers, i can easily get the right height on each plant for an even canopy without screwing up the light spread.


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 13, 2019)

Steakbomb said:


> I had one like that in-line before my QB18s which are wired in parallel and it did the trick. If you're using a driver that pushes more than 100v you'll need one that can handle that load. I tried that same model on my trio of 288s and it was unhappy; I couldn't figure out how to wire up the 40-200v version properly...


I’d be right at the voltage limit on the one i posted. Why was the larger version a problem?


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 13, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Planning to do a smackdown with @Prawn Connery ’s lights (pay attention, especially if you are in the southern hemisphere)...popped the seeds today, still prob 2-3 months away, but gotta get some mothers going from reg seeds.
> 
> View attachment 4314774 View attachment 4314775
> 
> If you follow bubbleman, you know where this is going....and then some...


Almost cotyledon time...

 

Hope at least two are girlage....


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 13, 2019)

Day 40 from flip: 60+ tops per plant, with a good second pistil flush and 10weeks, hoping to end up with plenty of dense colas in these size ranges.

 

6x96
 


8x288
  

Bumped nutes from 1.0-1.2 ec back to 1.4-1.6 ec...changed out the third co2 tank in the 96 tent, 16 days, 5 days longer than prev times, both tents on fourth tanks.


----------



## Steakbomb (Apr 13, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> I’d be right at the voltage limit on the one i posted. Why was the larger version a problem?


It was essentially a small version of the clamp meters electricians use. There was a magnetic ring that two wires needed to pass thru and the diagram was less than clear to my eyes. That's actually why I wound up going with the outlet meter


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 13, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Day 40 from flip: 60+ tops per plant, with a good second pistil flush and 10weeks, hoping to end up with plenty of dense colas in these size ranges.
> 
> View attachment 4316854 View attachment 4316855
> 
> ...


The plan:

     

lol...carry on....


----------



## Axion42 (Apr 13, 2019)

@@


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 13, 2019)

Axion42 said:


> @@


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 13, 2019)

Finally getting to breakfast...

 

Wakey, bakey parlez-vous...


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 13, 2019)

96s were defol’d a week ago...

Before Defol:
 

Defol:


Today:


----------



## splakow (Apr 13, 2019)

I've defol before but never to this extent . I never pushed with the defol hard until I've seen this. U have def convinced me


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 13, 2019)

splakow said:


> I've defol before but never to this extent . I never pushed with the defol hard until I've seen this. U have def convinced me


Gotta have: healthy plants, good lights, controllable variables reasonably dialed...


----------



## Ibn Vapin (Apr 13, 2019)

Looking great as always my dude. @splakow I didn't used to defol like I do either, but after watching OG's results, it convinced me too.

What was it you told me OG? If you don't feel like you did too much, it's not enough? Lol. My plants chunking along too, can't wait to taste these fruity/berry bitches.


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 13, 2019)

Ibn Vapin said:


> Looking great as always my dude. @splakow I didn't used to defol like I do either, but after watching OG's results, it convinced me too.
> 
> What was it you told me OG? If you don't feel like you did too much, it's not enough? Lol. My plants chunking along too, can't wait to taste these fruity/berry bitches.


Feel it everytime...course i keep takin more than prev time....


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 13, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Almost cotyledon time...
> 
> View attachment 4316850
> 
> Hope at least two are girlage....


Dontcha just luv it when all the expensive seeds you plant break ground?

 

I luv it even more when they don’t get stem rot....but that’s another story...


----------



## mr. childs (Apr 13, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> 96s were defol’d a week ago...
> 
> Before Defol:
> View attachment 4316961
> ...


after def. what do you bump the ppms up to ?


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 13, 2019)

mr. childs said:


> after def. what do you bump the ppms up to ?


In this grow i haven’t been able to get them beyond 1.4-1.6 ec (980-1120ppm) without seeing leaf tips burn; so i bump to that, let them draw down to 1.0 (700ppm) repeat.

I usually wait a few days after defol before bumping nutes, to let them recover a little.


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 13, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Harvested the sisters today, nice sized, hard, sticky buds. Three of the four strains, trimmed wet, weigh over 300g, so s/b around a qp per 4-gal bucket, under 3 96s w/o supplementation - simlar per bucket weight as the mothers.
> 
> Green Crack
> View attachment 4312717
> ...


Snap dry, really friggin dense nugs, 480g. Amazing, knowing these plants went 12:12 with 3 node pairs on each of 2 mains.



About 17% more dry yield per 4-gal bucket than mothers, but about half the wt per plant (sisters are 2 plants/bucket).

Green Crack does the job, will twist some of the others over next few days...


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 14, 2019)

Day 40 from flip: More of the same...

6x96
 

8x288
 

Bumped uv up to 3/4 of target, 4.5hrs/day now.


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 14, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Dontcha just luv it when all the expensive seeds you plant break ground?
> 
> View attachment 4317113
> 
> I luv it even more when they don’t get stem rot....but that’s another story...


Cotyledons upright and first leaves ready to convert photons to carbos...



Notice the mutant?


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 14, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Snap dry, really friggin dense nugs, 480g. Amazing, knowing these plants went 12:12 with 3 node pairs on each of 2 mains.
> 
> View attachment 4317262
> 
> ...


Ditto for Jack Herer....


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 14, 2019)

96 girls def ahead of 288s; 96s about 75-100% of 1st pistil flush is dry, 288s 25-50% dry.

Here are 96 girls: maybe hard to tell in pics, but easy to see diffs. Jack Herer tops are dried and calyxes are pinkish-purple. Trainwreck is starting to put out 2nd pistil flush, Original Glue looks like it’s starting, too. Green Crack still winding down 1st flush.



Trichporn:
        

Same timeframe as mothers (feb 22 post, day 44)...


----------



## WeedSexWeightsShakes (Apr 14, 2019)

Should be done with the grow room tomorrow!
How’s everything been over here?
Looking good, can’t wait to see them swell.


----------



## TEKNIK (Apr 14, 2019)

Just a quick question, are the QB96 and the 288s at the same hanging heights?


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 14, 2019)

WeedSexWeightsShakes said:


> Should be done with the grow room tomorrow!
> How’s everything been over here?
> Looking good, can’t wait to see them swell.


Likin that! Other things must be goin well, too.

Expectin some pics/video....

The plants are just starting to push 2nd flush pistils, that should fill in the gaps and boost size, then major swell....these are supposed to be 8-9wks,the moms went 10-11; and these look a couple days slower.

We’ll see..


----------



## WeedSexWeightsShakes (Apr 14, 2019)

One side almost done. Just waiting on some wire to get here tomorrow. 
Then need a few small things to finish it completely.


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 14, 2019)

TEKNIK said:


> Just a quick question, are the QB96 and the 288s at the same hanging heights?


Yes, the controlling height is the ht of the uv tubes, the bottom of which is 22”, at 45 degree angle to tent side; so, main lights are roughly 24” above tops, running ~1050 ppfd.


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 14, 2019)

WeedSexWeightsShakes said:


> One side almost done. Just waiting on some wire to get here tomorrow.
> Then need a few small things to finish it completely.



Oh man, saaaaaweet! You gotta be itchin to use that beautiful setup!!!!

Do a reggae vid, covering the whole thing!

Beautiful!


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 14, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Cotyledons upright and first leaves ready to convert photons to carbos...
> 
> View attachment 4317475
> 
> ...


Tap root bustin out of each rr, so into net cups:


Day 5 from popping seeds.


----------



## TEKNIK (Apr 14, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Yes, the controlling height is the ht of the uv tubes, the bottom of which is 22”, at 45 degree angle to tent side; so, main lights are roughly 24” above tops, running ~1050 ppfd.


The reason I asked this is because the 288 boards being more efficient should out do the 96s. I think you showed that the spectrum was roughly the same, so the issue is penetration it seems.


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 15, 2019)

TEKNIK said:


> The reason I asked this is because the 288 boards being more efficient should out do the 96s. I think you showed that the spectrum was roughly the same, so the issue is penetration it seems.


Spectrum similar at red end; lots more blue in 96s, which may also be playing a role.

There isn’t that much canopy depth to penetrate.


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 15, 2019)

Day 41 from flip: 2nd pistil flush ramping up.

6x96
 

8x288


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 15, 2019)

Some shots thru left side of tents:

6x96
    

8x288


----------



## diggs99 (Apr 15, 2019)

Amazing stuff man, beautiful plants.


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 15, 2019)

diggs99 said:


> Amazing stuff man, beautiful plants.


Thanks man....should be fun watchin them chunk out over next several weeks.....


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 16, 2019)

Day 42 from flip: 6 weeks down, 4-5 to go?

6x96
 

8x288


----------



## StickyBudHound (Apr 16, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Day 42 from flip: 6 weeks down, 4-5 to go?
> 
> 6x96
> View attachment 4318485 View attachment 4318486
> ...


Just wow dude! Gonna be a wall to wall green shag carpet. I have got to be more daring with my defols! Just a gorgeous bunch of girls in those tents! 

Are they starting to become odoriferous? I'll bet it's like a fruity flavored skunk walking through a pine forest in there right now. 

I was more than 50 posts behind that I didn't get notifications about.... Missed a bunch of updates! Now to check Steak's and Ibn's threads. Haven't seen any updates from them for a while either...


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 16, 2019)

StickyBudHound said:


> Just wow dude! Gonna be a wall to wall green shag carpet. I have got to be more daring with my defols! Just a gorgeous bunch of girls in those tents!
> 
> Are they starting to become odoriferous? I'll bet it's like a fruity flavored skunk walking through a pine forest in there right now.
> 
> I was more than 50 posts behind that I didn't get notifications about.... Missed a bunch of updates! Now to check Steak's and Ibn's threads. Haven't seen any updates from them for a while either...


Yep, they haven’t been workin...

No skunk, but plenty citrus, pine, tropical fruit, some earth & incense...


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 16, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Yep, they haven’t been workin...
> 
> No skunk, but plenty citrus, pine, tropical fruit, some earth & incense...


Btw, i think @mr. childs told me they don’t smell when stressed...i took it to mean they don’t smell like skunk....

and, i’ve noticed less skunkyness when they seem to be happy....

Course, it could just be that i’m saturated in skunk smell....


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 16, 2019)

288 girls a week out from third/final defol...

Before:
  

Defol:
  

Week later:


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 16, 2019)

A ways off, but started the thread for my next grow... 

https://www.rollitup.org/t/the-monumentally-epic-knockdown-dragout-take-no-prisoners-slapdown-aussie-high-light-vs-hlg-288.988144/


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 17, 2019)

Day 43 from flip: You can’t go wrong with either of these lights...

6x96
 

8x288
 

Changed out another co2 cylinder in 288 tent (4th tank lasted 10 days).


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 17, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Day 43 from flip: You can’t go wrong with either of these lights...
> 
> 6x96
> View attachment 4319007 View attachment 4319008
> ...


Man, oh man...sticky, sticky, sticky...the gaps are filling in w 2nd flush pistils; 1st flush nugs are hardening up.

Could be a large qty of nice lookin colas on the way....might even get ridiculous if they keep this pace up.

Both tents doing well...again, i’m happy with performance of both lighting configs.

Strainwise is very interesting. My fave of the 4 strains is Trainwreck, handsdown: fast and easy grower, most light intensity-tolerant, big yielder, excellent frostiness, excellent juicyfruit smells, potent as all get out...one on the best strains i’ve grown, right up there with super silver haze.

The big surprise for me, so far, is the Green Crack; advertised as easy-to-grow, it has been a pita at every turn; but now has the fattest, fullest, densest colas of all 4, cant wait to see how it finishes.

The Original Glue is close behind TW and GC, but just seems a little weaker and slower than its mother’s performance (especially the one in the 96 tent).

The Jack Herer is looking to continue its disappointing ways, i think i cloned its worst pheno....nice mains/laterals with plenty of budsites, BUT w mouse testicle sized buds...pretty af, w pinkish-purple colored calyxes, but tiiiiiiiiiiiiny friggin buds.....hopefully they’ll swell into something....

Probably swapout nutesoup this weekend, make sure everything is fresh and balanced...also, prob take uvb to defcon 1.


----------



## StickyBudHound (Apr 17, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Man, oh man...sticky, sticky, sticky...the gaps are filling in w 2nd flush pistils; 1st flush nugs are hardening up.
> 
> Could be a large qty of nice lookin colas on the way....might even get ridiculous if they keep this pace up.
> 
> ...


You're gonna reach in some day soon and it will come out looking sort of like this.
 

And then, here's the OG yield having just been cut off the plants...  
 

Sad to hear about your Jack Herer! I'm glad that's not the normal to be expected. I'm looking forward to the pink colors in there! I didn't know it displayed that way. 

There's gonna be a Green Crack in my future at some point. I tried it the first time about 6 years ago and it was some of the best tasting bud I'd had at that point. Sounds like I need to check out the TW too.


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 17, 2019)

StickyBudHound said:


> You're gonna reach in some day soon and it will come out looking sort of like this.
> View attachment 4319173
> 
> And then, here's the OG yield having just been cut off the plants...
> ...


Funny shit!

Already, my fingers get that annoyingly sticky feeling...but...i can...


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 17, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Man, oh man...sticky, sticky, sticky...the gaps are filling in w 2nd flush pistils; 1st flush nugs are hardening up.
> 
> Could be a large qty of nice lookin colas on the way....might even get ridiculous if they keep this pace up.
> 
> ...


----------



## StickyBudHound (Apr 17, 2019)

And then his tower of nugs fell down upon him, covering him from head to toe and OG was barely able to smoke his way out of the sticky mess he created...


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 17, 2019)

StickyBudHound said:


> And then his tower of nugs fell down upon him, covering him from head to toe and OG was barely able to smoke his way out of the sticky mess he created...
> View attachment 4319231


----------



## StickyBudHound (Apr 17, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> View attachment 4319257


Lmao!!

That's definitely not Jordy Verrill running through the snow with meteor shit on him! I hope he's not near Snoop's crib....


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 17, 2019)

StickyBudHound said:


> Lmao!!
> 
> That's definitely not Jordy Verrill running through the snow with meteor shit on him! I hope he's not near Snoop's crib....


Potsquach...


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 18, 2019)

Day 44 from flip: Hans und Franz visiting this week...


  


6x96
 

8x289


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 18, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Day 44 from flip: Hans und Franz visiting this week...
> 
> View attachment 4319523
> 
> ...


Broke out the nuclear codes....dialed in defcon 1!

6 hrs uvb/day...8-11a, noon-3p...saving 11-noon for the bonus round....not dripping yet...


----------



## Ibn Vapin (Apr 18, 2019)

Hot fucking damn


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 19, 2019)

Day 45 from flip: Pump you up!

6x96
 

8x288
 

Swapped out nutesoup in both tents, 1.5ec, 6.1pH, 5mL/bucket gff.


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 19, 2019)

WTF is going on with our justice system and our elected officials?

This scumbag makes a mockery of our justice system and gets away with it, cuz he’s president?

Any one of us would be in prison getting bf’d by bubba right now.

https://www-m.cnn.com/2019/04/18/politics/full-mueller-report-pdf/index.html?r=https://www.cnn.com/


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 19, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> WTF is going on with our justice system and our elected officials?
> 
> This scumbag makes a mockery of our justice system and gets away with it, cuz he’s president?
> 
> ...


I’ve told my congressman if he doesn’t immediately call for impeachment proceedings, he’ll never get a vote from me again. I don’t give a crusty f#ck whether the party of the scumbag votes it down in the Senate.

This is not about politics, it’s about everyone being held to same standard.

WTF happened to our country?


----------



## StickyBudHound (Apr 19, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> WTF is going on with our justice system and our elected officials?
> 
> This scumbag makes a mockery of our justice system and gets away with it, cuz he’s president?
> 
> ...


An Idiocratic Hypocrisy? 

It's the same government that (no matter which side is in charge) won't make sure each level of government is term limited and,the same one that won't prosecute insider trading that makes otherwise ordinary people millionaires when they become federal "public servants".

We elect only the finest criminals....


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 19, 2019)

StickyBudHound said:


> An Idiocratic Hypocrisy?
> 
> It's the same government that (no matter which side is in charge) won't make sure each level of government is term limited and,the same one that won't prosecute insider trading that makes otherwise ordinary people millionaires when they become federal "public servants".
> 
> We elect only the finest criminals....


It’s f#cking time to throw out the bums from both parties...they have done absolutely nothing but f#ck our country since shortly after obamacare saved us from pre-existing conditions....

The Dems think that they will take over if they ignore what the scumbag has done...they don’t make it clear that this sh!t can’t be tolerated, they will be just as complicit as the scumbag’s party...we are so F#cked!


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 19, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> It’s f#cking time to throw out the bums from both parties...they have done absolutely nothing but f#ck our country since shortly after obamacare saved us from pre-existing conditions....
> 
> The Dems think that they will take over if they ignore what the scumbag has done...they don’t make it clear that this sh!t can’t be tolerated, they will be just as complicit as the scumbag’s party...we are so F#cked!


And one more thing...

Americans who think, jobs, healthcare, taxes, tribalism, fill in the blank, are more important than everyone being equal under the law...are too stupid to understand what being equal under the law really means...

We deserve what we get.


----------



## Mellow old School (Apr 19, 2019)

Very nice indeed, I concur with Hans and Franz...


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 19, 2019)

Mellow old School said:


> Very nice indeed, I concur with Hans and Franz...


Thanks man! They are chunking up nicely...


----------



## StickyBudHound (Apr 19, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> It’s f#cking time to throw out the bums from both parties...they have done absolutely nothing but f#ck our country since shortly after obamacare saved us from pre-existing conditions....
> 
> The Dems think that they will take over if they ignore what the scumbag has done...they don’t make it clear that this sh!t can’t be tolerated, they will be just as complicit as the scumbag’s party...we are so F#cked!


The problem is far deeper, IMO.

Those among us who would be great leaders and should lead are far too intelligent to ever desire the post. We are continually left with choosing between a list of narcissists who mainly desire power and wealth and, if they aren't already intending to abuse their power in the form of greed and corruption, they soon will once in office while they unleash a personal agenda of changes that have nothing to do with helping anyone but themselves and others like them.

Vote out the current slew of criminals and, unless we eliminate the reasons why they would want the job in the first place, we'll only be replacing them with a new set of the same types. If they couldn't become rich and powerful with a paycheck for life by doing it, they wouldn't care about the job at all.


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 19, 2019)

StickyBudHound said:


> The problem is far deeper, IMO.
> 
> Those among us who would be great leaders and should lead are far too intelligent to ever desire the post. We are continually left with choosing between a list of narcissists who mainly desire power and wealth and, if they aren't already intending to abuse their power in the form of greed and corruption, they soon will once in office while they unleash a personal agenda of changes that have nothing to do with helping anyone but themselves and others like them.
> 
> Vote out the current slew of criminals and, unless we eliminate the reasons why they would want the job in the first place, we'll only be replacing them with a new set of the same types. If they couldn't become rich and powerful with a paycheck for life by doing it, they wouldn't care about the job at all.


Vote them out, they had their chance, then vote out the next bunch if they don’t perform...

Even if we can’t get politicians who give a F#ck about our country, makes no sense letting them stay in the job...

There are still plenty of good, honest, conscientious people in our country, boot the bums get a new crop...

you’re saying there’s no hope, i’m saying there’s nothing to lose...

If our country no longer believes in no one above the law, there’s really nothing to lose...or to make great again...


----------



## StickyBudHound (Apr 19, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Vote them out, they had their chance, then vote out the next bunch if they don’t perform...
> 
> Even if we can’t get politicians who give a F#ck about our country, makes no sense letting them stay in the job...
> 
> ...


Nah, not that there's no hope, just that without filling the holes, the ship will continue to list instead of being righted. 

The people could make the changes happen if they would stop being Republicans and Democrats and start being conscientious citizens intent on eliminating the corruption within. IMO, most people who identify as a D or an R are incapable of seeing through the propaganda and brainwashing that is intended to keep their attention on bickering with each other instead of working together to eliminate the corruption.

I'm sure there are many other things but, if we could at least make lobbyism or special interest influencing and insider trading illegal, get rid of the electoral college in favor of popular vote in order to remove the ability to gerrymander district lines to favor one or the other party with an advantage, set fixed term limits on all levels of each station held within the 3 branches of government, including SCJs, and remove all guaranteed benefits and income they all receive when they leave office and hold them all to the same accountability for breaking law and enforce equal punishments to be dished out that anyone else would receive, we would be well on our way to fixing most of the issues. Again, just IMO.


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 19, 2019)

StickyBudHound said:


> Nah, not that there's no hope, just that without filling the holes, the ship will continue to list instead of being righted.
> 
> The people could make the changes happen if they would stop being Republicans and Democrats and start being conscientious citizens intent on eliminating the corruption within. IMO, most people who identify as a D or an R are incapable of seeing through the propaganda and brainwashing that is intended to keep their attention on bickering with each other instead of working together to eliminate the corruption.
> 
> I'm sure there are many other things but, if we could at least make lobbyism or special interest influencing and insider trading illegal, get rid of the electoral college in favor of popular vote in order to remove the ability to gerrymander district lines to favor one or the other party with an advantage, set fixed term limits on all levels of each station held within the 3 branches of government, including SCJs, and remove all guaranteed benefits and income they all receive when they leave office and hold them all to the same accountability for breaking law and enforcse equal punishments to be dished out that anyone else would receive, we would be well on our way to fixing most of the issues. Again, just IMO.


You wrote it backwards...start at last paragraph and move up....


----------



## StickyBudHound (Apr 19, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> You wrote it backwards...start at last paragraph and move up....


Better?

I'm sure there are many other things but, if we could at least make lobbyism or special interest influencing and insider trading illegal, get rid of the electoral college in favor of popular vote in order to remove the ability to gerrymander district lines to favor one or the other party with an advantage, set fixed term limits on all levels of each station held within the 3 branches of government, includingSCJs, and remove all guaranteed benefitsand income they all receive when they leave office and hold them all to the same accountability for breaking law and enforce equal punishments to be dished out thatanyone else would receive, we would be well on our way to fixing most of the issues. Again, just IMO.

The people could make the changes happen if they would stop being Republicans and Democrats and start being conscientious citizens intent on eliminating the corruption within. IMO, most people who identify as a D or an R are incapable of seeing through the propaganda and brainwashing that is intended to keep their attention on bickering with each other instead of working together to eliminate the corruption.

Nah, not that there's no hope, just that without filling the holes, the ship will continue to list instead of being righted.


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 19, 2019)

StickyBudHound said:


> Better?
> 
> I'm sure there are many other things but, if we could at least make lobbyism or special interest influencing and insider trading illegal, get rid of the electoral college in favor of popular vote in order to remove the ability to gerrymander district lines to favor one or the other party with an advantage, set fixed term limits on all levels of each station held within the 3 branches of government, includingSCJs, and remove all guaranteed benefitsand income they all receive when they leave office and hold them all to the same accountability for breaking law and enforce equal punishments to be dished out thatanyone else would receive, we would be well on our way to fixing most of the issues. Again, just IMO.
> 
> ...


hold them all to the same accountability for breaking law andenforce equal punishments to be dished out thatanyone else would receive


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 19, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> hold them all to the same accountability for breaking law andenforce equal punishments to be dished out thatanyone else would receive


But, if we can’t agree that the President must be held to the same standard as the lowest citizen, then we are headed for bigass trouble.

Rules/laws don’t mean squat, if you don’t hold the most powerful to them.


----------



## StickyBudHound (Apr 19, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> But, if we can’t agree that the President must be held to the same standard as the lowest citizen, then we are headed for bigass trouble.


I completely agree. Affluence and/or social status should have no bearing on "if" something should be punishable or the level of punishment, including for a standing POTUS.

Tricky Dick he's definitely not. This dude is a professional liar and manipulator with about 75% of his party constituents believing every turd that spills from his mouth. Taking him down isn't going to be easy.


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 19, 2019)

StickyBudHound said:


> I completely agree. Affluence and/or social status should have no bearing on "if" something should be punishable or the level of punishment, including for a standing POTUS.
> 
> Tricky Dick he's definitely not. This dude is a professional liar and manipulator with about 75% of his party constituents believing every turd that spills from his mouth. Taking him down isn't going to be easy.


And, i’m not counting on Dem leadership to do it, when they say “he’s just not worth it”. Is our country still worth it?

Their plan is to run out the clock a few more months, and then shove it off on voters, instead of doing congress’ job.

And repubs have already shown they like the taste of his manhood.

We are so f#cked! 

...every single one of us....


----------



## Mellow old School (Apr 20, 2019)

> We are so f#cked!
> 
> ...every single one of us....


Perhaps with some luck, someone else will be in charge come 2020...


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 20, 2019)

Mellow old School said:


> Perhaps with some luck, someone else will be in charge come 2020...


That will be what is necessary...

But doesn't address the problem of Obstructing Justice, Abusing Power, and Aiding & Abetting an Attack on the US by the Russians.


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 20, 2019)

Day 46 from flip: Looks like second pistil flush has peaked, gonna get a third?

6x96
 

8x288


----------



## Tomzie246 (Apr 20, 2019)

Just had a catch up. Awsome og !!


----------



## Steakbomb (Apr 20, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Day 46 from flip: Looks like second pistil flush has peaked, gonna get a third?
> 
> 6x96
> View attachment 4320477 View attachment 4320480
> ...


Definitely a 3rd - looks like there's some good swelling to be had yet! Loving how they're all developing!


----------



## Mellow old School (Apr 20, 2019)

Nice even canopy, and no it doesnt take focus away from those mentioned issues...


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 20, 2019)

Tomzie246 said:


> Just had a catch up. Awsome og !!


Thanks man!


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 20, 2019)

Steakbomb said:


> Definitely a 3rd - looks like there's some good swelling to be had yet! Loving how they're all developing!


Thanks man! When’s the groundbreaking for the “root cellar/baby nursery”?

I’d suggest anyone who likes what’s goin on here take a gander at your crop...


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 20, 2019)

Mellow old School said:


> Nice even canopy, and no it doesnt take focus away from those mentioned issues...


Thanks man!


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 20, 2019)

A little pure pressure action today.

18g/bag air-dried, 62% rh flower from all four strains of mother plants, in 90 micron bags:



Nice the finger hash ball made from trichs that stuck to fingers while breaking up colas and removing stems from these nugs...wakey bakey, dudes!


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 20, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> That will be what is necessary...
> 
> But doesn't address the problem of Obstructing Justice, Abusing Power, and Aiding & Abetting an Attack on the US by the Russians.


Remember, this f#cking scumbag took an oath!

(fwiw, i’m no Dem, i’m American!)


----------



## Steakbomb (Apr 20, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Thanks man! When’s the groundbreaking for the “root cellar/baby nursery”?
> 
> I’d suggest anyone who likes what’s goin on here take a gander at your crop...


They're digging for the foundation starting June 24th. I want to be done by June 15th at the absolute latest so I can dry & jar before then. Better would be June 8th...

Sneak preview for those who may wander into my thread...


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 20, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> WTF is going on with our justice system and our elected officials?
> 
> This scumbag makes a mockery of our justice system and gets away with it, cuz he’s president?
> 
> ...


The pdf is 448 pages, 2 volumes: Vol I -Criminal Conspiracy w Russians, Vol II - Obstruction of Justice

As a patriotic American, every citizen, regardless of political affiliation, has a duty to be involved in this matter. Just read the tables of contents: vol I pg 2-7, vol II pg 209-212.


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 20, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> A little pure pressure action today.
> 
> 18g/bag air-dried, 62% rh flower from all four strains of mother plants, in 90 micron bags:
> 
> ...


11.2g, 15.6% yield, solventless


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 20, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> 11.2g, 15.6% yield, solventless
> 
> View attachment 4320772


The QA Dept does its best and most work on 4/20...

Here’s their report on these 4 samples:


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 21, 2019)

Day 47 from flip: Waitin for what comes next.

6x96
  

8x288


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 21, 2019)

Received the aussie High Lights yesterday for the next smackdown...

https://www.rollitup.org/t/the-monumentally-epic-knockdown-dragout-take-no-prisoners-slapdown-aussie-high-light-vs-hlg-288.988144/page-2


----------



## mr. childs (Apr 21, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> 11.2g, 15.6% yield, solventless
> 
> View attachment 4320772


temp & time duration of pressing ?


----------



## mr. childs (Apr 21, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Day 47 from flip: Waitin for what comes next.
> 
> 6x96
> View attachment 4321083 View attachment 4321084
> ...


has anyone figured out the true meaning of vertical fan leaves? some have said they are praying for magnesium, others mention the nute ratio being perfect, then there is the thought of the fan leaves becoming vertical to lessen the amount of light they receive(probably worded that wrong). you have been quite successful, what do you attribute the vertical leaves to?


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 21, 2019)

mr. childs said:


> has anyone figured out the true meaning of vertical fan leaves? some have said they are praying for magnesium, others mention the nute ratio being perfect, then there is the thought of the fan leaves becoming vertical to lessen the amount of light they receive(probably worded that wrong). you have been quite successful, what do you attribute the vertical leaves to?


imo, tight nodes...small leaves...good plumbing system health... phototropism...strain’s growing habit...

Since i defol so extremely, the only fan leaves i have are small and are located at tops, where nodes are so tight that they physically are forced to “pray” if they’re healthy.


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 21, 2019)

mr. childs said:


> temp & time duration of pressing ?


Both platens 220F

1st press per batch, i lower platen and hold at ~50psi bag pressure for 2 mins, then switch to Test Recipe routine:

1 min, 220F, ~50psi bag pressure
4.5 min, 220F, ~750psi bag pressure

Repeat with new sheet of parchment.

I’ve found that w this press and recipe, it’s not worth doing a 4th press per batch.

Bag Pressure = (lbs of force)/(LxW of bag, in sq inches)

I haven’t done any work yet to find “best practices” for bud on this press...this recipe does the job for me at the moment.

The potency is, of course, great; but the flavor is something else, you want to make the banger glow just to taste it again....tasty, tasty!

I really can’t wait to start pressing bubble hash on it... that’s what results in pics like this:



The absolute best concentrate possible, any method, handsdown...


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 21, 2019)

Dup


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 22, 2019)

Day 48 from flip: Stiiiiiiickeeeeey!

6x96
 

8x288


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 22, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Both platens 220F
> 
> 1st press per batch, i lower platen and hold at ~50psi bag pressure for 2 mins, then switch to Test Recipe routine:
> 
> ...


https://m.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=157&v=ldrKzLdDRyI


----------



## StickyBudHound (Apr 22, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> https://m.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=157&v=ldrKzLdDRyI


Awesome


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 22, 2019)

StickyBudHound said:


> Awesome


Here’s some info on cbd rosin:

https://gopurepressure.com/blogs/rosin-education/the-state-of-cbd-cbd-rosin-100-solventless-cbd-dabs


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 23, 2019)

49 days from flip: Ho hummin along.

6x96
  

8x288


----------



## Steakbomb (Apr 23, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> 49 days from flip: Ho hummin along.
> 
> 6x96
> View attachment 4322093 View attachment 4322094
> ...


Looking goooood. How much longer based on the culls/mothers? 2-3wks?


----------



## ChiefRunningPhist (Apr 23, 2019)

Great thread! Looking super duper!


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 23, 2019)

ChiefRunningPhist said:


> Great thread! Looking super duper!


Thanks man!


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 23, 2019)

Steakbomb said:


> Looking goooood. How much longer based on the culls/mothers? 2-3wks?


Mom’s and sisters went past 10 weeks.

Except for 96OG, no yellowing leaves at all.

In both tents Jack Herer continues to disappoint with mouse testicle sized buds, Green Crack is way outperforming, Trainwreck and Original Glue on track.

Don’t think they’ll hit 1lb/plant, but will have good comparison between light configs, and some super potent bubble hash/rosin raw material.

We’ll see....


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 23, 2019)

For those who have split stem, there’s hope for you....this one split before 12:12...



No problem, mahn!


----------



## StickyBudHound (Apr 23, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Mom’s and sisters went past 10 weeks.
> 
> Except for 96OG, no yellowing leaves at all.
> 
> ...


Where'd you get the Jack Herer beans? Sounds like some really poor genetics.


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 23, 2019)

StickyBudHound said:


> Where'd you get the Jack Herer beans? Sounds like some really poor genetics.


https://www.seedsman.com/en/jack-herrer-feminised

Like i said earlier, could be a shitty pheno...looks nothin like this...


----------



## StickyBudHound (Apr 23, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> https://www.seedsman.com/en/jack-herrer-feminised
> 
> Like i said earlier, could be a shitty pheno...looks nothin like this...


Ugh, those are what they gave me for free on both of my orders. Man... I hope mine doesn't follow suit with yours. We'll see soon enough.


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 23, 2019)

StickyBudHound said:


> Ugh, those are what they gave me for free on both of my orders. Man... I hope mine doesn't follow suit with yours. We'll see soon enough.


I paid for mine...so at least you can feel like you got nothin for nothin... reminds me


----------



## StickyBudHound (Apr 23, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> I paid for mine...so at least you can feel like you got nothin for nothin... reminds me


With a little luck, hopefully mine are from a different batch of seeds.


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 23, 2019)

StickyBudHound said:


> With a little luck, hopefully mine are from a different batch of seeds.
> 
> View attachment 4322196


I bet you’ll be fine...

Mine suck yieldwise, but those mouse nuts are hard as temple balls and potent as f#ck!


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 23, 2019)

Time for some...


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 23, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Time for some...
> 
> View attachment 4322204
> 
> View attachment 4322205


----------



## StickyBudHound (Apr 23, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> I bet you’ll be fine...
> 
> Mine suck yieldwise, but those mouse nuts are hard as temple balls and potent as f#ck!


I had to look up temple balls. Damn! Yet another extraction method I've never heard of.... 

I'm hoping mine are a little bigger than mouse nuts.


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 23, 2019)

StickyBudHound said:


> I had to look up temple balls. Damn! Yet another extraction method I've never heard of....
> 
> I'm hoping mine are a little bigger than mouse nuts.
> View attachment 4322236


Gerbil?


----------



## StickyBudHound (Apr 23, 2019)

Lmao!!


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 23, 2019)




----------



## led1k (Apr 23, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> They have a “contact us”?...you’re the king -the customer...


I emailed them and it's been 2+ weeks. Not too surprising but it was worth a shot. Found:
https://www.waveformlighting.com/horticulture/convert-lux-to-ppfd-online-calculator

I chose the only 3500K option (Low CRI LED 3500K) and entered 60K lux...

*Result: 962.22 umol/s/m2*

Does it pass the smell test? Assuming it's a fairly accurate guesstimate I'm surprised it's that high. Readings taken at top of plant at 7". No signs of light stress so I could go closer?


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 23, 2019)

led1k said:


> I emailed them and it's been 2+ weeks. Not too surprising but it was worth a shot. Found:
> https://www.waveformlighting.com/horticulture/convert-lux-to-ppfd-online-calculator
> 
> I chose the only 3500K option (Low CRI LED 3500K) and entered 60K lux...
> ...


I have no idea...3000K for 60k lux is 1142 ppfd, using that calculator....you might see some burn at 1142, less likely w proper acclimation at 962...so, you’re closer to 962 than 1142, i’d go with 3500K until you get better info...

Calling @Randomblame: any comments
Re lux -> ppfd conversion factor for Bridgelux EB Gen 2's


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 23, 2019)

Start of 7th week from 12:12


----------



## Axion42 (Apr 23, 2019)

I dunno man I think the 288s are putting in WORK! Looking great man, I'll be resetting in 2 weeks to give the 288s a few runs, looking forward to your dry weights between the 2. 96s gonna get smacked down!


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 23, 2019)

Axion42 said:


> I dunno man I think the 288s are putting in WORK! Looking great man, I'll be resetting in 2 weeks to give the 288s a few runs, looking forward to your dry weights between the 2. 96s gonna get smacked down!


Lol...time to start layin bets...

Inside word: one config might win cuz of bigger buds, other might win cuz it has more buds....

Bwaaaaaahaaahaahaaaa....


----------



## Steakbomb (Apr 23, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Lol...time to start layin bets...
> 
> Inside word: one config might win cuz of bigger buds, other might win cuz it has more buds....
> 
> Bwaaaaaahaaahaahaaaa....


SCIENTIFICALLY INVALIDATED


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 23, 2019)

Steakbomb said:


> SCIENTIFICALLY INVALIDATED


Nnn, nnn, nnn, nnn, nope!


----------



## Ibn Vapin (Apr 23, 2019)

I'm on with the 96s


----------



## Steakbomb (Apr 23, 2019)

Betting on the 288s! But also betting on the margin being damn close


----------



## StickyBudHound (Apr 23, 2019)

I gotta go with the 288s for size and overall weight. Another factor is sugar sticky goodness. On that, we're gonna need some closer pics.


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 23, 2019)

StickyBudHound said:


> I gotta go with the 288s for size and overall weight. Another factor is sugar sticky goodness. On that, we're gonna need some closer pics.


I’ll work on that...BUT, i’ll be using trich yield via bubble hash process to address that, at least to inform my own opinion...


----------



## StickyBudHound (Apr 23, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> I’ll work on that...BUT, i’ll be using trich yield via bubble hash process to address that, at least to inform my own opinion...


There's no RUSH... Except motivationally speaking.


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 23, 2019)




----------



## StickyBudHound (Apr 23, 2019)




----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 23, 2019)




----------



## Randomblame (Apr 24, 2019)

led1k said:


> I emailed them and it's been 2+ weeks. Not too surprising but it was worth a shot. Found:
> https://www.waveformlighting.com/horticulture/convert-lux-to-ppfd-online-calculator
> 
> I chose the only 3500K option (Low CRI LED 3500K) and entered 60K lux...
> ...






Or_Gro said:


> I have no idea...3000K for 60k lux is 1142 ppfd, using that calculator....you might see some burn at 1142, less likely w proper acclimation at 962...so, you’re closer to 962 than 1142, i’d go with 3500K until you get better info...
> 
> Calling @Randomblame: any comments
> Re lux -> ppfd conversion factor for Bridgelux EB Gen 2's



Hmm! When the dividing factor is ~69 for 3000°k/CRI80 60klx would be ~870μMol/s/m² and with 70 for 3500°k its around 857μMol/s/m². This calculator is pretty useless because it does not factor in hanging height, area and all that. It also weighted to give their own product much better results. But CRI90 can not reach more μMol/s like CRI80 unless you compare calculated YPF/w values or older less efficient diodes. If CRI90 would be more efficient like CRI80 we all would have used CRI90 from the beginning.
I would not trust this tool.
The 60klx is also only a point measurment and shows only the intensity at this spot but not what is available for the whole plant/area at different hanging height.

Try this one... Simply enter the calculated lumen output, spectrum, area and hanging height into the according fields and tap calculate. Nice tool to play with..

http://dev.edman007.com/~edman007/pub/par-dli-cal.html

Works much better and works with white and monochromatic diodes BTW. But not at the same time.. You need to calculate additional mono's separately.


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 24, 2019)

Randomblame said:


> Hmm! When the dividing factor is ~69 for 3000°k/CRI80 60klx would be ~870μMol/s/m² and with 70 for 3500°k its around 857μMol/s/m². This calculator is pretty useless because it does not factor in hanging height, area and all that. It also weighted to give their own product much better results. But CRI90 can not reach more μMol/s like CRI80 unless you compare calculated YPF/w values or older less efficient diodes. If CRI90 would be more efficient like CRI80 we all would have used CRI90 from the beginning.
> I would not trust this tool.
> The 60klx is also only a point measurment and shows only the intensity at this spot but not what is available for the whole plant/area at different hanging height.
> 
> ...


Thanks RB!


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 24, 2019)

Day 50 from flip: Lookin happy and healthy, building density, getting hard.

6x96
 

8x288


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 24, 2019)




----------



## mr. childs (Apr 24, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> For those who have split stem, there’s hope for you....this one split before 12:12...
> 
> View attachment 4322153
> 
> No problem, mahn!


did you consider adding a little bit of honey at the split before tying/clamping it back together ?


----------



## mr. childs (Apr 24, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Day 50 from flip: Lookin happy and healthy, building density, getting hard.
> 
> 6x96
> View attachment 4322668 View attachment 4322669
> ...


still applying pure uv 2ft's ?


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 24, 2019)

mr. childs said:


> did you consider adding a little bit of honey at the split before tying/clamping it back together ?


No i didn’t, but will look into it for future purposes...thanks


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 24, 2019)

mr. childs said:


> still applying pure uv 2ft's ?


Nope, two 4’

 

per tent


----------



## mr. childs (Apr 24, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Nope, two 4’
> 
> View attachment 4322705
> 
> per tent


14% is much safer than that damn 75% & 25% uva. good decison, lower percentage for the win over the duration.


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 24, 2019)

mr. childs said:


> 14% is much safer than that damn 75% & 25% uva. good decison, lower percentage for the win over the duration.


@Randomblame telks me that it’s not just the strength, but also the ratio of uvb to uva, that causes a problem with these

A couple informative links...

Two important and synergistic wavelengths:
https://www.agricultra.com/secondarymetabolite

Uv THC mechanism;
https://news.californialightworks.com/uvb-light-and-thc-potency/


----------



## mr. childs (Apr 24, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> @Randomblame telks me that it’s not just the strength, but also the ratio of uvb to uva, that causes a problem with these
> 
> A couple informative links...
> 
> ...


for years i wanted that clw 440 with the tubes on each side, but none of the shops around me carried it. i wonder what bulbs they used? how long do you think it will be before the arcadia bulbs start to deteriorate the plastics & fibers in the tent?


----------



## mr. childs (Apr 24, 2019)

that metarail wants you to place it 10'' above the canopy, will you need one over each plant if you decide to purchase them ?


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 24, 2019)

mr. childs said:


> for years i wanted that clw 440 with the tubes on each side, but none of the shops around me carried it. i wonder what bulbs they used? how long do you think it will be before the arcadia bulbs start to deteriorate the plastics & fibers in the tent?


I have no idea, but expect the equip will break on it’s own before deterioration under Arcadias... they aren’t that strong and i have them at a distance away....

But, at some point i guess i’ll learn.


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 24, 2019)

mr. childs said:


> that metarail wants you to place it 10'' above the canopy, will you need one over each plant if you decide to purchase them ?


I don’t intend to buy any of these prods, posted for the supporting knowledge. I like my 4’ arcadia 14%s at 22-24”, where plants are apparently not damaged but getting good intensity....

I’m already at/beyond the daily exposure of the top end in one of the studies...i’d have to dig out the algebra conversions @Randomblame gave me in a post somewhere to get exact numbers....can’t remember where it is...


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 24, 2019)

I keep coming across CBGs in my readings...they are precursors to THC and CBD...

apparently so much in drmand by plant that usually there is only about 1% available at any point in time for most strains....

I’ve read that they can be increased by uv and that certain strains have signif more than 1%... trainwreck and greencrack are two of these higher cbg strains....

Here’s an intro:
https://www.leafly.com/news/cannabis-101/what-is-cbg-cannabinoid


----------



## StickyBudHound (Apr 24, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> I keep coming across CBGs in my readings...they are precursors to THC and CBD...
> 
> apparently so much in drmand by plant that usually there is only about 1% available at any point in time for most strains....
> 
> ...


Sounds like you would need to harvest a few weeks early to extract it before it starts turning into CBD and THC.


----------



## Randomblame (Apr 24, 2019)

mr. childs said:


> for years i wanted that clw 440 with the tubes on each side, but none of the shops around me carried it. i wonder what bulbs they used? how long do you think it will be before the arcadia bulbs start to deteriorate the plastics & fibers in the tent?



They use 2ft Solacure Flowerpower bulbs which is the strongest UVB bulb with the right UVB to UVA ratio. At least 5 times stronger like reptile bulbs and their spectrum reach down to 285nm. That means 1-2h are enough and more would damage the plants already. Reptile bulbs go down to ~290nm and to compensate that you need just more time.

@Or_Gro 
μW/cm/h multiplied be 0,036 gives you kJ/m². Lets say you have 6h with 100μW/cm² measured on the meter. Thats 600 per day x 0,036 = a dose of 21,6kJ/m². With only 3h it would be 10,8kJ and with 10h á 100μW/cm² the dose would be 36kJ/m². You only have to remember the multiplier 0.036...


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 24, 2019)

StickyBudHound said:


> Sounds like you would need to harvest a few weeks early to extract it before it starts turning into CBD and THC.


i’m looking at them purely from a precursor perspective...there is a good chance of a benefit in increasing quantity, not just %, of thc, when used with uvb....check out chem analysis for change in cbg/cbga under uv, in agricultra article...

But, i had you in mind, when i saw the discussion on medical bens.

UVB increases thc%, but not cbd%; so, since cbg ia also a cbd precursor, there must be a different way to potentially boost cbd when excess cbg is available (maybe start by eliminating uvb, to reduce thc production, leaving more cbg available for conversion to cbd).


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 24, 2019)

Randomblame said:


> They use 2ft Solacure Flowerpower bulbs which is the strongest UVB bulb with the right UVB to UVA ratio. At least 5 times stronger like reptile bulbs and their spectrum reach down to 285nm. That means 1-2h are enough and more would damage the plants already. Reptile bulbs go down to ~290nm and to compensate that you need just more time.
> 
> @Or_Gro
> μW/cm/h multiplied be 0,036 gives you kJ/m². Lets say you have 6h with 100μW/cm² measured on the meter. Thats 600 per day x 0,036 = a dose of 21,6kJ/m². With only 3h it would be 10,8kJ and with 10h á 100μW/cm² the dose would be 36kJ/m². You only have to remember the multiplier 0.036...


You da man, RB! Thx

So my numbers:
45uW/sq cm at wall, 80 at other edge
—> (45 + 80)/2 = 62.5 uW/sq cm average

6 hrs x 62.5 uW/sq cm = 375 uW/sq cm per day

375 uW/sq cm x 0.036 = 13.5 kJ/sq meter...this is at the top end in
https://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/abs/10.1111/j.1751-1097.1987.tb04757.x

Thinking of adding another hour, which would add another (62.5 x 0.036) = 2.25 kJ/sq meter, or 15.75 in total.


----------



## StickyBudHound (Apr 24, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> i’m looking at them purely from a precursor perspective...there is a good chance of a benefit in increasing quantity, not just %, of thc, when used with uvb....check out chem analysis for change in cbg/cbga under uv, in agricultra article...
> 
> But, i had you in mind, when i saw the discussion on medical bens.
> 
> UVB increases thc%, but not cbd%; so, since cbg ia also a cbd precursor, there must be a different way to potentially boost cbd when excess cbg is available (maybe start by eliminating uvb, to reduce thc production, leaving more cbg available for conversion to cbd).


From a cursory search, I'm finding agreeance on the web that there's no *known* way to increase CBD production levels in a plant beyond what it is genetically capable of producing. The best you can do is buy seeds for strains bred to have high CBD and low THC. There are ways to increase the CBD content to the maximum the plant is capable of producing.

"While you can’t force a plant to produce more CBD than it is genetically capable of, you can coax it into producing the maximum possible amount.

In a 2011 study* by Sikora, Berenji, and Latkovic, researchers looked at six years’ worth of data on the growth of industrial hemp. They found that there were specific growing conditions associated with CBD-rich plants (_though it is important to note that while the study was both lengthy and detailed, it only tested 20 samples_).

Assuming you choose seeds with the right genetics, your next step is to ensure your plants are in soil that is warm approximately 5 cm down. Also, the more precipitation the hemp was exposed to in the 2011 study, the lower the CBD content. Overall, make sure your growing room temperature is between 68 and 70 degrees Fahrenheit, and when it comes to watering, err on the side of caution."

That doesn't mean some process like addition of UV light at some level couldn't help produce more. Just that there isn't any such info available. It will probably end up coming from science minded growers like you, OG. 

https://www.marijuanabreak.com/how-to-grow-high-cbd-marijuana-strains


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 24, 2019)

StickyBudHound said:


> From a cursory search, I'm finding agreeance on the web that there's no *known* way to increase CBD production levels in a plant beyond what it is genetically capable of producing. The best you can do is buy seeds for strains bred to have high CBD and low THC. There are ways to increase the CBD content to the maximum the plant is capable of producing.
> 
> "While you can’t force a plant to produce more CBD than it is genetically capable of, you can coax it into producing the maximum possible amount.
> 
> ...


Thanks dude!


----------



## StickyBudHound (Apr 24, 2019)

Oy, my head...


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 24, 2019)

StickyBudHound said:


> Oy, my head...
> 
> View attachment 4322860


----------



## StickyBudHound (Apr 24, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> View attachment 4322866


 

Leaving work in 20 minutes.


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 24, 2019)

StickyBudHound said:


> View attachment 4322893
> 
> Leaving work in 20 minutes.


----------



## Ibn Vapin (Apr 24, 2019)

Woo man. Just now starting to get over a medication-induced sickness. I swear to baby Jesus, that the time I was 5 with the flu when me and mama were holding fucking hands and taking turns puking...it was way worse than that . Never let a dumbass tell you to increase the dose on a med that's making you sick!! I'm down to 18+ pounds lost over a few weeks. -.- Buck that part of the system!!

Ngl I was so sick I could t even bring myself to smoke any fucking weed. -.- getting better now though. I'm still on the 96 train. I've seen how those bitties yielded for me. I'm confident that OG's will yield appropriately too.


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 24, 2019)

Ibn Vapin said:


> Woo man. Just now starting to get over a medication-induced sickness. I swear to baby Jesus, that the time I was 5 with the flu when me and mama were holding fucking hands and taking turns puking...it was way worse than that . Never let a dumbass tell you to increase the dose on a med that's making you sick!! I'm down to 18+ pounds lost over a few weeks. -.- Buck that part of the system!!
> 
> Ngl I was so sick I could t even bring myself to smoke any fucking weed. -.- getting better now though. I'm still on the 96 train. I've seen how those bitties yielded for me. I'm confident that OG's will yield appropriately too.


Hey man, hope you’re movin in the positive now...


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 25, 2019)

Day 51 from flip: Slow and steady.

6x96
 

8x288


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 25, 2019)




----------



## StickyBudHound (Apr 25, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> View attachment 4323200
> View attachment 4323199
> View attachment 4323197
> View attachment 4323202
> ...


That's from soil to tops?


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 25, 2019)

StickyBudHound said:


> That's from soil to tops?


From lowest bud to top


----------



## mr. childs (Apr 25, 2019)

Randomblame said:


> They use 2ft Solacure Flowerpower bulbs which is the strongest UVB bulb with the right UVB to UVA ratio. At least 5 times stronger like reptile bulbs and their spectrum reach down to 285nm. That means 1-2h are enough and more would damage the plants already. Reptile bulbs go down to ~290nm and to compensate that you need just more time.


what do you believe is the right ratio percentage wise? or what is the ratio of the solar cure? i remember these https://www.solacure.com/horticulture.html
found it (34% UVB/66%UVA 280nm-380nm)


----------



## mr. childs (Apr 25, 2019)

i apologize @Or_Gro i did not mean to derail your thread


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 25, 2019)

mr. childs said:


> what do you believe is the right ratio percentage wise? or what is the ratio of the solar cure? i remember these https://www.solacure.com/horticulture.html
> found it (34% UVB/66%UVA 280nm-380nm)


@Randomblame ?


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 25, 2019)

mr. childs said:


> i apologize @Or_Gro i did not mean to derail your thread


You’re not derailing anything, man...

Now, that @StickyBudHound guy....



Lol


----------



## StickyBudHound (Apr 25, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> From lowest bud to top


That makes more sense. Fricking killing it dude!


----------



## StickyBudHound (Apr 25, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> You’re not derailing anything, man...
> 
> Now, that @StickyBudHound guy....
> 
> ...


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 25, 2019)

StickyBudHound said:


> That makes more sense. Fricking killing it dude!


Thanks man!


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 25, 2019)

StickyBudHound said:


>


----------



## StickyBudHound (Apr 25, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


>


Wow, Joan Jett and Lita Ford way back! I didn't know they were connected in any way.


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 25, 2019)

StickyBudHound said:


> Wow, Joan Jett and Lita Ford way back! I didn't know they were connected in any way.


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 27, 2019)

Wtf was that outage about?


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 27, 2019)

Yesterday, day 52 from flip:

6x96
 

8x288



Today, 53 days from flip: Swelling, hardening, and sugaring up.

6x96 


8x288


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 27, 2019)

New Aussie High Lights, for next smackdown, assembled and up....probably will have to get some welding goggles...https://www.rollitup.org/t/the-monumentally-epic-knockdown-dragout-take-no-prisoners-slapdown-aussie-high-light-vs-hlg-288.988144/page-3

4 pairs in a 4x4


Per pair at max rating...still room to crank driver..,


Probably won’t need to...


LOL


----------



## Steakbomb (Apr 27, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> New Aussie High Lights, for next smackdown, assembled and up....probably will have to get some welding goggles...https://www.rollitup.org/t/the-monumentally-epic-knockdown-dragout-take-no-prisoners-slapdown-aussie-high-light-vs-hlg-288.988144/page-3
> 
> 4 pairs in a 4x4
> View attachment 4323579
> ...


WOW. Am I reading that right? ~2200ppfd for 458w each pair? What's the draw to get 1000ppfd? 500ppfd? (If you don't mind doing a quick test...)

I really like how broad the boards themselves are - I always thought spreading the diodes out over as large an area as possible was the way to go.


----------



## Frank Cannon (Apr 27, 2019)

LOL and off we go.....


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 27, 2019)

Steakbomb said:


> WOW. Am I reading that right? ~2200ppfd for 458w each pair? What's the draw to get 1000ppfd? 500ppfd? (If you don't mind doing a quick test...)
> 
> I really like how broad the boards themselves are - I always thought spreading the diodes out over as large an area as possible was the way to go.


Yep, correct...can’t get to it now, but will asap...

about 16” x 8” per bd...

The prawnster tried to convince me that 4 bds would be enuff...lol....


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 27, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> New Aussie High Lights, for next smackdown, assembled and up....probably will have to get some welding goggles...https://www.rollitup.org/t/the-monumentally-epic-knockdown-dragout-take-no-prisoners-slapdown-aussie-high-light-vs-hlg-288.988144/page-3
> 
> 4 pairs in a 4x4
> View attachment 4323579
> ...


Forgot this:


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 27, 2019)

288 spectra, just for grins:


----------



## Frank Cannon (Apr 27, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> The prawnster tried to convince me that 4 bds would be enuff...lol....


I think he meant for normal people


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 27, 2019)

Frank Cannon said:


> I think he meant for normal people


Normal people and


----------



## Mellow old School (Apr 27, 2019)

As always, nice to drop in mate...


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 27, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Yep, correct...can’t get to it now, but will asap...
> 
> about 16” x 8” per bd...
> 
> The prawnster tried to convince me that 4 bds would be enuff...lol....


See 1000ppfd at 24” on: https://www.rollitup.org/t/the-monumentally-epic-knockdown-dragout-take-no-prisoners-slapdown-aussie-high-light-vs-hlg-288.988144/page-3


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 27, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Forgot this:
> 
> View attachment 4323658


----------



## Ibn Vapin (Apr 27, 2019)

Man I missed you guys lol


----------



## Axion42 (Apr 27, 2019)

I was worried I'd never get to see the results! Even though we all know which light is gonna win...


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 27, 2019)

Ibn Vapin said:


> Man I missed you guys lol


Yeah, i think i slowed the recovery, clicking on refresh...they got it patched up after i went to bed....


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 27, 2019)

Axion42 said:


> I was worried I'd never get to see the results! Even though we all know which light is gonna win...


The white leds?


----------



## Axion42 (Apr 27, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> The white leds?


288s ftw


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 27, 2019)

Axion42 said:


> 288s ftw


Lol


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 28, 2019)

Day 54 from flip: Like watchin grass grow...

6x96
 

8x288
 

Swapped in 5th set of 50# co2 tanks.


----------



## led1k (Apr 28, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> I have no idea...3000K for 60k lux is 1142 ppfd, using that calculator....you might see some burn at 1142, less likely w proper acclimation at 962...so, you’re closer to 962 than 1142, i’d go with 3500K until you get better info...
> 
> Calling @Randomblame: any comments
> Re lux -> ppfd conversion factor for Bridgelux EB Gen 2's





Randomblame said:


> Hmm! When the dividing factor is ~69 for 3000°k/CRI80 60klx would be ~870μMol/s/m² and with 70 for 3500°k its around 857μMol/s/m². This calculator is pretty useless because it does not factor in hanging height, area and all that. It also weighted to give their own product much better results. But CRI90 can not reach more μMol/s like CRI80 unless you compare calculated YPF/w values or older less efficient diodes. If CRI90 would be more efficient like CRI80 we all would have used CRI90 from the beginning.
> I would not trust this tool.
> The 60klx is also only a point measurment and shows only the intensity at this spot but not what is available for the whole plant/area at different hanging height.
> 
> ...


I have lx and FC on my meter (Dr. Meter LX1330B). Clue me in on converting that to lumens? In the meantime I used 130 for watts (my HLG120H-20B at ~110% when run wide open (w/o the pot))

I used 1.5' for Length (the chamber is 17" x 21"-ish) 

Beam Angle at 30 ok?

Now does it pass the smell test? Any suggestions based on the result?


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 29, 2019)

Day 55 from flip: Buds hardening up pretty fast now.

6x96
 

8x288


----------



## StickyBudHound (Apr 29, 2019)

Lol, no updates from your thread since the ethos thread started. The RIU site is a fickle little twit with the updates...


----------



## Frank Cannon (Apr 29, 2019)

You should be pretty good at growing in a few more years cuz!!


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 29, 2019)

Frank Cannon said:


> You should be pretty good at growing in a few more years cuz!!


Right on schedule...


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 29, 2019)

StickyBudHound said:


> Lol, no updates from your thread since the ethos thread started. The RIU site is a fickle little twit with the updates...


Go figure...


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 29, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Day 55 from flip: Buds hardening up pretty fast now.
> 
> 6x96
> View attachment 4324966 View attachment 4324967
> ...


Scoped em this morning: clear to partly cloudy...no amberage...


----------



## Ibn Vapin (Apr 29, 2019)

I'm still on team 96s. Also I'll take having to manually look at my threads over GC staffers.


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 29, 2019)

Ibn Vapin said:


> I'm still on team 96s. Also I'll take having to manually look at my threads over GC staffers.


You on for tomorra scan?


----------



## Ibn Vapin (Apr 29, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> You on for tomorra scan?


Not till the 6th bro  feels like fucking forever.


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 29, 2019)

Ibn Vapin said:


> Not till the 6th bro  feels like fucking forever.


Cuz it is...you workin or out sick?


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 30, 2019)

Day 56 from flip: i’m ready, they want to go more.

6x96
 

8x288


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 30, 2019)

Random pics 6x96:


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 30, 2019)

Random 8x288 pics:


----------



## Steakbomb (Apr 30, 2019)

Re: both of those last 2 posts

GODDAMN SON lookin GOOOOD


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 30, 2019)

Steakbomb said:


> Re: both of those last 2 posts
> 
> GODDAMN SON lookin GOOOOD


Thanks man...you can almost get a feel for how hard some of those nugs are.:..


----------



## StickyBudHound (Apr 30, 2019)

Holy Jehoshaphat those all look soooo frickin amazing OG! You're riding the razor's edge on nutes. So dialed in.

I still think the 288 girls are in the lead and looking biggest.


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 30, 2019)

StickyBudHound said:


> Holy Jehoshaphat those all look soooo frickin amazing OG! You're riding the razor's edge on nutes. So dialed in.
> 
> I still think the 288 girls are in the lead and looking biggest.


Thanks man!

Lol!


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 30, 2019)

StickyBudHound said:


> Holy Jehoshaphat those all look soooo frickin amazing OG! You're riding the razor's edge on nutes. So dialed in.
> 
> I still think the 288 girls are in the lead and looking biggest.


Haven’t been able to go above 1100ppm this whole grow...


----------



## StickyBudHound (Apr 30, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Haven’t been able to go above 1100ppm this whole grow...


Not surprising. My ppm has been no more than 1050 so far. Not a spec of burn. I could probably go higher I guess but, I'm liking what they're looking like right now. I'll post pics from last night on my journal.


----------



## StickyBudHound (Apr 30, 2019)

Posted to my journal.

Something I heard that guy say in the video I posted last night I absolutely agree with and I've been doing this grow.

Flush every few weeks. I've been doing that. So far, it's working well to keep them from getting bitchy.


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 30, 2019)

StickyBudHound said:


> Posted to my journal.
> 
> Something I heard that guy say in the video I posted last night I absolutely agree with and I've been doing this grow.
> 
> Flush every few weeks. I've been doing that. So far, it's working well to keep them from getting bitchy.


Havent had time to check, is his full series on youtube?


----------



## StickyBudHound (Apr 30, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Havent had time to check, is his full series on youtube?


I've found many. Not sure if they're all on there or not.


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 30, 2019)

StickyBudHound said:


> I've found many. Not sure if they're all on there or not.


Yeah, found them, over 100 episodes....got my work cut out for me


----------



## StickyBudHound (Apr 30, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Yeah, found them, over 100 episodes....got my work cut out for me


And most of them are pretty long. I think he tried at first to start a podcast, taking and answering questions from YouTube while live.


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 30, 2019)

StickyBudHound said:


> And most of them are pretty long. I think he tried at first to start a podcast, taking and answering questions from YouTube while live.


Yeah, several times, i’ll go thru the vids (lots of the early ones, at least, are under 10 mins) and see what’s useful, then perhaps subscribe to webinars....

For now i want to understand his defol strategy...,would save me reinventing the wheel


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 30, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Yeah, several times, i’ll go thru the vids (lots of the early ones, at least, are under 10 mins) and see what’s useful, then perhaps subscribe to webinars....
> 
> For now i want to understand his defol strategy...,would save me reinventing the wheel


So, i think the episode you, dawg, posted is from last year’s cycle.

He switched from hps to hlg 550’s for that cycle. It starts from point where plants transplanted a week before are moved into grow area - they look like pretty tall 6-8 node plants...

Gonna ride the cycle...


----------



## StickyBudHound (Apr 30, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> So, i think the episode you, dawg, posted is from last year’s cycle.
> 
> He switched from hps to hlg 550’s for that cycle. It starts from point where plants transplanted a week before are moved into grow area - they look like pretty tall 6-8 node plants...
> 
> Gonna ride the cycle...


I admire your tenacity! Didn't take you long to cut through the bs. Lol


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 30, 2019)

StickyBudHound said:


> I admire your tenacity! Didn't take you long to cut through the bs. Lol


Will take me a while...


----------



## Or_Gro (May 1, 2019)

Day 57 from flip: 8 wks down, another 1-2 maybe for 96s, 2-3 for 288s?

Taking guesses as to approx heights from res lid to tip of highest colas....i’ll cut you some slack, and exclude the trainwrecks....hint: first digit is 1...

6x96
 

8x288


----------



## Steakbomb (May 1, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Day 57 from flip: 8 wks down, another 1-2 maybe for 96s, 2-3 for 288s?
> 
> Taking guesses as to approx heights from res lid to tip of highest colas....i’ll cut you some slack, and exclude the trainwrecks....hint: first digit is 1...
> 
> ...


Are they 1" tall?


----------



## Or_Gro (May 1, 2019)

Steakbomb said:


> Are they 1" tall?


Except for the trainwrecks (19”, 23), they’re all about 15” from lid to tallest...course the outside colas go horizontal for a ways, so they’re longer than taller...

I’ll take pics at harvest...


----------



## StickyBudHound (May 1, 2019)

Interesting! Thoughts? Any of you ever tried this?

https://canna-base.com/use-gas-lantern-routine-glr/


----------



## Or_Gro (May 1, 2019)

StickyBudHound said:


> Interesting! Thoughts? Any of you ever tried this?
> 
> https://canna-base.com/use-gas-lantern-routine-glr/


Looked at it earlier, didn’t see enuff benefit for the complications...anything with timers requires the kiss approach where i live, f#ckin brown/blackouts are like a 3rd world country sometimes...


----------



## StickyBudHound (May 2, 2019)

Are you sleeping in this morning? Which tent is putting on the weight today?


----------



## Or_Gro (May 2, 2019)

Any patriotic anerican understand what “suggest” means?

Wtf


StickyBudHound said:


> Are you sleeping in this morning? Which tent is putting on the weight today?


Alarm didn’t go off, lost an hour....gonna f#ck up the rest of my week...butterfly flaps it wings, world stops turning...


----------



## StickyBudHound (May 2, 2019)

Are the front left plants in both tents closer to the UV? They both appear to have uniformly darker pistils than their roommates.


----------



## StickyBudHound (May 2, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Any patriotic anerican understand what “suggest” means?
> 
> Wtf
> 
> ...


Oh shit buddy. Lol, yep its definitely gonna throw you off your game. I hate when that happens. This week seems to be taking forever to get through too. 

Gonna be a 3 dab morning for ya?


----------



## Or_Gro (May 2, 2019)

Day 58 from flip: molasses...

6x96
 

8x288


----------



## Or_Gro (May 2, 2019)

StickyBudHound said:


> Oh shit buddy. Lol, yep its definitely gonna throw you off your game. I hate when that happens. This week seems to be taking forever to get through too.
> 
> Gonna be a 3 dab morning for ya?


 No dabbin today, tonight fo sure


----------



## led1k (May 2, 2019)

StickyBudHound said:


> Posted to my journal.
> 
> Something I heard that guy say in the video I posted last night I absolutely agree with and I've been doing this grow.
> 
> Flush every few weeks. I've been doing that. So far, it's working well to keep them from getting bitchy.


I tried to find your journal to find the video and pics you mentioned... 

Help please?


----------



## StickyBudHound (May 2, 2019)

led1k said:


> I tried to find your journal to find the video and pics you mentioned...
> 
> Help please?


No problem dude. Here you go.


----------



## Or_Gro (May 2, 2019)

StickyBudHound said:


> Are the front left plants in both tents closer to the UV? They both appear to have uniformly darker pistils than their roommates.


Nope,

Uv is horizontal on left right walls, 22” above tops...turns out uvb increases thc % content, doesn’t do anything to amount of trichs...


----------



## Or_Gro (May 2, 2019)

StickyBudHound said:


> No problem dude. Here you go.


@WeedSexWeightsShakes 

Check this sh!t out...


----------



## StickyBudHound (May 2, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> @WeedSexWeightsShakes
> 
> Check this sh!t out...


Mine are on flower day 9 today. May 8th is my day 15 but, I'm pushing that to the following Saturday, day 18. No time for defol of all 4 plants on a Wednesday.


----------



## WeedSexWeightsShakes (May 2, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> @WeedSexWeightsShakes
> 
> Check this sh!t out...


Holy defoliation! I thought he grew with hlg550s tho?


----------



## lukio (May 2, 2019)

yoooooooo nice growin - they look great! ive got some real catching up to do in here. 

hope ya good


----------



## Or_Gro (May 2, 2019)

lukio said:


> yoooooooo nice growin - they look great! ive got some real catching up to do in here.
> 
> hope ya good


Thanks man, enjoy...you, too...


----------



## Or_Gro (May 2, 2019)

WeedSexWeightsShakes said:


> Holy defoliation! I thought he grew with hlg550s tho?


A know he has/had at least 17 of them of them...not sure wazzup, gonna try watch all the vids...over time..long time...hopin to pick up some tips


----------



## Or_Gro (May 2, 2019)

StickyBudHound said:


> Mine are on flower day 9 today. May 8th is my day 15 but, I'm pushing that to the following Saturday, day 18. No time for defol of all 4 plants on a Wednesday.


You like sleepin, too?


----------



## StickyBudHound (May 2, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> You like sleepin, too?


It's always been high on my daily to do list.  

Plus, previous defols during weekdays have usually taken 2 days and I'd like to get them all done the same day to keep them in sync.


----------



## Or_Gro (May 3, 2019)

Day 59 from flip: Gonna pre-flush this weekend...flush next week...see where we are.

6x96


----------



## NoBueno (May 3, 2019)

Joining along for the fun


----------



## Or_Gro (May 3, 2019)

NoBueno said:


> Joining along for the fun


Right on time for the finish...


----------



## Steakbomb (May 3, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Day 59 from flip: Gonna pre-flush this weekend...flush next week...see where we are.
> 
> 6x96
> View attachment 4327328 View attachment 4327329
> ...


Flushing both? Or just the plants under the 96s?

This is gonna be some real serious weight


----------



## Axion42 (May 3, 2019)

Hope you recruited help for all that trimming cuz godDAMN so many tops. Luckily it doesnt look like you have any popcorn what so ever and trimming single colas are the easiest for sure


----------



## Or_Gro (May 3, 2019)

Steakbomb said:


> Flushing both? Or just the plants under the 96s?
> 
> This is gonna be some real serious weight


Started today, with a tweak...

Trying to keep things comparable...so what i do with each strain in one tent, i do to those in other...

The Original Glues are starting to fade, the Green Cracks are beginning to foxtail, the Trainwrecks look like they can go longer, the Jack Herers look like they’re adding buddage from bottom up and are nowhere near the tops.

So decided to preflush the OGs and GCs this week, flush them next week, start taking tops the following week....holding off on preflushing TW and JH for at least another week.


----------



## Or_Gro (May 3, 2019)

Axion42 said:


> Hope you recruited help for all that trimming cuz godDAMN so many tops. Luckily it doesnt look like you have any popcorn what so ever and trimming single colas are the easiest for sure


I’m the it.


----------



## Axion42 (May 3, 2019)

The man


----------



## Or_Gro (May 3, 2019)

Axion42 said:


> The man


Let’s not get carried away....yet


----------



## Or_Gro (May 3, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Let’s not get carried away....yet


And flattery won’t make your fave config the winner...


----------



## Steakbomb (May 3, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> And flattery won’t make your fave config the winner...


True! The 288s are gonna win no matter what!


----------



## Axion42 (May 3, 2019)

Steakbomb said:


> True! The 288s are gonna win no matter what!


This guy gets it! I'm resetting this weekend under 4x288s for first time. I have blue supplemental rails going too that excites me!


----------



## Steakbomb (May 3, 2019)

Axion42 said:


> This guy gets it! I'm resetting this weekend under 4x288s for first time. I have blue supplemental rails going too that excites me!


What spectrum on the 288s? (3000k? 4000k?)


----------



## Or_Gro (May 3, 2019)

Steakbomb said:


> True! The 288s are gonna win no matter what!


Lol..,


----------



## Or_Gro (May 3, 2019)

Axion42 said:


> This guy gets it! I'm resetting this weekend under 4x288s for first time. I have blue supplemental rails going too that excites me!


Don’t get too excited...


----------



## Axion42 (May 3, 2019)

Steakbomb said:


> What spectrum on the 288s? (3000k? 4000k?)


3000k, which is why I wanted to add some blue in there.


----------



## Axion42 (May 3, 2019)

Thinking of buying another dual sink 2x288s in 4000k but they never have that in stock..


----------



## Or_Gro (May 3, 2019)

Axion42 said:


> 3000k, which is why I wanted to add some blue in there.


Fo sure 96s would kick their asses in veg...,,


----------



## Axion42 (May 3, 2019)

Yeah I made up 2 blue rails for veg and 2 far red rails for end of day initiation. Gonna be interesting for sure


----------



## Or_Gro (May 4, 2019)

Day 60 from flip:

6x96
  

8x288


----------



## Frank Cannon (May 4, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Fo sure 96s would kick their asses in veg...,,


It'll be interesting to see how professor prawns boards go in veg as well, the 96s have been a great first experience into LEDs...


----------



## Or_Gro (May 4, 2019)

Frank Cannon said:


> It'll be interesting to see how professor prawns boards go in veg as well, the 96s have been a great first experience into LEDs...


Maybe i run a veg slapdown 96 vs HL, then flower as planned HL vs 288....


----------



## Or_Gro (May 5, 2019)

Day 61 from flip: Lookin fine.

6x96
 

8x288


----------



## diggs99 (May 5, 2019)

Looking great as always Or_Gro, nice job bud

Im sure its been mentioned before, but this thread is huge, just wondering what nutes you were running.


----------



## Or_Gro (May 5, 2019)

diggs99 said:


> Looking great as always Or_Gro, nice job bud
> 
> Im sure its been mentioned before, but this thread is huge, just wondering what nutes you were running.


Thanks man.

I use technaflora recipe for success....don’t read too much in to it....nutes are low on my priority list, i started growing with these, if it ain’t broke don’t fix it...


----------



## diggs99 (May 5, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Thanks man.
> 
> I use technaflora recipe for success....don’t read too much in to it....nutes are low on my priority list, i started growing with these, if it ain’t broke don’t fix it...


Love that simplistic attitude. It's apparent whatever your using works 

Before starting I went in search for the easiest nute line I could find. Landed on gh floranova bloom and the Lucas formula.

Def easy and grows some decent weed. My only issue seems to be stock and stem sizes, I look at grows like yours and my plants structure pales in comparison. The one area I feel my garden is lacking for sure.


----------



## Or_Gro (May 5, 2019)

diggs99 said:


> Love that simplistic attitude. It's apparent whatever your using works
> 
> Before starting I went in search for the easiest nute line I could find. Landed on gh floranova bloom and the Lucas formula.
> 
> Def easy and grows some decent weed. My only issue seems to be stock and stem sizes, I look at grows like yours and my plants structure pales in comparison. The one area I feel my garden is lacking for sure.


Intense lighting w good spectra, and manifold...


----------



## diggs99 (May 5, 2019)

First couple grows I used 600w mh/hps

Recently I purchased 30 fseries 3000k 4' double rows for a diy build, so hoping that will be good. Like you have, I'm leaning towards adding some reds to this build. 

Also setting up a 3x12 spot and gonna use 60 of the cutter cri90 strips

I think I can safely say, lighting won't be my issue moving forward, now if I could just figure everything else out lol


----------



## Or_Gro (May 5, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Intense lighting w good spectra, and manifold...


Manifold/mainline tutorials at growweedeasy.com enter mainlining in search box....


----------



## diggs99 (May 5, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Manifold/mainline tutorials at growweedeasy.com enter mainlining in search box....


Ya I've read nebulas and nugbuckets articles, good stuff. I tried a mainline last grow. It grew 8 big colas but don't look much like others I've seen lol


----------



## Or_Gro (May 5, 2019)

diggs99 said:


> Ya I've read nebulas and nugbuckets articles, good stuff. I tried a mainline last grow. It grew 8 big colas but don't look much like others I've seen lol


Keep workin it...practice makes perfect...manifold (for big pipes and height control), train the tops however you want, just keep tops flat and even....


----------



## Or_Gro (May 5, 2019)

Some closer shots, day 61:

6x96:
Jack Herer
 

Trainwreck
 

Original Glue (GG4)
 

Green Crack



8x288
Jack Herer
 

Trainwreck
 

Original Glue (GG4) 

Green Crack


----------



## Or_Gro (May 6, 2019)

Day 62 from flip: Pink/purple calyx/leaf colors becoming obvious.

6x96
 

8x288


----------



## StickyBudHound (May 6, 2019)

Oh boy, they're getting close to bingo! They look great dude!


----------



## Or_Gro (May 6, 2019)

StickyBudHound said:


> Oh boy, they're getting close to bingo! They look great dude!


Thanks man, can’t wait....

but still a couple weeks or more to get them all done....the colas are so tight in there that light can’t penetrate the 2-3 inches to harden bottom buds....

OG and GC closest, pre-flushing now, flush starts tomorrow...by this time next week i’ll prob have the tops off them....wanna see some more fade first.....

Prob pre-flush JH and TW by end of week....


----------



## Or_Gro (May 7, 2019)

Day 63 from flip: Green Crack buds ready to pound nails, Original Glue just slightly softer, Jack Herer starting to purp out, Trainwreck still fillin out those long colas.

Gonna pre-flush the JHs this morning, flush the OG and GC as soon as i get some time, letting TW ride a few more days.

6x96
 

8x288


----------



## Or_Gro (May 7, 2019)

Man, i wish i had a tool to measure how hard those green crack buds are.


----------



## Steakbomb (May 7, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Man, i wish i had a tool to measure how hard those green crack buds are.


----------



## Or_Gro (May 7, 2019)

Steakbomb said:


> View attachment 4329364


Shore A Durometer ordered....


----------



## StickyBudHound (May 7, 2019)

Shore A Durometer?


----------



## Or_Gro (May 7, 2019)

StickyBudHound said:


> Shore A Durometer?
> 
> View attachment 4329365


----------



## StickyBudHound (May 7, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> View attachment 4329367


----------



## Or_Gro (May 7, 2019)

StickyBudHound said:


> View attachment 4329368


----------



## Steakbomb (May 7, 2019)

How would you actually test buds with a durometer?


----------



## Or_Gro (May 7, 2019)

Steakbomb said:


> How would you actually test buds with a durometer?


Put it up to bud, press button, read....


----------



## StickyBudHound (May 7, 2019)

Steakbomb said:


> How would you actually test buds with a durometer?


----------



## Or_Gro (May 7, 2019)

StickyBudHound said:


> View attachment 4329382


----------



## StickyBudHound (May 7, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> View attachment 4329383


I'm filled with anticipation!


----------



## Steakbomb (May 7, 2019)

StickyBudHound said:


> I'm filled with anticipation!
> 
> View attachment 4329386


----------



## Or_Gro (May 7, 2019)




----------



## Tomzie246 (May 7, 2019)

Hay Just had another catch up on this thread.
amazing growing skills, and lots of great info shared.
much respect .!

are your buckets connected to each other or have you got to change nutes and adjust ph in every bucket.?


----------



## Or_Gro (May 7, 2019)

Tomzie246 said:


> Hay Just had another catch up on this thread.
> amazing growing skills, and lots of great info shared.
> much respect .!
> 
> are your buckets connected to each other or have you got to change nutes and adjust ph in every bucket.?


Thanks man!

Individ buckets, i like it like that...


----------



## Or_Gro (May 8, 2019)

Day 64 from flip: og & gc flushing, jh pre-flushing, tw still on flower nutes. Gettin harvesty colors in theres.

6x96
 

8x288


----------



## Or_Gro (May 8, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Day 64 from flip: og & gc flushing, jh pre-flushing, tw still on flower nutes. Gettin harvesty colors in theres.
> 
> 6x96
> View attachment 4329844 View attachment 4329845
> ...


That Garden of Green green crack is the bomb, big hard potent nugs...outstanding ...guess all the veg issues were worth it...

Now, that jack herer....pretty leaves/calyxes and damn potent, but mouse balls for nugs....


----------



## WeedSexWeightsShakes (May 8, 2019)

So at this point you prefer more tops or less with bigger colas?


----------



## Steakbomb (May 8, 2019)

WeedSexWeightsShakes said:


> So at this point you prefer more tops or less with bigger colas?


I'm interested in the answer now, but more interested in the answer after he trims hahaha


----------



## WeedSexWeightsShakes (May 8, 2019)

Steakbomb said:


> I'm interested in the answer now, but more interested in the answer after he trims hahaha


Ya. Depending on weight and if it’s more of a pain to trim.


----------



## Or_Gro (May 8, 2019)

WeedSexWeightsShakes said:


> So at this point you prefer more tops or less with bigger colas?


Gonna hold off until i have weights..


----------



## Or_Gro (May 8, 2019)

Measured leaf temps today 77-81f....air temp 82-84f

RH ~40%


----------



## Steakbomb (May 8, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Measured leaf temps today 77-81f....air temp 82-84f
> 
> RH ~40%


That reminds me - I prob need to knock my dehumidifier down that low at this point too. Been riding @ 45% for the last couple weeks...


----------



## Or_Gro (May 9, 2019)

Day 65 from flip:

6x96
  

8x288


----------



## Steakbomb (May 9, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Day 65 from flip:
> 
> 6x96
> View attachment 4330372 View attachment 4330373
> ...


----------



## Axion42 (May 9, 2019)

Lol


----------



## Or_Gro (May 9, 2019)

Shrooms decrimmed in denver....the new amsterdam...


----------



## StickyBudHound (May 9, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Shrooms decrimmed in denver....the new amsterdam...


Wow, such a narrow margin! 

I'll bet big pharma will be all over this to shut it down with a new ballot next year. I mean, we can't have people getting over their depression and self loathing and feeling mentally healthy without relying on a daily pill or two... Where's the capitalism in that?


----------



## Or_Gro (May 9, 2019)

StickyBudHound said:


> Wow, such a narrow margin!
> 
> I'll bet big pharma will be all over this to shut it down with a new ballot next year. I mean, we can't have people getting over their depression and self loathing and feeling mentally healthy without relying on a daily pill or two... Where's the capitalism in that?


The smart ones will switch from opioids, to shroomapharma....


----------



## Ibn Vapin (May 9, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> The smart ones will switch from opioids, to shroomapharma....


What's this about shrooms and mental health? VICE told me that Denver was voting on shrooms but I didn't follow that up


----------



## Steakbomb (May 9, 2019)

Ibn Vapin said:


> What's this about shrooms and mental health? VICE told me that Denver was voting on shrooms but I didn't follow that up


With proper guidance shrooms can be extremely helpful for people with ptsd/depression/a number of other mental health issues.

And naturally big pharma won't want that much like Mr BudHound was saying.


----------



## Ibn Vapin (May 9, 2019)

Steakbomb said:


> With proper guidance shrooms can be extremely helpful for people with ptsd/depression/a number of other mental health issues.
> 
> And naturally big pharma won't want that much like Mr BudHound was saying.


Wat the FUCK. You mean to tell me I can eat a couple shrooms and be way the hell better? Yeah I wouldn't want that exceeeeeept...Uncle Sam pays for all my pills. Service connected baby....

-.-

Where can I look this up?


----------



## Steakbomb (May 9, 2019)

Ibn Vapin said:


> Wat the FUCK. You mean to tell me I can eat a couple shrooms and be way the hell better? Yeah I wouldn't want that exceeeeeept...Uncle Sam pays for all my pills. Service connected baby....
> 
> -.-
> 
> Where can I look this up?


Here's a good one
https://www.pbs.org/wgbh/nova/article/ptsd-drug-treatment/


----------



## Or_Gro (May 9, 2019)

And now, a little trichporn...

96s
    

288s


----------



## Ibn Vapin (May 9, 2019)

I just laid back in the recliner and that was beautiful to look at, @Or_Gro . Gonna read some more on this mushrooms thing now.


----------



## StickyBudHound (May 9, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> And now, a little trichporn...
> 
> 96s
> View attachment 4330549 View attachment 4330550 View attachment 4330551 View attachment 4330560
> ...


----------



## Ibn Vapin (May 9, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> And now, a little trichporn...
> 
> 96s
> View attachment 4330549 View attachment 4330550 View attachment 4330551 View attachment 4330560
> ...


Just slide those on in here, good sir...

The bird has landed!


----------



## Or_Gro (May 9, 2019)

StickyBudHound said:


> View attachment 4330614


Lmao!

That’ll be you in 7-8 weeks...


----------



## Or_Gro (May 9, 2019)

Ibn Vapin said:


> Just slide those on in here, good sir...
> View attachment 4330616
> The bird has landed!


Break out that bad boy, and show us how to doit!


----------



## 61falcon (May 9, 2019)

Buds looking nice and tight


----------



## Ibn Vapin (May 9, 2019)

One sec, picture is having technical difficulties with showing too much fucking info! Lol! Bitch wants to show my prohibition address but doesn't wanna halfway show me my trichs. Bullshit I say!


----------



## Or_Gro (May 9, 2019)

Ibn Vapin said:


> One sec, picture is having technical difficulties with showing too much fucking info! Lol! Bitch wants to show my prohibition address but doesn't wanna halfway show me my trichs. Bullshit I say!


----------



## Ibn Vapin (May 9, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> View attachment 4330617


----------



## Ibn Vapin (May 9, 2019)

Gimme a bit, gotta find somewhere to put all the shit on my desk...top of the dresser looking real gud...


----------



## Or_Gro (May 9, 2019)

Ibn Vapin said:


> Gimme a bit, gotta find somewhere to put all the shit on my desk...top of the dresser looking real gud...


Right next to the dabber and flamethrower...don’t waste energy...


----------



## StickyBudHound (May 9, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Lmao!
> 
> That’ll be you in 7-8 weeks...


----------



## Ibn Vapin (May 9, 2019)

StickyBudHound said:


> View attachment 4330621


 
Got the press, like 4 bags of bags. 37, 90, 120, 160 micron bags. Nugpacker jr, magnet. Stickers. Also don't need a flamethrower but I got one in that whip it torch there. My Sai and box mod there will get me just as ripped


----------



## Or_Gro (May 9, 2019)

StickyBudHound said:


> View attachment 4330621


Pallet loads...


----------



## Steakbomb (May 9, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Pallet loads...
> 
> View attachment 4330625


That's a picture after your last harvest if I recall correctly?


----------



## Ibn Vapin (May 9, 2019)

Steakbomb said:


> That's a picture after your last harvest if I recall correctly?


Looks about right to me bro.


----------



## Or_Gro (May 9, 2019)

Ibn Vapin said:


> View attachment 4330624
> Got the press, like 4 bags of bags. 37, 90, 120, 160 micron bags. Nugpacker jr, magnet. Stickers. Also don't need a flamethrower but I got one in that whip it torch there. My Sai and box mod there will get me just as ripped


Lookin good dude...now get to work...


----------



## Steakbomb (May 9, 2019)

Ibn Vapin said:


> View attachment 4330624
> Got the press, like 4 bags of bags. 37, 90, 120, 160 micron bags. Nugpacker jr, magnet. Stickers. Also don't need a flamethrower but I got one in that whip it torch there. My Sai and box mod there will get me just as ripped


I just laid the initial groundwork with Mrs Steakbomb for getting one of these myself... I was talking about how you got the hobbyist's version of @Or_Gro's giant commercial-scale press. Floated the idea that rosin through a nice vape would probably be a healthier option than smoking flower all the time...

This is the type of thing that requires a gradual approach...


----------



## Ibn Vapin (May 9, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Lookin good dude...now get to work...
> 
> View attachment 4330627


Waiting on it to cool off in the house first. Gonna get my buddy over, he's got some fresh gorilla glue from the same seeds I grew mine from, and it's good shit. Gonna squish some with him. I'll send pics, don't worry lol!


----------



## Ibn Vapin (May 9, 2019)

Steakbomb said:


> I just laid the initial groundwork with Mrs Steakbomb for getting one of these myself... I was talking about how you got the hobbyist's version of @Or_Gro's giant commercial-scale press. Floated the idea that rosin through a nice vape would probably be a healthier option than smoking flower all the time...
> 
> This is the type of thing that requires a gradual approach...


Dabbing is technically way way way more efficient. Smoking you only get like 25% of what's in there. Rest is up in smoke, literally. Dabbing/vaping is like 75% efficiency? Something like that.


----------



## Or_Gro (May 9, 2019)

Steakbomb said:


> I just laid the initial groundwork with Mrs Steakbomb for getting one of these myself... I was talking about how you got the hobbyist's version of @Or_Gro's giant commercial-scale press. Floated the idea that rosin through a nice vape would probably be a healthier option than smoking flower all the time...
> 
> This is the type of thing that requires a gradual approach...


You put the order in already, didncha?


----------



## Steakbomb (May 9, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> You put the order in already, didncha?


LOL

No - but I'll have one after the new room is done...


----------



## Or_Gro (May 9, 2019)

Ibn Vapin said:


> Dabbing is technically way way way more efficient. Smoking you only get like 25% of what's in there. Rest is up in smoke, literally. Dabbing/vaping is like 75% efficiency? Something like that.


And it’s good for ya...like vitamins....


----------



## Ibn Vapin (May 9, 2019)

@Steakbomb Lemme do some research and I'll see if I can't help you sell it to her...brb...


----------



## Steakbomb (May 9, 2019)

Ibn Vapin said:


> @Steakbomb Lemme do some research and I'll see if I can't help you sell it to her...brb...


----------



## Ibn Vapin (May 9, 2019)

Steakbomb said:


> I just laid the initial groundwork with Mrs Steakbomb for getting one of these myself... I was talking about how you got the hobbyist's version of @Or_Gro's giant commercial-scale press. Floated the idea that rosin through a nice vape would probably be a healthier option than smoking flower all the time...
> 
> This is the type of thing that requires a gradual approach...


Something like this..
https://www.planetofthevapes.com/products/sai-poseidon-bubbler-v2

Or like this...
https://humboldtvapetech.com/product/bubbler-fits-saionara-miracle-s-dt-v3-atomizers/

Same bubbler as the first, but it's sitting on top of a box mod very similar to mine...
https://humboldtvapetech.com/product/poseidon-v2-bubbler/

Or you could get a nice enail and just use the nail that comes with that too on your bong/recycler.


----------



## Ibn Vapin (May 9, 2019)

Dammit I can't get the here's Johnny gif to work from my phone

Also, I can take a decent drag off my Sai at 430 and not cough more than like once or twice bro. Shouldn't be too bad for you either once you find your good temp!!


----------



## Or_Gro (May 9, 2019)

Steakbomb said:


> LOL
> 
> No - but I'll have one after the new room is done...


Workin it sssssssssslooooooow....like a


----------



## Ibn Vapin (May 9, 2019)

...bro is that sloth green or is he just wearing a green jumpsuit?


----------



## Steakbomb (May 9, 2019)

Ibn Vapin said:


> ...bro is that sloth green or is he just wearing a green jumpsuit?


They move so slow they actually can grow algae in their fur.


----------



## Or_Gro (May 9, 2019)

Ibn Vapin said:


> Dammit I can't get the here's Johnny gif to work from my phone
> 
> Also, I can take a decent drag off my Sai at 430 and not cough more than like once or twice bro. Shouldn't be too bad for you either once you find your good temp!!


Lemme letcha in on a secret...i always cough...


----------



## Or_Gro (May 9, 2019)

Ibn Vapin said:


> ...bro is that sloth green or is he just wearing a green jumpsuit?


His swamp ghillie suit...


----------



## Or_Gro (May 9, 2019)

Steakbomb said:


> They move so slow they actually can grow algae in their fur.


You’ll be full of algae by the time you convince her....


----------



## Or_Gro (May 9, 2019)

Ibn Vapin said:


> Dammit I can't get the here's Johnny gif to work from my phone
> 
> Also, I can take a decent drag off my Sai at 430 and not cough more than like once or twice bro. Shouldn't be too bad for you either once you find your good temp!!


Why not 420?


----------



## Ibn Vapin (May 9, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Why not 420?


I just went down on temp until I could get a pull that didn't make me cough my ass off. I'll try 420 when I dab some of this gg in my Sai later.


----------



## Or_Gro (May 9, 2019)

Ibn Vapin said:


> I just went down on temp until I could get a pull that didn't make me cough my ass off. I'll try 420 when I dab some of this gg in my Sai later.


Joke...lame me...


----------



## Steakbomb (May 9, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> You’ll be full of algae by the time you convince her....


That may be true...
But I will convince her!


----------



## Or_Gro (May 9, 2019)

Steakbomb said:


> That may be true...
> But I will convince her!


----------



## StickyBudHound (May 9, 2019)

Steakbomb said:


> That may be true...
> But I will convince her!


If I can talk my wife (the miser) into the $900 Dulytek.....


----------



## Or_Gro (May 10, 2019)

Day 66 from flip:

6x96
 

8x288


----------



## Or_Gro (May 10, 2019)

CO2 out, not gonna hook any more up...~400ppm now....

Gonna start pre-flush on Trainwreck tomorra, swap Jack Herer to flush....will scope trichs too, but OG and GC still want to get preggers, they’re drinkiing nonute water like normal nutesoup and not fading very fast, so still not releasing the trigger guard on my fiskars....

Hurry up girls, i’m past ready to be done with yous.


----------



## Or_Gro (May 10, 2019)

Shore A Durometer:

 

I gave you bad info @Steakbomb ....that little needle-looking thing at the bottom moves in and out on a tension spring; you push it into the test material and the digital meter records the resistance...

Here is some comparative info, this meter uses middle yellow scale:

 

Havin a helluva time measuring buds on the plants, bud surface to unevn to get a repeatable/consistent measurement.

Measured some dry bud from earlier run, got readings in low 30’s, harder than rubberband softer than pencil eraser. Pretty good, imo, they seem to soften somewhat when they dry (losing the water and turgor pressure).


----------



## Axion42 (May 10, 2019)

Cant wait to see the final weight of those shopping cart wheels!


----------



## Or_Gro (May 10, 2019)

Axion42 said:


> Cant wait to see the final weight of those shopping cart wheels!


You’re a funny guy!

Noticed you didn’t mention 288s this time...lol


----------



## Axion42 (May 10, 2019)

Did I have to?


----------



## Axion42 (May 10, 2019)

They are both looking superb though it's going to be really tough to decide...the 96s might win overall just for the fact that you ran them in veg...the 288 tent vegged under the 96s right?


----------



## Or_Gro (May 10, 2019)

Axion42 said:


> They are both looking superb though it's going to be really tough to decide...the 96s might win overall just for the fact that you ran them in veg...the 288 tent vegged under the 96s right?


Nice try..,.


----------



## Axion42 (May 10, 2019)

Nono refresh my memory I thought you had vegged everything under the 96s at first? Am I just high?


----------



## Or_Gro (May 10, 2019)

Axion42 said:


> Nono refresh my memory I thought you had vegged everything under the 96s at first? Am I just high?


Yep all vegged same tent under 96s...but that is not a good excuse


----------



## Steakbomb (May 10, 2019)

Thoughts on this device gents?

https://www.puffco.com/products/the-peak?variant=555603787793


----------



## StickyBudHound (May 10, 2019)

Steakbomb said:


> Thoughts on this device gents?
> 
> https://www.puffco.com/products/the-peak?variant=555603787793


----------



## Steakbomb (May 10, 2019)

StickyBudHound said:


> View attachment 4331318


Buddy of mine has one - only time my wife has enjoyed a dab.

The plan is coming along...


----------



## StickyBudHound (May 10, 2019)

Steakbomb said:


> Buddy of mine has one - only time my wife has enjoyed a dab.
> 
> The plan is coming along...


Lmao! Brilliant buddy. You'll be getting that rosin press sooner than she thinks. 

That thing is frickin cool as hell!


----------



## Steakbomb (May 10, 2019)

StickyBudHound said:


> Lmao! Brilliant buddy. You'll be getting that rosin press sooner than she thinks.
> 
> That thing is frickin cool as hell!


The silver bullet is gonna be the slow burn on the health angle. Especially with little Steakbombs seeming like more of a probability in the next couple years...


----------



## StickyBudHound (May 10, 2019)

Steakbomb said:


> The silver bullet is gonna be the slow burn on the health angle. Especially with little Steakbombs seeming like more of a probability in the next couple years...


Talk about reverse psychology! Lol 
Its devious!  I like it. She'll be telling you to buy it in no time. And it will be her idea!


----------



## Steakbomb (May 10, 2019)

StickyBudHound said:


> Talk about reverse psychology! Lol
> Its devious!  I like it. She'll be telling you to buy it in no time. And it will be her idea!


----------



## Or_Gro (May 10, 2019)

Steakbomb said:


> Thoughts on this device gents?
> 
> https://www.puffco.com/products/the-peak?variant=555603787793


You should get it...lemme know if it’s worth it...


----------



## Or_Gro (May 10, 2019)

Steakbomb said:


> Buddy of mine has one - only time my wife has enjoyed a dab.
> 
> The plan is coming along...


Slow, stealthy progess toward a press..


----------



## Or_Gro (May 10, 2019)

Steakbomb said:


> The silver bullet is gonna be the slow burn on the health angle. Especially with little Steakbombs seeming like more of a probability in the next couple years...


Yep, you really should get something they can handle....


----------



## Or_Gro (May 10, 2019)

StickyBudHound said:


> Talk about reverse psychology! Lol
> Its devious!  I like it. She'll be telling you to buy it in no time. And it will be her idea!


Yeah, tell her there are a number of medical trials which have concluded that sperm are more likely to make healthy, smart, good looking, nice, obedient offspring when cannabis is dabbed rather than combusted...

And 4 out of 5 obstetricians promote dabs for pregnant women over combusted cannabis bud...

Then tell her you contacted the company, and they offered you a 90% discount if you buy a press with it....but only if you do it by 5pm est sunday...


----------



## Or_Gro (May 11, 2019)

Day 67 from flip: Jack Herers flushing, along with OG & GC; Trainwreck starting pre-flush.

6x96
 

8x288
 

Scoped em this morn, an amber or two showing up in OG and SC, starting to harvest on Monday.


----------



## StickyBudHound (May 11, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Day 67 from flip: Jack Herers flushing, along with OG & GC; Trainwreck starting pre-flush.
> 
> 6x96
> View attachment 4331600 View attachment 4331601
> ...


2 days to Wopner


----------



## SMT69 (May 11, 2019)

Looking epic buddy


----------



## Or_Gro (May 11, 2019)

StickyBudHound said:


> 2 days to Wopner
> 
> View attachment 4331631


Today’s your wopner...

How long til pics?


----------



## Or_Gro (May 11, 2019)

SMT69 said:


> Looking epic buddy


Thanks man!

Watcha got runnin?


----------



## SMT69 (May 11, 2019)

jus finishing up some bubba kush, gonna pull her in a few days, im right inline with your finishing time....! ssdd and slurricane in veg up next, yours looking delish as always...I've learned alot from your journals mon'


----------



## StickyBudHound (May 11, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Today’s your wopner...
> 
> How long til pics?
> 
> View attachment 4331660


Lights turn on at 5 this evening. I'll take the before shots, snippity snip and then have them and the after shots up by around 8. Takes about an hour to 90 minutes per plant.


----------



## WeedSexWeightsShakes (May 11, 2019)

Be fun to see what you end up yielding! 
I need to go through the right side of my room and start lollipopping. 
Got some white widow, ak47, black cherry soda, pugs breath, platinum delight and white animal for next grow going. 
Just chopped down 2 Colorado cookie autos the other day and have 2 more left, maybe a week or two?
Got bored and ordered some lsd25 yesterday. Figuring I’ll grow a few autos in my veg tents too lol.


----------



## Or_Gro (May 11, 2019)

SMT69 said:


> jus finishing up some bubba kush, gonna pull her in a few days, im right inline with your finishing time....! ssdd and slurricane in veg up next, yours looking delish as always...I've learned alot from your journals mon'
> View attachment 4331663


F#ckin Beautiful SMT!

Looks like it’s snowing in alohaland...

Thanks man!


----------



## Or_Gro (May 11, 2019)

StickyBudHound said:


> Lights turn on at 5 this evening. I'll take the before shots, snippity snip and then have them and the after shots up by around 8. Takes about an hour to 90 minutes per plant.


Be anxiously waiting to see em...you know i like brazillianed girls...


----------



## Or_Gro (May 11, 2019)

WeedSexWeightsShakes said:


> Be fun to see what you end up yielding!
> I need to go through the right side of my room and start lollipopping.
> Got some white widow, ak47, black cherry soda, pugs breath, platinum delight and white animal for next grow going.
> Just chopped down 2 Colorado cookie autos the other day and have 2 more left, maybe a week or two?
> Got bored and ordered some lsd25 yesterday. Figuring I’ll grow a few autos in my veg tents too lol.


Hey man, you forgot the vid....


----------



## WeedSexWeightsShakes (May 11, 2019)

Need to raise lights 
Big plants starting week 4
Little plants starting week 2


----------



## Or_Gro (May 11, 2019)

WeedSexWeightsShakes said:


> Need to raise lights
> Big plants starting week 4
> Little plants starting week 2


Lookin good dude, you likin the room?


----------



## WeedSexWeightsShakes (May 12, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Lookin good dude, you likin the room?


Loving the room!
Just lollipped all the little plants. 
I probably need to dim the boards a little bit. 
Probably do it tomorrow night or I wonder if I could switch to 11 hours on 13 off?
Any suggestions? Everything looking ok?
I been battling bugs again but everything is looking good now. Just need to stay on top of spraying.


----------



## Or_Gro (May 12, 2019)

WeedSexWeightsShakes said:


> Loving the room!
> Just lollipped all the little plants.
> I probably need to dim the boards a little bit.
> Probably do it tomorrow night or I wonder if I could switch to 11 hours on 13 off?
> ...


Why you thinking you need to dim or change from 12:12?


----------



## WeedSexWeightsShakes (May 12, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Why you thinking you need to dim or change from 12:12?


Lux too high lol
Some spots r 90 k


----------



## Or_Gro (May 12, 2019)

WeedSexWeightsShakes said:


> Lux too high lol
> Some spots r 90 k


They bleaching/burning? Got room to raise lights? Maybe turn some down, keep others where they are?


----------



## WeedSexWeightsShakes (May 12, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> They bleaching/burning? Got room to raise lights? Maybe turn some down, keep others where they are?


Only one seems to have some bleaching. Couple are tacoing. Overall I’m surprised it isn’t too bad. Maybe I’ll dim them all to 500 watts. Right now they run around 570-580.
Thanks buddy.
In a couple more weeks I’ll probably need to defoliate to help keep humidity down.
Temps are around 82-84 lights on and humidity around 70-75.
Everything’s been growing like crazy tho.


----------



## Or_Gro (May 12, 2019)

WeedSexWeightsShakes said:


> Only one seems to have some bleaching. Couple are tacoing. Overall I’m surprised it isn’t too bad. Maybe I’ll dim them all to 500 watts. Right now they run around 570-580.
> Thanks buddy.
> In a couple more weeks I’ll probably need to defoliate to help keep humidity down.
> Temps are around 82-84 lights on and humidity around 70-75.
> Everything’s been growing like crazy tho.


You’re a good grower you’ll get it all dialed in. 

Hope you’re getting sleep and that everyone’s doin well.


----------



## WeedSexWeightsShakes (May 12, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> You’re a good grower you’ll get it all dialed in.
> 
> Hope you’re getting sleep and that everyone’s doin well.


Everything’s been great buddy. 
Actually time for bed now lol. 
Talk to ya soon.


----------



## Or_Gro (May 12, 2019)

Day 68 from flip: Nutes, we don need no stinkin nutes...Except for Jack, these girls refuse to fade...they just keep drinkin....

6x96
 

8x288


----------



## Or_Gro (May 13, 2019)

Day 69 from flip: Hoping to start harvest today or tomorrow...got some other things to finish first.

6x96
  

8x288


----------



## Or_Gro (May 13, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Day 69 from flip: Hoping to start harvest today or tomorrow...got some other things to finish first.
> 
> 6x96
> View attachment 4332573 View attachment 4332574
> ...


Get yer bets in fellers...the harvest begins...


----------



## Axion42 (May 13, 2019)

You know where my money is sir


----------



## Steakbomb (May 13, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Get yer bets in fellers...the harvest begins...


I bet you're gonna be getting freakin stoned in a few weeks


----------



## StickyBudHound (May 13, 2019)

I bet you'll get a dripping case of sticky fingers... and the 288 buds will weigh more.


----------



## WeedSexWeightsShakes (May 13, 2019)

I wonder if the weight difference is going to be enough to really matter 
If I remember right the 96s were 100-200 more watts?


----------



## Steakbomb (May 13, 2019)

I'll be particularly interested in the grams per watt figure. I think that's the closest we're gonna get to apples-to-apples...


----------



## StickyBudHound (May 13, 2019)

Steakbomb said:


> I'll be particularly interested in the grams per watt figure. I think that's the closest we're gonna get to apples-to-apples...


Agreed. A true indicator, especially if the wattage is that far apart.


----------



## Or_Gro (May 13, 2019)

Lunch: 96 green crack done, 1/2-way thru 288 green crack done. 1/2 to go....that’ll be it b4 lightsout....

Did i mention, i hate trimming...next grow, trimming will be by machine....


----------



## hybridway2 (May 13, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> A week ago...
> 
> Before defol:
> 6x96
> ...


Day 1 & day 21 exactly. For many reasons it makes sense. But As far as bud development not being ruined by the leaf removal, day 21 is just right. They are just right size n shape then allowing you to take the petitoles/leaves w/o the bud too.
Day 1 is a must, not 3 or 7. 
Subbing now! Geeze, where have i been?
Edit: Guess i was subbed but haven't benn getting notifications. Hu..
Anyways, thats one heck of an assortment there. All bomb ones. Your opinion on the genetics u have?


----------



## hybridway2 (May 13, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Nice!
> 
> My previous 8x288 grow is documented here. Defol’d 9 days before 12:12, then at least 3 major strips afterwards; 4 plants in a 4x4, 3.8 lbs, 2.2g/w, 3.8oz/sq ft...
> 
> Among other things, i’m interested in seeing what defol and perimeter tie-out do this time...should reduce internode length and final height, main interest is what it does for yield...diff strains may confound that, but hopefully not much...


Say wha?
U counting every lil budlet?
I know many of my bushes have a tendency to put out like 75% prime Meats & 25% stuff that would be considered 3rd tier or worse. Low thc buds im talkin. Can show u pics of what i mean if u need but u know.?.
Still big buds & could blend into a big bag w/o being noticed. But they are usually a lil fluffier n have less then half the thc of the good ones. Mostly outter bud sites, around the upper rim of a large Bush. Not talking popcorn or airy niblets but low thc n Smell bud from to many bud sites.
I separate that personally. And of course no popcorn in a weigh in.
That must be everything.


----------



## StickyBudHound (May 13, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Lunch: 96 green crack done, 1/2-way thru 288 green crack done. 1/2 to go....that’ll be it b4 lightsout....
> 
> Did i mention, i hate trimming...next grow, trimming will be by machine....


I'll take trimming over the flower defol any day.


----------



## Or_Gro (May 13, 2019)

Green Crack ready to dry...not a single bit of larf under either light....

which is 96, which is 288? What are wet wts of bud and trim of each?

i’ll edit later with the answers:



Black bag is 32”x45”


----------



## Or_Gro (May 13, 2019)

Og


----------



## Or_Gro (May 13, 2019)

Jh


----------



## Or_Gro (May 13, 2019)

Tw


----------



## a mongo frog (May 13, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Green Crack ready to dry...not a single bit of larf under either light....
> 
> which is 96, which is 288? What are wet wts of bud and trim of each?
> 
> ...


4 oz dried? Maybe 5? one side 4 one side 5?


----------



## Or_Gro (May 13, 2019)

a mongo frog said:


> 4 oz dried? Maybe 5? one side 4 one side 5?


Lol


----------



## a mongo frog (May 13, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Lol


6 and 5?


----------



## Or_Gro (May 13, 2019)

a mongo frog said:


> 6 and 5?


Lol...dry? Double it...at least...


----------



## a mongo frog (May 13, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Lol...dry?


Of course.


Or_Gro said:


> Double it...at least...


Yea your right 6 on one side 7 on the other. 
Will you be pissed if you dip below HPS numbers?


----------



## Or_Gro (May 13, 2019)

a mongo frog said:


> Of course.
> 
> Yea your right 6 on one side 7 on the other.
> Will you be pissed if you dip below HPS numbers?


You are funny..,


----------



## StickyBudHound (May 13, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Green Crack ready to dry...not a single bit of larf under either light....
> 
> which is 96, which is 288? What are wet wts of bud and trim of each?
> 
> ...


Conservatively speaking...

I think left is heavier at around 52 oz wet and 13-14 dry while right is around 46 wet and 12-13 dry. 

So, sticking with my assumption that the 288s would produce heavier weights, I guess the left is from the 288s and the right is from the 96s.


----------



## Ryante55 (May 13, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Lol


I hope your joking you clearly don't have close to a lb


----------



## Ryante55 (May 13, 2019)

a mongo frog said:


> Of course.
> 
> Yea your right 6 on one side 7 on the other.
> Will you be pissed if you dip below HPS numbers?


That's a very generous guess you are a nice guy.


----------



## Or_Gro (May 13, 2019)

StickyBudHound said:


> Conservatively speaking...
> 
> I think left is heavier at around 52 oz wet and 13-14 dry while right is around 46 wet and 12-13 dry.
> 
> So, sticking with my assumption that the 288s would produce heavier weights, I guess the left is from the 288s and the right is from the 96s.


I’ll have to convert from metric, but you have a good eye....one error, tho...


----------



## Or_Gro (May 13, 2019)

Ryante55 said:


> I hope your joking you clearly don't have close to a lb


You’re right...not close to a lb...


----------



## StickyBudHound (May 13, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> I’ll have to convert from metric, but you have a good eye....one error, tho...


Lol, yeah.... that's why I don't gamble.... I get a 6 when rolling for a 7. I'm looking forward to the outcome, regardless.


----------



## hybridway2 (May 13, 2019)

Pls tell me the wattages? I got good guess at harvest but need wattages


----------



## a mongo frog (May 13, 2019)

hybridway2 said:


> Pls tell me the wattages?


Lights only or total?


----------



## hybridway2 (May 13, 2019)

a mongo frog said:


> Lights only or total?


Lights only
Oh, i was gonna recommend you for the hgl light giveaway against hps. Boy, im glad i didnt! Ugh!
That @OneHitDone got me sucked in.


----------



## Ryante55 (May 13, 2019)

hybridway2 said:


> Lights only
> Oh, i was gonna recommend you for the hgl light giveaway against hps. Boy, im glad i didnt! Ugh!
> That @OneHitDone got me sucked in.


You saved him alot of wasted time what a nice guy you are.


----------



## Or_Gro (May 13, 2019)

hybridway2 said:


> Pls tell me the wattages? I got good guess at harvest but need wattages


I’ll get specific wattages for you during lightson tomorrow, but it’s close to 950-1000w on 96s and 750-800 on 288s, at the wall..i don’t care about efficiency, so i don’t have it memorized...nor, do i try to minimize watts...so, not sure g/w means much in this grow...but whatever...

We all know 96s are not as efficient as 288s....but 96s grow a lot better, imo,, even with 288s being supplemented (not included in watts above)....


----------



## Or_Gro (May 13, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Green Crack ready to dry...not a single bit of larf under either light....
> 
> which is 96, which is 288? What are wet wts of bud and trim of each?
> 
> ...


----------



## Frank Cannon (May 13, 2019)

Welcome to OGs Jungle!


----------



## Or_Gro (May 13, 2019)

Frank Cannon said:


> Welcome to OGs Jungle!


Lemme tell ya, my kiwi friend, you and i have some good lights to compare to the HLs....and i can’t wait to crank the supernova....

How’re the vesuvii goin?


----------



## Or_Gro (May 13, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> View attachment 4332954


Left: 6x96 + Far Red + UVa&b + CO2 

Right: 8x288 + 4xqb35 + Far Red + UVa&b + CO2

...Original Glue (GG4) up next...


----------



## Frank Cannon (May 13, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Lemme tell ya, my kiwi friend, you and i have some good lights to compare to the HLs....and i can’t wait to crank the supernova....
> 
> How’re the vesuvii goin?


They will be in end of next week, can't wait my power bill took a hit at 1050w so be good to get it back closer to my 660w hps...


----------



## Or_Gro (May 14, 2019)

Day 70 from flip: Hopefully i can find 6 hours today for the OG... not lookin good atm.

6x96
  

8x288


----------



## Or_Gro (May 14, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> I’ll get specific wattages for you during lightson tomorrow, but it’s close to 950-1000w on 96s and 750-800 on 288s, at the wall..i don’t care about efficiency, so i don’t have it memorized...nor, do i try to minimize watts...so, not sure g/w means much in this grow...but whatever...
> 
> We all know 96s are not as efficient as 288s....but 96s grow a lot better, imo,, even with 288s being supplemented (not included in watts above)....


Checked the at-the-wall wattages today, all the wattages include main + supplementals (not including uva/b): 8x288 + 4x35 is currently running 738w, 6x96 + far red bar is an even 1000w.

Again, i have not tried to optimize lights for wattage, particularly the 96s which can be individually positioned in 3d (my 288s can only be positioned w up/down degree of freedom).

Both sets of lights laying down ~1050 ppfd at ~24”.

This grow is about efficacy, not efficiency.

I like the 96 results better, and am willing & able to pay for the extra electricity...

everyone has their own preferences & constraints...

Cheers


----------



## Steakbomb (May 14, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Checked the at-the-wall wattages today, all the wattages include main + supplementals (not including uva/b): 8x288 + 4x35 is currently running 738w, 6x96 + far red bar is an even 1000w.
> 
> Again, i have not tried to optimize lights for wattage, particularly the 96s which can be individually positioned in 3d (my 288s can only be positioned w up/down degree of freedom).
> 
> ...


100% on that last point. Given my primary interest is efficiency, I'll still be keen to see the grams-per-watt math... The results here may impact what I set up for my tent later this year (unless 288v2s or v3s with RSpec are more readily available then...)


----------



## Frank Cannon (May 14, 2019)

Some pics from the 2nd time using quantum 96s by an amateur in NZ cuz, LEDs pfft where are all them haters ??
Oh lordy it stinks to high heaven too


----------



## Steakbomb (May 14, 2019)

Frank Cannon said:


> Some pics from the 2nd time using quantum 96s by an amateur in NZ cuz, LEDs pfft where are all them haters ??
> Oh lordy it stinks to high heaven too
> 
> View attachment 4333187
> View attachment 4333188 View attachment 4333189


Those look amazing!


----------



## Or_Gro (May 14, 2019)

Steakbomb said:


> 100% on that last point. Given my primary interest is efficiency, I'll still be keen to see the grams-per-watt math... The results here may impact what I set up for my tent later this year (unless 288v2s or v3s with RSpec are more readily available then...)


One additional point....wattage changed a number of times during flowering, primarily when lights were adjusted for plant growth...


----------



## Or_Gro (May 14, 2019)

Frank Cannon said:


> Some pics from the 2nd time using quantum 96s by an amateur in NZ cuz, LEDs pfft where are all them haters ??
> Oh lordy it stinks to high heaven too
> 
> View attachment 4333187
> View attachment 4333188 View attachment 4333189


Looks like cannabis grows well at the sourh pole...absofuckinglutely beautiful!!!!


----------



## Steakbomb (May 14, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> One additional point....wattage changed a number of times during flowering, primarily when lights were adjusted for plant growth...


Same - I'm gonna use the average wattage in bloom for my final calc. I ranged from 300-345w - probably averaged 325-330 (more time spent on the higher end of that wattage than the lower end)...


----------



## Or_Gro (May 14, 2019)

Steakbomb said:


> Same - I'm gonna use the average wattage in bloom for my final calc. I ranged from 300-345w - probably averaged 325-330 (more time spent on the higher end of that wattage than the lower end)...


Throw in some other metrics as sanity check....oz per sq ft, for example....


----------



## Steakbomb (May 14, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Throw in some other metrics as sanity check....oz per sq ft, for example....


The more data the better


----------



## Norml56 (May 14, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Checked the at-the-wall wattages today, all the wattages include main + supplementals (not including uva/b): 8x288 + 4x35 is currently running 738w, 6x96 + far red bar is an even 1000w.
> 
> Again, i have not tried to optimize lights for wattage, particularly the 96s which can be individually positioned in 3d (my 288s can only be positioned w up/down degree of freedom).
> 
> ...


 using final weights to determine how good a light is has always seems strange to me, when so many factors come into play. This was a well done side by side.


----------



## Or_Gro (May 14, 2019)

Norml56 said:


> using final weights to determine how good a light is has always seems strange to me, when so many factors come into play. This was a well done side by side.


Thanks man! 

Besides the grower, lights are the most important input, by far.

The goals of farming are quality & yield, while affording to achieve them....crop quality is kinda hard to compare in pics and words, for high quality lights; so we’re stuck with yield.

Both of these lights are great, i think that will be the conclusion of this grow.


----------



## Or_Gro (May 15, 2019)

Day 71 from flip: 96 original glue 4hrs yesterday, 288 today. Jack Herers this weekend. Trainwreck starts flushing today. I need a couple 36 hour days....

6x96
 

8x288


----------



## Steakbomb (May 15, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Green Crack ready to dry...not a single bit of larf under either light....
> 
> which is 96, which is 288? What are wet wts of bud and trim of each?
> 
> ...


Both ~12oz dry - more small buds on right, fewer big buds on left.

Left = 96, right = 288?


----------



## Steakbomb (May 15, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> View attachment 4332954


Whoops - wet weights posted already... if they lose the typical 75-80% weight though my prediction doesn't look too bad...


----------



## Or_Gro (May 15, 2019)

Steakbomb said:


> Both ~12oz dry - more small buds on right, fewer big buds on left.
> 
> Left = 96, right = 288?


Correcto


----------



## Or_Gro (May 15, 2019)

Steakbomb said:


> Whoops - wet weights posted already... if they lose the typical 75-80% weight though my prediction doesn't look too bad...


I’m thinkin ~3/4 lb each.., little more on left...


----------



## Or_Gro (May 15, 2019)

Original Glue (GG4) wet weights: 96 lhatvested yesterday, left; 288 just harvested, right...


----------



## Or_Gro (May 15, 2019)

A footnote: interpret wet weights how you want, but dry wt is what matters, there maybe a density issue, second, the 96 OG was a weaker plant than the 288 one.

The results are what they are, but if i were making a buying decision, i think, so far, that the green crack results are more representative.

That is: fewer but bigger buds under the 96, more but smaller & more uniform buds under the supplemented 288; for similar wet weights.


----------



## Or_Gro (May 15, 2019)

Ryante55 said:


> Might get close to a lb combined looks like a pretty good yield overall


Ok enuf trolling: either contribute or leave, i’m f#cking done with you! This is my grow thread!


----------



## Or_Gro (May 15, 2019)

Ryante55 said:


> It's 460g....sorry I was a tiny bit off


Yeah my mistake, but i don’t appreciate you being on my thread.

We’ve done this dance before on the 96 thread correct?


----------



## 61falcon (May 15, 2019)

Looks like some great quality buds from both QB’s mate. Well done.


----------



## StickyBudHound (May 15, 2019)

It appears that more watts wins out in bud size as usual but, the overall weight difference isn't affected as much. Quality lights no matter which board you run.


----------



## Or_Gro (May 15, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> It’s you or me troll... riu mods will decide


https://www.rollitup.org/t/do-not-post-in-other-peoples-grow-journals-unless-asked.1389/


----------



## diggs99 (May 16, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/t/do-not-post-in-other-peoples-grow-journals-unless-asked.1389/



LOL i think the mods decided





Been a minute since i popped in here, ill say it again, this Journal is one of, if not the very best on RIU, i like your style Or_Gro

Hope all is well and keep on keepin on bro


----------



## Or_Gro (May 16, 2019)

diggs99 said:


> LOL i think the mods decided
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks man, for your support!


----------



## Or_Gro (May 16, 2019)

Day 72 from flip: Trainwreck starts flushing today...half way trimmed!!!

6x96
 

8x288


----------



## Or_Gro (May 16, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Day 72 from flip: Trainwreck starts flushing today...half way trimmed!!!
> 
> 6x96
> View attachment 4334181 View attachment 4334182
> ...


Those dead looking SEEDSMAN plants with rock hard mouse microballs are next....Saturday mebe....looks like a close one...maybe 3g each...


----------



## StickyBudHound (May 16, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Those dead looking SEEDSMAN plants with rock hard mouse microballs is next....Saturday mebe....looks like a close one...maybe 3g each...


Watch, you'll be smoking on those itty bitty rocks for a week per nug.


----------



## Steakbomb (May 16, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Those dead looking SEEDSMAN plants with rock hard mouse microballs is next....Saturday mebe....looks like a close one...maybe 3g each...


3g consisting of 0.01g of calyx and pistil material and 2.99g of trichs

Also *200


----------



## StickyBudHound (May 16, 2019)

Have you thought about making a time lapse of your grow in each tent using your daily pics? I don't think you missed a day and you were consistent with camera positioning. 

It would be neat to watch.


----------



## Or_Gro (May 16, 2019)

StickyBudHound said:


> Have you thought about making a time lapse of your grow in each tent using your daily pics? I don't think you missed a day and you were consistent with camera positioning.
> 
> It would be neat to watch.


How?


----------



## StickyBudHound (May 16, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> How?


I think all you need to do is to create a GIF file with each picture in their chronological order. 

https://giphy.com/create/gifmaker


----------



## led1k (May 17, 2019)

I made a bunch of time lapse vids with software (ImageMagick) on a raspberry pi. Amazing to see how the plants change during the day and esp after watering. Files were ginromous though.


----------



## Or_Gro (May 17, 2019)

StickyBudHound said:


> I think all you need to do is to create a GIF file with each picture in their chronological order.
> 
> https://giphy.com/create/gifmaker


Thanks


----------



## Or_Gro (May 17, 2019)

Day 73 from flip: Dreading trimming those front ones...for what, mouse nuts?

6x96


8x288


----------



## StickyBudHound (May 17, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Day 73 from flip: Dreading trimming those front ones...for what, mouse nuts?
> 
> 6x96
> View attachment 4334695
> ...


I thought the mouse nuts were in a different tent than these? Those brown girls are the ones and both of them grew mouse nuts?


----------



## Or_Gro (May 17, 2019)

StickyBudHound said:


> I thought the mouse nuts were in a different tent than these? Those brown girls are the ones and both of them grew mouse nuts?


Yeah, clones...jack herers, the worthless pheno...

I guess, my pain will provide a chuckle to everyone else....


----------



## Ibn Vapin (May 17, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Yeah, clones...jack herers, the worthless pheno...
> 
> I guess, my pain will provide a chuckle to everyone else....


The buds on my raspberry Cough are fairly small too, but the little fucks look like sugar frosted donut holes.


----------



## StickyBudHound (May 17, 2019)

Ibn Vapin said:


> The buds on my raspberry Cough are fairly small too, but the little fucks look like sugar frosted donut holes.


Doughnut holes made of stone?


----------



## Ibn Vapin (May 17, 2019)

StickyBudHound said:


> Doughnut holes made of stone?


Yeah they're pretty hefty. I dunno if they're stone though lol. Probably gonna try to chop these this weekend if I can. See if my bud can come give me a hand with it sometime. Going to have to cut the mango kush down with a hand saw, the trunk is way too broad for my clippers or pruners.


----------



## StickyBudHound (May 17, 2019)

Ibn Vapin said:


> Yeah they're pretty hefty. I dunno if they're stone though lol. Probably gonna try to chop these this weekend if I can. See if my bud can come give me a hand with it sometime. Going to have to cut the mango kush down with a hand saw, the trunk is way too broad for my clippers or pruners.


Nicely done, dude. Big pipes are awesome. I had to cut down my Mount Hood Magic a few weeks back when she hermied and I had to use a saw. The base was about 2" diameter already.


----------



## Ibn Vapin (May 17, 2019)

@Or_Gro if you got the stuff maybe run those JHs for bubble hash instead of trimming for bud? I just looked close at the most recent pics and I can see like, everything BUT nugs. Leaves and trichs check! Buds still mia though. Looks weird af to me, normally you have praying leaves and huge buds.


----------



## Or_Gro (May 17, 2019)

Ibn Vapin said:


> @Or_Gro if you got the stuff maybe run those JHs for bubble hash instead of trimming for bud? I just looked close at the most recent pics and I can see like, everything BUT nugs. Leaves and trichs check! Buds still mia though. Looks weird af to me, normally you have praying leaves and huge buds.


It’s all going bubble, all 8 plants...then:


----------



## StickyBudHound (May 17, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> It’s all going bubble, all 8 plants...then:
> 
> View attachment 4334747


Interesting...


----------



## Or_Gro (May 17, 2019)

Need some tunage to get my sorry ass goin...


----------



## Steakbomb (May 17, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> It’s all going bubble, all 8 plants...then:
> 
> View attachment 4334747


I gotta admit... as I've been browsing nugsmashers, I've been leaning towards the touch... And then in the course of already looking at a $3000 press, why not get one with electronically-actuated pressing for a couple grand more? Still laying groundwork, but I wonder if I can somehow finagle a pure pressure without getting kicked out of the house... lol


----------



## StickyBudHound (May 17, 2019)

So my son gave a little tinc to a friend of his at work; enough for 2 doses. Dude went home that day, took 1 dose and came to work the next day still high as a kite! Now, he and several others would like to donate to my cause for a few oz of this liquid magic.


----------



## StickyBudHound (May 17, 2019)

Steakbomb said:


> I gotta admit... as I've been browsing nugsmashers, I've been leaning towards the touch... And then in the course of already looking at a $3000 press, why not get one with electronically-actuated pressing for a couple grand more? Still laying groundwork, but I wonder if I can somehow finagle a pure pressure without getting kicked out of the house... lol


Living on the edge! I like your style Steak. Lol


----------



## Or_Gro (May 17, 2019)

Steakbomb said:


> I gotta admit... as I've been browsing nugsmashers, I've been leaning towards the touch... And then in the course of already looking at a $3000 press, why not get one with electronically-actuated pressing for a couple grand more? Still laying groundwork, but I wonder if I can somehow finagle a pure pressure without getting kicked out of the house... lol


Bribery works...what’s she want?


----------



## Steakbomb (May 17, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Bribery works...what’s she want?


An appropriate bribe here is gonna take some consideration... the long con...


----------



## Or_Gro (May 17, 2019)

StickyBudHound said:


> So my son gave a little tinc to a friend of his at work; enough for 2 doses. Dude went home that day, took 1 dose and came to work the next day still high as a kite! Now, he and several others would like to donate to my cause for a few oz of this liquid magic.


Yeah, good shit...2 tablespoons lasts a full day of maximum heightage...or so i’ve heard...

I’m told it takes about half hour to kick in, so don’t be takin more, if you don’t wanna long nap...


----------



## Steakbomb (May 17, 2019)

StickyBudHound said:


> So my son gave a little tinc to a friend of his at work; enough for 2 doses. Dude went home that day, took 1 dose and came to work the next day still high as a kite! Now, he and several others would like to donate to my cause for a few oz of this liquid magic.


Frickin newbies lol

Send some of that stuff in the direction of New England!


----------



## Or_Gro (May 17, 2019)

Steakbomb said:


> An appropriate bribe here is gonna take some consideration... the long con...


Worked for trump...the long con


----------



## Steakbomb (May 17, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Worked for trump...


I'm not too keen on destroying long-term relationships in the process


----------



## Or_Gro (May 17, 2019)

Steakbomb said:


> I'm not too keen on destroying long-term relationships in the process


I’m sure you wont be stupid, dishonest, and hateful...


----------



## Steakbomb (May 17, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> I’m sure you wont be stupid, dishonest, and hateful...


Definitely not dishonest or hateful
No guarantees on stupid lol


----------



## StickyBudHound (May 17, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Yeah, good shit...2 tablespoons lasts a full day of maximum height....or so i’ve heard...
> 
> I’m told it takes about half hour to kick in, so don’t be takin more, if you don’t wanna long nap...


Yep, it def doesn't mess around. I've found myself staring at my plants for 20 minutes without even noticing the time passing. You smoke a bowl on top of that and kaboom, don't even think about using power tools or driving even a lawnmower for that matter. Lol



Steakbomb said:


> Frickin newbies lol
> 
> Send some of that stuff in the direction of New England!


I bet you could talk your Mrs into one of those magic butter makers. They're not too expensive. My wife said it was the best thing I've blown money on so far. Lol, she loves it!

https://store.magicalbutter.com/magical-butter-bundle.html

I've heard from someone else that this one does very well too and is a lot cheaper even.

https://infuzium420.com/shop/Infuzium-420-Herbal-Infuser-p131024273


----------



## Steakbomb (May 17, 2019)

StickyBudHound said:


> Yep, it def doesn't mess around. I've found myself staring at my plants for 20 minutes without even noticing the time passing. You smoke a bowl on top of that and kaboom, don't even think about using power tools or driving even a lawnmower for that matter. Lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I actually already have clearance to order one of those! Hahaha. I laid the groundwork for that the first time we made infused massage oil...
Waiting til we have a little more saved up so we aren't completely broke after the addition, but I am very much hoping to use it on the trim from the LibHazes...


----------



## StickyBudHound (May 17, 2019)

Steakbomb said:


> I actually already have clearance to order one of those! Hahaha. I laid the groundwork for that the first time we made infused massage oil...
> Waiting til we have a little more saved up so we aren't completely broke after the addition, but I am very much hoping to use it on the trim from the LibHazes...


Man you've been working overtime on the long cons! Lol

I hear ya though. I've been cutting back on the purchases lately. Either I need to use a little better self control or I need to start my own Amazon Anonymous support group...


----------



## Axion42 (May 17, 2019)

^^ I'll join that group, I also have an Amazon problem.


----------



## StickyBudHound (May 17, 2019)

Axion42 said:


> ^^ I'll join that group, I also have an Amazon problem.


Lol, cool. I know we wouldn't be alone in there.


----------



## Or_Gro (May 17, 2019)

Steakbomb said:


> Definitely not dishonest or hateful
> No guarantees on stupid lol


Oh, you’re right...


----------



## Or_Gro (May 17, 2019)

StickyBudHound said:


> Yep, it def doesn't mess around. I've found myself staring at my plants for 20 minutes without even noticing the time passing. You smoke a bowl on top of that and kaboom, don't even think about using power tools or driving even a lawnmower for that matter. Lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


On the reply to me: tell me about it...next day i busted off a tractor door...more involved than mere stupidity, but a contributing factor...that tinc can be expensive...

On the other: plan ahead...get her one of each of these...

https://www.theoriginalresinator.com/Machines-s/253.htm

https://harvestright.com/pharmaceutical-freeze-dryer/

https://www.mbusa.com/en/vehicles/class/maybach-s-class/sedan

Should work...


----------



## Or_Gro (May 17, 2019)

Steakbomb said:


> I actually already have clearance to order one of those! Hahaha. I laid the groundwork for that the first time we made infused massage oil...
> Waiting til we have a little more saved up so we aren't completely broke after the addition, but I am very much hoping to use it on the trim from the LibHazes...


Infused massage oil....i doubt you’ll have energy left to press...all that rubbing can leave a guy deflated...


----------



## Or_Gro (May 17, 2019)

StickyBudHound said:


> Man you've been working overtime on the long cons! Lol
> 
> I hear ya though. I've been cutting back on the purchases lately. Either I need to use a little better self control or I need to start my own Amazon Anonymous support group...


Just make some infused massage oil...


----------



## Or_Gro (May 17, 2019)

Axion42 said:


> ^^ I'll join that group, I also have an Amazon problem.


Be positive, opportunity not problem...


----------



## StickyBudHound (May 17, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> On the reply to me: tell me about it...next day i busted off a tractor door...more involved than mere stupidity, but a contributing factor...that tinc can be expensive...


Yikes dude! Lol I hope you're ok too? 



Or_Gro said:


> On the other: plan ahead...get her one of each of these...
> 
> https://www.theoriginalresinator.com/Machines-s/253.htm
> 
> ...


Lmfao!


----------



## StickyBudHound (May 17, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Just make some infused massage oil...


A little bean massage usually does the trick! Infused lubricant... Hmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Or_Gro (May 17, 2019)

StickyBudHound said:


> Yikes dude! Lol I hope you're ok too?


Just out a $500 piece of tempered glass...no cuts...


----------



## Or_Gro (May 17, 2019)

StickyBudHound said:


> A little bean massage usually does the trick! Infused lubricant... Hmmmmmmmmmmmmm


Apply to the belly button first...


----------



## Or_Gro (May 17, 2019)

Rain day for me...what’s your guys’ excuse?


----------



## StickyBudHound (May 17, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Apply to the belly button first...


Lol, someone had their coffee this morning. You're on fire today!


----------



## StickyBudHound (May 17, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Rain day for me...what’s your guys’ excuse?


Its Friday, the boss doesn't come in til around 11 and I've got most of my work done for the day already. 

Leaving around 14:30 today too.


----------



## Steakbomb (May 17, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> On the reply to me: tell me about it...next day i busted off a tractor door...more involved than mere stupidity, but a contributing factor...that tinc can be expensive...
> 
> On the other: plan ahead...get her one of each of these...
> 
> ...


Why didn't I think of that last one? Easy trade-off...


----------



## Steakbomb (May 17, 2019)

StickyBudHound said:


> A little bean massage usually does the trick! Infused lubricant... Hmmmmmmmmmmmmm


Bingo


----------



## Or_Gro (May 17, 2019)

On a serious note, if you’re planning on some lights in the future, check out the tech being used on these lights to evaluate lights and best positioning.

https://www.rollitup.org/t/high-light-efficiency-tests-teknik-2-47-umol-j-cri-94-2.989161/page-9

Not advocating the lights themselves in this post, tho i have 8 boards for next slapdown, it’s the ies file thingy...thought might be interesting. Would be great tool if other light cos start using it...


----------



## Steakbomb (May 17, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Rain day for me...what’s your guys’ excuse?


Every work day is different. Some days have gaps, some don't. Today had a big gap!

Not blazed yet though... got 2 more customer calls I need to be on point for...


----------



## Or_Gro (May 17, 2019)

StickyBudHound said:


> Interesting...


Well, maybe not every cola...but, i’m trying to preserve the goodness longer and in a smaller volume, inside my deep-deep freezer....

Plus, there is soooo much....i can afford to work out the processes for making, freezedrying, and pressing bubble on the equip i have access to...


----------



## Or_Gro (May 17, 2019)

Steakbomb said:


> Every work day is different. Some days have gaps, some don't. Today had a big gap!
> 
> Not blazed yet though... got 2 more customer calls I need to be on point for...


Just lit the first one, actually, kinda reminds me of this one:


----------



## StickyBudHound (May 17, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Well, maybe not every cola...but, i’m trying to preserve the goodness longer and in a smaller volume, inside my deep-deep freezer....
> 
> Plus, there is soooo much....i can afford to work out the processes for making, freezedrying, and pressing bubble on the equip i have access to...


Remember the days when you'd scrape a pipe or clean your bong for the resin? Or buying very sub par bud for premium prices? Lol, Did you ever think having too much bud on hand could ever be a problem? Yeah, me either...


----------



## Or_Gro (May 17, 2019)

StickyBudHound said:


> Remember the days when you'd scrape a pipe or clean your bong for the resin? Or buying very sub par bud for premium prices? Lol, Did you ever think having too much bud on hand could ever be a problem? Yeah, me either...


And you describe the more bearable parts...i remember chasing all over bumf#ck to find “the guy”, and him being out of expensive seedyass brickweed....


----------



## StickyBudHound (May 17, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> And you describe the more bearable parts...i remember chasing all over bumf#ck to find “the guy”, and him being out of brickweed....


Lmao, yeah and no matter what they were always sketchy. Man, I could make an 8th last 2 weeks back then!


----------



## Or_Gro (May 17, 2019)

StickyBudHound said:


> Lmao, yeah and no matter what they were always sketchy. Man, I could make an 8th last 2 weeks back then!


Lol, exactly...


----------



## Steakbomb (May 17, 2019)

StickyBudHound said:


> Lmao, yeah and no matter what they were always sketchy. Man, I could make an 8th last 2 weeks back then!


I'd buy ounces.
3/4 would last a week
The remaining 1/4 would last 3 more weeks lol


----------



## Steakbomb (May 17, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Just lit the first one, actually, kinda reminds me of this one:
> 
> View attachment 4334855


I'm rolling one of those up in 5 mins or so...


----------



## Norml56 (May 17, 2019)

StickyBudHound said:


> Remember the days when you'd scrape a pipe or clean your bong for the resin? Or buying very sub par bud for premium prices? Lol, Did you ever think having too much bud on hand could ever be a problem? Yeah, me either...


In a weird way I miss those days. Not the buying sub par bud for premium prices, but the scraping your pipe on friday then your buddy calls and he's got a full zip and how happy you were knowing your whole weekend was set.


----------



## Axion42 (May 17, 2019)

Some good nostalgia you gave me right there lol


----------



## StickyBudHound (May 17, 2019)

Norml56 said:


> In a weird way I miss those days. Not the buying sub par bud for premium prices, but the scraping your pipe on friday then your buddy calls and he's got a full zip and how happy you were knowing your whole weekend was set.


Getting a really good bag once in a while was a very special thing. Lol, now it's nothing but the best all the time.


----------



## Ibn Vapin (May 17, 2019)

For you bastards who can still smoke!! >_<!!!!!!!


----------



## Or_Gro (May 17, 2019)

StickyBudHound said:


> Getting a really good bag once in a while was a very special thing. Lol, now it's nothing but the best all the time.


I still have a few seeds somewhere from the “best” bag i ever had back then, “sinsemilla”...maybe some day i’ll find them...see how they compare.....


----------



## Or_Gro (May 17, 2019)

Ibn Vapin said:


> For you bastards who can still smoke!! >_<!!!!!!!


Hey man, how you doin today?


----------



## Ibn Vapin (May 17, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Hey man, how you doin today?


Doing okay. Biding my time till my dr appts on Tuesday. Tummy feeling decent, just had a pb sammich on white bread with some 1% milk. Beats soup broth by a country mile. I'll be glad when I can mow down on burgers and shit again. My buddy just left from over here, think we're gonna chop tomorrow. See if I can't get some hanging pics up in the journal after we do. I looked in on my girls earlier and I was like fuck is that fucking mold?! About got mad. Got my phone and zoomed in. Wasn't mold. Was a river of white trichs.


----------



## Or_Gro (May 17, 2019)

Ibn Vapin said:


> Doing okay. Biding my time till my dr appts on Tuesday. Tummy feeling decent, just had a pb sammich on white bread with some 1% milk. Beats soup broth by a country mile. I'll be glad when I can mow down on burgers and shit again. My buddy just left from over here, think we're gonna chop tomorrow. See if I can't get some hanging pics up in the journal after we do. I looked in on my girls earlier and I was like fuck is that fucking mold?! About got mad. Got my phone and zoomed in. Wasn't mold. Was a river of white trichs.


Movin in the right direction, sounds like...

Glad you're able to get up and to have solid food...

Yep...yell timber and start snappin pics...they gotta be lookin sweet!


----------



## Or_Gro (May 18, 2019)

Day 75 from flip

6x96
 

8x288


----------



## mr. childs (May 18, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Day 75 from flip
> 
> 6x96
> View attachment 4335247
> ...


what are you attributing that gorgeous color to again ?


----------



## Or_Gro (May 18, 2019)

mr. childs said:


> what are you attributing that gorgeous color to again ?


Genetics...

Halfway done trimming the one in the 96 tent...leafy as all get out, but when you get down to the microballs those purple calyxes sure are pretty...


----------



## Or_Gro (May 18, 2019)

This is to: you know who your are...

Confirming pechoti, last night, 1/4 teaspon of the 2oz:coconut oil tinc, about half hour till severe narcotic effect....


----------



## Ibn Vapin (May 18, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> This is to: you know who your are...
> 
> Confirming pechoti, last night, 1/4 teaspon of the 2oz:coconut oil tinc, about half hour till severe narcotic effect....


Oh man. How you feeling right now bro? Just got done with some squish, and with harvest, will have pics up in my thread soon. How are those micro balls looking right now?


----------



## Or_Gro (May 18, 2019)

Ibn Vapin said:


> Oh man. How you feeling right now bro? Just got done with some squish, and with harvest, will have pics up in my thread soon. How are those micro balls looking right now?


Took the 4am pics, almost talked myself outta trimming those f#ckers...just finished the one in 96 tent. Info later but, no fun!

 

Sounds like you had a busy morning, too. You better today than yesterday? Hope so, hope it starts pickin up momentum, so you’re back to normal quickly.


----------



## Ibn Vapin (May 18, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Took the 4am pics, almost talked myself outta trimming those f#ckers...just finished the one in 96 tent. Info later but, no fun!
> 
> View attachment 4335453
> 
> Sounds like you had a busy morning, too. You better today than yesterday? Hope so, hope it starts pickin up momentum, so you’re back to normal quickly.


I am a bit better, yessir! My legs don't feel so frigging weak today. That weak-kneed stuff is for the freaking birds. Trimming is absolutely a pain in the rump. Hate it lol. Take a peek at my thread when you can slow-mo over there with that stuff in your belly button, I got a few pics up


----------



## Steakbomb (May 18, 2019)

Ibn Vapin said:


> I am a bit better, yessir! My legs don't feel so frigging weak today. That weak-kneed stuff is for the freaking birds. Trimming is absolutely a pain in the rump. Hate it lol. Take a peek at my thread when you can slow-mo over there with that stuff in your belly button, I got a few pics up


Trimming weekend all around gents. Did 2hrs last night and 3 today. Got another 3 tomorow to wrap up. Ugh.


----------



## Ibn Vapin (May 18, 2019)

Steakbomb said:


> Trimming weekend all around gents. Did 2hrs last night and 3 today. Got another 3 tomorow to wrap up. Ugh.


My big trim will be next weekend probably. Depends on how the plants in the tent dry out. Chopped both mine earlier today. I don't envy OG having to trim 8 plants tho. Almost makes me hope he has one of those automated trimmer things lol!!


----------



## Or_Gro (May 18, 2019)

Ibn Vapin said:


> My big trim will be next weekend probably. Depends on how the plants in the tent dry out. Chopped both mine earlier today. I don't envy OG having to trim 8 plants tho. Almost makes me hope he has one of those automated trimmer things lol!!


I’ll be droppin by....


----------



## Ibn Vapin (May 18, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> I’ll be droppin by....


Sweet, I'll save you some of this banging ass potato soup the missus just made. Maybe.


----------



## Or_Gro (May 18, 2019)

Ibn Vapin said:


> My big trim will be next weekend probably. Depends on how the plants in the tent dry out. Chopped both mine earlier today. I don't envy OG having to trim 8 plants tho. Almost makes me hope he has one of those automated trimmer things lol!!


Thanks man, 5 down, 1 tomorra, 2 ?next week?

I have one, attached to my right wrist....

I also have one in a box, for next slapdown... wanna try it out on some test material before next grow’s harvest.


----------



## Or_Gro (May 18, 2019)

Ibn Vapin said:


> Sweet, I'll save you some of this banging ass potato soup the missus just made. Maybe.


I know she’s takin good care of you...enjoy!


----------



## Ibn Vapin (May 18, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> I know she’s takin good care of you...enjoy!


She takes great care of me bro. Really lucked out with her.


----------



## WeedSexWeightsShakes (May 18, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Thanks man, 5 down, 1 tomorra, 2 ?next week?
> 
> I have one, attached to my right wrist....
> 
> I also have one in a box, for next slapdown... wanna try it out on some test material before next grow’s harvest.


You getting one of those trimmers?
Looks pretty awesome.


----------



## Or_Gro (May 18, 2019)

WeedSexWeightsShakes said:


> You getting one of those trimmers?
> Looks pretty awesome.


In my grow room now..does a number of things...gonna use it to make bubble hash from this harvest....when i find some time to unbox and set up..,


----------



## Steakbomb (May 19, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Thanks man, 5 down, 1 tomorra, 2 ?next week?
> 
> I have one, attached to my right wrist....
> 
> I also have one in a box, for next slapdown... wanna try it out on some test material before next grow’s harvest.


Oh man I hate trimming - let me go look at this thing...

:Checks price:

Yeah I think I'll keep trimming manually for now... Gotta get the pure pressure in the door first lol


----------



## WeedSexWeightsShakes (May 19, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> In my grow room now..does a number of things...gonna use it to make bubble hash from this harvest....when i find some time to unbox and set up..,


I made some bubble hash earlier this week. 
That trimmer looks amazing! Real time saver!


----------



## Or_Gro (May 19, 2019)

Steakbomb said:


> Oh man I hate trimming - let me go look at this thing...
> 
> :Checks price:
> 
> Yeah I think I'll keep trimming manually for now... Gotta get the pure pressure in the door first lol


There are others too...but, do your homework...


----------



## Or_Gro (May 19, 2019)

Day 75 from flip: I’m burnt out on this sh!t; 288 JH today, Trainwrecks maybe this coming weekend...

6x96


8x288


----------



## StickyBudHound (May 19, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Day 75 from flip: I’m burnt out on this sh!t; 288 JH today, Trainwrecks maybe this coming weekend...
> 
> 6x96
> View attachment 4335878
> ...


You're in the home stretch! Don't give up yet. Almost there. It will be over soon.


----------



## Warpedpassage (May 19, 2019)

Sir OG, what happend to your other thread with the new boards? I dont see it anywhere.


----------



## Or_Gro (May 19, 2019)

StickyBudHound said:


> You're in the home stretch! Don't give up yet. Almost there. It will be over soon.


I 

 

...when it comes to reef


----------



## Or_Gro (May 19, 2019)

Warpedpassage said:


> Sir OG, what happend to your other thread with the new boards? I dont see it anywhere.



This one?

https://www.rollitup.org/t/the-monumentally-epic-knockdown-dragout-take-no-prisoners-slapdown-aussie-high-light-vs-hlg-288.988144/


Sexing ?mothers? now...


----------



## Ibn Vapin (May 19, 2019)

@Or_Gro Look at this 8-plant manual trimming as motivation to get that multi-purpose machine you have set up and ready to go before next harvest haha


----------



## Warpedpassage (May 19, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> This one?
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/the-monumentally-epic-knockdown-dragout-take-no-prisoners-slapdown-aussie-high-light-vs-hlg-288.988144/
> 
> ...


Wow, for some reason i could not find it. Oh yeah, i know the reason, this damn rosin!! Lol. Thanks


----------



## Ibn Vapin (May 19, 2019)

Warpedpassage said:


> Wow, for some reason i could not find it. Oh yeah, i know the reason, this damn rosin!! Lol. Thanks


Good reason


----------



## Or_Gro (May 19, 2019)

@mr. childs, this bud’s for you:


----------



## StickyBudHound (May 19, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> @mr. childs, this bud’s for you:
> 
> View attachment 4335972


Nice colors!


----------



## Ibn Vapin (May 19, 2019)

Very pretty my dude. Trichs on bud, trichs on stem, trichs errwhar. Like hairs on a mater plant lol!


----------



## Or_Gro (May 19, 2019)

Ibn Vapin said:


> Very pretty my dude. Trichs on bud, trichs on stem, trichs errwhar. Like hairs on a mater plant lol!


Trichs all up in that trim...bubble city here i come....


----------



## Or_Gro (May 19, 2019)

Coffee break...3/8ths done...


----------



## Ibn Vapin (May 19, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Trichs all up in that trim...bubble city here i come....


When you squish that bubble it's gonna look like freaking cake batter squirting out the side of your press


----------



## Or_Gro (May 19, 2019)

Ibn Vapin said:


> When you squish that bubble it's gonna look like freaking cake batter squirting out the side of your press


Gonna havta put parchment floor to ceiling...


----------



## Or_Gro (May 19, 2019)

Hey sticky dawg, still pechoti sunday?


----------



## StickyBudHound (May 19, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Hey sticky dawg, still pechoti sunday?


It's about to be... Report to follow.


----------



## StickyBudHound (May 19, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Hey sticky dawg, still pechoti sunday?


I started to try to use the RSO my buddy made and unfortunately it wasn't oily enough to spread into the pechoti zone. I followed it up with a few drops of my oz/cup of oil tinc and was able to smooth it out in there.

About an hour later now and I can honestly say, this is a weird high! Lol, I can definitely feel it but it's like the high is emanating from several different areas of my body at the same time. Its It's sort of a warm happy and focused feeling with a side of happy as hell too. I'm gonna ride this out for a while and see what happens. I'm thinking this is a great body high enhancer and could quickly become a weekend favorite!


----------



## Or_Gro (May 19, 2019)

StickyBudHound said:


> I started to try to use the RSO my buddy made and unfortunately it wasn't oily enough to spread into the pechoti zone. I followed it up with a few drops of my oz/cup of oil tinc and was able to smooth it out in there.
> 
> About an hour later now and I can honestly say, this is a weird high! Lol, I can definitely feel it but it's like the high is emanating from several different areas of my body at the same time. Its It's sort of a warm happy and focused feeling with a side of happy as hell too. I'm gonna ride this out for a while and see what happens. I'm thinking this is a great body high enhancer and could quickly become a weekend favorite!


Hope you don’t have any chain saw juggling planned for rest of this weekend...


----------



## mr. childs (May 19, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> @mr. childs, this bud’s for you:
> 
> View attachment 4335972


if only i could achieve what you do


----------



## Or_Gro (May 19, 2019)

mr. childs said:


> if only i could achieve what you do


Just buy some shitty, low-yielding, high leaf to calyx ratio seeds from seedsman..,,


----------



## WeedSexWeightsShakes (May 19, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Just buy some shitty, low-yielding, high leaf to calyx ratio seeds from seedsman..,,


lol
They all seedsmans seeds? I just ordered some fast buds lsd25 from seedsmans.


----------



## Or_Gro (May 19, 2019)

WeedSexWeightsShakes said:


> lol
> They all seedsmans seeds? I just ordered some fast buds lsd25 from seedsmans.


Lemme make you feel worse...no...lucky for me!!!

But, plenty of people like seedsman....


----------



## Or_Gro (May 20, 2019)

Jack Herer wet weights; 96 left (harvested 2 days ago), 288 right (harvested yesterday):

 

You seeing the pattern with these lights?


----------



## Steakbomb (May 20, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Jack Herer wet weights; 96 left (harvested 2 days ago), 288 right (harvested yesterday):
> 
> View attachment 4336407
> 
> You seeing the pattern with these lights?


That they are very comparable?


----------



## Frank Cannon (May 20, 2019)

That OG is gonna get a wasted?


----------



## Or_Gro (May 20, 2019)

Steakbomb said:


> That they are very comparable?


Comparable wts, yes...but that’s only half of it...


----------



## Or_Gro (May 20, 2019)

Frank Cannon said:


> That OG is gonna get a wasted?


That is some of the most potent reef you’ve ever seen....and is gonna be transformed to bubble hash, then rosin...


----------



## Steakbomb (May 20, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Comparable wts, yes...but that’s only half of it...


Fewer big buds from the 96s, more small buds from the 288s. Do you chalk that up to the lights or a difference in training?

Between this and the other 2 wet weight posts it didn't look like one type of light had completely dominated the other...


----------



## Or_Gro (May 20, 2019)

Day 76 from flip: The piece de resistance... Trainwreck!

6x96
 

8x288


----------



## icetech (May 20, 2019)

didn't read the whole thread, just curious what was the cost difference of the 2 light setups? same wattage?

And wow, that trainwreck is just beautiful...


----------



## Or_Gro (May 20, 2019)

icetech said:


> didn't read the whole thread, just curious what was the cost difference of the 2 light setups? same wattage?
> 
> And wow, that trainwreck is just beautiful...


I bought 288s as retail fixtures for about $1400 iirc, but you can diy them easy for much less, the 96s are ~ $175each if you diy with one driver per light, you can do multiple lights on single appropriately sized driver....supplementals also add cost, 288 setup has more.

Off top of my head, 96 set up is cheaper initial cost, but more expensive electrical cost...288 setup running 800w for 1050ppfd, 96 setup running 1000w for 1050ppfd.


----------



## icetech (May 20, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> I bought 288s as retail fixtures for about $1400 iirc, but you can diy them easy for much less, the 96s are ~ $175each if you diy with one driver per light, you can do multiple lights on single appropriately sized driver....supplementals also add cost, 288 setup has more.
> 
> Off top of my head, 96 set up is cheaper initial cost, but more expensive electrical cost...288 setup running 800w for 1050ppfd, 96 setup running 1000w for 1050ppfd.


 Ah, thanks for the nfo


----------



## Norml56 (May 20, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Jack Herer wet weights; 96 left (harvested 2 days ago), 288 right (harvested yesterday):
> 
> View attachment 4336407
> 
> You seeing the pattern with these lights?


Actually surprised there was that much bud in those Jack Herer plants. It was really hiding under all that leaf. Seems like the 288 boards do produce more Leaf/larf. I've lucked out on Genetics so far.


----------



## Or_Gro (May 20, 2019)

Norml56 said:


> Actually surprised there was that much bud in those Jack Herer plants. It was really hiding under all that leaf. Seems like the 288 boards do produce more Leaf/larf. I've lucked out on Genetics so far.


I was shocked, but when i analyze it, i was feeling small hard pistil/flower clusters...the buds are made up of these separated by lots of trich covered leaves, hence the bigger than expected “buds” (still smaller and less dense than the other strains). This is way more likely the pheno than the lights.

I like the 96s better myself, despite the added electrical usage, but it would be a stretch to say, that the 288s produce signif more leaves/larf...

Bottom line for me: at least for this “scrog”-like training, 96s produce somewhat fewer but bigger buds, with about same total bud weight yield as supplemented 288s, at a higher electrical usage.

I have tried to measure bud hardness, so i could quantify for comparison...have failed so far...i tend to think 96s are slightly harder than supplemented 288s.

Tho i haven’t done the side-by-side, imo, 96s would beat UNsupplemented 288s hands down. Prob part of the reason hlg is introducing 288r...and i hope to demonstrate in my upcoming slapdown, that 96s kick big bootay during veg....

I’m getting sick of the extra work to keep these side-by-sides comparable, but will be doing another one to help out a bud....i really want to do a hps vs white led slapdown, but haven’t grown under mh-hps since the late 80s....so i’m prob not the right guy to do the hps part justice, and i need a f#ckin break...


----------



## Steakbomb (May 20, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> I was shocked, but when i analyze it, i was feeling small hard pistil/flower clusters...the buds are made up of these separated by lots of trich covered leaves, hence the bigger than expected “buds” (still smaller and less dense than the other strains). This is way more likely the pheno than the lights.
> 
> I like the 96s better myself, despite the added electrical usage, but it would be a stretch to say, that the 288s produce signif more leaves/larf...
> 
> ...


Too bad Schplakken isn't on RIU - you could do a comparative grow w him for hps vs led


----------



## Or_Gro (May 20, 2019)

Steakbomb said:


> Too bad Schplakken isn't on RIU - you could do a comparative grow w him for hps vs led


Yep thats what the jack herer and green crack were supposed to do, but he got started ahead ofbme and the gc mods decided that a troll’s right to be treated politically correct, in my own thread, was more important than my contribution...

Kinda got that same feeling here,, cept this time it was the rights of the mod to ignore my notifications for 4-5 hours before cursing at me and lying about the response time and the amount of work they had to do to resolve the problem...give people some power, they get a bigass ego...and that “i’m a volunteer” bs doesn’t hold water w me either...you don’t like your job, get another...

But i digress....

I don’t pay much heed to comparison grows done by diff people under diff setups...imo, these lights are too high performance, need to keep things as identical as possible, except for the variable being tested....


----------



## Ibn Vapin (May 20, 2019)

I agree @Or_Gro the experiment needs to be as pristine as humanly possible in order for the results to be comparable. 

I never got to read this last troll's posts, just saw some where you had quoted his lol. I always seem to miss that shit.


----------



## Or_Gro (May 20, 2019)

Ibn Vapin said:


> I agree @Or_Gro the experiment needs to be as pristine as humanly possible in order for the results to be comparable.
> 
> I never got to read this last troll's posts, just saw some where you had quoted his lol. I always seem to miss that shit.


They (ryante55 and a mongo frog) had some small-time fun here, but the real issue was that ryante55 had trolled me earlier, to the point that i almost didn’t finish posting my 96 mapping results.

I try to be a good person, but have zero tolerance for taking crap a second time....

Like everyone else, i post for my enjoyment ...it’s also therapy for me...but the main reason i post is to help others...especially those w health issues or the people who supply them...

I doubt that cannabis helps cure cancer, but i know it can help with appetite, nausea, pain, sleep...to the point where it doesn’t turn a person into an opiod zombie during the last years/weeks of their lives...wish i woulda had the knowledge i now have, to have helped my wife even more than i did....


----------



## Norml56 (May 20, 2019)

Steakbomb said:


> Too bad Schplakken isn't on RIU - you could do a comparative grow w him for hps vs led


I believe he runs all CMH. I run one 315wawt CMH alongside 4 288's in my 5x5. I honestly think the CMH would put up a good fight. The intensity isn't quite there compared to the 288's and/or 96's, but I notice a lot more trichs on the plants directly under the CMH. I run 2700k QB's and the CMH is 3100k. I'd like to see what these 1k DE CMH bulbs could do.


----------



## Ibn Vapin (May 20, 2019)

@Or_Gro You can only do what you can do at the time, my friend.


----------



## Or_Gro (May 20, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> They (ryante55 and a mongo frog) had some small-time fun here, but the real issue was that ryante55 had trolled me earlier, to the point that i almost didn’t finish posting my 96 mapping results.
> 
> I try to be a good person, but have zero tolerance for taking crap a second time....
> 
> ...


Btw, steak, say hi to splakken for me...he’s a good guy, t think about him all the time, just like s2c...


----------



## Or_Gro (May 20, 2019)

Ibn Vapin said:


> @Or_Gro You can only do what you can do at the time, my friend.


The wacky weed brings people together, a few of them are dickheads, but most, like you guys, are just damn fine people...


----------



## Or_Gro (May 20, 2019)

Norml56 said:


> I believe he runs all CMH. I run one 315wawt CMH alongside 4 288's in my 5x5. I honestly think the CMH would put up a good fight. The intensity isn't quite there compared to the 288's and/or 96's, but I notice a lot more trichs on the plants directly under the CMH. I run 2700k QB's and the CMH is 3100k. I'd like to see what these 1k DE CMH bulbs could do.


The cmh’s put out some good uvb...i was under the impression that uvb, done well, increases trichs somehow, but my bud @Randomblame , who i consider an expert grower and light guy, told me that research shows uvb increases the % of thc in the trichs not their number and/or size, nor does it seem to affect the amount of terps.

Personally, i have no complaints about the frostiness or potency of my plants. 

Except for possibly triggering Cannabinoid Hypermesis Syndrome, i’m all for anything that pumps up thc without neg side effects....


----------



## Steakbomb (May 20, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Btw, steak, say hi to splakken for me...he’s a good guy, t think about him all the time, just like s2c...


You got it bro


----------



## Steakbomb (May 20, 2019)

Norml56 said:


> I believe he runs all CMH. I run one 315wawt CMH alongside 4 288's in my 5x5. I honestly think the CMH would put up a good fight. The intensity isn't quite there compared to the 288's and/or 96's, but I notice a lot more trichs on the plants directly under the CMH. I run 2700k QB's and the CMH is 3100k. I'd like to see what these 1k DE CMH bulbs could do.


He does great with CMH - but uses a lot of watts to do it! I'm all about efficiency myself.


----------



## StickyBudHound (May 20, 2019)

Steakbomb said:


> He does great with CMH - but uses a lot of watts to do it! I'm all about efficiency myself.


Me too. I have a buddy running 2k Watts of HPS over his 4 plants. He was able to get a pound each last grow but his ratio of grams per watt was way lower than mine at a total of 1200 watts, just 300 over each plant. He's not sold on my QBs yet. When I do a pound per as he did, I think he'll listen up.


----------



## Or_Gro (May 20, 2019)

StickyBudHound said:


> Me too. I have a buddy running 2k Watts of HPS over his 4 plants. He was able to get a pound each last grow but his ratio of grams per watt was way lower than mine at a total of 1200 watts, just 300 over each plant. He's not sold on my QBs yet. When I do a pound per as he did, I think he'll listen up.


He’s probably gettin the earwax removed right about now....how many days til harvest?


----------



## WeedSexWeightsShakes (May 20, 2019)

Do you put anything in your res besides just nutes? 
Like h202, orca or drip clean?


----------



## Randomblame (May 20, 2019)

Nope, CMH has only some UVA but no UVB. But UVA can have such effects cause it has the same signaling effects like blue light for instance denser growth, higher chlorophyll density, smaller leaves and a higher trichome density too. It also changes the terpene profile(smell) and it causes a slightly higher potency. 
I've seen a test HPS vs CMH vs 3k LED and CMH ended with 1,5% higher thc values, HPS with 0,6% more. BUT... 
LED outperformed both HPS and CMH easily in terms of yield and in the end the LED side ended up with the highest amount of trichomes/thc just because of much more yield.
So instead of considering using a DE CMH I would rather add more LED and 1 or 2 reptile bulbs. You can profit from LED yields and from UVA as well as from UVB and you get even more thc because UVB has a much stronger effect. (up to 30% increase in the best case)
These bulbs also add some blue and purple light in the 410 and 440nm range(causing higher chlorophyll density and all that mentioned above). Those dark blue and purple wavelength have a huge effect on the color expression of the plants and you will see probably the most colorful plants you have ever seen when usind such bulbs in the flowering stage. 
With my last grow I had 5 different sativa girls in my little cab and the Amnesia x Bluedream cross started to show nice pinkish looking pistels around week 5. I first thought, damned, its a bit too early and inspected them under 'normal' light but none of them were brown or wilted. 
They have only changed their color and I've never seen that before and f**k, that means something!


----------



## Steakbomb (May 20, 2019)

WeedSexWeightsShakes said:


> Do you put anything in your res besides just nutes?
> Like h202, orca or drip clean?


I know you're asking OG... But I use Garden Friendly Fungicide and Flying Skull Z7... for reg DWC the flying skull probably ins't necessary but its very nice to have in RDWC


----------



## Or_Gro (May 20, 2019)

WeedSexWeightsShakes said:


> Do you put anything in your res besides just nutes?
> Like h202, orca or drip clean?




Same microbe as hydroguard, cept a gazillion times more concentrated, and less expensive..

I put 1mL per gallon of water, after nutes and pH’ing, when i fill; a mL anytime i add new water (after pH’ing)...i’m more concerned about underdoing it than overdoing it....


----------



## Or_Gro (May 20, 2019)

Randomblame said:


> Nope, CMH has only some UVA but no UVB. But UVA can have such effects cause it has the same signaling effects like blue light for instance denser growth, higher chlorophyll density, smaller leaves and a higher trichome density too. It also changes the terpene profile(smell) and it causes a slightly higher potency.
> I've seen a test HPS vs CMH vs 3k LED and CMH ended with 1,5% higher thc values, HPS with 0,6% more. BUT...
> LED outperformed both HPS and CMH easily in terms of yield and in the end the LED side ended up with the highest amount of trichomes/thc just because of much more yield.
> So instead of considering using a DE CMH I would rather add more LED and 1 or 2 reptile bulbs. You can profit from LED yields and from UVA as well as from UVB and you get even more thc because UVB has a much stronger effect. (up to 30% increase in the best case)
> ...


Thanks for correcting me RB....so, i just wanna be certain: i know from you, blue and uva increase thc and other cannabinoid contents, and i’ve read they increase terps as well. Sounds like they also increase quantity of trichs: correct or incorrect? And uvb, increases trichs or not, thought you mentioned not in an earlier convo?


----------



## Randomblame (May 20, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Thanks for correcting me RB....so, i just wanna be certain: i know from you, blue and uva increase thc and other cannabinoid contents, and i’ve read they increase terps as well. Sounds like they also increase quantity of trichs: correct or incorrect? And uvb, increases trichs or not, thought you mentioned not in an earlier convo?


You get a higher trichome density when plants receive more blue to UVA wavelengths but thats more because all inside the plant is more densely packed and leaves and flowers will stay all a little smaller. But more like 10-12% blue total has a lowering effect on yield. If 5k would yield the same like 3k we would probably all use 5k. 
So you get not really more trichomes bud the trichomes density per cm² have increased and that causes the slightly higher potency. A changed terpene profile has also an effect on the high you get and a plant grown with UVA/B can smell and taste different and also cause a different stoned.
UVB on the other hand increases the thc content in the resin itself. So either the trichomes get a few percent bigger or there is just a higher concentration in the liquid resin. Really hard to say that ..


----------



## WeedSexWeightsShakes (May 20, 2019)

Steakbomb said:


> I know you're asking OG... But I use Garden Friendly Fungicide and Flying Skull Z7... for reg DWC the flying skull probably ins't necessary but its very nice to have in RDWC


I use to use total ponds barley extract for my enzyme. 



Or_Gro said:


> View attachment 4336583
> 
> Same microbe as hydroguard, cept a gazillion times more concentrated, and less expensive..
> 
> I put 1mL per gallon of water, after nutes and pH’ing, when i fill; a mL anytime i add new water (after pH’ing)...i’m more concerned about underdoing it than overdoing it....


I’ve been using only drip clean, aside from normal nutes, so far this grow. I haven’t changed either of my reservoirs yet. Just been mixing and topping off. Been wondering if I should add something to help the res. But everything seems to be doing good so far. Been worried cause my res temps start to get a little too high. Turned my a/c down some more so hopefully that’ll help keep it down.


----------



## Or_Gro (May 20, 2019)

Randomblame said:


> You get a higher trichome density when plants receive more blue to UVA wavelengths but thats more because all inside the plant is more densely packed and leaves and flowers will stay all a little smaller. But more like 10-12% blue total has a lowering effect on yield. If 5k would yield the same like 3k we would probably all use 5k.
> So you get not really more trichomes bud the trichomes density per cm² have increased and that causes the slightly higher potency. A changed terpene profile has also an effect on the high you get and a plant grown with UVA/B can smell and taste different and also cause a different stoned.
> UVB on the other hand increases the thc content in the resin itself. So either the trichomes get a few percent bigger or there is just a higher concentration in the liquid resin. Really hard to say that ..


Thanks RB!


----------



## Or_Gro (May 20, 2019)

WeedSexWeightsShakes said:


> I use to use total ponds barley extract for my enzyme.
> 
> 
> 
> I’ve been using only drip clean, aside from normal nutes, so far this grow. I haven’t changed either of my reservoirs yet. Just been mixing and topping off. Been wondering if I should add something to help the res. But everything seems to be doing good so far. Been worried cause my res temps start to get a little too high. Turned my a/c down some more so hopefully that’ll help keep it down.


I wouldn’t go w/out hydroguard or gff...but if you choose to do so, imo, make sure your bubbles are strong, your water temp is 68-72, and pH is 6.0-6.1.

At first sign of droopy leaves, stinky res, or brown slimy areas on roots...i’d call the dwc emergency room...


----------



## WeedSexWeightsShakes (May 20, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> I wouldn’t go w/out hydroguard or gff...but if you choose to do so, imo, make sure your bubbles are strong, your water temp is 68-72, and pH is 6.0-6.1.
> 
> At first sign of droopy leaves, stinky res, or brown slimy areas on roots...i’d call the dwc emergency room...


I’ll get myself some of that gff 
Thanks for the info and tip. Rather be safe than sorry.


----------



## Or_Gro (May 20, 2019)

WeedSexWeightsShakes said:


> I’ll get myself some of that gff
> Thanks for the info and tip. Rather be safe than sorry.


Still can get a mess, but you are putting yourself on the likely winning track..,.

Can’t wait to see what you’re up to.


----------



## Steakbomb (May 20, 2019)

WeedSexWeightsShakes said:


> I’ll get myself some of that gff
> Thanks for the info and tip. Rather be safe than sorry.


Wayyyy more cost-effective than hydroguard.

Putting 1ml of GFF into 1.5gal water makes hydroguard. (Like what comes in the hydroguard bottle).

I agree with OG that it's hard to go overkill with it, but that said I run 1ml per 4gals in my res and it works great.

On the total ponds stuff -- the pond clarifier? Or something else? Z7 *is* pricy so if that stuff would accomplish the same goal I'd be interested in trying it.


----------



## Or_Gro (May 20, 2019)

Steakbomb said:


> Wayyyy more cost-effective than hydroguard.
> 
> Putting 1ml of GFF into 1.5gal water makes hydroguard. (Like what comes in the hydroguard bottle).
> 
> I agree with OG that it's hard to go overkill with it, but that said I run 1ml per 4gals in my res and it works great.


My girls deserve a heavier dose...


----------



## Steakbomb (May 20, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> My girls deserve a heavier dose...


I mean there's nothing wrong with a little pampering


----------



## Or_Gro (May 20, 2019)

Steakbomb said:


> I mean there's nothing wrong with a little pampering


Lol...as us farmers say, if a little is good, a lot is better....so long as the bank makes the loan....


----------



## Norml56 (May 20, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> The cmh’s put out some good uvb...i was under the impression that uvb, done well, increases trichs somehow, but my bud @Randomblame , who i consider an expert grower and light guy, told me that research shows uvb increases the % of thc in the trichs not their number and/or size, nor does it seem to affect the amount of terps.
> 
> Personally, i have no complaints about the frostiness or potency of my plants.
> 
> Except for possibly triggering Cannabinoid Hypermesis Syndrome, i’m all for anything that pumps up thc without neg side effects....


I was under that impression as well. I've never done my own research into the claims that are made with how the lighting affects different aspects of growth. I've only ever tried each of the strains I grow once or twice but everyone in my circle seems to enjoy them.


Randomblame said:


> You get a higher trichome density when plants receive more blue to UVA wavelengths but thats more because all inside the plant is more densely packed and leaves and flowers will stay all a little smaller. But more like 10-12% blue total has a lowering effect on yield. If 5k would yield the same like 3k we would probably all use 5k.
> So you get not really more trichomes bud the trichomes density per cm² have increased and that causes the slightly higher potency. A changed terpene profile has also an effect on the high you get and a plant grown with UVA/B can smell and taste different and also cause a different stoned.
> UVB on the other hand increases the thc content in the resin itself. So either the trichomes get a few percent bigger or there is just a higher concentration in the liquid resin. Really hard to say that ..


Thanks for this info! I think I'm pretty much golden on my current flower setup. 4 QB boards + 1 CMH. My QB boards are dimmed down around 100watts each putting my total watts at around 715 Watts


----------



## Or_Gro (May 20, 2019)

Norml56 said:


> I was under that impression as well. I've never done my own research into the claims that are made with how the lighting affects different aspects of growth. I've only ever tried each of the strains I grow once or twice but everyone in my circle seems to enjoy them.
> 
> Thanks for this info! I think I'm pretty much golden on my current flower setup. 4 QB boards + 1 CMH. My QB boards are dimmed down around 100watts each putting my total watts at around 715 Watts


Research, asking questions, and experimenting is how we all learn....feel free to ask me anytime....i’ll give you the wrong answer and RB will teach us all something....


----------



## WeedSexWeightsShakes (May 20, 2019)

Steakbomb said:


> Wayyyy more cost-effective than hydroguard.
> 
> Putting 1ml of GFF into 1.5gal water makes hydroguard. (Like what comes in the hydroguard bottle).
> 
> ...


Yes that is the stuff I use to use. 
I use megacrop now and it already has enzymes in it. 
Look into the totalpond barley pond clarifier. 

@Or_Gro have you done anything else with your bubble hash? I don’t have a press so wondering what other options would be good.


----------



## Norml56 (May 20, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Research, asking questions, and experimenting is how we all learn....feel free to ask me anytime....i’ll give you the wrong answer and RB will teach us all something....


lol adding my cmh was kind of just a happy accident based on circumstance. I have crappy heatsinks on my 288QB's so I can't run them at 150watts a board without active cooling which I was doing with my 8inch inline fan. Which wasn't doing the job after hooking up a carbon filter because the lady of the house was tired of going to work with all her clothes smelling of the sweet cannabis. After dimming the QB's, 400 watts was obviously not enough light for a 5x5 so I threw in my CMH which I was using for my veg tent.


----------



## Or_Gro (May 20, 2019)

WeedSexWeightsShakes said:


> Yes that is the stuff I use to use.
> I use megacrop now and it already has enzymes in it.
> Look into the totalpond barley pond clarifier.
> 
> @Or_Gro have you done anything else with your bubble hash? I don’t have a press so wondering what other options would be good.


There are a bunch of ways to smoke it, works in edibles, and is pressed for rosin.

I suspect you can use it in any way that bud is used, with adjustment for its higher potency.


----------



## Ibn Vapin (May 21, 2019)

WeedSexWeightsShakes said:


> Yes that is the stuff I use to use.
> I use megacrop now and it already has enzymes in it.
> Look into the totalpond barley pond clarifier.
> 
> @Or_Gro have you done anything else with your bubble hash? I don’t have a press so wondering what other options would be good.


Can get you a good press for something like 5-600$, or you can make your own with a bench press and heated plates


----------



## Or_Gro (May 21, 2019)

Day 77 from flip: Look at these beautiful Trainwrecks....

6x96
  

8x288


----------



## diggs99 (May 21, 2019)

I cant get over the trunks on these plants, i gotta do better, my plants deserve better

Very nice as usual Or_Gro.


----------



## Mellow old School (May 21, 2019)

Just down right nice....


----------



## Or_Gro (May 21, 2019)

diggs99 said:


> I cant get over the trunks on these plants, i gotta do better, my plants deserve better
> 
> Very nice as usual Or_Gro.


thanks man!


----------



## Or_Gro (May 21, 2019)

Mellow old School said:


> Just down right nice....


Thanks dude!


----------



## Randomblame (May 21, 2019)

Whow! Nice girl and chunky tops all around! Well done as usual! 
Trainwreck is one of my all time favorites. 

Shit, I'm a little bit envious now...


----------



## WeedSexWeightsShakes (May 21, 2019)

Got my GFF today. I’ll start off adding 50ml to my res. Res usually has 100g in it so figure 1/2ml should be a good starting point.


----------



## Or_Gro (May 21, 2019)

Randomblame said:


> Whow! Nice girl and chunky tops all around! Well done as usual!
> Trainwreck is one of my all time favorites.
> 
> Shit, I'm a little bit envious now...


Thanks man...my fave of these 4...,easy to grow, nice yielder, great aroma & taste, potent...toss-up between ssh and tw...


----------



## smokebros (May 21, 2019)

Dope thread man, I'm following along but need to go back and read through some stuff.


----------



## Or_Gro (May 21, 2019)

smokebros said:


> Dope thread man, I'm following along but need to go back and read through some stuff.


Thanks man!


----------



## Or_Gro (May 22, 2019)

Day 78 from flip

6x96
 

8x288


----------



## Ibn Vapin (May 22, 2019)

Very very pretty man. One day my mainlines might be that good.


----------



## Or_Gro (May 22, 2019)

Ibn Vapin said:


> Very very pretty man. One day my mainlines might be that good.


Practice makes perfect, it doesn't take long, just gotta go thru process on a few plants to get a feel for it...


----------



## Frank Nitty (May 22, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Day 77 from flip: Look at these beautiful Trainwrecks....
> 
> 6x96
> View attachment 4337005 View attachment 4337006
> ...


Astounding!!!


----------



## Or_Gro (May 22, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> Astounding!!!


Thanks man!


----------



## Frank Nitty (May 22, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Thanks man!


Im reading this thread from the beginning!!! You have dwc,i have autopots!!! Not quite the same but still no soil... Might use two in my 4x4...


----------



## Or_Gro (May 23, 2019)

Day 79 from flip

6x96
  

8x288
 

This weekend....


----------



## Frank Nitty (May 23, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Day 79 from flip
> 
> 6x96
> View attachment 4338184 View attachment 4338185
> ...


288 plants look fuller,buds look fatter... Both are amazing!!!


----------



## Axion42 (May 23, 2019)

It's funny on both plants there is 1 cola almost in same exact spot that's higher than the rest, like a middle finger rising up


----------



## Frank Nitty (May 23, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> Im reading this thread from the beginning!!! You have dwc,i have autopots!!! Not quite the same but still no soil... Might use two in my 4x4...


From the looks of things two in a 4x4 might be a bit of overkill...


----------



## StickyBudHound (May 23, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> From the looks of things two in a 4x4 might be a bit of overkill...


I've gotta hand it to tent growers. If I had a 4 x 4 I'd probably only do one plant it.


----------



## Or_Gro (May 23, 2019)

StickyBudHound said:


> I've gotta hand it to tent growers. If I had a 4 x 4 I'd probably only do one plant it.


At some point i’ll get there, the daily work would be signif easier, but the number strains that i could do, would be reduced....


----------



## Frank Nitty (May 23, 2019)

StickyBudHound said:


> I've gotta hand it to tent growers. If I had a 4 x 4 I'd probably only do one plant it.


What do you grow in now???


----------



## Frank Nitty (May 23, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> At some point i’ll get there, the daily work would be signif easier, but the number strains that i could do, would be reduced....


Is this just an experiment then??? You dont normally grow in tents???


----------



## StickyBudHound (May 23, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> What do you grow in now???


In Oregon we can have 4 plants in flower. I do 4 in a 12' x 7' x 6' tall room in my basement. Each plant has a 54" x 28" scrog area to fill.

Here's a shot from last night. Flower day 30.

 

I had to install a second level scrog on this one last night. Peyote Critical. She already can't support the buds...


----------



## Or_Gro (May 23, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> Is this just an experiment then??? You dont normally grow in tents???


The response was in reply to sbh’s comment about doing a single plant in a 4x4...


----------



## Or_Gro (May 23, 2019)

StickyBudHound said:


> In Oregon we can have 4 plants in flower. I do 4 in a 12' x 7' x 6' tall room in my basement. Each plant has a 54" x 28" scrog area to fill.
> 
> Here's a shot from last night. Flower day 30.
> 
> ...


Mini-gml setup...


----------



## StickyBudHound (May 23, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> At some point i’ll get there, the daily work would be signif easier, but the number strains that i could do, would be reduced....


Don't you have a barn? Maybe could build in a room?


----------



## Norml56 (May 23, 2019)

StickyBudHound said:


> In Oregon we can have 4 plants in flower. I do 4 in a 12' x 7' x 6' tall room in my basement. Each plant has a 54" x 28" scrog area to fill.
> 
> Here's a shot from last night. Flower day 30.
> 
> ...


I'm running Peyote Critcal as well. Your plant is significantly larger than mine. Might have to up my pot size from 3gal. I ended up getting a beautiful purple on mine. I have about 3 weeks left.


----------



## Or_Gro (May 23, 2019)

StickyBudHound said:


> Don't you have a barn? Maybe could build in a room?


Oh no, i’m beyond fine with the amount i currently get, and i like the way tents keep my growing urge under control...somewhat....

My overall goal is to grow as many strains as possible under my three sets of flowering 4x4s. I have another 4x4 currently used for testing, a 3x3 for mothers, and two 2x3 prop tents....all of which i could run concurrently, perpetually...but it would kill me...

one more smackdown, and i can change up my approach...got a big bodhi run for next spring got 9 strains now, prob bump to 12 (in 3 4x4s), then wanna do some testing on training methods, then, maybe 4 4x4’s with a single monster babe per tent the following year...we’ll see...


----------



## StickyBudHound (May 23, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Oh no, i’m beyond fine with the amount i currently get, and i like the way tents keep my growing urge under control...somewhat....
> 
> My overall goal is to grow as many strains as possible under my three sets of flowering 4x4s. I have another 4x4 currently used for testing, a 3x3 for mothers, and two 2x3 prop tents....all of which i could run concurrently, perpetually...but it would kill me...
> 
> one more smackdown, and i can change up my approach...got a big bodhi run for next spring got 9 strains now, prob bump to 12 (in 3 4x4s), then wanna do some testing on training methods, then, maybe 4 4x4’s with a single monster babe per tent the following year...we’ll see...


Wow, that would be a lot to deal with, for sure. Just 4 is difficult for me to keep up with but, I'm getting my processes down and changing my grow a bit as soon as I get the 2nd room put together.

My current room will become veg only and the new room will be flower only and I'll start doing a good perpetual grow. 

I'm with you on having many multiple strains. There's no way I'll get burned out on one strain if I've regularly got 10 to choose from. It helps to keep the cannabinoids rotating.


----------



## StickyBudHound (May 23, 2019)

Norml56 said:


> I'm running Peyote Critcal as well. Your plant is significantly larger than mine. Might have to up my pot size from 3gal. I ended up getting a beautiful purple on mine. I have about 3 weeks left.


My pot size could probably come down to a 15 gallon and still be able to support these big Bertha girls. They're 25 gallon filled to about 20.

Are you doing a grow Journal? Got recent pics? I love the various colors the flowers can get in them. I'm looking forward to some purple Peyote!


----------



## Or_Gro (May 23, 2019)

StickyBudHound said:


> Wow, that would be a lot to deal with, for sure. Just 4 is difficult for me to keep up with but, I'm getting my processes down and changing my grow a bit as soon as I get the 2nd room put together.
> 
> My current room will become veg only and the new room will be flower only and I'll start doing a good perpetual grow.
> 
> I'm with you on having many multiple strains. There's no way I'll get burned out on one strain if I've regularly got 10 to choose from. It helps to keep the cannabinoids rotating.


Oh man, can’t wait to see that...


----------



## Or_Gro (May 23, 2019)

StickyBudHound said:


> My pot size could probably come down to a 15 gallon and still be able to support these big Bertha girls. They're 25 gallon filled to about 20.
> 
> Are you doing a grow Journal? Got recent pics? I love the various colors the flowers can get in them. I'm looking forward to some purple Peyote!


Never tried peyote...and the puking...


----------



## StickyBudHound (May 23, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Oh man, can’t wait to see that...


Lol, me too.

My current dry room is going to end up being a breeding room. Since I got those WeDryer bags, I don't need to hang all the bud and take up the whole room. I can put them anywhere really. 

There's so much about this hobby that I still want to do, I'll be busy for a few years at least trying to get through every project.


----------



## StickyBudHound (May 23, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Never tried peyote...and the puking...


Me either. I wouldn't mind having a go at it though. You only puke once I guess. Lol, I can deal with that.


----------



## Or_Gro (May 23, 2019)

StickyBudHound said:


> Lol, me too.
> 
> My current dry room is going to end up being a breeding room. Since I got those WeDryer bags, I don't need to hang all the bud and take up the whole room. I can put them anywhere really.
> 
> There's so much about this hobby that I still want to do, I'll be busy for a few years at least trying to get through every project.


You’ll have to start some tunnels...


----------



## Or_Gro (May 23, 2019)

StickyBudHound said:


> Me either. I wouldn't mind having a go at it though. You only puke once I guess. Lol, I can deal with that.


And, ayahuasca...


----------



## Ibn Vapin (May 23, 2019)

Pretty sure I've had enough puking for one life just like I have had enough being shot at/almost blown up. I'll pass on the puking. I am curious about that mdma/psilocybin treatment for ptsd though.


----------



## StickyBudHound (May 23, 2019)

Ibn Vapin said:


> Pretty sure I've had enough puking for one life just like I have had enough being shot at/almost blown up. I'll pass on the puking. I am curious about that mdma/psilocybin treatment for ptsd though.


That def wouldn't make you puke but, you'll be going for a mental ride for a majority of the day. Fun stuff! Much better than being blown up.


----------



## Or_Gro (May 23, 2019)

StickyBudHound said:


> That def wouldn't make you puke but, you'll be going for a mental ride for a majority of the day. Fun stuff! Much better than being blown up.


Just gotta be in right mood, maybe have a guide if doing alone...at least first ride...

I spent many a belly laffing night in my younger days with shrooms/lysergic, good friends, and a keg....some reef to take the edge off...

Can you tell?


----------



## Norml56 (May 23, 2019)

StickyBudHound said:


> My pot size could probably come down to a 15 gallon and still be able to support these big Bertha girls. They're 25 gallon filled to about 20.
> 
> Are you doing a grow Journal? Got recent pics? I love the various colors the flowers can get in them. I'm looking forward to some purple Peyote!


Not the best picture in the world. I will snap one at lights out.


----------



## StickyBudHound (May 23, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Just gotta be in right mood, maybe have a guide if doing alone...at least first ride...
> 
> I spent many a belly laffing night in my younger days with shrooms/lysergic, good friends, and a keg....some reef to take the edge off...
> 
> Can you tell?


 Man, I bet those were some fun days! You're absolutely right though, you gotta have a guide for the first time at least. Honestly, it's not nearly as fun by yourself without someone to share the giddy laughter.


----------



## StickyBudHound (May 23, 2019)

Norml56 said:


> Not the best picture in the world. I will snap one at lights out.


Nice and frosty! Not a bad pic TBH.


----------



## Ibn Vapin (May 23, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Just gotta be in right mood, maybe have a guide if doing alone...at least first ride...
> 
> I spent many a belly laffing night in my younger days with shrooms/lysergic, good friends, and a keg....some reef to take the edge off...
> 
> Can you tell?


I'd probably never do something like that alone. I'd like to do one of those sessions where the docs are and all of it is basically legit like in some of those articles you guys shared. I would be terrified to do it alone or in a fucked up mood. I go from zero to a billion waaay too fast to be comfortable alone.


----------



## Ibn Vapin (May 23, 2019)

Norml56 said:


> Not the best picture in the world. I will snap one at lights out.


Gleaming like my little girl got hold of it with glitter.


----------



## Or_Gro (May 23, 2019)

Ibn Vapin said:


> I'd probably never do something like that alone. I'd like to do one of those sessions where the docs are and all of it is basically legit like in some of those articles you guys shared. I would be terrified to do it alone or in a fucked up mood. I go from zero to a billion waaay too fast to be comfortable alone.


Smart man!...


----------



## Steakbomb (May 23, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Just gotta be in right mood, maybe have a guide if doing alone...at least first ride...
> 
> I spent many a belly laffing night in my younger days with shrooms/lysergic, good friends, and a keg....some reef to take the edge off...
> 
> Can you tell?


Ahhh lysergic. I wish I could make THAT at home...

Me and the mrs have done that plenty of times. Good times!


----------



## Norml56 (May 23, 2019)

I think I will be keeping this Peyote Critcal around for the remainder of the year. We'll have to see how the circle enjoys the effects. It grows quite easily too. I have a Red Dragon from Barney's farm that I'm also interested in giving a run. I hate only having one bean of each of these strains.


----------



## StickyBudHound (May 23, 2019)

Norml56 said:


> I think I will be keeping this Peyote Critcal around for the remainder of the year. We'll have to see how the circle enjoys the effects. It grows quite easily too. I have a Red Dragon from Barney's farm that I'm also interested in giving a run. I hate only having one bean of each of these strains.


Yeah beans can get quite expensive! I'm starting to lean toward doing a seed run for every new bean I buy, or at least the ones I want to keep around. That way, I'll never run out.


----------



## Or_Gro (May 23, 2019)

Steakbomb said:


> Ahhh lysergic. I wish I could make THAT at home...
> 
> Me and the mrs have done that plenty of times. Good times!


Shrooms dude...you have the right attitude to grow em... and a good growing challenge...reg edible ones are great too, start w oysters..


----------



## 61falcon (May 23, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> And, ayahuasca...


Yeah, I have that for my next grow.


----------



## Or_Gro (May 23, 2019)

61falcon said:


> Yeah, I have that for my next grow.View attachment 4338341


lol, yeah, i think steak grew a version of that strain...,

Course i meant the real one..


----------



## Or_Gro (May 23, 2019)

StickyBudHound said:


> Yeah beans can get quite expensive! I'm starting to lean toward doing a seed run for every new bean I buy, or at least the ones I want to keep around. That way, I'll never run out.


Gonna need a tent or separate area for the boyz, to minimize illigit pregs...or maybe a multistrain grafted mom plant


----------



## Norml56 (May 23, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Shrooms dude...you have the right attitude to grow em... and a good growing challenge...reg edible ones are great too, start w oysters..


Oysters are a really easy grow. I try an do one shroom run every year in the spring just 12 half pints monotubs back in the day were fun.


----------



## Steakbomb (May 23, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Shrooms dude...you have the right attitude to grow em... and a good growing challenge...reg edible ones are great too, start w oysters..


I'd need to work that angle. I've been trying. As much as the mrs enjoys lysergic she doesn't want to be growing mushrooms...


----------



## Steakbomb (May 23, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> lol, yeah, i think steak grew a version of that strain...,
> 
> Course i meant the real one..


Indeed I did - and that was before I knew what I was doing. Still made a great smoke, but if you think that other plant grew mouse testicles you should have seen these purps...


----------



## Ibn Vapin (May 23, 2019)

So do you smoke the shrooms or do you eat the shrooms or what?


----------



## Steakbomb (May 23, 2019)

Ibn Vapin said:


> So do you smoke the shrooms or do you eat the shrooms or what?


Throw them in a PB sandwich and chow down


----------



## Or_Gro (May 23, 2019)

Ibn Vapin said:


> So do you smoke the shrooms or do you eat the shrooms or what?


Lots of ways, eat whole or grind em and put in gelcaps, make a tea, put in oj, put in almost anything...but they need go to stomach....

Usually they come dry, but fresh works too...

Diff types, but usually psilocybe...


----------



## Or_Gro (May 23, 2019)

This is considered the mushroom growing bible:

https://www.mushroomvideos.com/


----------



## Or_Gro (May 23, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> This is considered the mushroom growing bible:
> 
> https://www.mushroomvideos.com/


Shroom spores are legal like cannabis seeds...this is a reputable shop:

http://sporeworks.com/Psilocybe-cubensis-Spore-Syringes


----------



## Or_Gro (May 23, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Shroom spores are legal like cannabis seeds...this is a reputable shop:
> 
> http://sporeworks.com/Psilocybe-cubensis-Spore-Syringes


This guy and his shop (edibles) is considered the expert:

https://fungi.com/


----------



## Or_Gro (May 23, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> This guy and his shop (edibles) is considered the expert:
> 
> https://fungi.com/


This is the grass city/rollitup for mushrooms:

https://www.shroomery.org/


----------



## Steakbomb (May 23, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> This is the grass city/rollitup for mushrooms:
> 
> https://www.shroomery.org/


Is there an or_gro on shroomery growing manifolded mushrooms? Lol


----------



## Axion42 (May 23, 2019)

Lol ^^ I was thinking the same thing but you beat me to it


----------



## Or_Gro (May 23, 2019)

Steakbomb said:


> Is there an or_gro on shroomery growing manifolded mushrooms? Lol


There are a lot of real experts there...to fruit your media needs to be total mycellium, so only one training method...


----------



## Norml56 (May 23, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> This is the grass city/rollitup for mushrooms:
> 
> https://www.shroomery.org/


I was on that site for quite a few years. Tons of good information and tons of mis-information... just like these cannabis sites. There are some very serious growers on there tho since a lot of people are using all types of mushrooms to treat ailments just like cannabis. growing cubes is probably one of the easiest mushrooms to grow as long as you can maintain a sterile environment.


----------



## Or_Gro (May 23, 2019)

Norml56 said:


> I was on that site for quite a few years. Tons of good information and tons of mis-information... just like these cannabis sites. There are some very serious growers on there tho since a lot of people are using all types of mushrooms to treat ailments just like cannabis. growing cubes is probably one of the easiest mushrooms to grow as long as you can maintain a sterile environment.


Yeah, same all over, but it’s the place. 

You wanna learn about temp/humidity, grow mushrooms

You wanna learn about sterility, culture them...


----------



## Or_Gro (May 24, 2019)

Day 80 from flip: The end is in sight...

6x96
 

8x288


----------



## StickyBudHound (May 24, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Day 80 from flip: The end is in sight...
> 
> 6x96
> View attachment 4338706 View attachment 4338707
> ...


Almost there buddy!


----------



## Ibn Vapin (May 24, 2019)

Damn 11 and a half weeks. Plants look great though.


----------



## Or_Gro (May 24, 2019)

StickyBudHound said:


> Almost there buddy!


Decided to give the liquid co2 trimming method a go...tomorra or sunday.

Put it together this morning:


----------



## StickyBudHound (May 24, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Decided to give the liquid co2 trimming method a go...tomorra or sunday.
> 
> Put it together this morning:
> 
> View attachment 4338883


Hell yeah!  I'll work my ass off just so I can be lazy. That's outstanding OG!

I guess we won't be hearing you whining anymore about having to trim all the bodacious kick ass bud you grow?


----------



## WeedSexWeightsShakes (May 24, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Decided to give the liquid co2 trimming method a go...tomorra or sunday.
> 
> Put it together this morning:
> 
> View attachment 4338883


I am so curious how this thing does!
I may have to make a trip to visit you lol. 
Let you trim my bud and keep the trimmings for trade lol.


----------



## Or_Gro (May 24, 2019)

StickyBudHound said:


> Hell yeah!  I'll work my ass off just so I can be lazy. That's outstanding OG!
> 
> I guess we won't be hearing you whining anymore about having to trim all the bodacious kick ass bud you grow?


We’ll see...if this expensive f#cker doesn't work (we actually got it for dry sift and bubble; comin soon to a thread near you...), you’ll hear double the whining....


----------



## Or_Gro (May 24, 2019)

WeedSexWeightsShakes said:


> I am so curious how this thing does!
> I may have to make a trip to visit you lol.
> Let you trim my bud and keep the trimmings for trade lol.


If it does well, you’ll be welcome to do so...we’ll hook up with the sticky dog, too...with your bigass grows, it’d prob be shorter time to drive over the mountains than to hand trim...

Turn your trim into bubble->rosin

We’ll see...


----------



## StickyBudHound (May 24, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> If it does well, you’ll be welcome to do so...we’ll hook up with the sticky dog, too...with your bigass grows, it’d prob be shorter time to drive over the mountains than to hand trim...
> 
> Turn your trim into bubble->rosin
> 
> We’ll see...


Sweet! Thanks buddy. I'm looking at a July harvest. Sounds like a great day ahead!


----------



## WeedSexWeightsShakes (May 24, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> If it does well, you’ll be welcome to do so...we’ll hook up with the sticky dog, too...with your bigass grows, it’d prob be shorter time to drive over the mountains than to hand trim...
> 
> Turn your trim into bubble->rosin
> 
> We’ll see...


What bags do you use for your bubble hash?
I used 220,160,110,73 and 25.
I’ll never use the 25 again tho. Took like 4 days for the water to drain lol.
I’ll have to see if my local grow store has some rosin bags or could I use coffee filters?
Want to see if I can make some rosin from my bubble hash.

Yes, hand trimming everything is going to take awhile for sure. That’s why I dry trim. So I can trim when it’s convenient.


----------



## Ibn Vapin (May 24, 2019)

WeedSexWeightsShakes said:


> What bags do you use for your bubble hash?
> I used 220,160,110,73 and 25.
> I’ll never use the 25 again tho. Took like 4 days for the water to drain lol.
> I’ll have to see if my local grow store has some rosin bags or could I use coffee filters?
> ...


Don't think coffee filters would work well for pressing rosin bro. Not strong enough. I think the bags nugsmasher makes is made from like food grade polyester or something.


----------



## Or_Gro (May 24, 2019)

WeedSexWeightsShakes said:


> What bags do you use for your bubble hash?
> I used 220,160,110,73 and 25.
> I’ll never use the 25 again tho. Took like 4 days for the water to drain lol.
> I’ll have to see if my local grow store has some rosin bags or could I use coffee filters?
> ...


Looks like guy in vid was dry trimming...

Plenty of diff rosin bags on-line...read up on sizes for turning bubble into rosin.

I have several sets of bubble bags, 25 and 45 suck, sudden shake sometimes helps drain faster....lots of times there’s mostly garbage in those.


----------



## WeedSexWeightsShakes (May 24, 2019)




----------



## Or_Gro (May 24, 2019)

WeedSexWeightsShakes said:


>


Nice setup man, good looking plants!

What strains on each table? How many plants on right table? What’s lighting again?


----------



## WeedSexWeightsShakes (May 24, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Nice setup man, good looking plants!
> 
> What strains on each table? How many plants on right table? What’s lighting again?


Man it’s been great having this setup. 
I’m too high right now to remember all the strains but here’s most: 
white animal, white girl, luck dragon, pink dragon, kens kush, mendobreath, thug life, skull candy that’s the big plans. 
Right table is 20 3g fabric pots: black cherry soda, platinum delight, Poonana, ice, white animal, pugs breath

Lights are 12 fotop 800s driven in 4 hlg 480s and 2 6 bar ecospeed lights (not impressed)
I believe maxed it’s around 3200 watts. Hlgs pull 570~watts and 6 bars are 450 watts


----------



## Or_Gro (May 25, 2019)

WeedSexWeightsShakes said:


> Man it’s been great having this setup.
> I’m too high right now to remember all the strains but here’s most:
> white animal, white girl, luck dragon, pink dragon, kens kush, mendobreath, thug life, skull candy that’s the big plans.
> Right table is 20 3g fabric pots: black cherry soda, platinum delight, Poonana, ice, white animal, pugs breath
> ...


Glad you’re likin the new grow room.

You always have such a big selection, how do you do that? Got a bunch of grower friends, buyin clones, or starting from seed?


----------



## WeedSexWeightsShakes (May 25, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Glad you’re likin the new grow room.
> 
> You always have such a big selection, how do you do that? Got a bunch of grower friends, buyin clones, or starting from seed?


I have a friend who is really into genetics and buying seeds. He gives me a bunch of his extra clones. All the big plants are from him. It’s cool but a real pain to manage lol. Next grow I plan on doing white widow, ak47, black cherry soda, white animal, ice, platinum delight and pugs breath. 
I’ll also do some lsd25 autos when they come.


----------



## Or_Gro (May 25, 2019)

WeedSexWeightsShakes said:


> I have a friend who is really into genetics and buying seeds. He gives me a bunch of his extra clones. All the big plants are from him. It’s cool but a real pain to manage lol. Next grow I plan on doing white widow, ak47, black cherry soda, white animal, ice, platinum delight and pugs breath.
> I’ll also do some lsd25 autos when they come.


You make it look easy....great havin friends...


----------



## Or_Gro (May 25, 2019)

Day 81 from flip: D-Day!

6x96
 

8x288


----------



## Or_Gro (May 25, 2019)

Gonna dry, then machine trim these:


----------



## StickyBudHound (May 25, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Gonna dry, then machine trim these:
> 
> View attachment 4339385 View attachment 4339386
> 
> ...


Cool, I'm looking forward to seeing and hearing about how it does.


----------



## Ibn Vapin (May 25, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Gonna dry, then machine trim these:
> 
> View attachment 4339385 View attachment 4339386
> 
> ...


Are you gonna give them a long dry or just the typical 7ish days??


----------



## Or_Gro (May 25, 2019)

Ibn Vapin said:


> Are you gonna give them a long dry or just the typical 7ish days??


Snap dry....we're having pretty damp weather so drying is taking longer than normal.


----------



## Or_Gro (May 25, 2019)

Ok, summarizing wet weights...

Total wet weight for each tent, trimmed bud plus trim: the supplemented 288s produced 9% more than 96s in total, also higher by strain.


I decided to do a dry, mechanical trim on the Trainwreck, so i was not able to break trainwreck down into subcategories.

The following conclusions are based on the other 3 strains.

Although the supplemented 288s produced 13% more total wet wt, they only produced 4% more trimmed bud wet wt than the 96s (slightly more than 1/2 wet oz per wet lb).

For each of the three strains, and all 3 combined, the 288s produced a higher percentage of trim.

For those who want to see the nums, here they are.



I’ll show dry bud weights when all the plants are dry.


----------



## Axion42 (May 25, 2019)

Very cool man!


----------



## StickyBudHound (May 25, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Ok, summarizing wet weights...
> 
> Total wet weight for each tent, trimmed bud plus trim: the supplemented 288s produced 9% more than 96s in total, also higher by strain.
> 
> ...


Winner winner chicken dinner! 288s take it by a nose.

Holy hell! That JH was a bitch for trim weight. Wow


----------



## Or_Gro (May 25, 2019)

StickyBudHound said:


> Winner winner chicken dinner! 288s take it by a nose.
> 
> Holy hell! That JH was a bitch for trim weight. Wow


Thanks man!

...by a nose on wet weight....

Made a pretty canopy....


----------



## Or_Gro (May 25, 2019)

Axion42 said:


> Very cool man!


Thanks man!


----------



## Frank Cannon (May 25, 2019)

Nice job ole mate, pretty even results really, thanks from everyone for your continued efforts and tuition.

Prawns boards got their work cut out for next smack down...

Now back to helping me with IES files pls


----------



## Or_Gro (May 25, 2019)

Frank Cannon said:


> Nice job ole mate, pretty even results really, thanks from everyone for your continued efforts and tuition.
> 
> Prawns boards got their work cut out for next smack down...
> 
> Now back to helping me with IES files pls


Thanks man! How’re your girls...

I’ll get there, but ain’t done yet...


----------



## Frank Cannon (May 25, 2019)

Clones are ready, pulled, just drying and then when I get back they will go under his High-Red boards (along with several mods to the tent) and so the pain will begin for my Sensei masters


----------



## Or_Gro (May 25, 2019)

Frank Cannon said:


> Clones are ready, pulled, just drying and then when I get back they will go under his High-Red boards (along with several mods to the tent) and so the pain will begin for my Sensei masters




Hoping to take cuttings within next week or so...

Not many positioning options w 8 HLs in a 4x4

 

that’s what puts learning IES lower priority at the moment.


----------



## Or_Gro (May 26, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> View attachment 4339636
> 
> Hoping to take cuttings within next week or so...
> 
> ...



This morning:


----------



## Or_Gro (May 26, 2019)

Just wanna pass on a great product, that @schmebulock turned me onto:


(Glass slider blunt)

Hits like a


Stays lit like a


Load with


Or


Go overboard and add some


And/or


Get one for the price of a


Got mine at https://dankgeek.com/products/grav-labs-glass-blunt

If you do combustion, you won’t regret it....


----------



## Axion42 (May 26, 2019)

Funny shit. Cool looking device I may have to get me one.


----------



## Or_Gro (May 26, 2019)

Axion42 said:


> Funny shit. Cool looking device I may have to get me one.


Just the pics, ma’am, just the pics....


----------



## StickyBudHound (May 26, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Just wanna pass on a great product, that @schmebulock turned me onto:
> 
> View attachment 4339904
> (Glass slider blunt)
> ...


You had me at go overboard.... Lmao 

I've seen one of those before. Really cool how it works. No mess, no fuss.

I made another batch of tincture last night. A little over 1.5 oz per cup. Finished off the rest of my outdoor Mount Hood Magic. 

We now have a gallon of tincture and around 5 oz of my last indoor grow left.


----------



## Or_Gro (May 26, 2019)

StickyBudHound said:


> You had me at go overboard.... Lmao
> 
> I've seen one of those before. Really cool how it works. No mess, no fuss.
> 
> ...


Lol, you have +/- about 3 times the number of belly doses as the world population....gonna be close on the bud, tho...


----------



## StickyBudHound (May 26, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Lol, you have +/- about 3 times the number of belly doses as the world population....gonna be close on the bud, tho...


Lol, I've definitely got enough tinc for a helluva party with my closest 300 friends. They're gonna have to bring their own everything else though. 

I gotta get busy on the new flower room so I can get this perpetual grow thing going.


----------



## Ibn Vapin (May 26, 2019)

Someone school me real quick. Snap dry means the branch breaks when you twist it, not snaps clean off, correct?


----------



## Or_Gro (May 26, 2019)

Ibn Vapin said:


> Someone school me real quick. Snap dry means the branch breaks when you twist it, not snaps clean off, correct?


Snaps when you bend it...think spaghetti before into boil pot....


----------



## Ibn Vapin (May 26, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Snaps when you bend it...think spaghetti before into boil pot....


Good good. Just got done dry trimming my raspberry cough. Did it dry this time, think I like it more than wet. Easier I think.


----------



## Norml56 (May 27, 2019)

Intrested in seeing how that trimmer works out for you. Are you just doing a trim with it? Will it basically do the same thing as the dry ice hash method if you keep hitting with the Co2?


----------



## Or_Gro (May 27, 2019)

Norml56 said:


> Intrested in seeing how that trimmer works out for you. Are you just doing a trim with it? Will it basically do the same thing as the dry ice hash method if you keep hitting with the Co2?


Google “original resinator” for vids on various uses:



I won’t be doing it this first run, but you could trim buds, then change screens and immediately run trim for trich extraction...


----------



## Or_Gro (May 28, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Ok, summarizing wet weights...
> 
> Total wet weight for each tent, trimmed bud plus trim: the supplemented 288s produced 9% more than 96s in total, also higher by strain.
> 
> ...


Green Crack, Original Glue, and Jack Herer all dried and in the freezer, waiting to be bubbled...

Quick summary, details to follow, when Trainwrecks are dry, 3 of 4 plants in each tent:

6x96: 882g dry, 26% of wet wt

Supplemented 8x288: 917g dry (~2%more), 26% of wet wt.


----------



## Axion42 (May 28, 2019)




----------



## Ibn Vapin (May 28, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Green Crack, Original Glue, and Jack Herer all dried and in the freezer, waiting to be bubbled...
> 
> Quick summary, details to follow, when Trainwrecks are dry, 3 of 4 plants in each tent:
> 
> ...


Your wet wts are going into jar weights, correct?


----------



## gamestwin (May 28, 2019)

StickyBudHound said:


> Interesting! Thoughts? Any of you ever tried this?
> 
> https://canna-base.com/use-gas-lantern-routine-glr/



If from seed, faster sexing. Rapid growth. Add led, then u talking retarded growth. Shortens bloom time. Eye bloom ERRTHANG that comes from GLR VEG, on 10hrs! 11 yrs using GLR since eye studied it on, some fruits and veggies, then eventually on the girls. Peace


----------



## Or_Gro (May 28, 2019)

Ibn Vapin said:


> Your wet wts are going into jar weights, correct?


No, they dry first, then are stripped down & go into jars; this grow isn’t being cured, so mine were stripped down & went directly to deep freeze, in prep for eventual bubble hash making.

Wet wt for these 3 sets of plants means wts after trimming but before drying to snap dry.

The trainwrecks are still drying, their wet wts are before trimming, since they will be trimmed after snap dry.


----------



## Ibn Vapin (May 28, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> No, they dry first, then are stripped down & go into jars; this grow isn’t being cured, so mine were stripped down & went directly to deep freeze, in prep for eventual bubble hash making.
> 
> Wet wt for these 3 sets of plants means wts after trimming but before drying to snap dry.
> 
> The trainwrecks are still drying, their wet wts are before trimming, since they will be trimmed after snap dry.


I wanna say I think I've watched bman and johnny b snip buds fresh and freeze right after, then run for bubble then. Have you heard of that?


----------



## Or_Gro (May 28, 2019)

Ibn Vapin said:


> I wanna say I think I've watched bman and johnny b snip buds fresh and freeze right after, then run for bubble then. Have you heard of that?


Yes, that’s “live”.

I woulda done that cept, for getting the dry wts, which is most important for evaluating this grow.

Fresh frozen harvest material makes best bubble and rosin. I plan to do it in the future, when wts don’t matter.


----------



## gamestwin (May 29, 2019)

Ibn Vapin said:


> I wanna say I think I've watched bman and johnny b snip buds fresh and freeze right after, then run for bubble then. Have you heard of that?



Sublimation Beloved. Eye cure my girls according....Flush, three day starve, chop, hang dry, clip two days after hang dry. Then RIGHT into a frostless Deep freezer. Eye will post deeper on this later months coming. But Sublimation is some awesome stuff! 
Peace


----------



## Ibn Vapin (May 29, 2019)

gamestwin said:


> Sublimation Beloved. Eye cure my girls according....Flush, three day starve, chop, hang dry, clip two days after hang dry. Then RIGHT into a frostless Deep freezer. Eye will post deeper on this later months coming. But Sublimation is some awesome stuff!
> Peace


What?



Or_Gro said:


> Yes, that’s “live”.
> 
> I woulda done that cept, for getting the dry wts, which is most important for evaluating this grow.
> 
> Fresh frozen harvest material makes best bubble and rosin. I plan to do it in the future, when wts don’t matter.


Gotcha!  I'm curious as to which lights will yield more bubble/rosin too.


----------



## Or_Gro (May 29, 2019)

50 minutes til...


----------



## gamestwin (May 29, 2019)

Ibn Vapin said:


> What?
> 
> 
> Gotcha!  I'm curious as to which lights will yield more bubble/rosin too.




My fault, took ur words outta context. Think ur on hash , eye was so zooted, thought u was talking curing . My bad


----------



## Or_Gro (May 29, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> 50 minutes til...
> 
> View attachment 4341711


Robert Mueller is a straight arrow, American hero!

He stated:

Special Counsel report speaks for itself.

Russian government & military attacked US by sabotaging a presidential election.

Insufficient evidence was available for Special Counsel to charge President and his campaign with conspiring with Russians.

President has not been exonerated for obstruction of justice, Special Counsel would have said so if he could.

Special Counsel was prohibited, by rules of engagement, from indicting President for obstruction of justice while President is in office.

Special Counsel has done it’s job by gathering & safeguarding evidence, anything further is up to Congress.

My thoughts:

To Congress: Do your damn job! No one is above the law! Conduct impeachment hearings, in plain sight, for every American to see, and let the chips fall where they may.

To Congress and Executive branches of our government: WTF are you doing,

1. To retaliate against Russians for attacking our country?

2. To protect our electoral systems?

To every patriotic American: When will you accept reality and demand action to defend our country and our Constitution?


----------



## StickyBudHound (May 29, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Robert Mueller is a straight arrow, American hero!
> 
> He stated:
> 
> ...


Agree and, it's part if the oath they all took.

“will support and defend the Constitution of the United States *against all enemies*, *foreign and domestic*” and that they “will bear true faith and allegiance to the same.”


----------



## Ibn Vapin (May 29, 2019)

StickyBudHound said:


> Agree and, it's part if the oath they all took.
> 
> “will support and defend the Constitution of the United States *against all enemies*, *foreign and domestic*” and that they “will bear true faith and allegiance to the same.”


I remember reciting that shit at MEPS back in '02...


----------



## StickyBudHound (May 29, 2019)

Ibn Vapin said:


> I remember reciting that shit at MEPS back in '02...


 Me too in 88. I think, even though "domestic" is in there, people don't think of needing to defend against enemies from within. At least, it wasn't something I put a lot of thought into back then... 

Hell of a situation we have today! We the people dropped the ball and let the fox into the henhouse.


----------



## Ibn Vapin (May 29, 2019)

StickyBudHound said:


> Me too in 88. I think, even though "domestic" is in there, people don't think of needing to defend against enemies from within. At least, it wasn't something I put a lot of thought into back then...
> 
> Hell of a situation we have today! We the people dropped the ball and let the fox into the henhouse.


If a wolf can wear sheep's clothes, it stands to reason that a fox could wear a chicken's.


----------



## StickyBudHound (May 29, 2019)

Ibn Vapin said:


> If a wolf can wear sheep's clothes, it stands to reason that a fox could wear a chicken's.


----------



## Or_Gro (May 29, 2019)

StickyBudHound said:


> Agree and, it's part if the oath they all took.
> 
> “will support and defend the Constitution of the United States *against all enemies*, *foreign and domestic*” and that they “will bear true faith and allegiance to the same.”


Apparently, swearing on the bible doesn’t mean shit anymore..


----------



## Ibn Vapin (May 29, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Apparently, swearing on the bible doesn’t mean shit anymore..


To some people it doesn't


----------



## StickyBudHound (May 29, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Apparently, swearing on the bible doesn’t mean shit anymore..


Doesn't matter what book they swear on, if they have no honor they're gonna do whatever they want to anyway. Greedy, narcissistic sociopaths only look out for themselves no matter what the situation.


----------



## Or_Gro (May 29, 2019)

StickyBudHound said:


> Me too in 88. I think, even though "domestic" is in there, people don't think of needing to defend against enemies from within. At least, it wasn't something I put a lot of thought into back then...
> 
> Hell of a situation we have today! We the people dropped the ball and let the fox into the henhouse.


I liked the guy at Rep. Amash’s town hsll yesterday, ‘can we get a mulligan?”....


----------



## StickyBudHound (May 29, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> I liked the guy at Rep. Amash’s town hsll yesterday, ‘can we get a mulligan?”....


Lmao, that would definitely be something the orange goon could understand.


----------



## Ibn Vapin (May 29, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> I liked the guy at Rep. Amash’s town hsll yesterday, ‘can we get a mulligan?”....


I read that mueller was resigning from the justice department too. Pretty crazy that he would. I can only imagine what kind of harassment he and his people had to put up with, even from within the government, just for doing what he was asked to do.


----------



## StickyBudHound (May 29, 2019)

Ibn Vapin said:


> I read that mueller was resigning from the justice department too. Pretty crazy that he would. I can only imagine what kind of harassment he and his people had to put up with, even from within the government, just for doing what he was asked to do.


If the word of law was blithely being ignored by the highest office in the world and so many people in every corner of the government were pledging their loyalty to the man instead of the constitution they swore to uphold, I'd also be thinking it was time to leave the shit show.


----------



## Ibn Vapin (May 29, 2019)

StickyBudHound said:


> If the word of law was blithely being ignored by the highest office in the world and so many people in every corner of the government were pledging their loyalty to the man instead of the constitution they swore to uphold, I'd also be thinking it was time to leave the shit show.


Fair point there


----------



## StickyBudHound (May 29, 2019)

Ibn Vapin said:


> I read that mueller was resigning from the justice department too. Pretty crazy that he would. I can only imagine what kind of harassment he and his people had to put up with, even from within the government, just for doing what he was asked to do.


He did his job. He's a man with integrity and my respect.


----------



## Or_Gro (May 29, 2019)

Ibn Vapin said:


> I read that mueller was resigning from the justice department too. Pretty crazy that he would. I can only imagine what kind of harassment he and his people had to put up with, even from within the government, just for doing what he was asked to do.


Special Counsel is a temporary position: do investigation and issue report.

His job is done, he’s goin back to his regular job as a lawyer.

This was his formal departure announcement, on the surface; but between the lines, he slapped down Barr; told the Prez that Mueller has the goods on him, for obstruction of justice, at least, but can’t nail him; and told Congress to do their job and nail the Prez.

This subtle shit sucks...but that’s how guys like Mueller speak....

A version of: talk softly, carry a big stick....


----------



## Ibn Vapin (May 29, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Special Counsel is a temporary position: do investigation and issue report.
> 
> His job is done, he’s goin back to his regular job as a lawyer.
> 
> ...


I didn't consider that he was just a regular lawyer. I thought he was an appointee from within the DoJ itself. Obstruction is still a pretty serious charge.


----------



## Or_Gro (May 29, 2019)

Ibn Vapin said:


> I didn't consider that he was just a regular lawyer. I thought he was an appointee from within the DoJ itself. Obstruction is still a pretty serious charge.


Not your average ambulance chaser...

You or i would be in prison already for what the Prez has done..


----------



## Ibn Vapin (May 29, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Not your average ambulance chaser...
> 
> You or i would be in prison already for what the Prez has done..


We'd be fucked so hard over an obstruction charge, let alone obstruction and potentially interfering with an election. Obstruction gets you years potentially if memory serves from when I was in ADJ classes in college.


----------



## gamestwin (May 29, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Not your average ambulance chaser...
> 
> You or i would be in prison already for what the Prez has done..




We used to tar and feather these traitor creeps. But our country so mentally detached, it's really sad to see. My grandpa, recently passed, Marine WW2! He said before he passed, the History will repeat itself. Think he was right.


----------



## Or_Gro (May 29, 2019)

Ibn Vapin said:


> We'd be fucked so hard over an obstruction charge, let alone obstruction and potentially interfering with an election. Obstruction gets you years potentially if memory serves from when I was in ADJ classes in college.


I believe it’s upto 5 years plus fines for each count...8 yrs if connected w terrorism...

https://codes.findlaw.com/us/title-18-crimes-and-criminal-procedure/18-usc-sect-1505.html


----------



## Or_Gro (May 29, 2019)

gamestwin said:


> We used to tar and feather these traitor creeps. But our country so mentally detached, it's really sad to see. My grandpa, recently passed, Marine WW2! He said before he passed, the History will repeat itself. Think he was right.


Unlike the prez, i don’t think we should throw around the t word....that has a very special meaning, only useful when congress has declared a war...congress has not done so, even though we have had service members fighting since almost 9 11....

But scumbags who betray their oaths of office deserve our scorn and should be punished severely.

Your grampa was right....humans never really learn...they just hide their behavior until the public no longer cares, then the cycle restarts...


----------



## Ibn Vapin (May 29, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> I believe it’s upto 5 years plus fines for each count...8 yrs if connected w terrorism...
> 
> https://codes.findlaw.com/us/title-18-crimes-and-criminal-procedure/18-usc-sect-1505.html


You and I both know he'd never sit in a prison for 5 years, let alone 8. He's got way too much money for that.


----------



## Or_Gro (May 29, 2019)

Ibn Vapin said:


> You and I both know he'd never sit in a prison for 5 years, let alone 8. He's got way too much money for that.


Sh!t, only one guy in what remains of the Republican party thinks the Prez deserves an impeachment inquiry.

AND, not to be outdone, the Democrats are too concerned about keeping their jobs, than to start an impeachment inquiry.

I’m a moderate independent, i swing red and blue, cuz i vote for the person, not the party.

I told my congressman, a D who i voted for, that if he and his party don’t start an impeachment inquiry now, there’s no way i’ll vote for him, even if that means he’ll be replaced by a TrumpR. WTF difference will it make?

We’ve got a way bigger problem than a scumbag for our Prez...


----------



## StickyBudHound (May 29, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> I’m a moderate independent, i swing red and blue, cuz i vote for the person, not the party.


I knew there was something I liked about you. Lol

That's how I describe myself, politically. I've never been affiliated.


----------



## Or_Gro (May 29, 2019)

StickyBudHound said:


> I knew there was something I liked about you. Lol
> 
> That's how I describe myself, politically. I've never been affiliated.


Yeah, make your own decision...


----------



## Ibn Vapin (May 29, 2019)

I vote the same. Don't care what party someone is from. If you're a piece of shit you ain't getting my vote. Not that it matters in the electoral college, but it is what it is.


----------



## Or_Gro (May 29, 2019)

Ibn Vapin said:


> I vote the same. Don't care what party someone is from. If you're a piece of shit you ain't getting my vote. Not that it matters in the electoral college, but it is what it is.


Lol


----------



## Or_Gro (May 29, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Lol


https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.nytimes.com/2019/05/29/opinion/robert-de-niro-robert-mueller-we-need-to-hear-more.amp.html


----------



## Or_Gro (May 30, 2019)

Cornered Liar-in-Chief binges on Mueller at Whitehouse this morning...

See embedded vid:
https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.nbcnews.com/news/amp/ncna1011861

Here’s a fact check:

https://www.factcheck.org/2019/04/debunking-muellers-conflicts/

This is what we’ve come to...


----------



## Or_Gro (May 30, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Cornered Liar-in-Chief binges on Mueller at Whitehouse this morning...
> 
> See embedded vid:
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.nbcnews.com/news/amp/ncna1011861
> ...


And, answer me this, how many bone-spur deferments equals a US serviceman brutalized in the Hanoi Hilton?

Lemme make it clearer, how many Donald Trumps equals a John McCain?


----------



## WeedSexWeightsShakes (May 30, 2019)

I gave up on politics awhile ago. 
Imo in this day and age there is only so much normal people like us can do. 
I just try to take care of those closest to me and not get stressed out about things out of my control. 

At a time I enjoyed being informed but realized it actually didn’t benefit my day to day life. 

On a good note 3 lsd25 autos sprouted today. 
Clones/seedlings are looking great. 
Looks like 1 clone out of like 23 isn’t going to make it. 
Flower room is getting ridiculous with buds falling all over lol. 
Starting to lower ppms in my res. 
Upped ppms on the other res


----------



## Or_Gro (May 30, 2019)

WeedSexWeightsShakes said:


> I gave up on politics awhile ago.
> Imo in this day and age there is only so much normal people like us can do.
> I just try to take care of those closest to me and not get stressed out about things out of my control.
> 
> ...


Your clones/seedlings in another room?

Started my cuttings yesterday, for next grow....

When’s harvest begin?


----------



## WeedSexWeightsShakes (May 31, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Your clones/seedlings in another room?
> 
> Started my cuttings yesterday, for next grow....
> 
> When’s harvest begin?


I have a 2x4 for clones/seeds in my closet lol. 
Then have 5x5 and 4x8 for veg and autos in the garage. 
Maybe 2-3 weeks I can harvest. Some are looking closer than others tho.


----------



## Or_Gro (May 31, 2019)

WeedSexWeightsShakes said:


> I have a 2x4 for clones/seeds in my closet lol.
> Then have 5x5 and 4x8 for veg and autos in the garage.
> Maybe 2-3 weeks I can harvest. Some are looking closer than others tho.


Maybe start lookin for a bigger house or more land (for a dedicated grow building)....


----------



## Norml56 (May 31, 2019)

Felt like we needed a picture. Peyote Critcal getting the chop tomorrow


----------



## Or_Gro (May 31, 2019)

Norml56 said:


> Felt like we needed a picture. Peyote Critcal getting the chop tomorrow


Thanks...Beautiful!

I think @StickyBudHound has some a little behind yours.


----------



## Or_Gro (May 31, 2019)

Ran the trainwrecks thru the liquid co2: really fast (runtime less than 2min/lb) and easy. 

The quality looks reasonable for first time using the machine, but not what could be done by hand (company says 85% of hand trimmed), or perhaps improved upon w use.

But a pound processed in 1-2mins is pretty attractive...


----------



## WeedSexWeightsShakes (May 31, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Maybe start lookin for a bigger house or more land (for a dedicated grow building)....


I could probably get rid of my 5x5 but figured might as well use it when I need it. It’s nice to have the extra space. Figure I’ll use them and run autos too.


----------



## Or_Gro (May 31, 2019)

WeedSexWeightsShakes said:


> I could probably get rid of my 5x5 but figured might as well use it when I need it. It’s nice to have the extra space. Figure I’ll use them and run autos too.


Hell yeah! You may need another one or two....just to use the garage space a little more efficiently...then another 2x4 for more propagation...then another table & lights....then...


----------



## Or_Gro (May 31, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Ran the trainwrecks thru the liquid co2: really fast (runtime less than 2min/lb) and easy.
> 
> The quality looks reasonable for first time using the machine, but not what could be done by hand (company says 85% of hand trimmed), or perhaps improved upon w use.
> 
> ...



Here are some add’l pics from trimming with machine:

Trim


Unscreened Kief


Hand-Screened Kief (100 micron; 6.5g)


No time now, trim & buds in deep freezer (-28C) awaiting their day to get thru machine w/ ice water —-> bubblebags...can’t wait!

Time to twist some kief rope...


----------



## Ibn Vapin (May 31, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Here are some add’l pics from trimming with machine:
> 
> Trim
> View attachment 4342934
> ...


What is this "kief rope" you speak of, good sir?


----------



## Or_Gro (May 31, 2019)

Ibn Vapin said:


> What is this "kief rope" you speak of, good sir?


MJ=rope, kief=kief...twist a spliff


----------



## Ibn Vapin (May 31, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> MJ=rope, kief=kief...twist a spliff


Oic 

You're gonna be fucking ripped! Lol


----------



## Or_Gro (May 31, 2019)

Ibn Vapin said:


> Oic
> 
> You're gonna be fucking ripped! Lol


The idear...


----------



## Or_Gro (May 31, 2019)

Final Dry Weights: 96 vs Supplemented 288


----------



## Axion42 (May 31, 2019)

Looks pretty damn even man, good job what a great journal to follow. Cant wait for the next


----------



## Axion42 (May 31, 2019)

Have you smoked any of the flower itself or did you process it all?


----------



## Or_Gro (May 31, 2019)

Axion42 said:


> Have you smoked any of the flower itself or did you process it all?


I have a 1/2p of bud from each strain, from the mothers and the culled sisters, earlier in the grow...all of the current harvest is in deep freeze for later work.

Smokes well, i think the uvb effect is noticeable.


----------



## Axion42 (May 31, 2019)

I wanna know the differences between the tastes and high of the flower, I'm old school I cant fuck with the wax and all that, gets me super faded.


----------



## Or_Gro (May 31, 2019)

Axion42 said:


> Looks pretty damn even man, good job what a great journal to follow. Cant wait for the next


Thanks!

Main and probably only significant difference is wattage....you can see it in the grams per watt number.

I’m happy with the job i did matching the lights...

I don’t like the lower yields than last grow, but the decision to train 60+ tops seems to have prettymuch guaranteed shorter canopy and lower yield. Good to know, and makes sense. Next grow, if conditions allow, i’ll shoot for midway between this and prev grow, so 30-40 tops.


----------



## WeedSexWeightsShakes (May 31, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Hell yeah! You may need another one or two....just to use the garage space a little more efficiently...then another 2x4 for more propagation...then another table & lights....then...


I think what I have is going to keep me busy enough lol. 
I’d like to invest in some solar panels


----------



## Axion42 (May 31, 2019)

I'm taking pointers of your mainlines as I'm attempting to do this on my current run, not as many tops though like you previously stated.


----------



## WeedSexWeightsShakes (May 31, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Main and probably only significant difference is wattage....you can see it in the grams per watt number.
> 
> ...


I like having fewer tops for just the ease of trimming fewer bigger buds lol.


----------



## Or_Gro (May 31, 2019)

Axion42 said:


> I'm taking pointers of your mainlines as I'm attempting to do this on my current run, not as many tops though like you previously stated.


If you haven't seen this, fyi,

https://www.growweedeasy.com/mainlining-nugbuckets


----------



## Ibn Vapin (May 31, 2019)

I meant to say to @Norml56 that the bud shot you put up looks great man. Just thought about that when I was looking at OG's pics and chart.


----------



## Or_Gro (Jun 1, 2019)

WeedSexWeightsShakes said:


> I like having fewer tops for just the ease of trimming fewer bigger buds lol.


They grow taller, fill out more 3d space,.. i’m trying to zero in on the sweetspot for these setups...got it bracketed....


----------



## Or_Gro (Jun 1, 2019)

For those who can’t get enuff of my bs, check out my next grow

https://www.rollitup.org/t/the-monumentally-epic-knockdown-dragout-take-no-prisoners-slapdown-aussie-high-light-vs-hlg-288.988144/page-10


----------



## Warpedpassage (Jun 1, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> I have a 1/2p of bud from each strain, from the mothers and the culled sisters, earlier in the grow...all of the current harvest is in deep freeze for later work.
> 
> Smokes well, i think the uvb effect is noticeable.


I understand it might be to early to say, but do you notice higher or maybe even a slightly different terpene profile with addition of uvb/a?


----------



## Or_Gro (Jun 1, 2019)

Warpedpassage said:


> I understand it might be to early to say, but do you notice higher or maybe even a slightly different terpene profile with addition of uvb/a?


Short answer, no.

The bud i kept for smoking did not run under uvb...the bud from the uvb tents is uncured (trying to be as close to “live” as possible) and is now frozen. 

When i tasted for potency i didn’t try enuf, in a way that would give a good answer on terps.

It’ll likely be a while till i can bubble and press, but when that happens i’ll try to press some of the non-uv bud too, to taste if there is a noticeable diff.

Thanks for the idea!


----------



## Or_Gro (Jun 1, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Here are some add’l pics from trimming with machine:
> 
> Trim
> View attachment 4342934
> ...


@Ibn Vapin , gonna press that kief as soon as it gets to 62% rh...


----------



## Ibn Vapin (Jun 1, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> @Ibn Vapin , gonna press that kief as soon as it gets to 62% rh...


Looks like you're gonna have some fresh cake batter on your hands when you do. That stuff has a gorgeous coloring to it bro. I'm halfway done trimming my Mgk right now, Hom3grown been giving me a hand, up to 3.03oz halfway thru. Potentially looking at between 6-7 when done, dried and jarred. Rbc going into week 2 of burpage n curing, gonna squish some of that once it's done. Looking forward to both that and what your pressed kief looks like. Have you done a lot of research on pressing kief/sift?


----------



## Or_Gro (Jun 1, 2019)

Ibn Vapin said:


> Looks like you're gonna have some fresh cake batter on your hands when you do. That stuff has a gorgeous coloring to it bro. I'm halfway done trimming my Mgk right now, Hom3grown been giving me a hand, up to 3.03oz halfway thru. Potentially looking at between 6-7 when done, dried and jarred. Rbc going into week 2 of burpage n curing, gonna squish some of that once it's done. Looking forward to both that and what your pressed kief looks like. Have you done a lot of research on pressing kief/sift?


On pressing, in general, yes, which does touch on it; but not specifically, until earlier this morning: good article: 

https://growlightcentral.com/blogs/news/best-pressure-temperature-humidity-pressing-time-make-rosin


----------



## Ibn Vapin (Jun 1, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> On pressing, in general, yes, which does touch on it; but not specifically, until earlier this morning: good article:
> 
> https://growlightcentral.com/blogs/news/best-pressure-temperature-humidity-pressing-time-make-rosin


Reading now but this is a decent article so far. I'll look and see if I can find something more specific to squishing kief/sift in a sec. Pretty sure bman has done it a few times too so may link you a few vids too if you want?


----------



## Ibn Vapin (Jun 1, 2019)

That pressure guide from Pure Pressure I've seen before, if I had a dedicated grow room I'd probably print that shit out and tape it to the wall behind my press lol


----------



## Ibn Vapin (Jun 1, 2019)

That's an excellent post OG, very good guide imo. Let's see if I can find you some more specific info ...


----------



## Ibn Vapin (Jun 1, 2019)

@Or_Gro i think this one is pretty good:






Here's a vid of Pedro making a fucking mess creating some gorgeous hash rosin:





Best I can find without trolling YouTube videos. Next time I see a good one I'll link it to ya


----------



## Or_Gro (Jun 1, 2019)

Ibn Vapin said:


> That pressure guide from Pure Pressure I've seen before, if I had a dedicated grow room I'd probably print that shit out and tape it to the wall behind my press lol


I copied that and post in threads whenever i need it...


----------



## Or_Gro (Jun 1, 2019)

Ibn Vapin said:


> @Or_Gro i think this one is pretty good:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks man...seen the 1st one several times and it’s a good one...I’m shooting for bubble like that jar!!!...

 

2nd one: hope mine turns out more like what you pressed from bud...

  

vid looks like old cured bud rosin....hopin too, to get closer to 80% after i get up the learning curve....


We’ll see, should be able to get a few oz of bubble to play with...


----------



## Ibn Vapin (Jun 1, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Thanks man...seen the 1st one several times and it’s a good one...I’m shooting for bubble like that jar!!!...
> 
> View attachment 4343444 View attachment 4343445
> 
> ...


Yeah bro. That shit looked pretty great when he was pouring it into that funnel, I was like damn. White sand that's going to get him ripped OUT. That's how it should be for sure. Having a couple of ozs to play with should give you plenty of high quality experimental material.

ETA: Just don't forget to not apply all your pressure at once, ease it on down a little at a time. I think your press has an option to slowly increase pressure over time?


----------



## Or_Gro (Jun 1, 2019)

Ibn Vapin said:


> Yeah bro. That shit looked pretty great when he was pouring it into that funnel, I was like damn. White sand that's going to get him ripped OUT. That's how it should be for sure. Having a couple of ozs to play with should give you plenty of high quality experimental material.
> 
> ETA: Just don't forget to not apply all your pressure at once, ease it on down a little at a time. I think your press has an option to slowly increase pressure over time?


Oh yeah! In 1 psi increments....

I wish that guy with the brown rosin woulda had the pressure guage better focused and had also shown temp, he did great job on the countdown clock, tho....i took some screenshots to blow up pressure guage later...i think the inside nums are in psi, with endpoint around 400...i’ll use his press duration, thinking about using temp from the link i posted...

Suggestions?


----------



## Ibn Vapin (Jun 1, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Oh yeah! In 1 psi increments....
> 
> I wish that brown rosin guy woulda had the pressure guage better focused and also shown temp, he did great job on the countdown clock, tho....i took some screenshots to blow up pressure guage later...i think the inside nums are in psi, with endpoint around 400...i’ll use his press duration, thinking about using temp from the link i posted...
> 
> Suggestions?


Only suggestion I really have is to math out what machine psi you need to get the right psi on the bag. Not sure how high speed that display is on your press, hopefully it saves you the trouble. I really liked that Pedro had the clock there, helps to put the time into good perspective.


----------



## iriemartin1974 (Jun 2, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Just gotta be in right mood, maybe have a guide if doing alone...at least first ride...
> 
> I spent many a belly laffing night in my younger days with shrooms/lysergic, good friends, and a keg....some reef to take the edge off...
> 
> Can you tell?


The visuals are what these are known for, but a quite place and meditation can lead to what to me was kinda like an orgasm... But from your core... Like a vibration... Ive been blessed and cant say ive ever had a bad trip. RIP Jerry G.


----------



## StickyBudHound (Jun 2, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> And, answer me this, how many bone-spur deferments equals a US serviceman brutalized in the Hanoi Hilton?
> 
> Lemme make it clearer, how many Donald Trumps equals a John McCain?


How many stars are thought to be in the universe? Yep, that many.


----------



## StickyBudHound (Jun 2, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Thanks...Beautiful!
> 
> I think @StickyBudHound has some a little behind yours.


@Norml56 mine are almost done with week 6. I'm looking forward to that sugar coating you got going on with yours! Frickin dripping! Nice work!


----------



## Or_Gro (Jun 2, 2019)

If you are interested in tissue culture, started a thread:

https://www.rollitup.org/t/or_gros-tissue-culture-journal.990446/


----------



## WeedSexWeightsShakes (Jun 2, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> If you are interested in tissue culture, started a thread:
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/or_gros-tissue-culture-journal.990446/


Need to take some time to figure out what the heck this is lol. 
Really need to put some work into my grow room plants are getting outta control because I been slacking lol


----------



## Or_Gro (Jun 2, 2019)

WeedSexWeightsShakes said:


> Need to take some time to figure out what the heck this is lol.
> Really need to put some work into my grow room plants are getting outta control because I been slacking lol


----------



## Ibn Vapin (Jun 3, 2019)

WeedSexWeightsShakes said:


> Need to take some time to figure out what the heck this is lol.
> Really need to put some work into my grow room plants are getting outta control because I been slacking lol


Welcome to the jungle, weeelcome to the jungleeeee


----------



## StickyBudHound (Jun 3, 2019)

WeedSexWeightsShakes said:


> Need to take some time to figure out what the heck this is lol.
> Really need to put some work into my grow room plants are getting outta control because I been slacking lol


Looking great there WSWS. Nice purps on the one in front on the left!


----------



## WeedSexWeightsShakes (Jun 3, 2019)

StickyBudHound said:


> Looking great there WSWS. Nice purps on the one in front on the left!


Thanks buddy. There are some good looking buds in there for sure. Wife and I got in there last night and tied some up so they’re looking a little better now. I don’t really want to grow big plants like those anymore. They create too much extra work cause they stretch and start flopping colas all over the place lol. 
The right table is just about the size I want to keep growing.


----------



## StickyBudHound (Jun 3, 2019)

WeedSexWeightsShakes said:


> Thanks buddy. There are some good looking buds in there for sure. Wife and I got in there last night and tied some up so they’re looking a little better now. I don’t really want to grow big plants like those anymore. They create too much extra work cause they stretch and start flopping colas all over the place lol.
> The right table is just about the size I want to keep growing.


Yep, leaners are a pita for sure. I'm coming at that problem with a plan to strengthen the branches so they (maybe) won't need to be all strung up like a marionette.


----------



## Ibn Vapin (Jun 3, 2019)

WeedSexWeightsShakes said:


> Thanks buddy. There are some good looking buds in there for sure. Wife and I got in there last night and tied some up so they’re looking a little better now. I don’t really want to grow big plants like those anymore. They create too much extra work cause they stretch and start flopping colas all over the place lol.
> The right table is just about the size I want to keep growing.





StickyBudHound said:


> Yep, leaners are a pita for sure. I'm coming at that problem with a plan to strengthen the branches so they (maybe) won't need to be all strung up like a marionette.


I feel you guys 100% my Rbc straight laid the fuck over while I was sick because it ran low on water ugh. Hom3grown came by and looked at it to tie it up and even he was like fml lol. I'll probably see if I can't figure some trellis netting or cages out, could always zip them to my tent poles, my Qube is pretty sturdy. Maybe you could strap some stakes around your table to help prevent things like that in the future. 

I will say, however, that that wasn't an issue on my mainlined plant at all, just the free form Rbc.


----------



## Or_Gro (Jun 3, 2019)

Ibn Vapin said:


> I feel you guys 100% my Rbc straight laid the fuck over while I was sick because it ran low on water ugh. Hom3grown came by and looked at it to tie it up and even he was like fml lol. I'll probably see if I can't figure some trellis netting or cages out, could always zip them to my tent poles, my Qube is pretty sturdy. Maybe you could strap some stakes around your table to help prevent things like that in the future.
> 
> I will say, however, that that wasn't an issue on my mainlined plant at all, just the free form Rbc.


I’ve tried all kinds of trellises, hate them all, cuz when the plants are strapped in, it is a mf pita to work on them...and if you get pm.....oh the painful memories....

I still tie them, but mainlining plus tying to something below the canopy (like my bucket rim), while the plant grows (and the stems harden into position) is the best for me...

ymmv...especially w/ a large number of plants....i’ll be doing 12 plants this next grow, i’m sure it will be friggin painful.


----------



## Ibn Vapin (Jun 3, 2019)

That's a good point OG, didn't think about that. Trellising like that might be a bit more feasible if you're in soil or coco, rather than dwc, unless you have a remote res. 12 plants tho, oof. You're really gonna enjoy that lol


----------



## Norml56 (Jun 3, 2019)

WeedSexWeightsShakes said:


> Thanks buddy. There are some good looking buds in there for sure. Wife and I got in there last night and tied some up so they’re looking a little better now. I don’t really want to grow big plants like those anymore. They create too much extra work cause they stretch and start flopping colas all over the place lol.
> The right table is just about the size I want to keep growing.


One of the reasons I switched to more plants in smaller pots. Switched from 7 gal pots to 3 gal and haven't had the lean problem since. It was like a never ending chore tying everything up.


----------



## Norml56 (Jun 3, 2019)

StickyBudHound said:


> @Norml56 mine are almost done with week 6. I'm looking forward to that sugar coating you got going on with yours! Frickin dripping! Nice work!
> View attachment 4343919


Beautiful! I'm hoping this next run I can keep them a little healthier. Mine did turn a nice purple color tho. I originally thought it was because I had a couple of cold nights but turns out it is in the genetics.


----------



## Or_Gro (Jun 3, 2019)

WeedSexWeightsShakes said:


> Thanks buddy. There are some good looking buds in there for sure. Wife and I got in there last night and tied some up so they’re looking a little better now. I don’t really want to grow big plants like those anymore. They create too much extra work cause they stretch and start flopping colas all over the place lol.
> The right table is just about the size I want to keep growing.


Have you tried sog? I’m not that familiar with it, but when done right, it is supposed to yield very well, and single huge colas per plant, it might be something that works well with your tables. Would work best using clones...your tables would look like corn rows of donkey dicks.

@Randomblame any comments (vid above shows setup)?


----------



## WeedSexWeightsShakes (Jun 3, 2019)

StickyBudHound said:


> Yep, leaners are a pita for sure. I'm coming at that problem with a plan to strengthen the branches so they (maybe) won't need to be all strung up like a marionette.


What’s your plan to strengthen them?


----------



## WeedSexWeightsShakes (Jun 3, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Have you tried sog? I’m not that familiar with it, but when done right, it is supposed to yield very well, and single huge colas per plant, it might be something that works well with your tables. Would work best using clones...your tables would look like corn rows of donkey dicks.
> 
> @Randomblame any comments (vid above shows setup)?


The right side would be my closest to SOG that I’ve done. 20 3 g pots on that side and I’m really liking it. I just need to train them better tho. I plan on tying some down more for this next grow in hopes to keep them shorter and stronger. Going to transplant some into 5g fabric pots today. Then give them a couple days to recover and start tying them down. Or I could get another 20 3 g fabric pots and keep growing that way. I’ll give the bigger pots and myself another chance first. Might as well use what I got so I don’t have to spend extra money.


----------



## StickyBudHound (Jun 3, 2019)

WeedSexWeightsShakes said:


> What’s your plan to strengthen them?


It revolves around nutrient antagonistic and synergistic relationships AND adding Rhino Skin (silica) into my feed schedule to increase the amount of calcium the plant uses so it strengthens both the branches themselves and the cell walls at the same time. The result is healthier plants overall and stronger and larger branches so, in theory they should be capable of holding up the ginormous colas without the need for additional netting or stringing them up.

My current grow is nearing the end of flower week 6 so, I'll only be able to give the Rhino skin maybe 3 times. The next grow they'll get some of that starting early in veg.


----------



## Steakbomb (Jun 4, 2019)

Did I miss final dry weights and GPW calculations? I've been a lot lazier on my forum surfing with the growing break...


----------



## Or_Gro (Jun 4, 2019)

Steakbomb said:


> Did I miss final dry weights and GPW calculations? I've been a lot lazier on my forum surfing with the growing break...


Yep, few pages back....


----------



## Steakbomb (Jun 4, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Final Dry Weights: 96 vs Supplemented 288
> 
> View attachment 4343136
> 
> View attachment 4343137


Aha! That's a pretty good haul!


----------



## Or_Gro (Jun 4, 2019)

Steakbomb said:


> Aha! That's a pretty good haul!


Thanks, plus 2lb earlier from moms and culled sisters


----------



## Norml56 (Jun 6, 2019)

Final weight for Peyote Critical was 3.5oz dry. I'm happy with that weight for a 3gal pot. I can fit 7 or 8 3 gal pots in my 5x5. If they all produced that yeild I would be sitting at around 784 grams under 700watts of light. I'm ok with that.


----------



## Or_Gro (Jun 6, 2019)

Norml56 said:


> Final weight for Peyote Critical was 3.5oz dry. I'm happy with that weight for a 3gal pot. I can fit 7 or 8 3 gal pots in my 5x5. If they all produced that yeild I would be sitting at around 784 grams under 700watts of light. I'm ok with that.


Good job, man!

Your own satisfaction is what matters...at least for growing rope....


----------



## Or_Gro (Jun 6, 2019)

Sifted some kief from the resinator, pressed some trainwreck, outstanding flavor!

 

QA Dept says:


----------



## Ibn Vapin (Jun 6, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Sifted some kief from the resinator, pressed some trainwreck, outstanding flavor!
> 
> View attachment 4345945
> 
> ...


I meant to ask, how did you like that sifting process on your resinator??


----------



## Or_Gro (Jun 6, 2019)

Ibn Vapin said:


> I meant to ask, how did you like that sifting process on your resinator??


The only process i’ve tried so far is the liquid co2 trimming. Went well, not what i’m used to handtrimming-wise, but prob need to give some more time....actual trim time is about 2 mins; i do setup, take down, wash down each time, that adds 30-45mins; the process that removes leaves also removes trichs (company says 1 point of thc), not a prob when all going to hash, i’ll have to see what means for keeping flower, so far no issue...

Looking forward to making some bubble.....


----------



## Ibn Vapin (Jun 6, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> The only process i’ve tried so far is the liquid co2 trimming. Went well, not what i’m used to handtrimming-wise, but prob need to give some more time....actual trim time is about 2 mins; i do setup, take down, wash down each time, that adds 30-45mins; the process that removes leaves also removes trichs (company says 1 point of thc), not a prob when all going to hash, i’ll have to see what means for keeping flower, so far no issue...
> 
> Looking forward to making some bubble.....


I'm looking forward to you making some bubble too


----------



## schmebulock (Jun 11, 2019)

man someone get me some human-sized bread and some peanut butter, i'm completely jelly over here at the arsenal you have access to / own lol


----------



## Or_Gro (Jun 13, 2019)

What do you call a politician who asks for &/or takes election help from a foreigner?

A f#ckin traitor!


----------



## schmebulock (Jun 13, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> What do you call a politician who asks for & takes election help from a foreigner?
> 
> A f#ckin traitor!


for real though..


----------



## Or_Gro (Jun 13, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> for real though..


Mr, LockHerUp, deserves his own medicine...


----------



## Tomzie246 (Jun 15, 2019)

Nice one Or_Gro ..loved this thread, on to the next.! Thanks


----------



## Or_Gro (Jun 15, 2019)

Tomzie246 said:


> Nice one Or_Gro ..loved this thread, on to the next.! Thanks


Thanks man!


----------



## Pwnzorman (Jul 12, 2019)

Just spent 3 days reading this entire thread, killer looking plants and setups to all you guys who shared. Also tons of great information. Now I can't wait to get my first setup rolling!


----------



## schmebulock (Jul 12, 2019)

Pwnzorman said:


> Just spent 3 days reading this entire thread, killer looking plants and setups to all you guys who shared. Also tons of great information. Now I can't wait to get my first setup rolling!


sorry man, you found a dead thread! Or_gro has since moved on from this forum

a few of us are still hanging around in https://www.rollitup.org/t/ethos-banana-hammock-comparative-exodus-thread.988674/unread


----------



## Pwnzorman (Jul 12, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> sorry man, you found a dead thread! Or_gro has since moved on from this forum
> 
> a few of us are still hanging around in https://www.rollitup.org/t/ethos-banana-hammock-comparative-exodus-thread.988674/unread


No way, I was just going to go start reading the next smack down. I just read the last few posts and that's a damn shame. I'll come join you guys over there


----------



## cloud_ (Sep 2, 2020)

What wins the flowering stage? qb96 or the qb288 rspec ?


----------



## T macc (Sep 2, 2020)

cloud_ said:


> What wins the flowering stage? qb96 or the qb288 rspec ?


Page 79, post 1577


----------



## led1k (Sep 3, 2020)

T macc said:


> Page 79, post 1577


Takes you there:





__





Epic 4x4 Flowering Smackdown : 96 Elites vs 288s


Cornered Liar-in-Chief binges on Mueller at Whitehouse this morning... See embedded vid: https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.nbcnews.com/news/amp/ncna1011861 Here’s a fact check: https://www.factcheck.org/2019/04/debunking-muellers-conflicts/ This is what we’ve come to...



www.rollitup.org


----------

